
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. One post per company please.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $100k-$220k
driven by your productivity. We are currently a team of 7 across 3 continents.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)
(experienced Java devs only)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling on dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a Postgre database? You can with
CompilerWorks. With this core capability our compilers are being deployed to
do a lot more than simply transpile code.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems where compilers are
useful. We have found many interesting applications in the world of
databases/datawarehouses and "big data."

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

~~~
gitgud
Your CTO has an interesting avatar picture.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/index.html#team](http://www.compilerworks.com/index.html#team)

~~~
fuzzieozzie
He's an interesting person! Check his github ...

------
saratateno
Happity | REMOTE (UK-BASED) | FLEXIBLE | £35-50k | Full-Stack Lead Developer |
[https://www.happity.co.uk](https://www.happity.co.uk)

Happity is a family friendly startup with a big mission. We’re looking for a
talented full-stack developer to join us on our journey, helping new parents
escape loneliness on the days spent as sole carer for a young child.

60% of mums go a whole day without adult interaction and a staggering 90% of
new mums admit to feeling lonely. Yet there is a plethora of baby and toddler
friendly activities on their doorstep waiting to be discovered. Singing,
comedy, dancing - did you know there’s even a bring-your-baby coding class?
Happity helps parents to find and book these activities. Fast.

As our first technical hire, you will play a key role in shaping Happity and
have ownership over the tech function of the business. We are looking for an
experienced developer to help us build a cutting-edge platform managing real-
time bookings with social features.

We are a startup that fully embraces both the benefits and challenges of
remote, flexible working and is passionate about promoting gender equality and
parenting rights for dads. We’re open to considering a job-share or part-time
work if appropriate, and share options as part of the compensation package. We
have already raised angel investment and the backing of Ignite Accelerator.
Our beta site launched in a pocket of South East London and rapidly grew to
over 5,000 monthly users.

If you'd like to learn more, feel free to drop me a line sara [at]
happity.co.uk

I look forward to hearing from you!

Current Stack: Rails, Postgres, AWS, Heroku

Jobs page: [https://happity.breezy.hr/p/deed7afde7f201-full-stack-
lead-d...](https://happity.breezy.hr/p/deed7afde7f201-full-stack-lead-
developer-parenttech--flexible-remote--uk-based)

~~~
nl
This is a good idea.

I took time off when my son was born, working part time so my wife could go
back to work part time too.

It’s a very isolating experience. I’d also point out it can be doubly so for
men doing it as if you go to a “parents group” all the mothers look at you as
though you should be working.

So there’s another market for you.

~~~
imdsm
I agree with this. In time for when my son was born, I changed jobs to be
fully remote, to avoid my partner feeling isolate as well as to be able to
spend time with my son and help raise him more than just financially, but as
you say, the "parents groups" are almost entirely mums & children, and the one
or two that I've been to, I feel completely out of place.

~~~
saratateno
Yes - my husband took shared parental leave to look after our son whilst I
trained as a web developer so I'm very conscious of this as well. We're
increasingly seeing traffic on the site from dads and the functionality we're
building will help them equally too.

------
madebyblack
Oji Card ([https://ojicard.com](https://ojicard.com)) | Rails and Mobile
Engineer | Detroit, MI or New York, NY | Salary: $100-125K + substantial
equity

What is Oji Card?

With Oji, you create a digital business card for your company and your people,
and share what makes you, you with your trusted network. Easily message,
email, or link any Oji Card to anyone, anywhere, even if they don’t have an
account. Available on iOS and web.

Company Oji Cards - A beautifully designed, real-time display of your company
with the information you care about most.

Personal Oji Cards - Unlike paper business cards, your Oji Card is always with
you, and it's up to date.

What we're looking for?

High Level: You figure it out. You care about aesthetics and simplicity. You
love executing and shipping.

Low Level: You will be our first technical hire. You will be tasked with
owning, scaling, securing and maintaining our entire tech stack. You will work
directly with the Founder on all technical aspects. Ideally, you would have
senior level experience with Rails and experience with the Turbolinks mobile
adapters (iOS and Android).

Stack: Ruby on Rails 5, Postgres, Turbolinks (iOS and Android Adapters) and
Heroku.

Want to chat more? Email me at: m@ojicard.com

------
decker405
Meshify | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Salary $80-140k |
[https://meshify.com](https://meshify.com)

Meshify is on a mission to enable companies to more easily create IOT
products. Using our customizable hardware and Carbon IOT Platform, companies
can focus on solving a problem using connected sensors, rather than spending
time running servers, building data pipelines, or designing user permission
systems.

We just launched our rewritten platform entitled Carbon. It is a ground-up
rewrite in Go, utilizing Docker, Rancher, ScyllaDB, and PostgreSQL. The new
front-end UI utilizes Riotjs and Tachyons CSS. We're looking for:

    
    
       - Backend Engineers interested in Go: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159231 
       - Frontend Engineers: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159277 
       - Full Stack Engineers (Go and Javascript): https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159278 
       - DevOps Engineers: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/150202
    

You can apply to any of the positions using the links above.

~~~
corruptbytes
You should try posting to the UTCS page if you want to get some new grads

------
mitewind
Uplift Financial | Lead Engineer| Cambridge, MA | Salary $90K-$110K, Onsite

Uplift Financial is an online marketplace aimed at efficiently connecting
consumers to financial products that fit their needs. Uplift Financial is a
profitable, venture-backed start-up operating within the online marketing
accelerator, Cogo Labs (www.cogolabs.com). You’d be the tech lead on the
ground floor of a new company, but with the support (design, infrastructure,
comp/benefits, mentorship) of Cogo Labs. Our production systems are built with
Python (Django) and Postgres with a RESTful API layer to interface with our
lending partners.

In this role, you’ll have immediate impact managing our existing web
properties and the opportunity to grow into a leadership role as the company
scales. This is an opportunity for those who want to be at the intersection of
marketing and finance and who value a collaborative environment as well as the
freedom of self-direction.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/uplift-financial/jobs/296615-senior-
softwar...](https://angel.co/uplift-financial/jobs/296615-senior-software-
engineer)

or reach out to me at malbrecht@cogolabs.com

------
bentoner
Draftable | Senior .NET (mostly) developer | REMOTE (worldwide) or Melbourne,
Australia | Full-time | $A120k - $A160k |
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers)

Draftable makes document comparison software accessible to everyone. We’re
looking for an expert .NET developer to lead the development of a new product,
our Comparison Server, and to improve our existing products.

We prefer a remote hire, but we’re open to an on-site hire in our Melbourne
office.

We’re looking for an experienced and self-reliant developer. We expect you to
work a full time load of 38 hours per week and to be very productive during
that time.

We know you have a life outside work, so we will respect your non-working and
family time. We don’t expect you to make work your life.

Our tech stack: .NET (mostly C# with some F# and some C++), Python/Django,
React, PostgreSQL, Redis and RabbitMQ.

We’re easy to work with. We’re developer led and make decisions based on
evidence. We’re good at communication. We don’t have status meetings. We like
writing things down. We love Slack. We launch things as soon as they’re ready.
We do things right the first time, even if it takes a little longer. We don’t
have much technical debt.

More detail at [https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers)

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$250k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects and have a long term
vision to build a stand-alone product in about a year. The future product will
focus on enabling business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We
are being smart in our approach balancing software consulting with our own
product. We balance both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the
future.

Who you are: You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You
are meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done,
yet know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

Technologies:

NodeJS / JavaScript

Babel / ES6

RDMS: MySQL / Postgres

Amazon Web Services: EC2, Lambda, CloudFront, S3

GitHub

Apache Aurora / Mesos

Terraform

Docker

We’re open to new technologies too, in the right situation.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

------
snow_mac
Qwinix | Senior Dev Positions | Denver, CO | W2 (with benefits, hourly) or
1099 (hourly) or FTE (Salary w/ benefits) | $80-120/hr or upto $140,000 w/
benefits | ONSITE

Based in Centennial, CO, we are a software design and development firm with
expertise in Agile/lean, design thinking, DevOps and Continuous Delivery.
Using a global model and our Qwintessentials, we support our partners through
the complete development lifecycle, solving complex problems with elegant
solutions. We approach projects as though they are our own to optimize cost,
reduce turnaround time and maintain your applications to efficiently meet your
business objectives. Available Positions:

\- Product Owner/Product Manager(multiple)

\- Sr. JavaScript Developer (Multiple), we have lots of react and angular

\- Sr. Java Developer(multiple)

\- QA Automation Engineer(multiple)

\- Sr. DevOps Engineer

\- AEM Engineer

\- AWS Engineer

\- Sales Interns

If interested, please send resumes to abourg@qwinix.io

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Principal UI Engineer, Senior Scala Engineer, Junior Quality Engineer
|Denver, CO | Salary depends on role $80K- $150K

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work five times
running, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is growing a new engineering team in our
Downtown Denver office.

We're looking for strong UI Engineers with ReactJS experience, Scala Engineers
and Junior QAs that want a chance to grow in their careers at a top tech
company.

If interested, please email me at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com or apply to
[https://www.xactlycorp.com/company/careers/](https://www.xactlycorp.com/company/careers/)

------
cdelb
LaunchBoard | Vancouver, BC | Full-stack (Elixir/Phoenix, React) | Salary
$80K-$100K | REMOTE | [https://launchboard.io](https://launchboard.io)

LaunchBoard allows corporate innovation teams to adopt a modern approach to
innovation using Lean Startup and Design Thinking methodologies while giving
management a governance framework and visibility to make evidence-based
portfolio decisions.

As our first technical hire, you'll work closely with the founders to build
best-in-class software for enterprise innovation teams. If you're interested
in joining a early-stage startup and attending a top-ranked accelerator in
early 2018, we'd love to hear from you.

More details here: [https://angel.co/launchboard/jobs/302868-lead-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/launchboard/jobs/302868-lead-software-engineer)

You can contact me directly at caleb@launchboard.io

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Fullstack Software Engineers, Designers,
Product Managers, Project Managers, Program Managers | Washington DC, San
Francisco SF, New York NYC | On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity +
benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of diverse, empathetic
people with deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil
servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to
radically improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that
the services our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel
the same way, we'd love to hear from you.

Learn more about working here and apply if you're interested:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

------
brunomiranda
Doximity | Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer |
San Francisco | REMOTE & ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary $100k+ & Equity |
[https://work.doximity.com](https://work.doximity.com)

We're helping doctors communicate more effectively to enhance the quality of
care. Doximity is the largest professional network of Healthcare professionals
with adoption by over 75% of all U.S. Clinicians. Started in 2011, we've
raised $82MM from DFJ, Emergence, and Morgenthaler Ventures. Our R&D team is
about 120 people roughly 50% of which is fully distributed. We have one of the
richest healthcare data sets ever compiled.

    
    
      Tech Stack: Web: Ruby, Rails, Vuejs, Go, iOS, Android 
      Data Stack: Redshift, Kafka, Spark, Python, Airflow, Neo4j
      DevOps Stack: AWS, Terraform, Chef, Nginx
    

We are looking for Full-stack software engineers, Data Engineers, Data
Scientists, and DevOps Engineers to help build, maintain, and continue to
scale our current infrastructure. I am the VP, Engineering at Doximity and
have been with the company for almost 7 years.

Reach out directly (brunomiranda@doximity.com) if you are interested in any of
the Data Science and Engineering roles listed here
[https://work.doximity.com/positions/](https://work.doximity.com/positions/)

 _Remote positions within the U.S. and Canada only._

------
boling11
PRIVACY.COM | NEW YORK (NYC), BROOKLYN | $90-140K, 0.1 - 2% equity | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME

We’ve built a secure way to pay online without giving away your personally
identifiable information (PII) or credit card number. We're a small team (10),
moving millions in transaction volume, generating significant revenue, and
backed by top-tier investors. As one of our early engineering hires, you’ll
have the opportunity to make a impact on both the product and culture of the
company.

Some things we’re working on now:

\- Improving our fraud modeling and ML classifiers that detect anomalous
behavior and prevent fraud

\- Building out growth hooks, A/B testing and optimizing funnels

\- Updates to our real-time Visa transaction processing system where requests
must be responded to in milliseconds

What we’re looking for:

\- Ability to write clear, maintainable, thoughtfully commented code

\- Can-do mentality, with the willingness to wear a sysadmin or devops hat
when necessary

\- Proficiency with javascript preferred but not required (our stack is mostly
js with some java, c++ and python)

\- 2+ years of real-world experience shipping code

If this job piques your interest, drop me a line: bo@privacy.com!

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
I can't vouch for their work environment, but, I've been using their product
since nearly day 1 and I can attest that it is top-notch.

------
LaurentS
ZigWay | Mobile/front-end developer or full-stack | Yangon, Myanmar | ONSITE
or REMOTE, FULL-TIME | $25k-40k |
[https://www.zigway.co/](https://www.zigway.co/)

ZigWay is an early stage social fintech startup helping poor families get out
of debt traps and poverty through access to finance.

We're looking for a react-native developer to take over our mobile app from
the founding CTO (I'm too busy elsewhere). 3-5 years coding experience, at
least a couple of RN apps under your belt, but mostly a strong desire to use
your skills to help our fight against poverty. You'll also work on our react
web front-end, and python/django/DRF backend if you have the appetite for it.

Remote work or you can relocate to Myanmar if you like tropical weather :) (we
would help with visas)

Drop me a line at laurent@zigway.co

~~~
ha-shine
Exciting to see tech startup emerging from my home country. Keep up the good
work :)

~~~
LaurentS
Great to see Myanmar people on HN! Are you in Yangon?

------
dogdnarocks
Embark | Sr. Full-stack Engineer | Boston, MA | Salary $130k-160k | ONSITE |
[https://embarkvet.com](https://embarkvet.com)

This one is for dog lovers only!

Embark was founded by leading experts in canine genomics to bring to market
the world's first research-grade dog DNA test. This allows us to provide the
most accurate and comprehensive results on the market, but it also means we
are the only company that can do on-going research (citizen science!) to make
new genetic discoveries. Vets, breeders, and families love our product – we
hope you will too!

We are a small, agile engineering team headquartered in Boston, MA with an
office on-campus at Cornell in Ithaca, NY.

We are looking for a senior engineer to lead the development of our
interactive web app. As well as designing and implementing new features for
our customers, you will use your experience and expertise in Typescript to
lead the incremental migration of our codebase from javascript (front and
back-end) to Typescript.

Reach out to me directly at matt@embarkvet.com and mention HN. Woof!

~~~
cottonseed
I want to do this for cats and call it 23 and Meow.

~~~
zeristor
I’ve checked, cats have 19 pairs of chromosomes.

So technically it would be:

19 and Meow

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE & REMOTE, FULL-TIME
| Salary $100k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is a search engine for music and video, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search just for video/music, with some
more features built at top of the technology). To date we've indexed more than
7B videos with daily addition of ~60M.

We operate a massive stack
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224)),
currently using mostly C/C++, Go and Java in most of our pipeline and
Javascript and Python for frontend and data analysis.

We offer 30 days of paid vacation, fully covered health benefits (gold plan),
commuter benefits, cover costs of visiting conferences and more.

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java, Python/Ruby)
that want to work on some very challenging technical problems, in a massive
scale. Additionally we're looking for people interested in signal processing
and machine learning to join our core search team.

Newly we're experimenting with some remote positions. Only senior developers,
no interns at the moment.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

PS: we just recently closed a $7M Seed Round [https://blog.pex.com/pex-
secures-7m-in-series-seed-financing...](https://blog.pex.com/pex-
secures-7m-in-series-seed-financing-22dff30f8392)

~~~
john_z_ml
Are remote positions available also for the people from outside of US?
(Europe, Prague)

~~~
doh
Yes

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Arcus Data Platform Engineer |
Philadelphia PA | ONSITE

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Research Institute is
recruiting a new team to build a data and informatics program called “Arcus”
that will link clinical and biological data and provide world-class
computational tools to solve the most challenging problems in child health.
Recognizing the central role of data to the future of pediatric research, CHOP
leadership and the Board of Trustees committed to a funding plan, and Arcus
was launched in July 2017. The Arcus team integrates with major scientific
initiatives in the Research Institute Strategic Plan: Lifespan, Rare Diseases,
Novel Devices and Therapeutics, and Precision Health. We seek mission-oriented
professionals with interest and expertise in the areas of biomedical science,
library science, data education, data science, cloud computing, data privacy,
and security.

This role will work on a small team focused on architecting and implementing a
cloud-native “data platform” to support the goals of Arcus. We are looking for
highly creative people who share our mission to advance child health and who
will thrive in a continuous learning environment, acquiring and applying both
new technical skills and biomedical domain knowledge.

Please email your CV to ruthb AT chop DOT edu

More info about CHOP and our work:
[http://www.chop.edu/](http://www.chop.edu/) |
[https://dbhi.chop.edu/](https://dbhi.chop.edu/) | [https://github.com/chop-
dbhi](https://github.com/chop-dbhi)

~~~
canadiancreed
Met a few people from CHOP a few years ago during a conference, made me wish I
could work in the US as I was pretty impressed by both the staff and the place

------
trustyou___
Quatico.com | Java Backend or Full-stack | Zurich | SALARY: 90k-120k CHF |
ONSITE | EU-Passport holders only or eligible to work in Switzerland

Quatico has a true "engineering over management" culture. We value good
software craftsmanship practices. Our CTO worked before with Erich Gamma (Gang
of Four). We are doing three main things:

1) Platform integration (leverage Magnolia, AEM) to build first headless CMS,
behind one can put Hybris, SAP etc (and never touch the SAP "stuff").

2) Tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server - e.g., we
built software analysing all the weather data in Switzerland for "Meteo
Schweiz".

3) We bootstrap a SaaS product for Yoga studios in Zurich that can be customed
to any business later on with a Business Process Management Suite.

German is not needed as long as your English is good and you at least show you
want to learn German.

The interview process:

1) Phone screen

2) Coding task (skipped depending on first impression and seniority)

3) Onsite half day with us (we pay expenses)

Send us a short intro about yourself to:

jobs+hn@quatico.tech

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo | FULL-TIME ONSITE
REMOTE (in NA/Canada) VISA| [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. Our products help merchants who are just starting as well as
established brands that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.

We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions.

Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker,
Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper
and we use PySpark and Sklearn for our data modeling and machine learning
tasks. If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come
take a look at who we are and what we're doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

~~~
AntonyGarand
There seems to be only one available remote job, which is S&M - SUPPORT. Is
this correct? I was hoping for development remote jobs

~~~
quadrature
Unfortunately, we don't have too many truly remote teams. Most remote
positions are in Canada/North America.

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | $100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. We are continuing our innovations by building more useful, data-
intensive products to empower marketers to do things more intelligently. We
process over 30 PB’s of data in any 60 day time frame, and apply AI/ML
techniques to process and extract the value for our customers.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Data Scientist (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Data Scientist (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/djs0pg1](http://grnh.se/djs0pg1)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

Senior Director, Platform Solutions (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/801s3q1](http://grnh.se/801s3q1)

Senior Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/4mxjky1](http://grnh.se/4mxjky1)

Senior Solutions Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/f31igy1](http://grnh.se/f31igy1)

~~~
throwaway55356
Perennial poster. They told me that the SRE position is in NYC, not Oslo, and
it is not open any more.

------
u0112358132134
Stylindex | Full Time | ONSITE | London, UK | £40k - £55k |
[https://stylindex.com](https://stylindex.com) | Front End Developer

We are keen to hire an experienced, curious, and enthusiastic team member to
build something beautiful and functional.

\---------------- __This may be your dream job if you __

* Value beauty and delightful interactions in design.

* Have a sense of what is / isn't good design and know how to go from one to the other.

* Have a strong background in front-end development environments.

* Love to learn new technologies fast and to pivot as our team evolves our projects.

* Are passionate about subtle interactions that lead to delightful, memorable experiences.

* Are self-led but highly aligned with your team; we develop fast, and align daily.

* Desire to be constantly learning new things and can make impactful decisions about new technology.

* Love to geek out and have opinions on things like npm vs bower.

\---------------- __Hopefully you’re comfortable with these __

* Javascript (and have dabbled in any of Vue, Angular, React).

* HTML5 and CSS.

* Cloud computing platforms, e.g. AWS, Google Compute Engine.

* Git for source control.

* The right technologies for the problem at hand. We're flexible and open to change.

\---------------- __More Info __

[https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/300715-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/300715-front-end-developer)

\---------------- __Apply __

If this is you, please reach out (careers@stylindex.com) with a link to your
portfolio and a little bit about you.

------
kits
Redox | Software Engineers and DevOps Engineers | $100k-150k + equity | REMOTE
| Full-time

We are a fast-growing startup (Series B) with a mission to enable technical
innovation in healthcare by giving application developers easy access to
useful healthcare data. We are a remote-first, engineering-driven company. We
have a culture of trust, transparency, and tireless personal growth.

We are looking for experienced Software Engineers and DevOps Engineers to help
us scale our platform. We look for engineers who want to have expansive
product ownership, who will engage with both high-level business objectives
and the nitty-gritty technical details required to achieve those objectives,
and who care deeply about building a product that lasts.

Our current tech includes Node.js, Angular, Python, Docker, AWS, Linux,
Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch. We care much more about general technical
ability and alignment with our mission than about experience with any of these
particular technologies.

Apply at
[https://www.redoxengine.com/careers](https://www.redoxengine.com/careers) or
email recruiting@redoxengine.com

------
geobmx540
280 CapMarkets | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Salary $125k+ & Equity |
Onsite

280 CapMarkets is a fintech startup targeting a customer base of wealth
advisers looking to serve their clients with better access to the municipal
bond market. Our primary product, Bond Navigator, is a sophisticated financial
dashboard, offering unprecedented visibility and access to this asset class.
At 280, we are creating a culture that empowers team members to solve hard
problems for our customers, while learning from each other and using state-of-
the-art tools, technologies, and development processes. We are an Agile, user-
centered shop, with a positive, flexible environment that is built to enable
everyone to do their absolute best work.

Roles:

\-- Senior Software Engineer (C#)

\-- Senior DevOps Engineer

\-- Senior User Experience Designer

Learn a more at
[https://www.280capmarkets.com](https://www.280capmarkets.com). Interested in
chatting? pnasser(at)280cap(dot)com

------
cbanek
Large Synoptic Survey Telescope | Senior Web Developer | Tucson, AZ |
Relocation Available

[https://www.lsst.org/](https://www.lsst.org/)

Our dynamic universe is a wondrous thing - bring it to millions as a Senior
Web Developer at LSST! In this role, you will create the public interactive
portal for this high profile project.

While the telescope is under construction in Chile, the education and public
outreach team (EPO) is getting started and we need your expertise and
experience to start us off on the right foot in terms of both design and
technology. We're looking for someone with a strong sense of UX and clean web
design, both on desktop and mobile, to help tell the complex story of our
changing universe. This portal will contain astronomical images, movies, and
interactive widgets such as a Sky Viewer and a stream of objects in the
universe being discovered at any given moment.​ As the first full time
employee to work on the portal, your contributions will be key to our success.

Our multidisciplinary team is based in Tucson on the campus of the University
of Arizona and contains astronomers, engineers, as well as education and
communication specialists. Don't worry if you don't know much about astronomy
- you're our key demographic!

We provide a great work environment and benefits, with private offices, 24
days of vacation per year, and excellent medical, dental, and vision
insurance. Professional development is highly encouraged with tuition
reimbursement for classes on campus, as well as trips to professional
conferences. You choose your own equipment, both computer and ergonomic.

Feel free to reach out to me directly with any questions (cbanek@lsst.org).

Apply here:
[https://rn11.ultipro.com/SPA1004B/JOBBOARD/JobDetails.aspx?_...](https://rn11.ultipro.com/SPA1004B/JOBBOARD/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*17B31A6D49F443EF)

~~~
jjjensen90
This sounds like a cool job. Your second link is broken though FYI!

~~~
cbanek
Thank you so much! Link should be fixed.

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s),
Marketing Manager, Community Manager, Sales Engineer| $80k - $130k | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs)

Gitcoin pushes open source forward. Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-based
smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

~~~
haseeb5297
I've applied for CM, how is the hiring process?

------
charlesmchen
Signal | Engineering & Design | Full-Time | San Francisco, CA or Remote in US

We build the Signal private messaging app.

We have the following open roles:

* Service Engineer

* Android Engineer

* Desktop Engineer (Electron & web stack)

* Designer (UX, Graphic Design, etc)

You are passionate about building delightful, intuitive and reliable software.

We're an unusual team - at Signal you can:

* Join a diverse team.

* Always put the customer first.

* Build free and open source software.

* Enjoy flexibility and work remotely.

* Ship software, not sit in meetings.

* Protect our users' privacy and security.

* Thrive with a family-friendly work-life balance.

* Contribute to a fast-growing product.

* Participate in collective decision-making on everything from roadmap to hiring.

* Engage with hard problems.

* Take ownership within your discipline and responsibility for the product as a whole.

More information here:

[https://signal.org/workworkwork/](https://signal.org/workworkwork/)

workwithus@whispersystems.org

~~~
lynnetye
More about engineering at Signal:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

~~~
charlesmchen
Thanks Lynne.

------
courtewing
Elastic | REMOTE | Full time

Senior JavaScript Engineer
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/593004](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/593004)

Senior JavaScript Engineer (Security)
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/937336](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/937336)

Senior JavaScript Engineer (Canvas)
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/808365](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/808365)

Come work with us on Kibana. We're looking for senior level software engineers
with experience building JavaScript apps.

Elastic is the company behind Elasticsearch, Kibana, Logstash, and Beats, and
we're always interested in talking to engineers with a track record of doing
great work throughout their careers.

* Competitive pay based on the work you do here and not your previous salary

* Stock options

* Paid bonding leave for parents with newborns

* At least 4 weeks paid time off, 1 week of volunteer time, paid holidays, etc.

* An environment in which you can balance great work with a great life

* Employees with a wide variety of interests and backgrounds

* Your age is only a number. It doesn't matter if you're just out of college or your children are; we need you for what you can do.

* Distributed-first company with employees in over 35 countries, spread across 18 time zones, and speaking over 30 languages! Some even fly south for the winter :)

We also have dozens of other positions available across the entire company
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

~~~
thedumbwit
How do folks working in different time zone work in general ? Is the firm open
to folks in orthogonal timezone?

~~~
cjcenizal
Kibana team members are in time zones around the world (and sometimes
inconsistently since some team members travel and work simultaneously). Most
of our communication is asynchronous through GitHub, email, and Slack. When we
need to have synchronous conversation we set up video calls, sometimes ad hoc
and sometimes scheduled. We try to be mindful of each other’s personal lives
and preferred working style and generally things just work out.

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring a Full-
stack Web Developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible;
recently we’ve been practicing Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range
based on experience from $80K to $120K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/966fdf04-d9f5-40f9-bb0e-3b3fde9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/966fdf04-d9f5-40f9-bb0e-3b3fde9817d1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

~~~
nacved
are you planning to hire interns for the summer?

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE

[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you.

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American
people there are, immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and
more. Hiring is super fast, not the usual USAJobs pipeline, and we usually
target a timeline for application submittal to final offer in about six weeks.
We're especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help
shift move government tech in the right direction. See our most recent Report
to Congress for examples of what you could be working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
jakerella86
Really meaningful work, and some of the most dedicated people I've ever worked
with.

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer
     

Approximate salary range: £30-80k.

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
tehwalrus
C# Software Engineer | ONSITE | St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
[http://jobs.picotech.com](http://jobs.picotech.com)

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

------
mkampik
Wikifactory | Full Time | Madrid, Shenzhen (open to remote) | Back-End &
Front-End Developers | €40-65,000

Wikifactory is a platform for developing digitally fabricated products. The
platform’s initial features are inspired by collaboration methodologies from
the open source software world: version control, forking, documentation
systems, and issue tracking. More broadly, Wikifactory is on a mission to
bring programmability to the physical world - and we need your help!

We are looking for back-end & front-end developers (ideally based in Madrid or
Shenzhen, but we're open to remote). If you're passionate about the maker
movement, industry 4.0, digital fabrication or product design, then we might
be a good match :)

Senior Back-End: [http://bit.ly/2iYm529](http://bit.ly/2iYm529)

Senior Front-End: [http://bit.ly/2zw06Gf](http://bit.ly/2zw06Gf)

------
silviogutierrez
New York Stock Exchange | [https://www.nyse.com](https://www.nyse.com) | New
York, NY | Lead, senior and junior engineers | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for quick learners who enjoy working with modern software
development tools in the financial and capital markets space.

Knowledge of specific frameworks or libraries is less important than a broad
knowledge of software development practices, and an ability to learn.

At the NYSE, we are building customer-facing web applications with tons of
referential data and many downstream systems.

Must haves:

1\. Experience developing web applications and web sites.

2\. Very good grasp of Python 3.5+ or TypeScript. Both are a plus.

3\. Some knowledge of the other language listed above.

4\. Willingness to work with both ecosystems.

5\. Relational database experience, ideally PostgreSQL.

6\. An understanding of automated testing and when it’s an asset and when it’s
a liability.

7\. Clear, concise coding skills. Your code is more often described as "clean
and elegant" than "clever."

8\. A healthy amount of patience for firewall/infrastructure navigation. We
use modern stacks and have access to most tools, but still operate in a
regulated environment.

Nice to haves:

1\. Understanding of formal methods

2\. Bash and vi fu.

3\. Mypy and static typing experience in Python

4\. React experience.

5\. Django experience.

6\. Static typing experience in other languages: Java, C++

7\. API design

8\. Rust experience

Interested? Email me at silvio.gutierrez@nyse.com. Mention that you saw this
on HackerNews and what position you're applying for.

~~~
lstyls
I see the role is open to junior engineers. Are you open to engineers with
nontraditional backgrounds who are less experienced? My partner has been
working towards transitioning into software engineering and may a good fit.
She has implemented some pretty cool projects in django/react/reactnative and
with mentorship could be a standout.

If so let me know and I'll refer her to you.

~~~
silviogutierrez
Definitely!

~~~
lstyls
Awesome! Will email you and cc her so you know it's me.

------
cabana
Cabana Blockchain | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | $80k -
$140k (USD/BTC)

Cabana Blockchain is developing blockchain-enabled IoT devices for your smart
home. Our devices will improve your life while communicating and transacting
over a private blockchain. We're a privately-owned stealth startup company
operating out of San Francisco, CA.

We're looking to hire for the following positions:

Hardware - Electrical Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Firmware Engineer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Hardware - Mechanical Engineer (ONSITE)

Software - Backend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Software - Frontend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Please visit
[https://cabanablockchain.com/careers](https://cabanablockchain.com/careers)
for details.

~~~
Sytten
Just a curiosity do you plan to use IOTA since it's designed specially for
that use case (IoT).

~~~
cabana
The current plan is to use a private blockchain. It won't use a token that's
publicly tradable, like IOTA. If this doesn't work out, then perhaps we will
look into something like this.

~~~
Sytten
Interesting, it would remove a lot of cost to use a public token and since
IOTA will always have 0$ transaction fee it's perfect for companies. In any
case if you hire interns let me know also (you can check my github profile,
same name) ;)

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE, Salary: $100k+ & equity

Sourcegraph builds developer tools for teams. As a programmer, you spend hours
every day trying to answer simple questions with outdated, single-player tools
that force you to constantly context-switch away from your code. Sourcegraph
gives you lightning-fast code search across all your team's code and makes
your editor into a first-class pull request client.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alumni. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies. Our technical challenges include scaling code analysis
and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

~~~
dilipray
I am from India. Am I eligible to apply

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | San Francisco, Portland, Antwerp | Junior/Senior Front + Back End
Engineers | ONSITE & REMOTE, FULL-TIME & CONTRACT |
[https://www.modsy.com](https://www.modsy.com)

Modsy is a fast growing, SF-based startup that allows you to see inspirational
designs and decor within the context of your own home. Using a combination of
3D graphics and computer vision, we allow you to "try on" furniture before you
buy it. We've hit "hockey stick" growth and you'd be helping to scale a
product that is used by thousands daily. We're hiring across a number of roles
including front end, back end (search, ETL, order management), integrations,
3D graphics, 3D web, computer vision, and dev ops. Check out our roles here:

[https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

You'd be joining an incredibly talented team of engineers, artists, designers
and creators that bring the Modsy magic every day. We're first movers in an
exciting space that will soon become the future of home design. Check out
modsy.com/portfolio and see if you can tell which of our images on our site
are real vs. renderings (hint: they're all renderings). Our stack is
React/Redux/WebGL + Django/Python.

We do an initial call with the Head of Engineering, followed by a technical
phone interview with one of our engineers, and then a half day onsite or via
Hangouts to meet the team.

Drop me a line at juan@modsy.com if you're interested to learn more!

~~~
DelTaco
What's the salary range?

------
aCameronhuff
Decentral | Full-time | ONSITE | Toronto, Canada | Market Salary |
[https://www.jaxx.io](https://www.jaxx.io) | Backend & Frontend

Our company makes a cryptocurrency wallet called Jaxx
([https://jaxx.io/](https://jaxx.io/)) that has many hundreds of thousands of
users around the world. The founder & CEO is Ethereum co-founder Anthony Di
Iorio.

We're looking for skilled developers who want to take our product to the next
level for version 2. You don't have to be knowledgeable about cryptocurrency
but you should be interested in building the decentralized future & eager to
learn.

Our team is about 25, with ~20 people in the Toronto headquarters. We'll soon
be moving to a new five floor office space and we have a number of projects
planned that need creative thinkers to build out.

Tech stack: -AWS -Node.js -MongoDB + MySQL -TypeScript -Git

Helpful: -Vue/Angular/React -AWS networking knowledge -Strong in source
control (Git) and other professional software developer tools -Able to apply
best practices for testing -Team-minded and open to learning -Able to act as
mentor to others -Understand how to create scalable systems

How to apply? careers@decentral.ca.

Mention HN and you'll be fast-tracked. We're just looking for Toronto people.
If you're really excited to work with us and think you're really exceptional
but not in Toronto feel free to contact us, but know that we're aiming to
build out the Toronto local team right now. My email is addison@decentral.ca.

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | Machine Learning Engineers | San Francisco (Onsite) | $150k-220k

& Enterprise Sales | San Francisco (Onsite) | $70-120k + Commission

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

 _ML Engineers_ : We are looking to build out a world-class machine learning
team that can push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian
optimization and modeling. You will have the opportunity to work on difficult
machine learning problems at a very small startup.

REQUIREMENTS: MS or PhD in a related field. Experience with statistical
learning theory. Familiarity with software development.

 _Enterprise Sales_ : We are looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals. With
junior and senior positions available, non-sales backgrounds are perfectly
acceptable given a willingness to learn and improve.

These are on-site, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE | FULL-TIME
or PART-TIME | tiledb.io

TileDB, Inc. leads the development of the open source TileDB array management
software. The company closed a $1M seed round last May led by Intel Capital
and Nexus Venture Partners:
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en)

TileDB was also recently featured on Hacker News
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

We are a small distributed team (see
[https://tiledb.io/about](https://tiledb.io/about)) looking to grow and
develop solutions and tools for scientific applications in genomics, imaging,
sensor analysis, LIDAR, and more. You should have a strong systems background,
experience with C++, and ideally familiar with the challenges of scientific
data storage and analysis. We are looking to further the development of the
TileDB storage manager and build interfaces to TileDB from Python, R,
Java/Spark, Matlab and Excel, and expand TileDB with computational
capabilities. We are also interested in part-time contracts for the
development of specific features, e.g., Matlab bindings, ingestion of array
data formats (HDF5, NetCDF-4) or genomics formats (FastQ, BAM, VCF) and
imaging formats (TIFF, PNG, DICOM, etc).

Apply at
[https://tiledb.workable.com/j/3B5B9E06DA](https://tiledb.workable.com/j/3B5B9E06DA).

Contact us at careers@tileb.io with questions.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
> Contact us at careers@tileb.io with questions.

There seems to be a typo in your domain name.

~~~
stavrospap
Sorry about that. The correct email is "careers@tiledb.io". Thanks.

------
mapd
MapD | San Francisco (city), | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer, Developer Advocate (ONSITE/REMOTE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a NEA/Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series B startup that
builds a lightning-fast open source GPU-accelerated database and visual
analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high
memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude
faster than other systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-
nvidia-pas...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
pascal-titan-x-mapd.html)) and since the results are on the GPUs, we can
easily visualize the result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check
out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our 11.6 billion record shipping demo
([https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships](https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and a data visualization background.

Developer Advocate - Someone who can convey the technical value of our product
to the developer community, both in written form and at meetups, conferences,
etc.

We’re a growing Series B company (~50 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($110K-$175K w/
equity).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
jeeshan
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Multiple positions | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnews]" in the subject line.

------
bweber
Windfall Data | Data Scientist (Governance) | SF (Onsite) | $100k - $130k |
0.05% - 0.2%

At Windfall, we're trying to determine the net worth of every person in the
world. Data governance is key to this mission, ensuring that we have high-
quality data throughout our pipeline.

Job Page: [https://angel.co/windfall-data/jobs/295441-data-scientist-
go...](https://angel.co/windfall-data/jobs/295441-data-scientist-governance)

~~~
vosper
0.05%? So on a $100m dollar exit you'd make $50k fully-vested assuming no more
dilution? Come on...

~~~
FlyingLawnmower
I commend them for openly disclosing instead of hiding it and forcing
applicants to go through an interview process only to be told at the end. I
hope we don't discourage more companies from posting salary/equity ranges by
having these "shaming" comments.

------
lambdawitch
The New York Public Library | Full-stack Engineer | Full-time + On-site in NYC
| [http://www.librarysimplified.org](http://www.librarysimplified.org)

The New York Public Library is reshaping the world of e-books and library
lending with its SimplyE and Open eBooks mobile and web applications. Our
small, dedicated, and compassionate team is looking for an exceptional full-
stack engineer to help us in the quest for ever greater public access to
information. Join us in our efforts at the main NYPL branch location (of
Ghostbusters fame) and you'll experience the pleasure of working full-time on
open-source software, enjoy a healthy work-life balance, and sleep well at
night knowing you're doing what's best for library patrons, not someone else's
bottom line.

Our ideal candidate is a generalist with experience writing single-page
applications who is eager to contribute across the stack. Our front-end makes
use of TypeScript, React, and Redux. Our back-end employs a mixture of
languages atop PostgreSQL, AWS, and a microservice architecture. In addition
to command of the technologies mentioned (or similar SPA- and RDBMS-focused
approaches), a working knowledge of Git, familiarity with the EPUB format,
experience building accessible web applications, and a good understanding of
functional programming are major plusses.

Ready to improve the experiences of library patrons around the US? Send your
résumé to "nypldigitaljobs@nypl.org" and let us know!

------
MarMarMars
NEURALINK | Software engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Neuralink is a new neural engineering company founded by Elon Musk.

Our goal is to develop brain-machine interfaces so useful and so safe that
ordinary people will choose to get them like they get a smartphone.
Neuralink's aim is to bring humans and machines closer so software forms a
true extension of ourselves, rather than something separate we interact with
slowly and awkwardly.

We are hiring for a fairly diverse set of technical backgrounds. There is a
ton of software to write ranging from firmware to surgical robotics control to
an experiment management web app. Experience with C++ for robotics is
especially desirable. Culturally, we place a premium on diligence, care and
thoroughness rather than trying out every latest cool framework.

If you are up for the challenge check out our website:
[https://neuralink.com](https://neuralink.com)

~~~
senatorobama
Has anyone got a response from these guys?

~~~
nicolashahn
It's been a few days for me too. I imagine the demand to work at a Musk
startup is ridiculous though.

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientist | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago | Onsite Full-Time |
Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists
and business consultants who specialize in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma
combines advanced skills in computer science, artificial intelligence/machine
learning, and statistics with deep industry expertise. We are a rapidly
growing team and are hiring data scientists – from entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [
[https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions](https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions)
]

~~~
dpereira14
The application link sends me to a Consultant position. Is this the one I
should apply anyways?

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
$100-150K + equity

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in production and
have plenty of interesting development in the pipeline. We care about building
great products, providing a great user experience and listening to our users
to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and author open
source libraries. We care about having a good remote culture and bring
remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Mid to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: engineering-hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring and tracing service for your infra and services. We
collect, process, and visualize trillions of data points per day in a product
that's by developers for developers. We build our own tsdb, distributed
tracing tools, cutting edge visualizations, and more. We move fast and are
growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale. Let us know if that's
you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
avip
I've applied to dd (mainly as a happy customer) and was assured there's
absolutely no remote option. If that's still the case, I urge you to edit the
post accordingly. If it's "remote in USA only" \- mention that.

------
cloverbrad
Clover Health | Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, onsite

Clover is building the next generation of health insurance by using data to
drive improvements in our members' health. Clover's Data Science team is
charged with leveraging our data — our most important asset — to generate
value for our members. From understanding how the member experience impacts
clinical outcomes to making our home visits more efficient and effective, our
team pushes out insights central to executing on our core mission. And our
impact is tremendous: you'll be able to point to one of our members and say,
"I helped make that person's life better."

We’re looking for Data Scientists to help us build a revolutionary new health
care company.

As a Data Scientist, you will:

* Partner with Product and Clinical teams to define criteria and measure success of new initiatives.

* Empower our operations staff to understand relevant data, and how it should impact their decisions.

* Build models, tools and validation processes that help Clover translate insights into action at scale.

* Determine priorities by estimating the potential impact of projects.

* Acquire and bring structure to data so that it can be used in our reports and data apps.

Apply here: [https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/job-
opening?gh_jid=...](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/job-
opening?gh_jid=807006)

------
nkoren
Podaris | Full or Part-time | REMOTE | London, UK

Podaris ([https://www.podaris.com/](https://www.podaris.com/)) is re-inventing
how the world plans its cities. We're developing a platform for urban
infrastructure planning, with a focus on agile, real-time collaboration,
combining elements of BIM and GIS. We've been in tiny-startup mode for several
years, but have built a serious and acquired a small but loyal customer base.
Now we have an opportunity to scale rapidly. We're looking for:

\- Full-stack developers with experience building complex single-page
applications.

\- Developers with experience in GIS, BIM, Parametric modelling, applied graph
theory, transport microsimulation, or API design.

\- Interface designers who can also code

\- Documentation / technical writers who are familiar with urban planning,
transport planning, architecture, civil engineering, or related industries
(INTERN opportunity)

\- People with a passion for making better cities around the world.

Our tech stack includes: OpenStreetMap, OpenLayers, Meteor, Node, Go,
Kubernetes, Docker.

We're based at the Urban Innovation Centre in London, UK, but are open to
remote workers from anywhere in the world, provided we can establish a
collaborative rapport. Equity is also available for extraordinarily talented
individuals. Currently we can only offer contract work, but we expect further
financing to soon allow us to hire full-time as well.

Contact: jobs@podaris.com

------
tlshaheen
Phone2Action | DevOps Engineer, Backend Software Engineer, Full Stack
Engineer, and Non-Engineering Roles (for example, Sales!) | Washington, DC |
Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://phone2action.com/about/careers/](https://phone2action.com/about/careers/)
or [https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) |
Agile | VISA Sponsorship Available for exceptional candidates who already in
the US

Phone2Action is the world’s fastest growing civic technology company. Millions
use our tools to participate in public policy campaigns.

Build and innovate on tools that help connect people with their elected
officials at the federal, state, and local level!

As a member of the engineering team you will join a world-class engineering-
driven company, where you'll have instant impact from day one. We have an open
culture and flat organization where engineers sit just a few steps away from
the founders. And we've raised over $5M in funding, including our $4.6M Series
A funding round in 2016.

Our product has driven more than 18 million connections with elected officials
since our founding in 2013 -- and we're just getting started. If you have
great problem solving, analysis and design skills, and a true passion for
quality – you will be a great fit for the Phone2Action team.

Salary ranges from $80K - $145K for engineering roles!

All jobs are listed at
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) Email
me - luke@phone2action.com - prefixing the subject with "HN:", and include
anything that will set you apart from the pack :)

DevOps Hypewords: AWS, Infastructure, Linux, CI, CD, Continuous Integration,
Continuous Delivery, SQL, Ansible, SaltStack

Backend Hypewords: LAMP, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, APEX, Ruby, Java, Redis, API,
Codeception

Frontend Hypewords: VueJS, ReactJS, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Webpack, Jest, ES6

Third party systems: Salesforce, Facebook, Twitter, MailChimp, NationBuilder

------
bruhbruhbruh
Reddit | Full-Stack, Senior Engineers, Engineering Managers | SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://about.reddit.com/careers/](https://about.reddit.com/careers/)

Reddit is hiring software engineers. We're scaling everything up. Redesigning
the entire site. Lots of greenfield projects. Lots of low hanging fruit. Our
CEO has publicly stated we might go public in a few years
([http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/reddit-
ipo-1202613811/](http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/reddit-ipo-1202613811/))
so now is a good time to get in the action.

If you want to deal with interesting problems on a massive scale, come join
the team at Reddit. We're ranked number 5 in US traffic
([https://www.alexa.com/topsites/countries/US](https://www.alexa.com/topsites/countries/US))
and receive hundreds of millions of visitors every month.

I'm an engineer and I get lots of autonomy. Spinning up new services,
greenfield projects. I work with talented people from many disciplines. Happy
to chat about working here. Send me your resume/portfolio to
cbatredd@gmail.com

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-time | $70k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is one of the fastest growing profitable SaaS companies in the world.
Economic activity is coming online - companies are selling products, hiring
employees, marketing and moving operations to the web. Thinknum captures the
data trails that are created (e.g., How quickly is UberEATS growing on a
restaurant-by-restaurant basis vs Grubhub?). We work with hundreds of
financial institutions and corporations. We have a private office in Midtown
and offer full benefits.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Web Crawling Engineer

We're looking for an experienced Python engineer that will extract and ingest
data from websites using web crawling tools or APIs. You will need experience
in Python and Javascript and to be familiar with the DOM and tools for parsing
the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup. At least two years of experience in
web crawling is required.

ReactJS Front-End Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced ReactJS front-end engineer to implement
features that enable users to intuitively answer questions on companies they
are analyzing. You will need experience in ReactJS, CSS and an eye for great
design.

Reporter

We’re looking for reporters / writers who want to be part of a major, brand-
new media property launch. You should be comfortable covering anything from:
technology, to politics, to retail or economics and entertainment. You should
also be skilled in ideating, pitching and developing stories, proactive
research, and (more than anything) a great writer. All subject matters
considered and writing backgrounds welcomed. Big plus if you already have
samples of your previous work to share.

Site Reliability Engineer

We’re looking for a SRE that will support enterprise level applications hosted
in the cloud. You need to have extensive experience in web application
development and exposure to Amazon Web Services, Redshift and Postgres.
Experience with container management and micro-services architectures such as
Docker is a requirement. Enthusiasm for security best practices is a major
plus.

=== Interested? ===

Interested in any of these positions? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com
with Hacker News and the position title in the subject line.

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

~~~
seemasuresh
I have been emailing since September, haven't heard back even once.

~~~
twentyfour
Second this.

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers (LAMP and AngularJS) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-110k CAD + stock options

* Senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (Angular) and full stack) (80-110k CAD)

* QA Engineers (50-90k CAD)

* Tech support engineers/junior developers (30-60k CAD)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #87 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2016, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

~~~
canadiancreed
Worked with Tapclicks yeara ago and would recommened anyone looking for a good
place to work to contact them

------
lordofmoria
PKC Security | Mid- or Senior- engineer | Huntington Beach, CA | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME | $110-$160k | [https://pkcsecurity.com](https://pkcsecurity.com)

PKC Security is a small, elite custom dev shop. Our engineers build cutting-
edge, innovative products to solve our clients’ most wicked problems. Our work
spans across the fintech, e-commerce, NGO, and education spaces.

We are looking for a strong mid-level dev or a senior dev who is as passionate
as we are about working with other excellent, experienced engineers. We need
someone who is capable of making tough engineering decisions on the fly for
greenfield projects, and then guide a team to implement them effectively.

We offer great benefits and have a strong, empowering company culture. Our
company’s mission is “to make new ways in the wilderness for the weak to know
truth and live free.”

Our stack is Clojure + reagent for web and mobile, and Heroku or AWS with
terraform for DevOps. Knowing Clojure is not required. We have also been known
to experiment with other randomly assorted languages, frameworks, and
infrastructure :)

If you are interested, email Ken at jobs@pkcsecurity.com with your resume and
any questions you may have!

------
mohsen1

        ==============
             Lyft 
        ==============
    

Lyft is hiring:

    
    
      * Engineering Manager 
      * Robotics Software Engineer (Autonomous) 
      * Backend Software Engineer 
      * iOS Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Android Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Frontend Web Engineer 
      * Data Analyst 
      * Data Scientist
      * Operation Managers
    

We have offices in:

    
    
      * San Francisco 
      * Seattle 
      * New York City  (new office)
    

Please also look at our jobs page at
[http://www.lyft.com/jobs](http://www.lyft.com/jobs) for more positions.

I can hand over your resume and refer you if you're interested.

Send an email to me@azimi.me with your resume!

~~~
haidrali
do Lyft support relocation support for international candidates ?

~~~
mohsen1
I'm not sure about it. I personally haven't seen H1Bs at Lyft yet

------
MarkMc
Springbok Solutions Ltd | C++ Developer | London, UK | Full-Time or Part-Time
| REMOTE | £50-60K

I’m looking for a C++ developer with at least 3 years experience to help me
port a large macOS Objective C++ application to Windows. You must be familiar
with Windows system calls and the UI event loop, debugging with Visual Studio
or gdb/lldb. Experience with Mac Objective C/C++, XCode, git and gradle is a
bonus.

You must be fluent in English, have fast internet connection, and be in a
timezone that allows you to work at least 4 hours between 10am and 10pm Sydney
time. Email CV to mark dot mclaren at solaraccounts.co.uk, and if possible
include links to code you have written on GitHub or stack overflow.

------
elirose
Shearwater (Techstars '15) | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer |
Boston | ONSITE | Full-time | $70k - $180k

We are a tech startup that helps schools deliver 1-on-1 mentorship to all
their students. Our customers include Tufts University, Washington University
in St. Louis, University of South Carolina, Northeastern and Penn State. Our
users are students and alumni of these institutions.

Our mission is to directly increase the national graduation rate. We do
randomized controlled trials to measure our impact on a given school. At the
same time, we are constantly A/B testing new experiments to make progress on
the deep human questions that underlie what we do:

    
    
      - Out of the thousands of alumni from this school, who will make the best mentor for this student?
      - What ingredients go into a profound mentoring relationship? How do these relationships get sustained?
      - What helps students stay in school?
    

Overall, we have a nonprofit's mission and a tech startup's culture. We raised
our seed round and went through Techstars in 2015. We are on our 4th
consecutive year of tripling our revenue and are fortunate to be profitable.

We currently have 2 engineers (an overall team size of 16), one of whom is
writing this message. We are hiring a 3rd. Our stack is Heroku/Postgres/Ruby
on Rails with an EmberJS frontend, but we don't dock you points for not
already knowing these technologies -- we care far more about demonstrated
ability to learn. See
[http://shearwaterintl.com/engineering/](http://shearwaterintl.com/engineering/)
for more about our engineering culture and processes.

* While this is an onsite position, we have an extremely flexible remote work policy: work remotely whenever you feel like it and it's OK with anyone you're meeting with that day. I work from home two days a week.

Apply through AngelList ([https://angel.co/shearwater-
international](https://angel.co/shearwater-international)) and mention HN in
your note. Or send me an email (eli@shearwaterintl.com) and let's talk more.

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)
([https://shapescale.com](https://shapescale.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Senior Mechanical Engineer | $80K-130K + substantial
equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We have recently launched a pre-order with thousands of sales and are looking
to expand our engineering team. It's a challenging product on the mechanical
side, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding arm.

The position is perfect for those looking to take a leading role in a fast-
growing startup that comes with great opportunities for personal and career
growth.

More info and apply at
[https://shapescale.workable.com](https://shapescale.workable.com).

------
wglb
Relativity (formerly kCura) | Sr. Software Engineer (Cloud) | Chicago, IL |
Full-time, Flexible REMOTE | [https://careers-
relativity.icims.com/jobs/2853/senior-softwa...](https://careers-
relativity.icims.com/jobs/2853/senior-software-engineer---%28java%29/job)

• Product: Relativity, handles large volumes of data and helps corporations,
law firms, and government agencies solve their own unique data problems.

• Why: To fulfill the vision we set for our product, Relativity: to simplify
and accelerate how the world conducts e-discovery by bringing the entire
process and community together in one open, flexible, connected platform.

• Vision: Our mission is to help our customers organize data, discover the
truth, and act on it. Building great e-discovery software for managing massive
volumes of electronic evidence during litigation or investigations.

• Stack: Java, Scala, JVM, Linux, REST, GIT, Akka, Jenkins, Bamboo

• Core Values: Be humble and stay hungry, Be an excellent communicator, Exceed
the expectations of your customers and your colleagues, Hold yourself and your
colleagues accountable, Enjoy and be great at your job, Embrace the talents of
your colleagues and our customers, Do more with less

==Team==

• Founder and owner: Andrew Sieja, CEO

• Advisor: ICONIQ Capital

==Interview==

Phone call [30 min] >> Code Challenge (1 hour, at home, fun coding exercise)
>> Interview in office to meet the team (4 ½ hours) >> Decision communicated
to you within 24 hours

==Contact==

mark.mcfarland@relativity.com

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

~~~
benburleson
Front end only these days?

~~~
yegg
Within a few weeks, we'll have a few more roles up: senior backend engineer,
frontend engineering manager, and business development manager.

------
dcposch
Dynasty | Engineer | Venice, CA | ONSITE

We are making bots. Our business is exploding and we really need 1-2 more
engineers to help expand our bot’s capabilities, consolidate, simplify, and
scale.

We are very early stage; there are five of us, and we started in June.

Our first product is Lisa, a bot that leases houses and apartments. Our
clients now include some of the biggest groups in institutional real estate.
Onboarding is effortless—clients hire Lisa as if she were a human employee.

Speaking for myself, this is one of the most fun and technically challenging
projects I’ve worked on. Speaking for the business, our unit economics are
excellent.

Whoever we hire will get a substantial (>=3%) stake in the company.

Required: speed, pragmatism, a penchant for simplicity, and a history of
shipping

Nice to have: NLP expertise, Tensorflow experience; Java (no heavy frameworks,
no excessive OO); React, Flow, GraphQL/Apollo. Node. Open source
contributions.

If you’re interested, please email me. dc@dynasty.com

------
hobonumber1
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm a Senior Software Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from
NVIDIA, Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our
"Collective AI" Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s
fastest speech recognition and most sophisticated natural language
understanding. We've had a lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT
of really interesting projects being worked on requiring complex problem
solvers who can work well independently. Things have come a long way since our
leaked demo video took top spot on Reddit a year ago!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
tilo at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please, no
recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

------
gangstertim1
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY / Dublin, Ireland / Portland, OR | ONSITE
only

Find all listings & apply at: [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Hiring SREs in Portland & Dublin

Hiring pretty much everyone else in New York, including Andriod, iOS, backend,
frontend, middle end, SRE, ops, data pipelines, ML, w/e. Also have creative
positions, and creative/tech hybrid positions (Creative Developer, Design
Technologist). Hiring team leads, ICs, managers, new grads, you name it, we've
got it. We have options on options! We have a few other roles as well,
including marketers, recruiters, analysts & data scientists, etc.

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Period. That's really
the gist of it: Squarespace takes excellent care of its employees. Not only do
we boast one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully
covered health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and
a solid 401k match, but working at Squarespace also means working with a great
community of people who love design and are passionate about great products.
This is a company that cares deeply about its employees and employees who care
deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be building the platform
that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its design.

A few of our recent hires came right from this thread!

------
dmhans
DeepBench | Full Stack Developer | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE & REMOTE | Salary
$80k-130k | [http://deepbench.io/](http://deepbench.io/)

DeepBench's mission is to unlock the power of expert knowledge. We connect
industry professionals who have key insights with enterprise clients that are
willing to pay to speak to them.

We have a functioning product and a proven business model with paying
customers. We are now looking to build out our core product while adding
ancillary services to expand the market.

• Tech stack: Node.JS & React with PostgreSQL database • Majority of the work
will be front-end work; full-stack experience preferred • We are looking for
someone who can initially commit 15-25 hours / week for 3-4 weeks stretches •
You will be working directly with the founding team, and we are looking for
someone who might be a good fit for our company in the long run • The ideal
candidate has a product-oriented mindset

We are a group of 4 MIT grad student co-founders. 2 on the technical side, 2
on the business side. We've been working together for nearly a year now and
are poised to raise capital in the Spring. We are looking to invest heavily in
AI to automate all our internal processes.

Please apply through [https://angel.co/www-deepbench-io/jobs/301010-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/www-deepbench-io/jobs/301010-software-engineer)

------
RhodesianHunter
BlackLocus | Back-end and Full-Stack engineers all experience levels, Data
Scientists, Support Analysts | Austin, TX | ONSITE | $90-160k + Amazing
benefits | [http://blacklocus.com/](http://blacklocus.com/)

We are The Home Depot's innovation lab, solving the retail giant's hardest
software problems from a great office in the heart of down town Austin.

We're a polyglot shop with Java, Python, Go, Kotlin, and Javascript in
production.

For more information reach out at hunter at blacklocus.com

------
leegutman
Enigma | New York, NY | [https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)

We're a Series B company based in New York City and backed by NEA Ventures,
Two Sigma Investments, Comcast and American Express. Enigma was founded in
2012 in order to centralize and normalize public data globally (think Google
for public data). Our view is that public data reflects more of our everyday
lives than most of us realize. It’s everywhere, from a plane taking off from
an airport to a barrel of crude oil flowing through a pipeline to a new drug
being approved. These things exist in specific and separate public datasets,
but together, they can provide a vast and powerful view of what’s happening in
the world.

[https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)
[https://www.enigma.com/labs](https://www.enigma.com/labs)

Today, we’ve grown into an operational data management and intelligence
company that uses public data to inform and train each of our products. Our
mission is to empower people to interpret and improve, the world around them.
We believe in curiosity and the power of discovery. We’re actively hiring and
would love to hear from you. Below are links to a few of key open engineering
roles, but for the full list of openings, see
here:[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)

------
incrementalist
Citymapper | Android & iOS Mobile Engineers (all levels) | London | ONSITE,
VISA

Citymapper is the local transit app for breezing around the world's most
complicated cities. We do our own routing and interpretation of live &
disruption data to give users the most complete picture of how to get where
they're going, whether it's by bus, train, bike, cab, or all kinds of mix &
match combinations.

And now, when we find gaps in the transit networks, we're running services
ourselves to try and fill them; read about our Night Rider bus and Project
Black Bus on Medium:
[https://medium.com/citymapper](https://medium.com/citymapper)

So far, we've done a lot with a handful of mobile developers, but I'm hiring
several more iOS & Android engineers this year to help build ambitious new
features. (I wrote the original iOS app and now lead mobile engineering here.)

Please apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)
or mail me at joe at citymapper dot com if you want to learn more. We take
good people from all over—I'm a transplant from the US myself and enjoy London
life a lot more than the Bay Area FWIW.

P.S. we're also hiring for data science & general backend work, we do a lot of
heavy lifting on the backend in Python, Go, and C++

~~~
throwaway273792
The actual app is great so far, really useful and better in real use than
Transit App.

Can you address the comments on about Citymapper on Glassdoor [0]? I expect
that many folks are held back by this.

Any specific Glassdoor review is just anecdotal, but there is a very strong
negative trend. Is it warranted? Are the problems being addressed?

[0] [https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Citymapper-
Reviews-E1030...](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Citymapper-
Reviews-E1030688.htm)

~~~
jdydy
Holy crap, that sounds awful! Thanks for posting this - hopefully it will help
other potential candidates make an informed decision.

------
wx2018
BOSTON, MA - FULL TIME, ON SITE Big Data Engineer

ClimaCell analyzes wireless communications to extract weather data for state-
of-the-art weather prediction. We’re looking for a Big Data Engineer to build
the infrastructure and the core algorithms used by the company. You’ll be
pioneering a cutting-edge solution to process massive amounts of data in real
time, at an order of magnitude higher spatial and temporal resolution than is
possible with competing technologies. If you love programming as much as
analyzing data, talk to us.

What it takes

    
    
      - Being a backend software engineer with 5 years of relevant experience
    
      - Experience in Python development
    
      - Working with AWS and Google Cloud 
    
      - You prefer UNIX environment
    
      - You’re comfortable building from the ground up
    
    

Bonus Points

    
    
      - You love dogs
    
      - Expertise in C/C++ development
    
      - Expertise in NumPy/SciPy driven analysis (ML ftw!)
    
      - Expertise in Machine learning (hands-on experience)
    
      - Expertise in Spark driven analysis
    
      - Experience with GPU programming
    
      - Experience with Git
    
      - You like statistics, data modeling
    
      - You prefer mint chocolate chip ice cream be green, not white
    

Apply via [https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers)
or jobs@climacell.co

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA or Vancouver, BC | Full-Time |
Onsite

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker. Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with
the products to build even better products. We also like to share our work and
what we learn, here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)

If you have questions, feel free to reach out to me directly: alan@segment.com

------
samroberton
ROKT | www.rokt.com | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

Software Engineers (Clojure)

Rokt is hiring thoughtful, talented functional programmers, at all levels, to
expand our Clojure team in Sydney.

Rokt is a successful startup (150+ employees, Australia's second-largest
series B completed successfully last year) with a transaction marketing
platform used by some of the world's largest ecommerce sites. Our Sydney-based
engineering team supports a business that is growing rapidly around the world.
You'd be joining the team responsible for Rokt's "Data Platform", which uses
Clojure to do the data-munging we need to connect to a variety of advertisers'
and ecommerce partners' CRMs.

If you have professional Clojure experience, great. What we're really looking
for, though, is developers comfortable with a simple, functional style of
writing code -- we'll happily bring you up to speed on Clojure if you're not
there already. If you have a Java background and you're looking to move in a
more FP direction, we'd love to talk to you. If you're a Lisper or have a
background in another FP language, we'd love to talk to you.

Contact me at sam@rokt.com

Please note that unfortunately at this point we can only consider applicants
who already have a legal right to work in Australia.

------
victorNicollet
Lokad | Full-time Software Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE | 55k€ - 70k€

Lokad is a software company that provides inventory and price optimization for
customers in retail, aerospace or manufacturing. We are profitable and growing
fast. We are closing deals in North America and Europe. The vast majority of
our clients are based outside of France.

As a C# developer, you will join a team of talented software engineers in
order to further develop our Big Data analytics environment : an in-house
programming language and its modules for data import, export and storage,
probabilistic forecasting, linear programming, and data presentation. We have
infrastructure, data processing, scalability and reliability challenges, and
need your help in addressing them.

At Lokad, you will benefit from the coaching of an awesome dev team. You will
gain skills in large-scale data processing, domain-specific language design
and cloud computing apps. Our codebase is clean, documented and heavily unit-
tested. Located in Paris, 50m from Place d'Italie, our offices are quiet (no
open space!), bright, and you can get three monitors.

We are a C#/.NET shop, and you will be developing under Visual Studio, the
source code being versioned in Git. Our apps are hosted on Microsoft Azure.

We expect you to have strong software development skills. As a bonus, we
appreciate people with a taste for low-level high performance computing, for
compiler design and implementation, or for distributed systems. Contributions
to open source projects are also highly regarded.

Interested ? Reach me (the CTO) at victor.nicollet@lokad.com

------
SamirGTalwar
Prodo.AI | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

Humans spend too much time writing code for machines. We make machines write
code for humans.

Prodo.AI are hiring people to solve hard problems in Machine Learning for
Programming. We're looking for:

    
    
      - AI/ML researchers to apply deep learning to code (https://prodo.ai/research)
      - data engineers to integrate large volumes of code and derive insights (https://prodo.ai/data)
      - software engineers to build our product (https://prodo.ai/engineering)
    

Our first product is a smarter code review. One that does half the work for
you.

Why us?

    
    
      - work with smart machines and nice people
      - exciting mission, with a positive impact
      - freedom to work on your own creative ideas
      - inclusive and empowering working environment
      - flexible hours and flexible work style
      - safe place to learn and experiment without blame
      - close synergy between research and engineering
      - support and mentorship from respected experts
      - generous compensations, salary and equity
      - based in the heart of London, UK
    

More details at [https://prodo.ai/jobs](https://prodo.ai/jobs). Email us at
jobs@prodo.ai. Come join us.

~~~
moflome
Do you focus on HDL's, ie. Verilog or SystemC?

------
pilotemb30
TrustFlight | Warwick, UK | Full Stack & iOS Developers | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

Contact us to find out more: jobs@trustflight.io

------
sugarpirate
Netflix | Senior Software Engineer | Los Gatos, CA | ONSITE, FULL TIME | We
pay top of market

How do you spark joy in hundreds of millions of people? It starts with a
vision—that technology can give voice to stories around the world. Netflix
empowers a small band of creatives to do what no studio has ever done—tell
hundreds of stories you fall in love with and stay up watching.

As an engineer on the Studio Engineering team, you’ll help us build the future
of how Netflix will create and produce shows on a global scale. If you have an
eye for software design, a mind for asking questions and synthesizing
information into actionable work, and the personality to want to learn from
AND teach your teammates - we would like to talk to you.

Our culture is unique. It's not for everyone, but if it sounds like you, and
describes the people you want to work with, you'll thrive at Netflix.
[https://jobs.netflix.com/culture](https://jobs.netflix.com/culture)

I am hiring for two positions:

* Senior UI engineer with experience building ambitious, fast UIs in a variety of JS frameworks - [https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/865608](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/865608)

* Senior Rubyist/Polyglot with experience in building reliable, data-intensive applications in a microservices context - [https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/864653](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/864653)

Reach out to me directly if you have questions - laurent (@) netflix.com

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Captain401 is a Y Combinator-backed company that offers an easy and affordable
401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce. We've built an automated,
paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small and medium-sized businesses
to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees -- something that only 14% of
them are able to do today. In doing so, we're empowering businesses of any
size to safeguard the financial futures of their employees.

We're also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/) and have the pleasure
of providing a great retirement plan to hundreds of startups and small
businesses just two years after launching. If you've wanted to join a company
with product-market fit and help scale a growing business, this is the perfect
time to start talking to us.

We're a dynamic team of ~30 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Senior Software Engineer in Test

* Staff Engineer

* Office Manager

* Implementation Manager / Account Manager

Please apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Security Consultant / Penetration Tester | Boston,
MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
mdiiorio
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring for multiple positions. We have several
full-stack engineering teams in the office building features for our Point of
Sale systems as well as backend services that power our payments platform.

\---

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products. Develop and
support routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment
processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C.

Our work environment includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the
advantages of working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our
office is located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus.

Square’s products are widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building
features that are used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email doo+hn@squareup.com.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Virginia (Arlington
and Dulles), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach east of Melbourne), South
Carolina (Greenville), Maryland (Annapolis Junction), and possibly others, all
ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff like valgrind, debuggers, manual
disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write our own
low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA Pro, qemu,
Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on. Easily
transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc/POWER, MIPS,
ARMv8/Thumb2/AArch64, x86-64/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire
from no-degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life. Pick Florida or Texas to
live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income tax. Pick Florida
for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that commonly go for
$100,000 to $400,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| REMOTE (< 400km)

TalkJS is a world-class embeddable chat product that lets marketplaces and
platforms improve their user-to-user communication tremendously.

We're looking for a passionate technical writer / content marketer. No deep
tech skills needed, but an affinity with tech is required. This is your chance
to design & carry a young startup's content marketing effort.

Content already drives a significant chunk of our growth, but there's still a
lot of room for us to get better at it. Our product is technical in nature, so
some of that content will need to be technical in nature too. We're looking
for someone who loves producing the kind of useful content (insights,
tutorials, analyses, etc) that entrepreneurs and programmers in our target
audience really need. Not fluff promo pieces or useless Twitter spam.

We prefer on-site, but remote is OK as long as you're max 3 hours away from
Eindhoven so we can meet often. Eindhoven has a great low-cost airport so this
includes a fair share of Europe.

Apply or ask questions through the chat popup on our website.

------
emilburzo
META

If you need something more advanced than ctrl-f-ing over 4 pages, I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Click on "(syntax)" for inspiration.

~~~
afarnoosh
Thanks!

------
alex-mohr
Google, Inc. | Software Developers, Security Engineers, Eng Managers |
Seattle, WA | ONSITE, full-time | Comp: Google-scale + relocation

Come work for Google's Cloud Platform in Seattle and help us build OSS
Kubernetes [0] and our managed service, Google Kubernetes Engine (GKE [1]). I
manage our Seattle engineering teams and am hiring software developers,
security engineers who love writing code, and engineering managers.

We have three subteams in Seattle, where each subteam has responsibility for
making both k8s and GKE great in its area of ownership:

(1) Cluster Lifecyle: Active in sig-cluster-lifecycle and sig-cluster-ops, its
mission is to deliver a great cluster administrator experience across the
entire lifecycle of a cluster: not only one-off install time, but managing a
cluster over years: upgrades, config, machines, repairs, and teardown, for
cloud and on-prem environments. We're building a Cluster API to drive all of
that.

(2) Security and Auth: Active in sig-auth, its mission is to deliver platform
features that enable our users to build secure apps on k8s and GKE (not a
reactive vulnerability disclosure nor pure analysis role -- must ship
implementation).

(3) GKE API Infrastructure: Drive the infrastructure that lets us offer a
great managed as-a-Service product. It's the central core of GKE and plays a
role delivering features across multiple subteams.

Ideally you have previous experience with Kubernetes and/or containers --
either building those platforms or running apps on top of them -- and further
domain knowledge in one of our subteam's focus areas. You're passionate about
delivering great products to end users, and focus on impact over
implementation.

Google Seattle also hosts a number of other Google Cloud Platform efforts and
many are hiring. Apply at [https://careers.google.com/locations/seattle-
kirkland/](https://careers.google.com/locations/seattle-kirkland/) and mention
the particular products you're interested in, or contact me via
hn@alexmohr.com.

[0]: [https://kubernetes.io/](https://kubernetes.io/)

[1]: [https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-
engine/](https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-engine/)

------
novocaine
Memrise | Full-Stack Developers | London (relocation available) |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers. We aim to help anyone achieve
confident, real-world language skills in just a few short months; our product
is innovative and fun, and it delivers the goods.

This year, we won the "App of the Year 2017" at the Google Play Awards. With
near zero marketing spend we've grown organically to tens of millions of
users, and we're already profitable with a team of 55 (comprising 37
nationalities).

We are looking to expand our team with a Senior Full Stack Developer. Your
mission will be to build and improve our web platform, bringing it to the same
awesome level of features as our award-winning mobile apps.

We're working with a multitude of technologies on the client with Python on
the backend.

If you're interested in this job please apply at
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

We're also looking for a data engineer, data analysts and more!

------
hiteshk_msft
Microsoft (Chakra JavaScript Runtime team) | Seattle (Redmond) | Software
Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/](https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/)

The Chakra JavaScript runtime team works on Chakra (the JavaScript runtime
that powers Edge and other Microsoft properties), and ChakraCore (the Open
Source heart of Chakra). We work primarily in the open, with standards bodies
and the Node community, to help make JavaScript and the web better for
developers everywhere.

We are looking for somebody with deep Linux/macOS performance investigation
expertise to come join us on our mission to make JavaScript fast with Chakra
on these platforms. You must be eligible to work in the US, have 5+ years of
experience writing high-performance C++ code, have some background writing
JavaScript (either for the web or Node), have expertise in low-level
performance tooling and investigations and be interested in participating in
technical discussions in the open with both internal partners and external
communities. Compiler/Runtime experience is a plus, as is experience with API
design. You will be required to pass Microsoft background checks prior to the
start of employment and periodically thereafter. Further details regarding
this process will be provided in follow up correspondence.

This is a unique opportunity to do work helping millions of users around the
world, and to participate in open communities to shape the future of
JavaScript. If you think that geeking out about language design, squeezing out
that last bit of performance by hand-tuning assembly instructions, closely
analyzing perf traces or working on the next generation developer tools,
sounds like fun, send us a short intro + resume to chakracore (at) microsoft
(dot) com.

------
rodrickbrown
OctaneLending | Senior Software Engineer - Python/Scala Fulltime or Remote NYC
preferred full time 150k+ w/Equity [https://angel.co/octane-
lending/jobs](https://angel.co/octane-lending/jobs) Want to join an exciting
venture-backed fin-tech startup disrupting an outdated multi-billion dollar
industry? Octane Lending has raised over $27M in venture capital to
revolutionize how consumers finance their purchases. Our stack consists of
Mesos, Django, Postgres, Redshift, KnockoutJS want to move to Vue or React.

------
anuresuo
EFF | Staff Technologist | San Francisco, CA | On site | Full time

At the Electronic Frontier Foundation we are looking for amazing people that
want to help us keep the Internet free, open and awesome. Help us grow and
build tools to protect people! [https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/staff-
technologist-0](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/staff-technologist-0)

EFF has had many Staff Technologists who did not come from traditional
academic backgrounds or computer science careers, yet were very successful in
making pivotal contributions to EFF's work and the Internet in general. As a
result, by far the most important skills we look for in a candidate are the
desire to learn, the ability to quickly grasp new technology concepts, a
passion for diving into new technical issues and writing awesome code, and of
course a dedication to EFF's mission.

Apply through the website but let me know if you have questions andres (at)
eff.org

------
linker3000
Kineo | Brighton, East Sussex, UK | Onsite, Full-time | Various roles up to
around £35K | [http://www.kineo.com/about-
us/careers](http://www.kineo.com/about-us/careers)

Kineo develops and supports Learning Management Systems for national and
global corporates. We're hiring Systems Admins, Client Service Managers and
Front End Developers. We're part of the City and Guilds group and entering a
phase of growth to support new clients and technologies.

We're primarily a Linux/Open Source company, with our core products based on a
LAPP (Linux, Apache, PostgreSQL and PHP) stack, together with associated
monitoring, dev and configuration tools. We're also using containerisation and
micro-services technologies, and manage dev and client-facing servers based on
a mix of dedicated and cloud (Rackspace, ioMart, Azure and AWS) platforms.

See our Web site for more details or drop me a note: nigel.kendrick@kineo.com

------
SteveMorin
Frontend Architect, San Francisco FULL-TIME, Salary 140K-180K + Equity You are
an experienced frontend engineer / architect who knows how to build the solid
front end architectures. Experience refactoring frontend technologies. You
know the right abstractions to organizing the site, technologies and
components to allow teams to separate concerns and know how to maximize
workflows of engineers and designers.

    
    
      - At least 7 years of relevant experience
    
      - Experience in developing front end web technologies
    
      - Strong front end experience: Javascript React
    
      - Understanding of HTTP protocol, RESTful APIs
    
      - Knowledge of MVC (Ruby on Rails or similar)
     
      - Bonus knowledge of Erlang, Elixir or Phoenix 
    

[https://hireclub.com/jobs/senior-front-end-architect-
trippin...](https://hireclub.com/jobs/senior-front-end-architect-tripping)

------
moiramreilly
Flexport | Software Engineers, Staff Engineers, Data Scientists, Product
Managers and Product Designers | San Francisco | flexport.com /
flexport.engineering

Flexport's mission is to fix the user experience in global trade and bring the
world free trade through technology. Here at Flexport, we share a vision where
any two businesses can trade with each other without regard for geographic
distance, logistical complexity, or regulatory challenges.

Our services put clients back in control of their logistics and supply chain
needs. We offer faster freight quotes, lower prices, improved visibility and
notifications, and advanced analytics. Our lean team of ~35 engineers are
building products flexible, maintainable products that are reshaping this
fragmented industry.

Started in 2013, we've raised $204M from investors that include Peter Thiel’s
Founders Fund, Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y
Combinator, & more. Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit
engineering team that releases new code every day -Take a product-first
approach to building software -Care about the real world functionality of your
programming -Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information
flow and increase operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS
fundamentals; and -Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack We deploy every 20 minutes with our Buildkite CI setup. Our frontend
is built with Flow-typed ES2017. We have around 1500 React components and 100
Flux stores, though we’re beginning to use GraphQL & Relay to replace Flux. We
test the frontend with Jest and enzyme. On the backend, we're a Rails shop
riding on Postgres RDS and AWS.

Learn more about our work: The Flexport engineering blog
([https://flexport.engineering/](https://flexport.engineering/)) TechCrunch
doesn’t think we’re sexy enough
([https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/flexport/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/flexport/))
Our CEO, Ryan, on FastCompany’s “Challengers” series (don’t worry, he’s not so
dramatic IRL) ([https://www.fastcompany.com/3066043/if-flexport-succeeds-
eve...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3066043/if-flexport-succeeds-everything-
you-buy-will-cost-less))

Want to learn more? Email kristen.hayward@flexport.com or check us out at
flexport.com.

------
google_webspam
Google (Webspam) | Mountain View | Analyst | Full-time | Onsite

As an Engineering Quality Analyst in the Webspam team, your main objective
will be to enforce our webmaster guidelines by measuring and filtering
inorganic user behavior. You will solve complex problems across large data
sets, bringing your analytical skills together with the power of Google’s
technology to identify abuse occurring in Search and related product areas.
You'll work closely with engineers and other analysts to improve algorithms
and lead efforts that better the user experience.

Experience in data analysis or a related field is required (e.g as a data
scientist, abuse analyst or law enforcement investigator).

Interested? Apply here: [https://goo.gl/Bt42jY](https://goo.gl/Bt42jY)

------
solais
Full Stack Geospatial Software Developer in Perth (Australia). Remote
candidates also considered. Contract position for an initial 1 year 40 h/week.
About $100K+

Details: [https://solais.com.au/job-full-stack-software-
developer](https://solais.com.au/job-full-stack-software-developer)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, ESOP/token plan available.

GUTS Tickets is hiring developers: frontend, backend, blockchain & everything
in between.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We're currently a small team of
committed entrepreneurs, designers, developers, a lawyer and a dog. Do you
want to be part of the ticketing revolution? Come join our startup-team in
Amsterdam!

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers and have about 3 to 5
positions to fill, depending on your experience and flexibility.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity /
Cryptocurrencies Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them
all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS,
Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap Backend development (medior/junior):
Python 3.5, Django REST API, PostgreSQL Blockchain development
(medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts DevOps: CI/CD, AWS

We tend to work Agile: Scrum / Kanban, and create our workflow based on the
team (members) instead of forcing it on you. We don’t work to punch out a time
card, we work hard to give fans what they deserve.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP and/or a percentage of our cryptocurrency GET is also negotiable. We
prefer onsite team-members at the moment. We're located at the top floor of
Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam with a beautiful view over the water and
inner city starting January 1st 2018.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out www.guts.tickets for more info.

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Frontend Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE We
are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data. Cybus is looking for an motivated
Frontend Developer (m/f). If you’re as excited as we are about the latest
technologies in the fast paced JavaScript world, our microservice architecture
based on Node.js and Docker will be a pleasure for you. You ideally if you
have strong expertise with Java Script, HTML and CSS. Some experience with JS
technologies like Node.js, Angular.js, React.js oder Ember.js and enjoy
building awesome applications from scratch. What We offer \- a young &
motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and latest
industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and spare
time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/ Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
capkutay
Striim ([https://striim.com](https://striim.com)) | Palo Alto Headquarters San
Francisco Bay Area | Full-Time | UI/UX Designer | Machine Learning Engineer |
Onsite

Striim is an enterprise-grade real-time, streaming analytics product deployed
at some of the largest Fortune 100 companies, solving mission critical
problems. We work with cutting edge big data analytics technologies and we're
recognized as one of the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by
multiple publications[0].

Striim is hiring a UI/UX designer with a special interest in data products:
data visualization, data exploration, interactive analysis. The role includes
working with the product team to turn requirements into beautiful, detailed,
intuitive UX workflows for excellent UI engineering team to use as their blue
prints. You should have experience working on technical products that require
you to learn certain data concepts (SQL, visualization techniques, data
exploration techniques).

Striim is also hiring a Machine Learning Engineer who is interested in
implementing online learning algorithms and helping our field engineering team
apply them in real world scenarios.

Detailed descriptions and applications for both positions can be found here:

[http://www.striim.com/careers/](http://www.striim.com/careers/)

~~~
senko
Your HTTPS service seems to be down (2nd link works fine).

------
jacksonh
Juvo, Inc. | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Juvo builds financial services for millions of underbanked people around the
world. We partner with mobile operators in emerging markets to provide shop
and lending applications for prepaid cell phone users on the carrier's
network. As users purchase or borrow mobile credit, they unlock access to
higher value products in our marketplace and improve their credit rating. Juvo
recently completed a $40 million Series B funding round from top-tier VCs
including NEA, Wing Venture, and Freestyle Capital.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (Backend), Java (Android), Swift (iOS),
Python, Java & Apache Spark (Data). We are deployed globally in Amazon Web
Services, with an infrastructure managed by Terraform, Ansible, and
Kubernetes.

Here are a couple featured job openings we are especially excited about:

Senior Android Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/437909498](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/437909498)

Senior Software Engineer - Data:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/442039024](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/442039024)

We have lots of other openings across engineering and devops. Have a look at
our jobs page to find out more!

[https://juvo.com/join-our-team/](https://juvo.com/join-our-team/)

------
nikolayb
Automattic (WordPress.com, Gravatar, WooCommerce, etc.) | Backend developer |
Remote | [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/code-
wrangler/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/code-wrangler/)

I never thought I would work for 10 years with the same company, but here I am
:-) Automattic is the nicest group of people (brings 10x personal happiness),
almost no bureaucracy (given it’s 600+ people), just common sense on every
level.

On to technical things. We’re looking for more backend developers to work both
on APIs, but also on user-facing features. Teams are small, a lot of the code
is open-source, backend deploys take few seconds and we do 100+ of them a day,
the CI says tests are passing, scaling and performance are daily concerns.

And some not-so-technical. Users are millions and kinda like us, 100%
distributed – we meet in person few times per year anywhere in the world,
growing stable business, all internal communication is open to anybody, people
rarely leave the company.

More here: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/](https://automattic.com/work-
with-us/)

Stack: \- PHP REST API & open-source PHP WordPress plugins (Jetpack,
WooCommerce) \- modern JavaScript single-page app frontend, 100% open-source:
[http://github.com/Automattic/wp-calypso](http://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso) \- various other systems in Python, Go, Erlang, Java…

------
bjacobso
Checkr | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Software Engineers

I'm Ben, an engineering manager @ Checkr. We are an API for background checks-
it may sound boring at first but there are interesting problems to solve and
we've seen lots of success in the market. We are hiring for all sorts of
engineering roles, and expanding the product beyond APIs to target traditional
enterprises and innovate in a space that sorely needs innovation.

Come help us redefine background checks!

Drop me an email if you want to learn more: ben@checkr.com

------
cmmn_nighthawk
Outreach.io | Software Engineer | Seattle | Onsite

Outreach is a sales engagement platform located in Seattle. It's the best
place I've ever worked. We are a fast-growing startup that recently raised
Series C and won a few awards (e.g.
[https://t.co/BEUk2EJahY](https://t.co/BEUk2EJahY),
[https://t.co/7CPR47wM6G](https://t.co/7CPR47wM6G),
[http://prn.to/2kiOVNY](http://prn.to/2kiOVNY)).

We are hiring across all levels of the stack. The Platform team works mostly
with Ruby/Rails, the Feature team mostly with React, and the Infrastructure
team with AWS, Chef, and Terraform.

It's a great group of engineers. We have former Google, Amazon, and Microsoft
employees, bootcamps grads, people that have commits in the Linux kernel and
other open-source projects, CS grads, and folks with no degree. I learn a ton
every day.

Additionally, the CTO writes code every day and the CEO has a CS degree. It is
a strong engineering culture. Other tech includes: Go/Golang, MySQL, Elixir,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Redis.

Unlimited vacation and sick days, competitive salary, free snacks, excellent
parental leave policy, strong work-life balance, etc. Feel free to either
reach out directly or apply on the website: daniel.deutsch@outreach.io ||
[https://www.outreach.io/company/careers/](https://www.outreach.io/company/careers/)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Remote)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Java Software Engineer (m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/4je3rh1](http://grnh.se/4je3rh1)

 _Senior Datacenter Engineer_ [http://grnh.se/pw1q6v1](http://grnh.se/pw1q6v1)

 _Software Engineer (Cloud Infrastructure)_
[http://grnh.se/ake0iq1](http://grnh.se/ake0iq1)

 _Software Engineer (Virtual Desktop Cloud)_
[http://grnh.se/1xk24i1](http://grnh.se/1xk24i1)

 _Software Engineer (Web Developer)_
[http://grnh.se/x6v4ye1](http://grnh.se/x6v4ye1)

 _Software Engineer- Web Frontend (m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/euoswc1](http://grnh.se/euoswc1)

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

~~~
macleodnine
What does the (m/f) mean?

~~~
jamestimmins
I believe that it means 'male/female', as certain countries require that job
postings say which genders the job is open to.

~~~
kendallpark
> as certain countries require that job postings say which genders the job is
> open to

In what countries is this a thing?

~~~
Maultasche
That's definitely a thing in Germany. Pretty much all job posts there have
that.

It's there because of anti-discrimination laws. Job titles and occupations in
German always have a gender associated with them (it's just the way the
language is), but companies aren't allowed to discriminate. So it's shorter
and easier to put (m/f) at the end rather than having to always list both
gender forms of job titles every time the job title comes up.

English still has some of those gender forms for older professions. For
example, there's waiter/waitress so instead of always writing
"waiter/waitress" they just write "waiter" and then put (m/f) at the end to
indicate that they will hire either gender.

~~~
kendallpark
Ah, thanks! That helps clarify.

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
Well that ended up being a lot more interesting that I expected it to be,
TIL...

------
AerostratSoft
Aerostrat | LA / Seattle / Dallas | 100% Remote | Full Time | Backend Engineer
& Test Engineer | Salary: $75-120K + equity

Ever wonder how Airlines maintain large fleets, ensuring aircraft are properly
maintained while reducing maintenance costs over the lifetime of an extremely
expensive asset? At Aerostrat, we're applying a modern approach to an aging
industry to give our customers huge efficiency and cost-savings benefits.

Aerostrat is a fast growing company focused on building innovative solutions
for the aviation industry. We're currently taking aircraft maintenance
planning to the next level with a modern, intelligent solution that improves
operational efficiency with highly optimized maintenance schedules.

Frontend Tech: AngularJS

Backend Tech: C#, Entity Framework

We're looking for a talented Sr. Backend Engineer as well as a test engineer
to join our growing team. We currently have multiple large airlines as
customers and are working to scale internationally. As an engineer at
Aerostrat you have an opportunity to be part of modernizing an industry with
global reach.

Apply via Angel below:

[https://angel.co/aerostrat/jobs/300517-senior-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/aerostrat/jobs/300517-senior-software-engineer-
backend)

[https://angel.co/aerostrat/jobs/300519-senior-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/aerostrat/jobs/300519-senior-software-engineer-
test-focus)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/) | $110k-150k +
equity

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Frontend Hypewords: Vue.js/Vuex/Vuetify, Webpack (for our reference impl. but
we use other PWA stacks too - React is next up now that it's under MIT)

Systems Hypewords: AWS (multi-region deployments), Ansible, Beanstalk, Docker,
Aurora, HIPAA/PCI Compliance

Front End Web Developer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-206457-front-end-we...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-206457-front-end-we..).

Lead Systems Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-page/#op-208838-lead-
systems...](https://healthprize.com/careers-page/#op-208838-lead-systems..).

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalised and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimising
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA.

Developer Evangelist: Full time, Onsite.

SigOpt is looking to hire our first developer evangelist. You’ll be the public
face of SigOpt by writing blogs, giving talks, and bringing Bayesian
optimization to the world. You’ll make blogs, examples, videos and more that
developers around the world will see and use in both academia and industry.

Responsibilities: -Rapid prototyping and production of new SigOpt integrations
with popular machine learning libraries and data science tools (examples in
our gallery and github) -Write technical blog posts on the SigOpt blog and
with our partners (AWS, NVIDIA, Intel examples) -Give technical talks about
SigOpt and use cases at machine learning conferences, meetups, and corporate
campuses (job may require up to 25% of time traveling) -Help support SigOpt
exhibitor teams at conferences

Requirements: -Strong written and oral communication skills -College or
graduate degree in a technical field -Minimum 1 year experience as a software
engineer or data scientist

Pluses: -Open source experience -Content marketing experience -Experience with
a variety of machine learning and data science tools

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, SRE) | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$11 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Mobile, and
Site Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
kelset
European Travel Ventures | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £30k-£50k |
[https://www.theyachtweek.com/](https://www.theyachtweek.com/) | React/React
Native/Web developers

ETV, the company behind The Yacht Week
([https://www.theyachtweek.com/](https://www.theyachtweek.com/)) and The Ski
Week ([https://www.theskiweek.com/](https://www.theskiweek.com/)), is looking
for some new coders to join its ranks to work on its web & mobile apps.

To be a good fit you'd need to:

\- Be passionate about coding

\- Have at least 1 year of production level experience

\- Be willing to take risks and propose your ideas

\- Not afraid to ask questions

\- Like to have fun and travel

In particular, we are looking for

* a Full Stack Developer (details: [https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs...](https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs...))

* a React Native Developer (details: [https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs...](https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs...))

We can't sponsor visa. If you are interested, sent me an email with your CV at
lorenzo (dot) s (at) europeantravelventures (dot) com (and please tell me in
the subject which role you are interested in)

~~~
starikovs
Hey, it seems like you have the broken links here..

~~~
kelset
Hey thanks for pointing it out, looks like they got cropped.

Here are the correct ones:

* a Full Stack Developer (details: [https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs...](https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs/166371-full-stack-web-developer))

* a React Native Developer (details: [https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs...](https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs/298920-react-native-developer))

(can't understand how to edit the main comment)

------
yunhakim
Simple Habit | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://www.simplehabit.com](https://www.simplehabit.com)

Simple Habit is on a mission to empower every human to stress less and live
better. In just one year we’ve become the #1 meditation app, celebrated 1
million users, and we're changing people’s lives every day. Are you interested
in building the leading platform in health and wellness together with our
mission driven team? We’re looking for:

\- Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/f36d7673-7565-45c3-9ee0-68...](https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/f36d7673-7565-45c3-9ee0-68b06ed1f630)

\- iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/0544ee55-d714-432d-ae5e-78...](https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/0544ee55-d714-432d-ae5e-78372e3a6d4d)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/a38a84b8-0284-4a56-a08f-c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/a38a84b8-0284-4a56-a08f-c84b47983258)

\- Head of Design:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/2f129ca6-4df3-460e-b138-43...](https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/2f129ca6-4df3-460e-b138-437dc8bb1d4c)

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/40b5425e-4fce-4999-85cc-
af...](https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit/40b5425e-4fce-4999-85cc-af78df97b52c)

Please apply using the above url :)

------
johnturp
Service Direct | Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX - Onsite | $90k - $130k
+ Full Benefits

We are seeking an experienced developer to join our team and continue to build
great technology based solutions for local businesses to connect with new
customers.

We built our company without outside investment - for 10 years we've created
what our customers have told us that they needed.

This is a senior position, and we are really looking forward to the impact
this new position will have on our team.

Our core stack is LAMP, but we build solutions in new technologies every day.
If we were going to describe the strengths and skills of our ideal candidate,
it would look something like this:

\- 5 - 10+ years experience working on large codebases

\- Experience maintaining & evolving a large Application with many moving
parts

\- Experienced in PHP

\- Javascript & front end JS frameworks

\- SQL, Data modeling & Data Visualization

\- Networking / Scaling / Systems-level experience

\- Experience with Web Servers / Architecture

\- Great Communication Skills

\- Enjoys mentoring junior devs, open to some Pair Programming

\- Experience using APIs

\- Adept at understanding the business's needs and personal desires and how
those can merge well to get great work done

Learn more about the position and apply here:
[https://www.servicedirect.com/careers](https://www.servicedirect.com/careers)

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Hackers / Mechanical Engineers / Applied Materials Scientists
/ Food Scientists and Technologists / Multilingual Multiplatform Mobile App
Developers | Shenzhen | $neg + equity available | Full-time with VISA or
REMOTE | [http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Work on what you want, within reason. Help define the company and take
ownership of your chosen field.

Registered in Hong Kong and Shenzhen, we are a small, mainland China based,
international team in the mid prototyping phase, approaching prep-for-
manufacturing on a novel series of distributed food service locations
supporting automated food preparation and retail. You can look at them as
scaled down factories, robotic chefs or one large distributed just-in-time
custom food manufacturing system including the associated logistics network.
Fresh ingredients and personalized customer orders in, tasty cooked food out.

We are in perfect unison with the largest trends in the sector (convenience,
personalization, mobile ordering, commodification of last mile delivery,
Chinese 'New Retail'), are already oversubscribed for our next investment
round and have recently doubled down by moving to Shenzhen. We have great
experience with China, less in manufacturing, lots in complex systems and
emerging technology, and multiple successful exits globally.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <Desired Job Title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

~~~
bap
I'm pretty excited to see this get off the ground, are you planning on U.S.
Market or concentrating on Asia/Australia?

I'm you're fighting an uphill battle of 'just another vending machine' but
IoT, app integrated, food robot! Automated Micro-Restaurant?

~~~
contingencies
Indeed, there's a lot of pent-up vending machine assumptions out there. To
help segregate from that baggage, we made the decision to call them 'service
locations' instead.

The US market has many challenges, including but not limited to a famously
high degree of food-related regulation and limited urban density. I think in
the US we would test alternate formats such as drive-thrus, but frankly by the
time we get there we'll already have made it in Asia.

After China we will likely test HK, then probably wealthy, dense, nearby
markets with high mobile payment penetration, familiarity with automated
retail and aging populations such as Japan and Korea.

------
lingwchang
LedgerFunding, Inc. | VP Engineering | New York City | Onsite

We are an early-stage FinTech startup that leverages the blockchain and
distributed ledger technology to create a trustful smart market for working
capital. Our use case was selected into the IBM Blockchain Founder
Accelerator.

We are looking for an engineering leader to join us. Responsibilities include
software development, product roadmap, and building the engineering team. Our
ideal candidate would have worked in established company and startup with the
following experience:

\- professional software development and managing software engineers

\- planning, architecting, and launching enterprise-grade systems and
solutions

\- DevOps with cloud technologies and modern programming languages for web
applications

\- familiarity with blockchain (any flavor)

If you are looking to join a blockchain-enabled business rather than another
crypto project, and if you are looking to take your career to the next level,
we'd love to hear from you!

Apply on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/529131252/?pathWildca...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/529131252/?pathWildcard=529131252&trk=mcm)

------
cargomatecrew
CargoMate Technologies | Front-end JavaScript Engineer | London | Onsite,
Full-time, £40K-£60K + 0.5-1.25% Equity, www.cargomate.co.uk

CargoMate Technologies brings innovative efficiency to the container shipping
industry. We’re developing a range of applications and technologies to record,
monitor and analyse container ship cargo operations (i.e. the process of
moving containers on and off a ship in port), to ensure ships depart early and
consume less fuel on voyage. Our long-term goal is to bring the widespread
adoption of autonomous technologies to merchant ships. Voyages by ship are
legally classed as ‘adventures’. We see CargoMate as an adventure too; driven
by passionate problem solvers who are resilient when faced with a storm. We
reach our destination by working as one crew.

We are backed by one of the UK’s most successful tech accelerators,
Entrepreneur First. We care about our craft and it’s important to us that you
do as well. We’re looking for someone with a couple of years of coding
experience under their belt and who’s willing to learn on the job, as well as
teach others. You write code that you’re proud of as you know you and your
team members will be the ones maintaining and adding new features to it.
You’ll work on a customer facing React.js website as well as an Android only
React Native app. You don’t have to know our whole tech stack but it’s
important that you’re willing to learn. You’ll collaborate closely with the
CTO as we turn our proof of concept into an MVP ready for production. You’ll
build new features, do code reviews, mentor future team members as well as
have mentors around you.

We keep up to date with the latest tech but know that bleeding edge usually
puts you in an unstable spot. Our projects are written in Javascript,
React.js, React Native and all use ES6. For this role, Javascript skills and
culture fit are more important than a formal education. We don’t do whiteboard
interviews or ask you how many golf balls fit in a 747. You will get to show
that you know what you’re doing by coding on your own machine as part of the
interview process.

We see coding as a way of communication, it’s therefore important that you
have excellent communication skills as well as fluency in written and spoken
English. Our intention is to enable remote working and flexible working hours
as soon as we can. As this is one of our first hires, we need you full-time
on-site in our offices in central Richmond upon Thames. crew@cargomate.co.uk

------
janbernhart
Optiver | Amsterdam | (Trading) Systems Reliability Engineer | Visa and
relocation Sponsored | Onsite

You'll be the custodian of our production trading environment. This includes
thousands of servers with highly customised trading software that handle
hundred-thousands trades per day, with ultra-low latency. Python and
unix/linux required, no prior trading knowledge/experience needed.

Interested? contact janbernhart@optiver.com

------
nsrivast
Twine | Full-Stack, Front-End | New York, NY | ONSITE | Salary $100k+ & Equity
| [http://twinelabs.com/](http://twinelabs.com/)

We're a YC company that recently raised several $MM from Fortune 500 CEOs and
former heads of engineering at Square and Facebook. Now we're hiring our first
2 engineers.

Twine helps companies hire from within. Our predictive models find the best
internal candidates, enabling firms to retain top talent and employees to find
better career paths. Twine saves companies millions by addressing the #1
reason for employee turnover: lack of career development opportunities.

We're on Django/Postgres/AWS, with data pipeline and engine in
Python/pandas/scikit-learn.

We're a thoughtful, scrappy, disciplined team. We value learning and
continuous improvement, a culture of respect and honest feedback, and we take
obsessive pride in our work and our employees. We value quiet, uninterrupted
time to think deeply and solve hard problems well.

Would love to share more - if interested, please introduce yourself at
jobs@twinelabs.com

------
foggyToads
FORA-ETN | Multiple PhD Positions | Austria/Germany/Denmark/Sweden |
ONSITE,VISA |

[http://www.fora-etn.eu/](http://www.fora-etn.eu/)

FORA - Fog Computing for Robotics and Industrial Automation - is a European
Training Network (ETN), which will fund and train 15 PhD candidates in the
area of fog computing, during the period 2017-2021.

The research focuses on the development of a reference system architecture for
fog computing, resource management mechanisms and middleware for deploying
mixed-criticality applications in the fog, safety and security assurance,
service-oriented application modelling and real-time machine learning.

Recruitment is open for employment in one of the following organisations
located in Austria, Denmark, Germany and Sweden: ABB Robotics (Västerås, SE)
Mälardalen University (Västerås, SE) SYSGO (Mainz, DE) Technical University
(TU) of Denmark (Copenhagen, DK) TU Kaiserslautern (Kaiserslautern, DE) TTTech
(Vienna, AT) TU Vienna (Vienna, AT)

Applicants with backgrounds in any of the following areas, or related fields,
are encouraged to apply: computer science (algorithms) software engineering
(cloud computing, service-oriented computing, middleware, distributed systems)
computer engineering (hardware design and computer architecture) industrial
automation and control (distributed automation, robotics, control algorithms)
data science (machine learning).

As this is a European mobility programme, applicants must be recruited from a
different country than the one they will be located in.

For more information on the specific research projects, please visit
[http://www.fora-etn.eu/vacancies/](http://www.fora-etn.eu/vacancies/)

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Multiple Roles | Marylebone, London, UK | ONSITE | Full
time | £65k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

Role 1 is a Machine Learning Engineer. You'd be working closely with the CEO,
CTO and ML research team to turn prototype trading models into production-
ready systems, design and build the tooling & frameworks to support strategy
research and development as well as architecting the high-level design of the
strategy software to minimise trading latency and scale effectively. Our ML
stack is Python based and communicates with our core infrastructure, written
in Golang, by RPC. The ideal candidate will have a strong software engineering
background, with broad experience across a range of topics related to general
high performance computing such as multi-threading, networking, profiling and
optimisation.

Role 2 is a Senior Software Engineer. You'd be part of the platform team,
creating services in go and improving performance and reliability of our
trading platform. You'd be working with the CEO and CTO and the rest of the
team directly. You should have good knowledge of golang and other systems
programming languages. We do a lot of trouble shooting so good knowledge up
and down the stack is critical, including debugging, profiling, network
wrangling and optimisation.

We have an office dog, Minos. He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you
a pic if you need it to help in your decision making process. If you would
like to learn more about the role please visit
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/)

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems is a fast-growing Toronto-based software company. Our mission is
to empower enterprises through intuitive, easy-to-use software tools for
uncovering relevant information in contracts. The Kira application is built
upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art machine learning technology. Our
customers include some of the world’s best law firms, professional service
firms, and corporations. They use Kira to quickly and accurately review and
analyze contracts for due diligence, real estate and financial transactions,
as well as contract management.

We make serious enterprise software, have fun doing it, and are always looking
for talented people to join our team. We strive to constantly learn, question
the crowd, push the boundaries of existing technology, and solve difficult
problems.

We are always looking for strong functional programming devs, quality
engineering devs, performance engineering devs and operational professionals.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer (20 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Front-End Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.
Email: jobs@unify.id

~~~
faical
There is a `file upload error` when submitting an application on this page
[https://unify.id/iOS-application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html).

------
badevguru
OpenROV | Mobile Engineer (iOS focus) | Berkeley, CA | Full-time, ONSIGHT |
Salary + Stock Options [https://github.com/OpenROV/jobs/blob/master/mobile-
engineer....](https://github.com/OpenROV/jobs/blob/master/mobile-engineer.md)

OpenROV ([https://openrov.com](https://openrov.com)) is an small startup
creating a new generation of explorers through accessible underwater tools and
robots.

We are a scrappy and talented group. We work in small cross functional teams.
Small enough that everyone has the ability influence the final product being
developed.

Our technology includes products in deep learning, computer vision, advanced
control systems, embedded systems, web and mobile.

Currently looking for a Senior mobile software engineer that can go very deep
in iOS native development. Initial project is to lead the port of our existing
Android application for drone control over to iOS.

Details for applying are in the linked job description.

------
rcruzeiro
REMOTE or ONSITE (London) Android Native Developer – Pony Bikes
[http://getapony.com/](http://getapony.com/)

Pony Bikes is the smartest bike sharing system in the world, aiming at putting
everyone on the planet on a bike. We have successfully launched in the UK and
France with hundreds of Pony bikes grazing around.

No docking. No hassle. No limits.

The role: We are looking for a talented and experienced Android developer to
own the Android app development effort. The app is an essential part of the
product and is the main point of contact with the customers. This means that
the app must be top quality and resilient (as our users might be using the app
in less than ideal conditions e.g. poor connectivity, low GPS precision).

You will be working directly with the Head of Mobile to ensure that the app is
consistent both in terms of UX and architecture with the existing iOS app
(which is currently a bit more developed than its Android counterpart).

Main role: \- Evolve our Android app from MVP to world-class app \- Make sure
that the UX is perfect and our users have a seamless experience while riding
our bikes \- Ensure that the app will work in several regions and languages
(Pony Bikes is currently operating in Oxford, UK and Angers, France)

The ideal candidate: \- Excellent communication skills (English) \- Strong
self management skills \- Previous experience with RxKotlin is a huge plus \-
Shipped a world-class app before (preferably more than once) \- Must be
capable of owning the Android development. You'll be part of a small team
where every contribution counts, and you're encouraged and expected to deliver
great value to our loving customers

Details: \- Competitive Pay (£35k - £60k) \- Equity / stock options \- Free
biking!

jobs@ponybikes.co

------
subhajeet2107
Careers360 | Software Engineer| New Delhi, India | Salary 9-12 L, Onsite

Careers360 is looking for Backend Developers experienced in Python. You must
be able to contribute in achieving excellent code quality, implement standard
practices and run agile projects.

Responsibilities:

Build customer facing technology product for millions of customers

Work with a performance oriented and highly motivated Engineering team

Develop a high sense of ownership for your code and work closely with Product

Focus on code quality and deliver projects with high business impact

Working in a startup environment pushing boundaries with deep involvement with
the business

Required Skillset:

Python (Django), Django Rest Framework

Worked with full text search engines like Elasticsearch, Solr

Experienced in caching technologies like Redis, Memcached

Well versed with continous deployment and integration, Git

Can write clean unit and functional tests

Good to have: AWS Infra management, Docker, Kubernetes skills

Apply here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/496328692/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/496328692/)
or reach out to me at subhajeet@careers360.com

------
soham
Interview Kickstart | REMOTE, SF Bay Area, Bangalore | Full-time, Part-time |
Software Developer & Instructor

Interview Kickstart is a coding bootcamp, that is specifically focused on
helping software engineers do better at challenging technical interviews. We
have been around for 3+ years and have helped nearly 1000 engineers across the
globe, mostly in US. Candidates we have trained routinely get offers at top
tech companies with staggeringly high compensation packages.

We're looking for Software Engineers who also like teaching Computer Science
concepts, and inspiring others to do well via hard work. The role has a great
mix of problem setting, software development, and teaching. Teaching is about
20-40% of time, rest is development and/or problem-setting, as per your
interest.

It can be done full-time (preferred) or part-time.

If you are looking for a drama-free, no-nonsense workplace with a mission,
then we are that place. We also pay highly competitive wages.

I am the founder. Please reach me at my email in the profile.

------
dan_manges
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 60 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in
eight states.

We raised a $7M Series A from Drive Capital in 2015 and we're looking to bring
on a couple more talented engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
galori
San Francisco, CA / REMOTE OK in the US | Experienced Full Stack Rails
Developer | Stitchfix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitchfix. I'm responsible
for a small team working on cross functional projects; Last year we worked on
expanding Stitchfix to support Mens clothing, and then we also built the
engine that drives stitchfix's Style Profile and made it more flexible. We
work closely with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our
customers better using the information they provided while not being creepy
:-)

Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.

There are many other super interesting open dev roles across stitchfix,
including in:

    
    
      * the Consumer Facing team
      * the Warehouse Tools teams
      * the Styling Tools teams
      * (and many others)
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer and a hiring manager at Stitchfix. Here is a job posting roughly
covering the role I'm hiring for:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v)
Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

(BTW I used to include an ASCII sweater in this post but then Hacker News mods
told me to stop, so now you have to go here if you want to see it:
[http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper](http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper))

------
shioyama
Degica | Programmer | Tokyo, Japan | 7,500,000 - 10,000,000 yen / year

Degica is a leading provider of Japanese digital commerce solutions. Our
e-commerce and digital payment technologies provide global businesses and
developers the access they need to penetrate and succeed in the Japanese
market. We are active supporters of the Ruby community and our engineers are
prominent contributors to the Ruby ecosystem.

We are looking for a talented programmer to help build and improve our payment
platform Komoju, as well as other related Degica web services. You will work
with a team of skilled engineers at our Tokyo office in Kichijoji, in a
supportive environment where all members have a say in key product design
decisions.

[https://degica.com/en/jobs/2017-10-03-programmer-
html](https://degica.com/en/jobs/2017-10-03-programmer-html)

------
apurvadave
Sysdig | Remote and Onsite | San Francisco, London, Belgrade | Multiple
positions

Sysdig makes a container intelligence platform to perform monitoring,
security, and forensics for microservices. We've recently raised a series C
funding round and are continuing to expand across all divisions. We have a
penchant to hire technical folks in all areas of the business.

Our roots are in open source technology
([https://www.sysdig.org](https://www.sysdig.org)) and have built our
commercial products on top.

Some of the positions we're looking to hire:

* Infrastructure Engineer * Devops engineer * Test engineer * Designer * Product Management * Technical Marketing Engineer * Pre-sales engineer * Support & escalations engineer

Please see all our positions and details at
[https://www.sysdig.com/jobs](https://www.sysdig.com/jobs)

------
kyleashipley
OrderNova | "Sweet" Software Engineer | $80 - 100k | Indianapolis or REMOTE |
[http://ordernova.com/](http://ordernova.com/)

OrderNova is building an order management SaaS platform for retail and
wholesale bakeries. We help small businesses across the country deliver happy
birthdays and drama-free weddings. We've been in the business for 10 years and
decided to bake our learnings into a brand new Rails + Angular product.

We're seeking a Software Engineer to lead our development efforts. You will
have a key role in determining OrderNova’s technical design, development,
testing, and implementation, reporting directly to our owners. You will also
build our engineering team from the ground up. We expect to add at least one
junior engineer in 2018 as well.

The stack: Rails, Angular, RxJs/ngrx, Heroku

A little about our culture and company:

\- We work to live, not live to work

\- We're casual, friendly, and customer-oriented

\- Although we've been in business for a while, this is a bootstrapped startup
opportunity

We'd prefer Indianapolis local, but we're open to remote given the following
qualifications:

\- Previous remote experience

\- Ability to overlap roughly with US Eastern time zone

\- Willingness to travel to Indianapolis for onboarding and semi-annual team
events

You must be authorized to work in the United States. We are unable to sponsor
visas at this time.

If you are up to the challenge of developing a robust application in a fun
environment and are serious about making the world a sweeter place, email
join@ordernova.com with your resume and a couple sentences about what
attracted you to us. Also include the word "sourdough" in your subject line to
prove you are not a robot, or that you are at least a sophisticated robot!

------
libcoder
Duke University Libraries | 3 Sr Developers/2 Year Term Appointments | Durham,
NC | ONSITE or REMOTE (depending on your state of residence)

[https://library.duke.edu/about/jobs/foliosrdeveloper](https://library.duke.edu/about/jobs/foliosrdeveloper)

OLE (the Open Library Environment) has partnered with EBSCO and Index Data to
build and implement FOLIO ([https://folio.org](https://folio.org)), a new open
source library services platform. On behalf of OLE, the Duke University
Libraries are seeking senior-level developers to work with the Index Data
development team to build out the FOLIO platform, as well as, develop
functional library service “apps” to contribute to the FOLIO library
management system. These are 2 Year Term Appointments – 3 Positions.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Senior Database Developer

* Frontend Software Engineer, London & LA

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior Quantitative Analyst

* Software Engineer, London & LA

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Quite some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges,
which you can find at [https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4...](https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4383968a))

------
joshfraser
Origin ([http://www.originprotocol.com](http://www.originprotocol.com)) is a
blockchain project focused on building the sharing economy without
intermediaries. We're creating protocols to allow buyers and sellers of
fractional usage assets and services (think Airbnb, Getaround, Fiverr,
Taskrabbit) to transact without paying middlemen 20-30%.

We're experienced founders who have built and sold multiple businesses in the
past. Origin is the most ambitious idea we've tackled to date (hopefully on
the right side of crazy). We currently have a working MVP built on Ethereum
and IPFS. We're looking for all sorts of people to join our team, whether you
code in react, python or solidity. We're a distributed team and open to
remote.

Ping us at founders@originprotocol.com if you're interested.

------
willnewton
Andromeda | Embedded Engineers | West Yorkshire, United Kingdom | Full-Time |
ONSITE | £25-50k

We're building an Android-based 2-way radio for industry and first responders.
We're looking for engineers who know their way around AOSP, the Linux kernel
and micro-controllers. If you know DSP or have experience with digital radio
modulation that would alsobe a major plus.

We're looking for people at a range of levels, so if you're a recent graduate
who lacks the experience but makes up in enthusiasm then we would love to hear
from you too.

[https://andromeda.workable.com/jobs/602640](https://andromeda.workable.com/jobs/602640)
[https://andromeda.workable.com/jobs/602723](https://andromeda.workable.com/jobs/602723)

------
ericz
Software Engineer | Scalable Press | San Francisco, CA / Indianapolis, IN|
Salary range: $105k+ depending on experience + options | Onsite | No resume
needed

Hey HN, Eric Zhang here, formerly YC W11, current CTO @ Scalable Press. I’m
posting because we are bootstrapped and profitable, and we’re hiring software
engineers. To give you an idea of what you’d do, one engineer on our team
integrated with a large vendor of ours so we can run our own trucks to avoid
UPS shipping costs.

Our stack is Node, React, and Mongo. Our team is currently 13 engineers.

Interested? Email me at ericzhang@scalablepress.com or apply through Lever:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scalablepress/ab35f3f1-952c-4bd5-b8aa-...](https://jobs.lever.co/scalablepress/ab35f3f1-952c-4bd5-b8aa-..).

PS: We're also hiring engineering managers.

------
l_allen
Smashing Boxes | Durham, NC or New Orleans, LA | Full-Time | Onsite

Smashing Boxes ([https://smashingboxes.com/](https://smashingboxes.com/)) is a
digital product agency and we're looking for a variety of positions. Some
technologies we use and have used are React, Redux, Ruby on Rails, Node,
Elixir, and Kotlin.

Currently we're looking for the following: \- Front End Developers \- Back End
Developers \- Project Managers \- Android Developers

Check out our careers page at
[https://smashingboxes.com/careers/](https://smashingboxes.com/careers/) for
more information. You can apply through our careers page at the bottom of each
position.

Feel free to reach out to me too if you have any questions at
lee.allen+hn@smashingboxes.com

------
cullenking
Ride With GPS | Portland, OR | Four separate roles: Backend software engineer,
dev ops, mobile UI/UX focused engineer, front-end engineer | Full-time, ONSITE
| [https://ridewithgps.com](https://ridewithgps.com)

We are a small, bootstrapped and profitable business focusing on providing
software for cyclists and organizations serving cyclists. We are a team of 14
full-time and on-site employees, roughly split half and half between
engineering+design and support. We have a comprehensive pair of mobile apps
that integrate into our web based service, allowing users to record and
navigate their bike rides, as well as a website that allows our users to
create and discover new rides.

We are looking to grow our development team. Currently that means a backend
developer, a backend dev with extensive devops experience, a UX oriented
mobile dev with both iOS and Android experience, and a front end engineer with
React or other similar experience. For all roles, we prioritize skills over
specific framework knowledge. For example, this means we understand a
competent developer who is familiar with django or other MVC frameworks can
become an effective rails developer in a short period of time.

Our team is comprised of various types of cyclists, some more passionate than
others, and all enjoying a mix of biking related activities. MTB / Adventure /
Road / Race / Commute are all well represented, and we respect a wide variety
of bicycling experience. We offer excellent work/life balance, competitive
salaries, and love to support our employees with anything cycling related. We
provide excellent fully covered health/vision/dental, a 10% matched 401k, and
a bike budget to spend after your first 90 days. We are family friendly (a
third of our team have kids) and offer paid maternity/paternity leave.

Contact careers@ridewithgps.com for details. Please include a resume and a
brief email based cover letter explaining your experience in the industry, as
well as your personal experiences with cycling.

Thanks!

------
samjbobb
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 650,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Data Analyst * Data
Scientist

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
pilotemb30
TrustFlight | Warwick, UK | Full Stack & iOS Developers | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

Send us a message to find out more: jobs@trustflight.io

------
steejk
TrustFlight | Warwick, UK | Full Stack & iOS Developers | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

Send us a message to find out more: jobs@trustflight.io

------
jaas
Let's Encrypt | REMOTE | [https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

Please submit resumes to: it-jobs@linuxfoundation.org

Systems Administrator

Our operations team has built the infrastructure needed to operate a secure,
high availability, high volume certificate authority. There are high standards
for the work that we do and the world is watching.

A candidate for sysadmin at Let’s Encrypt should have a solid background in
24/7 production operations and have experience with all the components of a
modern datacenter environment. You should have at least some experience with
security and stability monitoring, virtualization, firewalls, configuration
management, database management, rapid provisioning and systemd.

Collaborating effectively with ISRG developers and the community is critical.
You’ll be working with both fellow employees and our open-source community.
ISRG staff live in various places in the U.S. and Canada, and we do the vast
majority of our collaboration online.

Key Qualifications:

    
    
        Experience working with highly-available, internet-facing sites
        Experience in regulated environments
        Configuration management experience (SaltStack, Ansible, Puppet, Chef)
        Ability to effectively communicate and collaborate with development team
        Database troubleshooting experience
        Scripting experience
        Networking management experience (firewalls and switches)
        Experience implementing monitoring and logging systems
    

Nice to Have:

    
    
        Hardware Security Module (HSM) experience
        Coding experience
        Hardware SAN experience
        Experience using and managing security tools and vulnerability scanners

------
ICEHealthSyst
ICE Health Systems is a Calgary based software company, in which we build web
based software for the healthcare industry. Please visit our web site at
www.icehealthsystems.com to learn about ICE and our partnerships with leading
universities in the United States. We are currently expanding our on-site
development team and are looking to hire three individuals with a passion for
software development and developing API's.

Web Application Developer: [http://icehealthsystems.com/about-us/careers/web-
application...](http://icehealthsystems.com/about-us/careers/web-application-
developer/)

------
cocoflunchy
Truckfly | Paris, France | Full stack software engineer | REMOTE, INTERN

Truckfly is building the next generation of tools for the trucking industry. 2
years ago we launched an app for truck drivers, Truckfly, which is used by
more than 75k truckers in Europe every month. Last year we launched Dashdoc, a
service for trucking companies which is seeing strong growth.

We're looking for our first full time engineer to help us build our apps in
React / React Native and Django / DRF.

Salary 40-60k€. We're based in Paris but we're happy to talk to you wherever
you are :)

Drop us a line at jobs(at)truckfly.com!

Website: [https://www.truckfly.com](https://www.truckfly.com)

------
shadowfiend
Fold | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE & REMOTE

Fold is a cryptocurrency payments company backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We have exciting new opportunities with Keep
([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)), a new project built on
Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to the public blockchain. Crypto and Go
experience are great, but a critical eye and willingness to master new
technologies are the real requirements. We embrace remote work, and our team
hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, you’ve found it: email work at foldapp.com!

------
thebiglebrewski
Getaway | Senior Front End Developer | $100-120K, roughly, plus equity
package, benefits package, 20 days of vacation | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME (at least 3 days a week in Brooklyn, contract-to-hire)

Building our new website with React front-end (Rails back-end), working on
internal-facing systems as well with similar frameworks. Building systems to
make people's time in nature even better, mostly invisibly. We encourage
employees to take Getaways themselves too. You can code in the woods :). Full
job description at [https://getaway.house/jobs](https://getaway.house/jobs).

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers | DevOps |
Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
cbsourcery
Coinbase | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, London | REMOTE, VISA |
coinbase.com

We are hiring engineers to help us create an open financial system for the
world. Specifically, we're hiring backend engineers to build Coinbase.com, to
move and secure millions of dollars in digital currency, and scale our
business 10x. Come work on digital currencies like Bitcoin, Ethereum, and
Litecoin every day!

* We're powered by Rails with a MongoDB backend. We're breaking down the monolith into microservices written in statically typed languages.

If you're interested, shoot me a message at marc.savino@coinbase.com

------
IronSean
JNCTech | Web Developer | Charlottetown, Canada | Fulltime

JNC Tech is a small consulting company in Eastern Canada that's growing
quickly. We do work for clients across North America. Preference for working
in office, but remote working is possible.

Our main stacks resolve around C#/.NET, PHP7+, JavaScripc/TypeScript.

Full job listing is here:
[http://jnctech.ca/Home/Jobs.html](http://jnctech.ca/Home/Jobs.html)

Seeking Web Developers, Junior-Intermediate level, 1+ year experience,
familiarity with Backend languages a benefit.

Contact info@jnctech.ca or submit via our site. Mention HN.

------
ssawyer06
Paperless Parts | Full-Stack/Front-End | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

[https://www.paperlessparts.com/](https://www.paperlessparts.com/)

We're a well-funded startup developing software that makes it much easier for
US manufacturers to quote and deliver prototype parts for product developers.

Looking for a full stack developer with a bit more of a front-end/UX focus.
Our stack is React, Django, sklearn, and a very interesting solution for
analyzing 3D part geometry. Ideal candidate is looking to grow with the
company into a leadership position.

careers@paperlessparts.com

------
reza_n
Varnish Software | Software Engineer | NYC, London

Varnish Software is the company behind Varnish Cache, a widely recognized open
source HTTP proxy that significantly enhances web performance and enables
digital content delivery. Varnish Cache has experienced tremendous growth
since its inception and currently powers more than 2.8 million websites
globally.

Varnish Software works with top global enterprises helping them use Varnish
Cache to increase web performance and to build private CDNs, consumer CDNs,
and advanced edge platforms. Over 100 top global brands and enterprises trust
Varnish Software in helping them meet their application performance and
content delivery needs. Varnish Software maintains its own proprietary branch
of Varnish Cache and a line of Varnish based products and solutions.

At Varnish Software, we take pride in our software and products and we value
innovation. We strive to hire team members who share these values. We offer an
open, honest, and international culture in a laid back and stimulating work
environment. You will be working with some of the most brightest and talented
people in the industry. We offer competitive salaries, full benefits, generous
vacation time, and much more.

We are currently looking for a Software Engineer to join our teams in New York
City and London.

Job description:

* Create, develop and maintain Varnish products and solutions

* Provide technical guidance and industry best practices to customers

* Interact with prospects during the sales process

* Hacking on various projects (side projects encouraged)

* International travel for customer meetings, conferences, and office workshops

Desired skills and experience:

* Experience with Varnish Cache and VCL

* Experience with C, scripting languages, Linux programming

* Good understanding of TCP and HTTP protocols and troubleshooting tools

* Comfortable explaining technical solutions and details to a non-technical audience

* Public speaking or writing experience is a plus

To apply, please send your resume or questions to jobs@varnish-software.com

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend Engineering, Backend Engineering, Business Operations,
Business Development | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (10 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared, and
Connected. Smartcar is building a REST API platform to solve the "connected"
part of it.

This week, we announced our availability on Hyundai vehicles at the LA Auto
Show: [https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-developer-platform-now-
av...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-developer-platform-now-available-on-
hyundai-vehicles-fdc899c16a3b) and announced our integration with BMW earlier
this summer: [https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-
pl...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-platform-in-
germany-d631d821536a/)

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...).

\+ Fullstack/Backend Software engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our
backend stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

\+ Business Development with 2+ years of experience selling in the Automotive
industry.

\+ Business Operations to manage delivery and process of new projects.

\+ Operations Manager to handle scaling office logistics in a growing
workplace.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity. Read more about the positions and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar).

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

~~~
nagarjun
Remote ok? I've worked on Ember and Node for the last 3 years or so.

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 80% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've
just started expanding internationally as well in the Netherlands, UK, and
Germany. Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital, Greylock
Partners, Google Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have raised over
$210M in venture capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript/ReactJS (Web).

Our office is in San Francisco (mid-Market) close to Civic Center BART. If
you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 200
people total, with ~70 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

------
Rachel_Miller
CloseGap | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-Stack Lead Developer | Inters okay |
Full-time and part-time

CloseGap is an app that allows anyone to purchase specific items (i.e.
clothes, school supplies, sports equipment, art supplies, hygiene products)
for, and establish relationships with, disadvantaged students. Join CloseGap
as the Dir. of Tech and continue developing app from current iteration
(private beta). We have happy users and we're growing! You must be a civic-
minded, technical ninja, excited to work at the intersection of technology and
social impact. You are a boss at Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, and
PostgreSQL. In the past, you’ve worked on a prototype, MVP or beta, have
spoken to customers and have integrated their feedback into product
development. You are familiar with lean/agile development methodologies.
You're a good human and want to use your technology powers for good =)
CloseGap is a tax-exempt 501(c)(3) nonprofit. There's no ownership in
nonprofits so full disclosure, equity isn't available. With that being said,
CloseGap is epic so if you're cool with not having a physical stake, this is
still an idea and organization that can be grown in a huge way. Calling this
position Dir. of Tech for now, however, if it goes well, this will become the
CTO/Cofounder role!

If this sounds interesting, please email your resume to rachel@closegap.org.
Thanks! closegap.org

------
jdorfman
Sticker Mule | Senior Software Engineer (C++) | Remote | Full-time

What you'll do 1\. Build, test, install and maintain software to automate our
manufacturing processes. 2\. Continually seek ways to optimize those
processes. 3\. Write clean, performant code in accordance with our team’s code
style guidelines. 4\. Work to improve and maintain the code health of all our
software. 5\. Collaborate with other developers, team leads, and stakeholders
to ensure that we’re always building the optimal solution. 6\. Participate in
peer code reviews. 7\. Share expertise with other members of the team, mentor
junior developers. 8\. Spend some time on-site at our factory to learn about
software requirements and maintain existing software.

Requirements 1\. This position requires regular visits to our manufacturing
facilities in upstate NY. 2\. Applicants will be sent a Hackerrank test within
1-2 business days of applying.

Apply
[https://www.stickermule.com/career/df523075-edca-4b4c-9d6c-9...](https://www.stickermule.com/career/df523075-edca-4b4c-9d6c-984502a600cc)

Links \- [https://www.stickermule.com/blog/characteristics-we-look-
for...](https://www.stickermule.com/blog/characteristics-we-look-for-in-team-
members) \-
[https://www.stickermule.com/careers](https://www.stickermule.com/careers)

------
belstone
Belstone | Software Engineer | Full Time | Onsite in NYC preferred, but US-
based remote candidates will be considered |
[https://www.belstone.com](https://www.belstone.com)

Belstone is a technology-led merchant bank that is reimagining how growth
capital is delivered to the private companies fueling the economy, creating
new jobs, and advancing innovation. Our team is comprised of veterans from the
top global private equity and investment banking firms and advanced
technologists with backgrounds in machine learning and artificial
intelligence. We're building web-scale data pipelines (based on a proprietary
stream processing engine built in Python) and frontend tools that provide our
in-house advisory team and our partners with superpowers - unique, real-time
insights into opportunities and areas to focus their attention.

We are currently seeking software engineers to design and implement new Python
modules for extracting and interpreting data, solving complex technical
challenges with natural language processing and applied machine learning. 2+
years of experience in Python and large-scale data problems is strongly
preferred.

If this opportunity sounds interesting to you, please submit your resume,
cover letter, and GitHub profile link (or other applicable portfolio material)
to careers@belstone.com, mentioning HN in the subject line. We look forward to
hearing from you!

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
jmpm168
Digitas | Blockchain startup | Hong Kong | Full time | REMOTE

We are a blockchain start-up based in Hong Kong. Our business consists of
cryptocurrency mining, Initial Coin Offering (ICO) services and blockchain
technology consultancy. Among our products, we are developing a cryptowallet
app for mobile devices and we have plans to build a cryptocurrency exchange in
2018. Our goal is to become a legitimate, regulated, go-to global blockchain
service provider. Our core values are based on high professional standards,
where the ability to work effectively and independently is a must-have.

We are looking for filling several vacancies for the following roles in the
next few weeks:

Lead Smart Contract Developer
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133063378/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133063378/))

Senior Full-Stack Developer (Blockchain)
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133065230/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133065230/))

System Engineer / DevOps / Sysadmin (Blockchain)
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/483940632/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/483940632/))

Work onsite is preferred but not a must, relocation package is offered. Please
send CV and short cover letter to jobs@digitas.co

------
Fenster
Action Network | Full Stack Developer, Front-End Developer | San Francisco,
Madison, Boston | Full Time | Onsite

We love sports and ship products that we personally use every day. We've
recently combined the leading web products for sports betting data
(SportsInsight) and daily fantasy research (FantasyLabs) with the number one
app for sports bettors (Sports Action) and hired ESPN's head of editorial to
run media. The sports betting and fantasy sports space is massive ($170bn in
the US), growing and completely underserved from a product and content
perspective, and we have the talent, domain expertise and passion to win the
space.

For Full Stacks: We are looking for engineers that love sports and are up for
the challenge of building and scaling real-time sports applications using many
different technologies (Node, Postgres, Redis, and more). We are a young
company so we hope you are excited by the prospect of getting your hands dirty
with all parts of the stack!

For FEs: We are looking for engineers that love sports and are up for the
challenge of building data heavy interactive UI's. We love using React.js and
all our web code is powered via Node.js.

FE's that have a focus on building accessible UIs and have experience building
keyboard navigable interfaces are preferable for the role.

Apply at [https://angel.co/action-network-1/jobs](https://angel.co/action-
network-1/jobs) or email jobs@actionnetwork.com

------
googletron
We are building a new operating system for the human body. The Gyroscope app
is currently featured in the Health & Fitness section of the app store and has
a few thousand paying members, with many gigs of new health data coming in
every day. We are working on using that data to help people live healthier
lives, lose weight and be more productive.

We are looking for senior backend engineer 5-7 years experience to help us
scale the system powering tons of users health data and gathering it all in
one place for analysis. We have been featured on the Apple and Google Play
Store and the best is yet to come!

Our current stack includes Postgresql, Cassandra, Golang, and Kafka
familiarity with these tools would be a huge plus and we would love to hear
from you.

We are a small (3 full time & some contractors) distributed team, currently in
SF, New York, and Canada. We are looking for motivated hard working team
members with a great sense of teamwork.

More about why we're hiring: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-
cash-anand-shar...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-cash-anand-
sharmas-gyroscope-is-building-the-backend-to-the-journey-of-you/)

As originally seen on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)

Contact: mahdi@gyrosco.pe

------
MeganEFurlano
Senior Data Scientist, AI and Machine Learning - Chubb |
[https://www2.chubb.com](https://www2.chubb.com) | Whitehouse Station, New
Jersey USA | Chubb is the world’s largest publicly traded property and
casualty insurer. With operations in 54 countries, Chubb provides commercial
and personal property and casualty insurance, personal accident and
supplemental health insurance, reinsurance and life insurance to a diverse
group of clients. Data is at the core of our business. The Data Scientist is a
technical job that requires extensive knowledge in the art and science of
deriving insights out of data.

The ideal candidate will help define and architect efforts to leverage
artificial intelligence (AI) and machine learning to improve P&C insurance
underwriting process. Contribute to projects from inception to execution
working closely with cross-functional teams from Business, IT, and Analytics.
This candidate will be instrumental in configuring the Azure platform to fit
the needs of the data scientist community within Chubb.

Learn more: megan.furlano@chubb.com Apply:
[https://acetalent.taleo.net/careersection/ace_external/jobde...](https://acetalent.taleo.net/careersection/ace_external/jobdetail.ftl?job=316759&lang=en&sns_id=mailto#.WiGmJqxHx0k.mailto)

------
dariaevdo
VoiceOps | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
INTERNS, VISA, Full-time |
[https://voiceops.com/careers.html](https://voiceops.com/careers.html)

VoiceOps is an analysis platform for enterprise voice. We plug into
conferencing and call recording solutions and parse out the skills that people
are using on the phone to make recommendations about how they can improve. We
provide the quickest and most reliable way to judge what content and sales
tactics drive the most successful results on the phone, without having to
listen to a single phone call. Using the call data companies already have, we
automatically identify winning behaviors and help spread those best practices
to the entire team. We’re working with some of the largest sales and support
teams in the US and have raised funding from Accel, Founders Fund, Lowercase,
YC, and others.

Our long term vision is to own the space of business conversations by
expanding into other verticals where conversations are part of the every day
workflow, such as fundraising, recruiting, political campaigning, healthcare,
banking, etc.

To apply choose a position on this list
[https://voiceops.com/careers.html](https://voiceops.com/careers.html) and
then submit your information via AngelList or directly to jobs@voiceops.com.

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE in U.S. OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 800+ employees (166 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Perl Software Engineer (Santa Monica or
Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica) \- Java Software
Engineer (Austin, Santa Monica) \- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \-
Database Architect (Santa Monica) \- Senior SRE (Big Data) (Santa Monica) \-
DevOps Engineer (Santa Monica) \- QA Automation Engineer (Santa Monica) \-
Senior IT Systems Administrator (Santa Monica)

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert!

I had a recruiter for ZipRecruiter contact me. He spent almost 45 minutes
selling the company and its values and then went on tell me how he was
different than your "typical recruiter", how he was concerned about the
"candidate experience" and after all it was his reputation.

Based on this recruiter's up-selling, I agreed to take their Hackerrank test,
which was a timed test with the usual cliche algorithm problems.

At any rate, I completed the test and then was completely "ghosted" by this
individual. I never heard a word back nothing. Even after sending a few follow
up emails. Unprofessional, disrespectful and hypocritical.

~~~
theglitchmob
I straight up refuse to take part in HackerRank interviews anymore and think
any self-respecting candidate for a given company should do the same. A
company using this as an interviewing method is a sign that their hiring
process is broken, and if they can't truly evaluate who they hire there's sure
to be any number of other red flags you'll find.

------
jsadow
Scoop | Backend, Mobile, DevOps, Eng Management | San Francisco, CA | Onsite.
Full-Time. $100-150+ Equity |
[https://www.takescoop.com/about](https://www.takescoop.com/about)

What do you get when you take dozens of Bay Area commuters, 3 cute office
dogs, and the massive problem of solo driving? You get Scoop — the company
that’s making it easy to carpool to work with your neighbors and co-workers.
Founded in 2015 and based in downtown SF, our team mixes technology and elbow
grease every day, with one statistic in our crosshairs: 80% of Americans drive
alone to work. A big problem? Sure — but we know we can crack it through our
mix of best-in-class engineering and product, great talent, partnerships, and
the Scoop Community that's exploding. Join the team, share the dream, and
impact the way thousands of folks get to work every day.

Read more about us here:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2017/11/08/with-36-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2017/11/08/with-36-million-
in-financing-scoop-wants-to-make-carpooling-mainstream/)

We're hiring engineers across the stack as we grow.

Learn more and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop)

------
kriskhaira
Touristly | Senior Backend Developer (Ruby) | Kuala Lumpur | REMOTE + ASYNC |
Full-time | [https://touristly.com](https://touristly.com)

We're a travel booking and planning platform for tours and activities in Asia
Pacific. We're partly backed by AirAsia and are legally established in
Malaysia where we also have a travel agency licence. We have 15-20 people in
our team, with 6 of us incl myself in the engineering team.

If you love code and have a sense of adventure, then this job is for you.

We work at a sustainable pace. Everyone is encouraged to work max 40
hours/week. We're remote-friendly and very async.

Your RESPONSIBILITIES will include building the product through iterative
development, collaborating with other engineers, shipping early and often,
improving our technology stack, planning upcoming features, smashing bugs and
writing tests.

You must have the following MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS—fluent in spoken and
written English, strong communication skills, strong professional experience
in Ruby on Rails, have launched a complex project in production and iterated
on it, familiarity with TDD, CI, CD and understand what DevOps is, experience
building and/or consuming APIs and familiarity with Agile development
principles.

For more details and to apply, go to
[https://careers.touristly.com](https://careers.touristly.com) or reach me
directly at kris.khaira@touristly.com.

------
egonschiele
Etsy | Senior Software Engineer | REMOTE anywhere in USA

[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/c13723d8-a107-481d-be4b-91f...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/c13723d8-a107-481d-be4b-91fe76eae3f9)

I'm the manager for this position, and I'm looking for a team lead who is
interested in improving Etsy for our international users.

Perks:

\- collaborative team

\- lots of growth potential

\- work/life balance

\- remote friendly (some remotes on the team, others in SF)!

Looking for:

\- 3+ years of web development experience

\- interest in a leadership position

\- comfortable with wearing many hats

Apply at the link or email adit@etsy.com.

------
pldpld
Ona | New York, Washington DC, Nairobi | Multiple Positions | ONSITE | Full-
time | [https://ona.io/](https://ona.io/)

We build data management platforms and tablet health applications used
globally to improve child and maternal health, governance, agriculture, access
to infrastructure, and government accountability. E.g. our software routed
patients during the Ebola crisis in West Africa, counted votes during a Libyan
election, is surveying national infrastructure in post-earthquake Nepal, and
is scheduling vaccines in Bangladesh, Indonesia, Keny, Pakistan, Zambia, and
soon expanding to more countries per our collaboration with the WHO.

The stack you'll work with depends on the project, active stacks include:
Clojure/Script + Om, Django + PostGIS, Tomcat + CouchDB, React, and a Data
engineering stack with NiFi + HDFS + Kafka + Druid + Superset, details here,
[https://blog.ona.io/general/2017/08/30/streaming-ona-data-
wi...](https://blog.ona.io/general/2017/08/30/streaming-ona-data-with-nifi-
kafka-druid-and-superset.html)

In a technical interview we'll ask systems architecture questions, then we'll
write and extend code together, then we'll describe our culture and see if it
would be a good fit. We're currently hiring interaction designers and senior
engineers, [https://ona.io/jobs.html](https://ona.io/jobs.html), jobs@ona.io

------
tnitsche
Experteer | Onsite, Remote | Munich, Germany | Sen Rails Dev

Our service aims to enable senior executives to find and explore career
opportunities that match their goals.

We are currently looking for a _Senior Rails Developer_ with the potential to
be a lead engineer, an tech evangelist or even a team lead. Our tech stack
consists of PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Apache Kafka, Elasticsearch and for sure
Ruby on Rails (from the early beginning on started with 0.14 in 2005). You
should be a passionate Rubyist that also have some in knowledge in Javascript
and DevOps. Interest in technologies like conversational interfaces and
machine learning is definitely a plus.

As we are a small engineering team (>25) we need hands-on mentality. Your
input matters! Together with our product managers and the UX guys you ship new
features regularly.

What you can expect: a highly talented, dynamic, and multinational team. A
fun, yet ambitious environment with flat hierarchies. The chance to create
your footprint and grow, both professionally and personally. Freedom for
personal development. An attractive workplace in the heart of Munich (yeah, we
also have the "Oktoberfest" and a fixed reservation in on of the big tents).

[https://www.experteer.com/about/careers/Ruby_Developer_Tech_...](https://www.experteer.com/about/careers/Ruby_Developer_Tech_en)

~~~
nileshtrivedi
What's the salary range?

------
agaripian
Adobe (Behance) | Full-stack Web Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.adobe.com/](https://www.adobe.com/)
[https://www.behance.net](https://www.behance.net) Behance is a technology
team in Adobe that leverages the latest technologies to create revolutionary
products that empower creative professionals. We are looking for a talented
Full Stack Software Engineer to join our team and make an impact to our web
applications. You will be working working in a highly collaborative
environment, where you will work with product and design teams to build
innovative features, launch new products and maintain existing code. The
perfect candidate will have a keen eye for details and high standards for code
quality and efficiency.

Requirements \- PHP and MySQL \- PHP Frameworks \- Javascript, CSS, HTML \-
Javascript Frameworks ex. Vue, Angular, React, Ember \- Object-oriented
programming \- Linux system fundamentals, networking and file systems \-
Git/Github or other version control systems

Please apply here: [https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienc...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienced/job/New-York/Full-Stack-Software-Engineer_56936)

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry. We value delivering a great customer
experience, awesome culture, clean/maintainable code, automated testing and
code reviews. We expect responsility, ownership and high standards.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/sre-site-
reliability-...](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/sre-site-reliability-
engineer)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/senior-ruby-on-
rails-...](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/senior-ruby-on-rails-
engineer)

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, React, MySQL, Postgres, NGINX, Redis,
Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Chef. You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)
Send me (CTO) a short intro about yourself: ralph@simplepractice.com (Please
no recruiters or dev shops)

------
jrhodes
Metricstory | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://www.metricstory.com](https://www.metricstory.com)

Stack: Go, Python, React, Proto3/gRPC, Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres, and more
to come!

About us: Metricstory is a seed-stage startup helping companies with high-
value web traffic quickly find problems and opportunities in their customer
channels. We apply statistical analysis and ML techniques over web analytics
data to augment human intelligence and business processes and build deeper
organizational awareness.

Team: We are a veteran team with experience designing, developing and
deploying products that process PBs of data for tens of thousands of B2B
enterprise customers on Google Cloud and Tableau Online. We are looking for
senior SWEs to join us in building a fast-paced, passionate organization and
deeply practical, transformative products.

Essentials: Ability to learn quickly, work in multiple areas of the stack, and
write a lot of high quality code (of course!); experience bringing software
from requirements to design to production; understanding of
design/coding/testing/documentation/release/devops best practices; skill at
balancing future requirements and immediate needs.

Want to learn more? Feel free to contact me at jonathan@metricstory.com or on
LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanmrhodes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanmrhodes)).

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles | Fulltime

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modifications to applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into applications
that perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability classes such as
many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

\- Language Integration Engineer (Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, or Go w/ C,
C++, or Rust)

Do you enjoy digging under the covers of languages and and their
implementations? This role specifically is to work on integration of the
sections of our engine written in C, C++, and Rust into the host languages
(Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, Go, Java, .net). You will utilize their
respective FFI support/extension APIs to hack on their runtimes and build
instrumentation and the supporting functionality.

\- Parser Engineer (C++, ANTLR)

Love parsers and semantic analysis? This role is to work on SQL parser, tree
construction, and execution runtimes. You will work with large ANTLR grammars
and their C++ backends to build trees for export to other programming
languages where semantic analyses of SQL queries are performed.

[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

------
pmanfrini
Being part of the Big Four, EY – like other corporations – is on the verge of
becoming a more innovative and even more entrepreneurial company. This is
essential in order to develop new business models, based on technology, and to
stay ahead of potential competition and startups. The Corporate Innovation
team advocates to a culture where entrepreneurship is stimulated and is
pushing for more bottom-up innovation with a dedicated program. As a member of
the innovation team, you will get the chance to take part in the complete
innovation cycle (from idea, to concept, to MVP, to finished product or
service). You will work in a startup-like environment, with short
communication lines and in a small team.

We're currently looking for developers! Take a look at
[https://thefactory.works/careers.html](https://thefactory.works/careers.html)
to know more about our open vacancies:

* Full-Stack developer – Brussels/Antwerp

* Frontend/Web developer - Brussels/Antwerp

* Web/Graphic designer - Brussels/Antwerp

We are looking for people who can challenge the technical standards of the
team. Constant feedback, discussions on architecture, programming style and
practices will be highly valued.

Access our website at [https://thefactory.works](https://thefactory.works) and
get familiarized with our concept and goals.

Drop us an email if you're interested: thefactory@be.ey.com!

------
rsp1984
_DotProduct_ (www.dotproduct3d.com) | Boston, MA & Wiesbaden, Germany | Full-
time | Onsite

DotProduct makes 3D Capture accessible and usable at scale to solve real-world
problems.

Our R&D team in Wiesbaden, Germany is looking for:

 _C++ Software Engineers_

You will work on APIs, SDKs, develop & test UI for tablets and desktops,
integrate various 3D sensors with our software, work on our core 3D capturing
technology and develop internal tools.

You'll need

    
    
      • a completed degree in CS or a related field,
      • at least 5 years of practical experience with C++
      • to be be a team-player, have an eye for detail and be able to pick up new technologies quickly.
    

Ideally you also have

    
    
      • Job experience as a SW Engineer
      • an interest in Front-End- and User-Interface-development,
      • an interest in 3D Computer Vision / Computer Graphics, GPUs, mobile devices,
      • experience with cross-platform development
      • experience with development for mobile devices
      • experience with Computer Graphics / OpenGL,
      • experience with Linux, Unix, Shell-Scripting
    

Apart from the opportunity to work on cutting-edge 3D technology in an
international high- class team we also offer great compensation, a nice work
place in the city of Wiesbaden, latest developer hardware / workstations,
flexible work hours and the opportunity to co-create our still young company.

Contact: jobs@dotproduct3d.com

------
joedferreira
BlueprintNYC.com | Senior Backend Developer | Full Time | New York City |
Onsite

The Senior Backend Developer’s primary responsibilities are to code robust
solutions and assist in managing a flexible pool of vendor and freelance
developer talent to expand BlueprintNYC’s core products.

He or she will uphold the technical vision for the company and act as a
primary technical voice for our team. We expect the Senior Developer to
maintain up-to-date knowledge of technology standards, industry trends,
emerging technologies, and software development best practices.

Candidates should have experience building backends for web and mobile
applications, either on PHP, Python, Ruby (RoR), or Javascript (Node.js). The
right candidate also has experience in SQL or PostgreSQL, and both CSS and
HTML.

This position will play a crucial role creating new digital products for our
portfolio. We employ a variety of applications to support our communications
campaigns, live events, and training experiences. Growing and maintaining our
digital capabilities is a core part of our business strategy.

This is a role with a large opportunity for growth. Looking to the future, the
Senior Backend Developer will work with key stakeholders to devise product
roadmaps, new offerings, and grow an in-house resource team.

[http://www.blueprintnyc.com/jobs](http://www.blueprintnyc.com/jobs)

------
jobs-at-OEM
Open Energy Market | UI/UX Front-end Developer | REMOTE OK (Commutable to
Surrey UK) | to £60k | Permanent

Open Energy Market is on a mission to change the energy and buying market.

We have an inspired and dedicated team across multiple departments, all
working to move the energy industry to a transparent and innovative tomorrow.

To reach our target as a leader in our field, we are dedicated to investing in
the growth of an outstanding team. Individuals who embrace the ambition of
Open Energy Market; who are experts in their field and are ambitious in their
careers.

We are looking for a creative thinker who's seeking a role that combines
design and front-end development.

With significant previous experience in user experience definition and user
interface design, you will be able to take a concept from idea to
implementation. This role has been created to champion the user’s journey
through our software and to foster a user-centric mindset within the company,
a central part of what Open Energy Market's all about.

You will obsess over every detail. Your experience will provide you with a
depth of knowledge in various interaction paradigms, along with thoughts on
how to improve them. Your designs should adhere to the latest drafts of web
standards and experience of designing accessible UI’s is highly beneficial.

To find out more and arrange a chat please head over to
[http://info.openener.gy/work-with-oem](http://info.openener.gy/work-with-oem)

------
jmo4
Earnest
([https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview](https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview))
is hiring multiple Sr. Software Engineers (apply:
[http://bit.ly/SrSWE636](http://bit.ly/SrSWE636)).

Locations: San Francisco, CA or Salt Lake City, UT.

Earnest's Loan Servicing team is responsible for building software the moves
hundreds of millions of dollars. In addition to the nearly $2 billion in loans
actively serviced, we build tools to maximize Earnest's growth while providing
the best possible client experience. Our focus is on building a stable
platform that allows us to move faster over time; this means an eye for
detail, a willingness to rethink domains from first principles, and an ability
to collaborate well across technical and non-technical teams.

We are a small dedicated team so come join us and help impact our community in
a positive way!

Ideal background and expertise: * 5+ years of professional development
experience * Experience with server-side concepts, e.g. microservices,
database, caching, performance, monitoring, and scalability * Extensive
experience with one or more of the following languages: Java, Node.js *
Working experience with databases such as PostgresSQL * Knowledge of
Continuous Integration/Continuous Delivery frameworks * Understanding of
Agile/Lean/Kanban practices * Relevant domain experience developing software
for Fintech, Banking, or related Consumer Financial Services companies

------
amund
Zedge | Data Scientist and Android SWE positions | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | EU/EEC work permit/visa required | [https://corp.zedge.net/join-
our-playground](https://corp.zedge.net/join-our-playground)

Zedge (NYSE MKT: ZDGE) provides personalization apps/services (primarily on
Android and iOS) for ~30 million monthly active users.

On the data science side we use Hadoop and (increasingly) Clickhouse for
analytics in combination with both using and developing Deep Learning
(Keras/Tensorflow) for content analysis (e.g. audio and images) and content
discovery (e.g. recommender systems and search). We are looking for data
scientist candidates that also have solid software engineering skills, a doer
mindset and an aptitude to learn.

Blog posts related to some of the things we've been looking into related to
Deep Learning:

\- [https://corp.zedge.net/developers-blog/creative-ai-on-the-
ip...](https://corp.zedge.net/developers-blog/creative-ai-on-the-iphone-with-
generative-adverarial-networks-gan-and-apples-coreml-tools)

\- [https://corp.zedge.net/developers-blog/deep-learning-at-
zedg...](https://corp.zedge.net/developers-blog/deep-learning-at-zedge)

(I am leading the data science team)

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * Flow
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/skw4ax1](http://grnh.se/skw4ax1)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Cofounder / React Native / Django | Dallas, TX | Remote

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy. It can
connect to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway, Kroger etc. and
automatically download every purchase a user makes into the app. It uses NLP
to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients. Over 1,000,000 products
are matched to 1,400,000 recipes. I’ve built Cooklist over the last 9 months
and it’s now live in private beta. Hundreds of users are participating in the
development process. 10,000+ purchases have been downloaded in the last week.
You can see a demo video at [https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co)

We are looking to bring on someone to lead the development of the mobile apps.
If you’re interested in working on this idea email me at daniel@cooklist.co
and if you’d like to beta test sign up at
[https://cooklist.com/team](https://cooklist.com/team)

The last project I created was the Handground coffee grinder (raised 300k on
Kickstarter): [https://handground.com](https://handground.com) You can also
find me on Github: [https://github.com/Vitiell0](https://github.com/Vitiell0)

------
AMDGfxManager
AMD (Advanced Micro Devices) | Software Dev Engineer OpenGL | Santa Clara, CA
& Orlando, FL | ONSITE

I am the AMD graphics software manager for the Radeon Pro line of graphics
cards. We are looking for graphics driver engineers to join my team either in
CA or FL. You should have a graphics background and have strong C++
programming skills. Since driver development work is a specialized area we do
not expect you to have previous experience but we'll help you get up to speed
quickly.

The work involves performance tuning of the OpenGL driver, new graphics
hardware bring up and debugging of graphics applications running on our
driver.

Our team comes from a diverse background: new college grads, game industry
refugees, open-source developers and research scientists. We get a ton of work
done with small teams and have products that compete with industry giants
several times our size. AMD is consistently voted by employees as a great
place for work/life balance.

Apply at

[https://jobs.amd.com/job/Orlando-Sr_-Software-Dvpmt-
Engineer...](https://jobs.amd.com/job/Orlando-Sr_-Software-Dvpmt-Engineer-
OpenGL-FL-32801/442973700/)

[https://jobs.amd.com/job/Santa-Clara-Sr_-Software-Dvpmt-
Engi...](https://jobs.amd.com/job/Santa-Clara-Sr_-Software-Dvpmt-Engineer-
OpenGL-%286%29-CA-95050/442973800/)

Will also consider applicants in Markham/Toronto, Canada

------
th0br0
IOTA Stiftung | Remote, Berlin, Tel Aviv | Full Time |
[https://blog.iota.org](https://blog.iota.org) and
[https://iota.org](https://iota.org)

The IOTA Foundation is a registered non-profit organisation based out of
Berlin, Germany with the goal of promoting Distributed Ledger Technology (DLT)
research and development - the current focus being the IOTA token and
ecosystem.

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      Ecosystem Software Engineer (f/m)
    

You'll be involved in the development of PoCs with various industry partners.
Most of our PoCs are currently done using React including the occasional
server side component and you'll be able to make a serious impact on enabling
widespread adoption of IOTA. Embedded experience is a plus.

    
    
      Systems Engineer (f/m)
    

You'll be involved in the development of our current node software and further
iterations on top of that. For a rough outline of these see [1]. The current
node implementation is written in Java, but we're writing the next iteration
in C11/C++14. Embedded experience is a plus.

Email: contact@iota.org

[1] [https://blog.iota.org/iota-development-
roadmap-74741f37ed01](https://blog.iota.org/iota-development-
roadmap-74741f37ed01)

~~~
Majora320
I might have stuck around to view your site, if it wasn't incredibly slow.
This isn't an old laptop, either; I have a desktop with a recent, fast CPU and
GPU, which should be _way_ more than enough to run _any_ modern website.

(Latest Firefox on Arch Linux)

~~~
th0br0
The website is indeed a slow-moving behemoth. We're in the process of
revamping it but focused our efforts elsewhere over the past couple months.

------
stevepike
SevenFifty Technologies | Full-stack Developer (Rails), Customer Integration
Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. Over 40,000 restaurants, bars, hotels,
and retail stores across the country connect with their sales reps and
wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo going back to
Prohibition. We work with everyone from the largest importers to mom and pop
winemakers to build bespoke tools for communication and content distribution
and provide transparency across all tiers.

You'll be joining a 5-person engineering team tackling a wide array of
challenges - from complex data processing to modern, interactive web
frontends; from liberating data from decades old mainframes, to consuming and
writing APIs used by everyone from small retail shops to large conglomerates.
We want people who are excited about learning new technologies and passionate
about transforming a broken industry. We're also in a sweet spot for ambitious
and talented engineers; we have a lot of traction and are well-financed, but
still have a very small team responsible for a wide range of work enabling you
to take ownership of large slices of our technology stack.

Technologies: Ruby, Clojure, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React

Contact steve (at) sevenfifty.com

------
Jason_Status_IM
Status | Multiple Positions - Clojure and Go Software Engineers | REMOTE,
Full-time

Status ([https://status.im](https://status.im))

Status is building powerful decentralized apps on Ethereum that change the way
we do things on the web. As a product, Status is an open source discovery tool
for the Ethereum blockchain that makes it easy for anyone to access apps and
services built on the decentralized web. Status also allows users to browse,
chat, make payments and more.

Roles:

\- We are looking for a Go Developer, preferably with experience in cross-
compilation (XGO) and GoMobile and a Clojure (Script) Developer, preferably
with experience in React Native and re-frame.

Working at Status:

\- Status is a decentralized organization. You will not have a boss, a work
schedule, or vacation limits. What you will have is responsibility to your
collaborators to do your best, keep up with your responsibilities, and support
your team's priorities. At Status we are all working toward the goal of
expanding and supporting the Ethereum space.

For full job descriptions, requirements and instructions to apply please visit
the following links -

\- Clojure Engineer: [http://grnh.se/mpj1tl1](http://grnh.se/mpj1tl1) \- Go
Engineer: [http://grnh.se/lhaf6g1](http://grnh.se/lhaf6g1)

For any questions please contact me at - jason.foote@status.im

------
haeric
Matterport | Senior Backend Engineer | Sunnyvale / San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | REMOTE VISA

Matterport makes a 3D camera and web platform that allows users to easily
capture and display 3D models of physical spaces. Check out some example
spaces in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery) The Backend
Engineering Team works on our Platform and APIs. The stack is
Django/Python/Postgres on AWS, and Fastly as a CDN. We're a small team right
now, at 4 engineers who mostly do Django and 3 who mostly do infrastructure
and developer tools.

We're hiring more in this area because we're starting to get some very
interesting scaling challenges:

* We host over 700,000 highly detailed 3D models of real places captured by our cameras, amounting to over 600TB of data.

* We serve over 20 million 3D views every month, which amounts to over 10 billion requests and 400TB of data.

Our APIs are used by all parts of the company: 3D data gets uploaded from our
cameras, processed by our vision pipeline in C++, Python, and TensorFlow, and
consumed by our Javascript/WebGL and VR applications. The Backend team makes
new additions to the API constantly, and works to ensure the APIs are secure,
scale well, and are well tested.

More details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/5aeef2b8-c9da-4959-bfd7-66d...](https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/5aeef2b8-c9da-4959-bfd7-66d3594a6476)

------
brendon_okc
OkCupid | Engineering Manager, Software Engineer, Data Engineer | New York
City | ONSITE | [https://www.okcupid.com/about](https://www.okcupid.com/about)
OkCupid is an online dating site helping people make millions of connections
every week and we're hiring across multiple engineering teams! Our engineering
teams are very small, which means that each engineer has the opportunity to
own major components of our tech stack and have real input and influence on
product design. We're hiring for the following engineering positions:

    
    
        * Engineering Manager - Android         https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/744848
        * Software Engineer II - Android        https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/883784
        * Senior Software Engineer - Backend    https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/744850
        * iOS Developer                         https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/940971
        * Data Engineer                         https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/826459
    

Feel free to email me at brendon+hn [at] okcupid [dot] com with any questions,
or apply via the links above!

------
jwoah12
BAMTECH Media | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

BAMTECH Media is the technology and digital media company spun out of Major
League Baseball, providing end-to-end video streaming solutions over web,
mobile, and connected devices. Our platform powers video and content for
partners including MLB, HBO, NHL, Eurosport, WWE and more (soon to be ESPN and
Disney). We operate at the cutting edge of digital media at a time when more
people than ever are choosing to consume their media over the internet.

The Content Engineering (CE) org builds the systems at BAMTECH that interface
with content providers and enable internal and external consumers for all of
our partners to access media content and metadata. From live and VOD media on
HBO Now to team lineups and editorial articles on MLB.com to live and replay
games on NHL.tv, CE’s services and applications enable us to make content
available to anyone that needs it.

As a Software Engineer on CE, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project. We welcome candidates of all backgrounds and are
actively working to foster a diverse team and organization. The interview
process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed by a 4-hour
onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team members. If
interested, please reach out to me directly (details in profile). Only
candidates themselves, please.

------
bellwether
CareerBliss ([https://www.careerbliss.com](https://www.careerbliss.com)) |
Irvine, CA | Full-time, REMOTE

CareerBliss is a resource and community for job seekers. We provide users with
career research, company reviews, job postings and email alerts.

We're looking for a Software Engineer to join our engineering team. We have a
fun and fast-paced environment that focuses on rapid innovation. Our project
infrastructure includes a C# MVC website, SQL Server 2008 R2 database, Solr
and MongoDB search and analytics, and Golang based email engines.

If you have a passion for development, want to work with variety of
technologies and grow in your career, this is the position for you.

The ideal candidate for this position will have the following required skills:

    
    
      * 2-3 years of experience with C# ASP.NET MVC
    
      * 2-3 years of experience with SQL Server 2008 or newer
    
      * 2 years of experience with Bootstrap and JavaScript
    

If you have any of the following preferred skills, please also apply:

    
    
      * Any experience with AngularJS or ReactJS
    
      * Any experience with Solr or Elasticsearch
    

Come join a growing company with a great corporate culture and a passion for
innovation. We are looking for someone who enjoys the startup atmosphere and
is willing to rise to the occasion on new challenges.

This is a remote position. If you'd like to apply, please send your resume and
a note about what makes you interested to nadeem.chaudhry {at} careerbliss.com

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [https://www.aurorasolar.com/](https://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE | Full Time & INTERNS | VISA | Frontend, Backend
Engineer We are building the software platform that powers the the solar
industry. Our clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to
a future of sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar
installations. Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more
efficiently. Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar
installers to build 3D models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of
shading on a homeowner's roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the
financial return of a solar system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By
enabling solar installers to do all of this in a short time and without having
to leave their office, Aurora helps to reduce the cost of solar installations
and make solar energy more widely available. Frontend Techstack: Ember,
Coffee/Javascript Backend Techstack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres If you're
interested in working with us, email me at mklocker@aurorasolar.com. Mention
you're from HN and let me know what you've been working on lately.

------
jmo4
Earnest in San Francisco
([https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview](https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview))
is looking for a Systems Engineer to join their team (apply:
[http://bit.ly/SystemsEngineer659](http://bit.ly/SystemsEngineer659)).

Want to revolutionize finance? Earnest is looking for an experienced Systems
Engineer to collaboratively build upon our cutting-edge infrastructure
platform. You will have direct input into how we scale, secure, and monitor
our systems and services throughout the entire organization. You will work on
our Infrastructure team made up of experienced Systems Engineers with a
diverse background. Earnest Engineering strongly believes in allowing team
members to take ownership of what they do, and our approach to problem-solving
relies heavily upon creativity, communication, and collaboration.

We strive toward Infrastructure as Code - you'll be automating and
streamlining All The Things. High availability of production systems and a
highly visible and measurable environment are chief among our priorities. We
believe that a healthy and cooperative team dynamic gives us the ability to
get stuff done better, so you'll be pair-programming, participating in
architecture designs, reviewing code, etc. We're all about supporting each
other and improving, so you'll also be participating in Blameless Post-Mortems
to help get to the heart of issues and prevent future repetition. And because
we are a team, you'll be participating in our on-call rotation. ;)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Full Stack Principal/Lead Software Engineer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE full-time
[https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen | UI/UX Focused Full Stack Software Engineer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE full-time
[https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. We own the company --
ain’t got no stinkin’ investors to drive us crazy.

Stack = (Angular, CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, docker, mesos, mongodb)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we almost all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool
office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
brookstevens
Toast | Full time onsite | Boston, MA and Dublin, Ireland

Open roles: Sr. Full Stack Engineers, Sr. Front End Engineer, Team Lead,
Engineering Manager, Sr. DevOps Engineer

Toast’s all in one restaurant management platform helps cafes, bars, food
trucks and restaurants operate more efficiently, and connect with their
customer base effectively. Toast uses cloud back-end services to support a
powerful and easy to use Android-based Point of Sale application. Toasters are
passionate about how to help our customers grow their businesses, and how to
provide a best in class product experience.

We’re growing fast and are adding engineers to our team who will: — Ship code
every day in our microservices to constantly improve the product for our
customer base. — Deal with issues of: data synchronization online and offline
across multiple independent backends; multiple, differing hardware
implementations; and complex concurrency and memory management. Apply:
[https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/#openings](https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/#openings)
Contact us for more info: amimms@toasttab.com More info:
[https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/](https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/)

------
ntietz
Remesh | Software Engineer (full stack) | ONSITE usually | Full-time

We are a highly skilled team solving the fundamental problem of empowering a
group of people to speak as one - by harnessing their collective intelligence.
[https://remesh.ai/](https://remesh.ai/)

We're looking for passionate engineers who are interested in joining and
growing with a small but mighty team that solves complex problems for real
people.

Our stack consists of Elixir/Erlang and Phoenix, Python and Tensorflow,
JavaScript and AngularJS, and PostgreSQL, all running on Google Cloud
Platform. We're in the process of moving our frontend to React.

As an engineer at remesh, you'd join a small dev team you can help shape, and
you will be given freedom to make tech decisions that have major impacts on
our product every day. There's no micromanaging here, and we have a rapidly
developing product.

Note: the job is onsite usually, but we could be remote for the right
candidate. (I am remote, and an employee of Remesh.)

Feel free to reach out to hiring@remesh.ai, or ping me personally
(nicholas@remesh.ai).

More details of the job posting:
[https://angel.co/remesh/jobs/210464-software-engineer-
full-s...](https://angel.co/remesh/jobs/210464-software-engineer-full-stack-
nyc)

~~~
udfalkso
Where are you located?

------
tapanjk
RedMart | Tech Lead / Senior Software Engineer / Front End Developer / Senior
Android Developer | Full Time | Onsite | Bangalore / Singapore

RedMart [1] is a tech and logistics company that does grocery retail in
Singapore. We have software development teams in Singapore and Bangalore, and
we are hiring for a number of positions at both locations.

Our Tech Stack: Microservices implemented in Scala or Java using Play
Framework and Akka; AngularJS for web apps; MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Cassandra for
storage; AWS infrastructure, with HAProxy, Nginx, Redis; Chef deployments;
GitHub, Travis CI and JIRA for development tools; testing with JUnit,
ScalaTest, FrisbyJS, Calabash and Selenium; AWS Kinesis, Spark and AWS
Redshift for our data infrastructure.

We are looking for engineers with:

\- Perseverance. Building a great company that customers love is hard work.
Many challenges await and we are looking for team members we can count on when
things get tough.

\- Impact. We are results oriented. We value people who focus on the right
things and get them done.

\- Customer focus. Everything we do starts from our customers -- external and
internal.

\- Passion and aptitude for solving difficult problems with technology.

\- Excellent verbal and written communication skills.

Please send your resume to tapan.karecha [at] redmart.com

[1] [https://about.redmart.com/](https://about.redmart.com/)

------
mcafeeryan92
RaiseMe | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-to-fix-how-colleges-provide-financial-aid/)). We just closed
a Series A from top investors like Redpoint and First Round Capital, and are
growing our team rapidly. If you're an engineer looking to work with other
smart and passionate individuals on the mission of helping all high school
students achieve their college ambitions, get in touch! We offer a meaningful
equity stake along with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)
and here is a bit about life at RaiseMe: [https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-
raise-me-69d546d65c6b](https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-raise-me-69d546d65c6b)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

~~~
bkudria
RaiseMe is awesome. Here's a recent VICE Impact article about us:
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones)

------
HawkWilson
Social Nature | Vancouver, BC | FT On-site |
[https://www.socialnature.com](https://www.socialnature.com)

At Social Nature we are leveraging the power of consumer influence to inspire
people to #trynatural products. Leading natural brands tap into our community
of 200,000+ Everyday Influencers to reach their target market in an authentic
way, as people trust friends more than ads.

We're expanding our product team in order to support scaling our operations.
Come join a small but mighty tech group where you will have an oversized
impact on our growth, company culture and develpment process. This is a great
opportunity to flex your muscles and learn something new no matter your
experience level. We take part in devops, web programming, database
architecture, artificial intelligence, user interface design and much more
everyday. Help us get to 1M members!

Our Tech Stack: ASP.NET Core MVC, HTML5/CSS3, Postgres, AWS with a touch of
AngularJS

More than anything we want to talk to talented folks who love what they do,
have opinions and get excited about software.

In particular the positions we are looking to fill are:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Back-End/Full Stack Developer

* Front-End/Web Developer

* Interaction Designer

See our careers page
([https://www.socialnature.com/careers](https://www.socialnature.com/careers))
or drop me a line at mike@socialnature.com

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have openings for mid & senior/lead level positions. Please see our website
for what is probably the most detailed job description you have ever seen. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We have a no-drama office policy. We value and cultivate enjoyable working
relationships among team members.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You have the skills and experience (3-6 years) to be a mid-level or senior-
level (6-10 years) full-stack web application developer.

\- You like building full stack web applications with technologies like
Python, React, SQL, etc.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

\- You like working independently but can take direction from the team lead
and contribute to a team as needed

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

Remote candidates must still be in the US.

------
snewman
Scalyr | Frontend, Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE

I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite so far. We're building an amazing
team, users rave about our product, and things are taking off – we're closing
seven-figure contracts and revenue grew 5x last year. And we're doing it on a
sane, 40-hour, daily-team-hike, Fridays-at-home schedule. We're pre-series-A,
but in many ways playing like a series B company, so this is a chance to get
the best of both worlds -- early-stage equity and impact, with later-stage
compensation and stability; plus a very strong team for peering or mentorship.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
text at 750 GB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to
multiple TB/second?

Frontend Engineer: "The fastest blog in the world"
([https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-
world](https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-world)) loads in
under 100 ms. Help us push our data visualization tools toward that goal.

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
fronten...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-fronten..).

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid..).

~~~
0xb8000
Both links broken

~~~
snewman
Oops -- thanks for catching this copy/paste glitch. Here are corrected links:

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
fronten...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
frontend?gh_jid=743335)

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid=738483)

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Software Engineers (ML experience a plus) | Boston, MA | Full-Time
| ONSITE

ABOUT JELLYFISH Jellyfish is an small, early-stage venture-funded startup
creating a platform that will change the way software development happens.
We're looking for a full-stack engineer and a backend architect to join our
5-person founding team here in Boston, MA. At this time we aren't prepared to
offer H1B/Visa sponsorship or remote work.

JOB DESCRIPTION Currently, we are working closely with our customers to
rapidly prototype, build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a
Django stack (Python 3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with
these technologies is a plus. We are also seeking to augment the team with
someone with substantial experience with toolkits like scikit-learn.

ABOUT YOU Ideal candidates will have two or more years experience building
software and a bachelor's degree in a computer-science-adjacent field. We will
also consider equivalent experience in lieu of a degree. Familiarity with
building and bringing software to market is a huge plus. As we are an early-
stage startup there is the standard caveat: we're working quite hard to
quickly bring this to market, so there will be a non-zero amount of
unpredictability. The flip side of that is, of course, the opportunity to join
an early-stage startup working on an interesting idea.

TECH STACK Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx COMPENSATION
Competitive salary plus equity grant

Email resumes to jobs [at] jelly.ai or you can contact me directly asm [at]
jelly.ai with questions.

------
Kalepso
Kalepso| Senior Security Software Engineer | Montreal | ONSITE, VISA SPONSORED
| Salary+Equity/Stock Package |
[http://www.kalepso.com](http://www.kalepso.com)

Kalepso protects sensitive data on the cloud, via a quantum-proof data
gateway. We are commercializing the most advanced tech yet invented, with
security guarantees equal to the Holy Grail of Crypto: Fully Homomorphic
Encryption. Our proprietary technology is based on years of research at
Harvard.

We are looking for a Senior Security Software Engineer who shares our vision
of creating a world where all sensitive data remains as it should be- private.

Your Hero Powers: \- Track record of shipping Security products as a full
stack engineer. \- Experience with architecture, cloud, agile development, and
deployment. \- Strong technical programming background including C++ / Java.

Your Heroic Package: \- Becoming a core member of a startup that will shape
the world \- Stock/Equity rewarding you for your great work \- A steep
learning curve among data security/privacy experts, with strong growth
potential \- 2 weeks of working from a Greek island with paid accommodation

For more info and to apply, go to:
[http://www.kalepso.com/vacancies](http://www.kalepso.com/vacancies)

------
teichman
Lighthouse AI, Inc. | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE, VISA, FULLTIME | Relocation
available

Lighthouse exists to improve human life by endowing physical spaces with
useful and accessible intelligence. We’re starting with the home: tell it what
you care about, and it tells you when those things happen.

    
    
      "Let me know if the kids don't get home by 4pm."
      "Tell me if you see someone waving hello while I’m out."
      "Did you see anyone new over the weekend?"
    

It’s made possible by the combination of cutting edge computer vision, natural
language understanding, and 3D sensing like you’d find in an iPhone X or a
self-driving car. Check us out at our site [0] or in the news [1].

We're hiring across the board:

    
    
      Senior Software Product Manager
      Senior Web Developer
      Deep Learning Engineer
      Senior Deep Learning Engineer
      Supply Base Manager
      Distributed Vision Systems Engineer
      Software Engineer (C++)
      Manager Quality / SQE / Reliability Engineering
      Manufacturing Engineer
    

See our jobs page [2] or drop us a line at jobs@light.house

[0] [https://light.house](https://light.house)

[1] [https://qz.com/981081/the-smart-home-might-finally-get-
some-...](https://qz.com/981081/the-smart-home-might-finally-get-some-brains/)

[2] [https://jobs.lever.co/light.house](https://jobs.lever.co/light.house)

------
lukasm
RolePoint | Software Engineer | London | Full-Time |
[https://www.rolepoint.com/](https://www.rolepoint.com/)

At Rolepoint we help companies hire and retain talent with our SaaS product.
We're looking for experienced engineers that will work with mostly python
codebase within a distributed company. We use Elixir, Elm, Heroku, Google
Cloud and many other tools. We love open-source and care deeply about code
quality. A bonus having experience working with Applicant Tracking Systems ;)

We work on flexible hours, offer unlimited vacation days, go out for weekly
team activities and once a year bring the whole company together on an
international gathering to reconnect outside of our work. We attend
local/international conferences.

Apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADBA2-4AuQOH-?trackingTag=hackerNews)

Contact me directly: gordon@rolepoint.com

More info [https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-
engineering.html](https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-engineering.html)

API docs [https://rolepoint-connect.readme.io/v1/docs](https://rolepoint-
connect.readme.io/v1/docs)

[https://github.com/rolepoint](https://github.com/rolepoint)

------
rangleguy
Rangle.io | ONSITE | Toronto |
[https://Rangle.io/careers](https://Rangle.io/careers)

I posted this in last month's thread and received some responses - so I'm
doing so again! I've been working at Rangle for over a year and absolutely
love it. It's a rapidly growing company of 188 with a really clear focus;
working only in the front-end with JavaScript to build web/mobile apps for
clients. The office has about 180 staff based in downtown Toronto, some work
remotely.

The projects are varied and interesting - there's an extremely strong emphasis
on clean code, testable user stories, and helping clients build better
products.

A lot of our recent projects have been in React, but there still are a number
of Angular and Node projects as well. The staff here seem to actually care
about work-life balance here (unlike many of the companies I previously worked
for). Also, there are some absolutely brilliant engineers, salespeople,
designers, and more here - everyone is very warm and supportive.

Feel free to reach out if you want to chat, my email is
notworkingveryhard@gmail.com

Open positions:

    
    
      - JavaScript (or front-end) Developer
      - Business/Quality Analyst
      - Solutions Architect
      - Product Designer
      - Product Manager
      - Scrum Master
      - and more...

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Mobile Engineer | New York City, NY | Onsite | Full-Time

Braze is currently looking for a Senior Mobile Engineer to join us in helping
to build mobile SDKs for the world’s most popular apps! Braze is a NYC-based
startup specializing in smart marketing automation.

Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s, Citi,
Hearst, Microsoft, ABC News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia and many
others solve the hard problem of understanding and engaging users across
multiple devices in a way that is effective, personalized, and builds a long
term relationship

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

* Senior Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/26mdfy1](http://grnh.se/26mdfy1) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [http://grnh.se/y0ph3s1](http://grnh.se/y0ph3s1) * Senior Software Engineer, Platform: [http://grnh.se/0l5c141](http://grnh.se/0l5c141) * Software Engineer, Internal Tools: [http://grnh.se/y2njcv1](http://grnh.se/y2njcv1) * DevOps Engineer [http://grnh.se/v726qy1](http://grnh.se/v726qy1)

------
varunjuice
Moveworks | Platform Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://moveworks.workable.com/](https://moveworks.workable.com/)

MoveWorks.ai is an enterprise SaaS company based in Mountain View, CA founded
by entrepreneurs that have a proven track record of scale and exits. The
company is comprised of PhDs, engineers, and designers from Facebook, Google,
Tsinghua University, and Stanford University. The company is backed by
prominent investors, highly successful CIOs, and notable artificial
intelligence experts.

Must Haves \+ You have built high performance, fault tolerant, scalable
backend services in the past \+ You have familiarity with building and
integrating with API based platforms and have an understanding of REST and RPC
based systems \+ You have experience with SQL and noSQL databases (like
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Cassandra and HBase) \+ You feel at home developing on the
Linux platform with languages like Java/Scala, Python, or C++ \+ You have
hands-on experience with IaaS systems like AWS, GCE or Microsoft Azure.

Apply at
[https://moveworks.workable.com/j/46892E730E](https://moveworks.workable.com/j/46892E730E)
If you have questions, send a message to jobs [a t] moveworks.ai

------
b-h
Bayesian Health | ML, Backend, Integration, and Full Stack Software Engineers
| Baltimore, NYC (Onsite), US East Coast (Remote) | Full Time

Bayesian Health is a stealth mode startup building machine learning, and
artificial intelligence solutions for saving lives from preventable
complications. Bayesian Health is led by a founding team with a decade of
experience in designing novel machine learning technology for healthcare, and
experienced clinical and business advisors. Our first product tackles a $24B
market. We are already deployed within a top-tier academic medical center and
are building out our engineering team to scale and harden our real-time
decision-making platform.

We are developing a state-of-art data systems stack for operationalizing safe,
reliable ML. This builds on Kubernetes, Tensorflow, Spark, Kafka, Postgres,
Redshift, Python, on AWS. We're looking for the following positions, and offer
competitive compensation and benefits packages for our stage of growth:

\- ML Engineer

\- Backend Platform Engineer

\- Integration (Forward Deployed) Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

Your work will immediately impact patient lives in multiple active hospital
deployments. Applicants must be eligible to work in the US (at this time we
aren't prepared to offer H1B/Visa sponsorship). Feel free to reach out to me
(Co-founder/CTO) directly at yna@bayesianhealth.com

------
stacyatdomino
Domino Data Lab | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
www.dominodatalab.com

Domino has an ambitious vision for data science. Our platform helps data
science teams accelerate research, increase collaboration, and rapidly deploy
predictive models. Our customers are the most sophisticated analytical
organizations in the world, including Monsanto, Allstate, and Instacart.
Backed by Sequoia Capital, Zetta Venture Partners, Bloomberg Beta, and In-Q-
Tel, we are at the epicenter of the data science revolution, helping companies
build better cars, develop more effective medicine, or simply recommend the
best song to play next.

If you’re a full-lifecycle, full-stack software engineer with serious tech
chops, we have these exciting challenges for you to tackle: - Job distribution
- Cluster management and orchestration - Asynchronous web development -
Cybersecurity - Diverse deployments: cloud, bare-metal, and hybrid - Best-of-
breed data science tools and platforms Our stack is Scala/Java, Play, lots of
Docker, MongoDB, and React. Ideally, we’d like someone who’s comfortable with
these technologies, but we’re always excited to meet great engineers who can
quickly learn new technologies. If you are interested in learning more, check
out www.dominodatalab.com/careers.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time

Private Internet Access is a VPN service which brings security and privacy to
the average user that’s fast and simple to use.

We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant donors for
organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future, Creative
Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about the
companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-sponsor)

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world. You will work on both the VPN service as well as our
new product ventures as we continue to make amazing privacy products.

We offer: \- Competitive Salaries \- Flexible Vacation Time \- Experienced
Engineers

For US Employees we also offer: \- Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee
and Employee + Spouse - Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the positions, please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

------
tomatohs
San Francisco, CA

PubNub, Inc.

We're PubNub, the real-time engine in the cloud that developers use to build
massively scalable real-time apps.

We've got over 1,000 customers, and process billions of real-time messages
each month. We are looking for an exceptional developer to help lead our
"core" engine development and future technology strategy.

* Enhance our platform and prepare us for trillions of monthly transactions

* Design migration strategies that provide zero downtime for users

* Help build the architecture that meets the needs of our product roadmap beyond our core current feature set Explore various hardware & software strategies for milking the best performance out of various system configurations

* 5+ years of experience developing software on core technology frameworks in a high scale environment

* Expertise with C, Javascript, Python, Erlang, and other programming languages

* Real-time systems background, expertise with TCP/IP code stack and other kernel-level systems

* B.S or M.S. in Computer Science... or not... and just impress us by nailing our programming challenge; good programmers don't need college and smart devs figured this out early.

Please check out our website [http://www.pubnub.com/](http://www.pubnub.com/)
and apply here: [http://grnh.se/if35o81](http://grnh.se/if35o81)

------
leoedin
Automata Technologies | Central London, UK | Full time | Onsite

Automata is a London based technology company building portable, low cost and
easy to use industrial robots. Eva, Automata’s first product is a low­-cost,
plug & ­play, table-­top robotic arm enabling automation of menial tasks
currently done manually in manufacturing and other industries. We're venture
funded, moving towards manufacturing and looking to accelerate our software
development.

Most of our stack is developed in house - it goes all the way from our
brushless motor controllers to our web based front end, with some C++ and Go
in between.

We're looking for software developers of all types:

\- Bare metal firmware developers with experience in writing in real time C
for ARM microcontrollers

\- C++ and Go (our back end needs to coordinate robot commands, plan the robot
motion and interface with the world)

\- Front end Javascript and HTML (We have some interesting challenges that
come from controlling a real time system through a browser)

We're also hiring in other areas, so if you're interested in robotics and have
a technical background we'd love to hear from you.

Apply by emailing me:

lr@automata.tech or through AngelList

[https://angel.co/automata-technologies](https://angel.co/automata-
technologies)

[http://automata.tech](http://automata.tech)

------
mhuntley
Day Zero Diagnostics | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite

Day Zero Diagnostics is a machine learning and genomics start-up in Boston
founded by MIT and Harvard alumni. We are working to modernize how bacterial
infections are diagnosed - while current approaches take 2-5 days, we are
developing a technology that diagnoses infections in hours: we sequence the
genomes of the bacteria in a clinical infection and use machine learning
methods to predict the antibiotic resistance pattern.

We are seeking to hire a highly motivated software developer to join our small
but growing computational team - you will be the first non-founder
computational hire and play a large role in our technology development. You
will be implementing cloud-deployable machine learning methods, developing
infrastructure and compute pipelines for large genomic datasets, along with
executing a broad range of interdisciplinary tasks that come along with
working in a small startup. Our tech is in python and C, and we use a standard
set of bionformatics tools. Machine learning experience helpful.

Application and more info about DZD can be found here:
[https://www.dayzerodiagnostics.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.dayzerodiagnostics.com/careers/software-engineer)

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Web Developer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK | Senior Fullstack Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Contractor | Onsite/Remote

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior Web
Developer (fulltime) and Senior Fullstack Engineer (contractor) who can
develop and implement responsive/MVC web apps and websites with a high degree
of focus on the visual design and the overall UX. As a dev team, we work on
creative projects, utilize a wide variety of fullstack technologies (e.g.,
React, Marrionette, Node.js, Laravel), and empower our developers to create
innovative solutions and explore/learn emerging tech.

We are hiring for a full time role in our Cambridge, MA office, with
considerable work-at-home flexibility. For the contractor role, the ideal
candidate is in the Boston area, but remote candidates will also be
considered. For full details on fullstack position, check out
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/594381](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/594381).

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education? Currently
looking for:

\- CTO - Chief Technology Officer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=863521](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=863521))

\- Full Stack Web Developer, part time possible
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

------
aCameronhuff
Decentral | Full-time | ONSITE | Toronto, Canada | Market Salary |
[https://www.jaxx.io](https://www.jaxx.io) | Backend & Frontend

Our company makes a cryptocurrency wallet called Jaxx
([https://jaxx.io/](https://jaxx.io/)) that has many hundreds of thousands of
users around the world. The founder & CEO is Ethereum co-founder Anthony Di
Iorio.

We're looking for skilled developers who want to take our product to the next
level for version 2. You don't have to be knowledgeable about cryptocurrency
but you should be interested in building the decentralized future & eager to
learn.

Our team is about 25, with ~20 people in the Toronto headquarters. We'll soon
be moving to a new five floor office space and we have a number of projects
planned that need creative thinkers to build out.

Tech stack: -AWS -Node.js -MongoDB + MySQL -TypeScript -Git

Helpful: -Vue/Angular/React -AWS networking knowledge -Strong in source
control (Git) and other professional software developer tools -Able to apply
best practices for testing -Team-minded and open to learning -Able to act as
mentor to others -Understand how to create scalable systems

How to apply? careers@decentral.ca. Mention HN and you'll be fast-tracked.
We're just looking for Toronto people. If you're really excited to work with
us and think you're really exceptional but not in Toronto feel free to contact
us, but know that we're aiming to build out the Toronto local team right now.

------
epuidokas
Lose It! | Software Developer (iOS/Android/Web) | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, [http://loseit.com](http://loseit.com)

Our 24-person company has helped over 25 million users lose weight with our
iOS, Android and web apps. Combining calorie tracking with technology, we're
enabling people to change their lives for the better. We believe by helping
our users reverse obesity and diabetes, we'll continue to be successful as a
company. We've been profitable for a while and a top Health & Fitness app for
even longer.

Lose It!'s founders have taken one company public and sold others to
Macromedia and Microsoft. Our product-focused organization knows the
importance of a quality, well-designed user experiences- losing weight is
already hard enough. We're looking for more mobile & full-stack software
developers. If you enjoy picking up new technologies and languages quickly,
you'll learn a ton with us.

I run the development team at Lose It!. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions: eric@loseit-corp.com For more on the position, or to
apply, go here:
[http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/](http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/)

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the Church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software, along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online community that connects Christians
from all around the world), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool),
Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s
most advanced study Bible), and more.

Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are.

You will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership.

Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Check out all the developer positions we have open here, under Software
Development: [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
drodil
Elektrobit Automotive | Car and mobility developers | Oulu, Finland | Full-
time, onsite | [https://www.elektrobit.com/](https://www.elektrobit.com/)

Elektrobit is building car of the future! We are now offering exciting career
opportunities in growing automotive business at every career level. EB
Automotive Finland is established three years ago, and today we have over one
hundred software professionals working with us. We are growing steadily and
have openings for various AWESOME CAR AND MOBILITY DEVELOPER roles in our
appreciated technology site located in Oulu Technology Village.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.elektrobit.com/Car-and-Mobility-Developers-
Oulu...](https://jobs.elektrobit.com/Car-and-Mobility-Developers-Oulu-
eng-j3812.html)

Also looking for Expert and Senior Java developers: \-
[https://jobs.elektrobit.com/EXPERT-JAVA-DEVELOPER-OULU-
eng-j...](https://jobs.elektrobit.com/EXPERT-JAVA-DEVELOPER-OULU-
eng-j3636.html) \- [https://jobs.elektrobit.com/SENIOR-JAVA-DEVELOPER-OULU-
eng-j...](https://jobs.elektrobit.com/SENIOR-JAVA-DEVELOPER-OULU-
eng-j3637.html)

------
karcass
Zipcar | [https://www.zipcar.com](https://www.zipcar.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Full-time | Full-stack

Building connected-car technology for multiple product lines, including Zipcar
and Avis. By putting our massive fleets behind an API, we are aiming to be the
AWS of transportation.

Example of our connected car work for Avis:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-avis-budget-grp-tech-
kans...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-avis-budget-grp-tech-
kansascity/avis-tests-fully-connected-wireless-car-fleet-in-kansas-city-
idUSKBN1DU0IE)

Overview of our partnership with Waymo:
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/26/15873236/avis-waymo-
googl...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/26/15873236/avis-waymo-google-self-
driving-cars-vans)

Stack is JDK services (Java, Groovy, Kotlin) on AWS, React for web stuff.
Postgres, Mongo, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, Redis, ZenDesk, Twilio, Stripe, Docker.

Looking for big-toolkit generalists who like to solve a variety of problems in
logistics, scheduling, telematics, mapping, billing, etc.

Mission-driven. Small team. Flexible working conditions. No worries about
funding. :)

I'm the hiring manager. Hit me up at mmaxham@zipcar.com.

------
diddeb
Stockholm, Sweden | Onsite or Remote | Full-time | Software Engineers,
Reliability Engineers

Dreams is challenging the fundamental idea of how banking is experienced by
people every day. We're currently changing the landscape of personal savings
by combining behavioural economics, findings from cognitive behavioral
therapy, a tight user experience with technology.

We're a mixed bunch of around 30 people: developers, behavioral scientists,
data scientists and pretty much everything in between. Oddly enough, we only
have one ex-banker involved in the mix – casual dresscode all week long :)

You will be working with our existing platform, ultimately helping people
learn how to best realize their own dreams. In a nutshell, how they spend less
on crap and channel those savings into things dreams are made of. It's pretty
awesome.

The tooling we use vary from component to component as the architecture is by
design built to support multiple languages and platforms. Today, we like using
Ruby, NodeJS and Elixir – constantly looking for even better tools for solving
problems. Bringing your own knowledge and experience into the mix is highly
encouraged.

Feeling intrigued? Ping didde@getdreams.com or come by for a fika
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fika_(Sweden)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fika_\(Sweden\))).
We would love to learn more about you!

[https://www.getdreams.com/](https://www.getdreams.com/) and – sorry, our
english version of the site is (still) a WIP.

------
alexellison
The Role

Voltus is looking for a Front-End Engineer to build applications leveraging
our growing stash of energy data. You’re the best Javascript engineer in the
room—no matter what room you’re in. You know just how you’d improve the look
and feel of this page. You can get your vision onto paper with Sketch and can
move quickly to get the compiled CSS you want. You think in terms of
product—you care about your user, and you want to make them happy—but you know
how to prioritize your time to meet business goals. You are bright, gritty,
and good, and you want to work with others like you.

Key Responsibilities

\- Understand user needs and design your roadmap accordingly, whether the user
is a customer or Voltus colleague Integrate data from a wide variety of
internal and external APIs \- Build reusable front-end components and
thoughtful APIs \- Implement and follow engineering best practices, including
unit tests and continuous integration \- Work independently and thoughtfully
allocate time among projects

\--------------------------------- Technologies you’re an expert in:
\--------------------------------- React, Javascript, SCSS/LESS, Grunt/Gulp

\--------------------------------- Technologies you’re competent in:
\--------------------------------- Sketch (or similar), Python, Flask

email resume and cover letter to alex at voltus (dot) co

------
stan_sf
PowWow Energy, San Mateo CA, ONSITE. Front end developer.
[https://www.powwowenergy.com](https://www.powwowenergy.com)

Are you interested in helping the world grow more food with less water and
energy? PowWow Energy applies AI & Machine Learning to help farms optimize
profit and yield so they can grow more with 10% less water.

We are hiring an experienced front-end developer to us design and build the
next generation of our platform. You'd be part of the core team architecting
and building a system focused on delivering answers, not just data
visualizations. We'd like 3 years javascript experience, ideally with some
experience using React/Redux. It will help if you've worked with GIS or
Mapping systems or Python/Django on the server.

Our team includes experienced and successful entrepreneurs from MIT and UCSB
and our science advisors are well known known agronomists.

You must have a learning mindset and open to helping bridge the cultural gap
between Silicon Valley and farmers.

You can reach me directly via stan -at- powwowenergy.com

The job description is at [https://angel.co/powwow-energy/jobs/54398-front-
end-develope...](https://angel.co/powwow-energy/jobs/54398-front-end-
developer)

------
ktamura
Treasure Data | Solutions Engineer | Mountain View, CA, United States | ONSITE
preferred, Full-time |
[https://www.treasuredata.com/company/careers/jobs/positions/...](https://www.treasuredata.com/company/careers/jobs/positions/?job=a6b84b5b-b744-4d89-8b33-bd4bdf853700)

We are looking for solutions engineers to help our global customers use their
customer data better. We believe that businesses should own their customer
data, not outsource to the Google/Facebook duopoly.

This is a job for you if:

* You have a technical background and interested in leveraging it to create high-impact solutions for customers: many of our customers are household names. The best candidates have a technical background (formal or not) combined with customer-facing experience (consulting, running their own business, etc.)

* You enjoy gnarly technical challenges around data.

* People describe you as resourceful, smart and empathetic (all three are important qualities for this job) * You don't mind traveling: there will be a fair bit of traveling.

About Us:

* Series C, HQ in Mountain View, offices in Japan, Korea with dozens of remote employees

* Active contributors to open source: Fluentd, MessagePack, DigDag, etc.

* Great salaries and benefits

* We invest in our people: most successful managers have been promoted from within

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site At Textio, we're changing the
way people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous
real-world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest
companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the
board to help us solve difficult problems.

We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product,
and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data, Director of Information Security, Backend
Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Frontend Software Engineer, Full
Stack Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Backend Software
Engineer, Senior Data Scientist, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior
Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior Machine Learning Engineer, Senior NLP
Software Engineer, Sales Development Representative, Customer Success
Engineer, VP of Sales, VP of People, VP of Business Development

------
rwstoneback
LORD Sensing | Software or Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
Williston, VT | [http://www.microstrain.com/](http://www.microstrain.com/)

We make tiny sensors and systems that are used in a wide range of
applications, including advanced manufacturing, off-highway vehicles,
commercial and military manned and unmanned vehicles, civil structures, and
down-hole tools.

I am part of the Software Engineering team here. We are looking for someone to
help us continue to develop our main software, SensorConnect
([http://www.microstrain.com/software/sensorconnect](http://www.microstrain.com/software/sensorconnect)).
SensorConnect is developed using the Chromium Embedded Framework, which allows
us to have a fast C++ backend to communicate with our hardware, while
developing a HTML/CSS/JavaScript frontend for the UI. The ideal candidate
would be skilled in C++ and be familiar with or skilled in web development as
well.

Great benefits package and we get to live in beautiful Vermont! The Sensing
division is a small part of a large company, which allows us to be agile while
still having great job security. We use the latest technologies and practices
to stay ahead of the curve! Plus, our work is always interesting, which makes
it fun to come in every day :)

Please apply if you are interested! Here is a link to the full job posting:
[http://bit.ly/2zVQr05](http://bit.ly/2zVQr05)

Many other positions are also available at careers.lord.com

------
ff7f00
Braintree | Infrastructure Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE
VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/757900?gh_jid=75...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/757900?gh_jid=757900#.WZsFFpOGPUI)

Braintree lets you move money from one place to another safely and securely.
Every time you pay for an Uber ride, book a stay through Airbnb, or pay with
PayPal when you check out online, you’re probably using our product. It sounds
complex (and it is), but we make it so simple you can’t tell we’re there.

We solve world-scale problems and provide opportunities to match. We build
diverse teams that recognize our strengths and allow us to work on our
weaknesses. You bring skills and a relentless focus on the customer, and we’ll
provide the support you need to do the best work of your life.

We’re looking for security engineers to help us secure the billions of
transactions that make it through our gateway each year. At Braintree,
security means you get to support every facet of the business and dive deep
into the complex plumbing that is required to move money. This includes some
interesting engineering challenges with hands on coding, code review, and
architecture/design review.

------
bojo
AlasConnect | Programmer | Anchorage, Alaska | Onsite | Full-time

AlasConnect is a subsidiary of Matanuska Telephone Association, a
telecommunications company which services part of southern Alaska. AlasConnect
itself is a Managed Service Provider and has offices and clients throughout
the Fairbanks, Anchorage, and Palmer areas.

I run a small team of developers which writes and supports software for both
companies. All new projects are being written in Haskell as we standardize our
tooling.

* Functional programming experience would be nice, but not required. Happy to train passionate people into Haskell.

* No internships. This is a mid-career position, so a few years of practical software engineering experience is required.

* We are not in a position to sponsor visas, and therefore can only consider people authorized to work in the US.

* Unfortunately onsite is a hard requirement at this time.

If you are interested the official position requirements and forms are listed
at [http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html](http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html) under
the Programmer heading.

Please mail all applications/resumes to hr@alasconnect.com

About the interview process: We like to keep it simple. No coding tests, no
white boarding. Just a nice chat or two about your skills, interests, and
determining whether you're a good culture fit.

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time & interns | Visa | Software/Data Engineers

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin, we provide (offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand
their business better, enhance their customers' in-store shopping experience,
and bridge the gap between online and offline.

From a technology perspective, we have thousands of our sensors installed in
our customers' retail stores around the world and a server infrastructure to
manage these sensors and to process the terabytes of data that they are
producing. Our tech stack consists of Python (and Golang) for data processing
and analysis, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We work, learn and
develop while having lots of fun on the way. We're also happy to help with
visa and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

Data Engineer: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/26155](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/26155)

Backend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

Frontend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/15440](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/15440)

No recruiters please.

------
wx2018
BOSTON, MA - FULL TIME, ON SITE DevOps Engineer

What it’s all about

We are building a breakthrough weather engine, combining some heavy science
with cutting-edge software implementation. You will manage system operations
and the infrastructure aspect of our platform as well as databases and data
storage, deploying ClimaCell algorithms to the cloud and making sure
everything is secure, scalable, and highly efficient.

What it takes

    
    
      - Collaboration with the Engineering Team to understand technical requirements and ensure optimal alignment with application and cloud architecture
      - Experience working in an early stage, scaling startup and prior experience with SaaS and PaaS models
      - Being a problem solver with the urge to help businesses work better
      - Strong knowledge of cloud platforms (AWS, GCP)
      - Understanding of large-scale data processing platforms (Apache Spark, Hadoop)
      - Fearless Linux and shell expert
      - Experience with automating deployment, continuous delivery, continuous integration (Jenkins, Ansible), virtualization and containers (Docker, Kubernetes, Vagrant)
      - Knowledge of Node.Js, Python, Mongo
      - Understanding that mission-critical systems need to operate 24×7, being ready to prevent instabilities whenever they may happen, with the help of your colleagues, and a double espresso.
    

Education

    
    
      - BA/BSc degree or equivalent, preferably in Engineering or 

Computer Science

Apply via [https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers)
or jobs@climacell.co

------
slsii
Eden Health | New York, NY | Onsite | Full time | Senior Software Engineers

[https://edenhealth.com](https://edenhealth.com)

Eden Health is a private doctor's office, 24/7 telemedicine, and insurance
navigation built into one simple platform. We work with companies to simplify
the healthcare experience of their employees and reduce insurance premiums.

We're looking for senior engineers (both front-end and back-end) who are
interested in joining a small team (with big ambitions) to help build our
product from the ground up.

Our challenges to solve: \- Make care more accessible through telehealth [0]
\- Deal with and scale a large volume of patient-clinician messages \-
Streamline clinician workflows so that they can focus on their patients rather
than billing and admin tasks \- Collecting and analyzing clinical and
financial data to lower costs for patients and companies

You will: \- Have flexibility and control over our tech stack \- Work closely
with our doctors, mid-level providers, patients, and founding team to develop
our software products \- Have a direct impact on the health and happiness of
our patients and their families

Current tech stack: React Native, Clojure

Email scott@edenhealth.com

Ctrl-f: JavaScript, NYC, iOS, Android, mobile, healthcare, health, functional,
Lisp

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eden-
health/id1201859973](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eden-health/id1201859973)

------
rajivm
SOXHUB | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time | Salary & Equity |
[https://www.soxhub.com/](https://www.soxhub.com/)

SOXHUB is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS platform. We are
making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit teams and
business process owners. We began in Sarbanes-Oxley (SOX) compliance,
targeting large enterprises, but have began broadening to other markets. If
you're interested in working at a fast growing company building enterprise
software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Kubernetes experts
      - Security experts
      - C# / Desktop developers
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@soxhub.com or apply at
[https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
amyboyd
CityMunch | London, UK | ONSITE | salary + equity |
[http://citymun.ch/](http://citymun.ch/)

CityMunch allows independent restaurants and food trucks to attract new
customers, by offering discounts in real-time to users near them through our
app, reducing food waste and keeping kitchens busy. In our short history, we
have launched in 3 cities (London, Bristol and Manchester) with hundreds of
partner restaurants, and 35,000 app downloads.

The next step is going national, and building tech that allows predictive
dynamic pricing -- for example, tell restaurants 'based on your location,
cuisine type, users nearby and the weather, a 30% discount will attract 5 new
customers in the next 2 hours.'

We are hiring a mid-to-senior full-stack developer, with experience in
Javascript (mainly Angular/Ionic) and Java (Spring Boot). You would be
developer number 2 in a small startup, so there are lots of opportunities to
make a meaningful difference to the future of the CityMunch tech.

We are currently based in Google Campus in Shoreditch, with plans to move
elsewhere in Shoreditch in early 2018. Having raised a seed round already, and
with additional investment from Just Eat, we are set to have an amazing 2018.

To apply, email me at amy@citymunchapp.com

------
latchkey
Block Assets Limited | HCMC, Vietnam | ONSITE | Full time Software Engineer /
Full Stack

Block Assets Limited is a blockchain related company. We are the global
reseller of BW.com’s ASIC miners. We’re a growing company, with a nice office
in Phu Nhuan, HCMC. We are looking for full stack developers to help us build
mining management and reporting applications for our large scale
cryptocurrency mining operations.

We can get the best of both worlds of front and back end development by hiring
JavaScript / ES6 / Typescript / Flow developers. React / React Native frontend
and NodeJS backend. We always consider the best tools for the job. We do pair
programming, write tests, use Pivotal Tracker in a truly agile way, have daily
short stand-ups and practice CI/CD.

We are looking for bright, hands-on engineers with a good testing ethic. You
don’t need to know anything about the cryptocurrency space, but you need to
have a strong desire to learn everything about it. The interview process
consists of a ~30 minute google hangout phone screen to get to know each
other. Then, we will schedule an office visit where we spend a couple hours
pair programming on a task that is similar to something you might see on your
first day of work.

Interested? Reach out to jon@balimited.io

------
dbRM
Rails Machine | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | Hiring Junior
to Senior Levels

[http://railsmachine.com](http://railsmachine.com)

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Rails Machine, your primary goals will be to
ensure our customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our
customers need the best service, support, and products, and we need you to
help us deliver.

Rails Machine provides managed application, hosting, and infrastructure
options on our own hardware in multiple data centers and on top of AWS, and
give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an internal
DevOps team!

You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies, and setup and
automate high availability data clusters. You'll help layer management,
orchestration, monitoring, and alerting for fleets of instances. If you’ve
ever wanted to work at a scale that few companies do, you’ll find the right
challenge here at Rails Machine!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby with additional experience in C/C++, Python, Elixir, Java, or JavaScript preferred

* Experience with config management (Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure on a Linux environment

* Strong DevOps experience and customer service skills

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation

* U.S. Residents Only

Interested? Tell us what you'll bring to the team by emailing
hiring@railsmachine.com !

------
thesystech
Thesys Technologies | Software Engineering + DevOps Positions | New York, NY
or Charleston, SC | Onsite

Thesys Technologies is a small but well-established FinTech company with
offices in NYC and Charleston, SC. We focus on delivering high-performance
trading technologies and cutting-edge big data solutions to financial market
participants.

Examples include our ultra-low-latency HFT offering, our exchange / matching
engine technology, and the recently awarded Consolidated Audit Trail (CAT)
system that we’re building for the SEC. When complete, the CAT will be the
world’s largest data repository for securities transactions, tracking
approximately 58 billion records of orders, executions, and quote life-cycles
for equities and options markets on a daily basis.

We have a variety of Software Engineering and DevOps positions open across
various teams, and we’re aggressively hiring for both of our locations. We
have a strong engineering culture, and we use a variety of open source and
proprietary technologies, including Apache Spark, Python, C++, React, Angular,
and Node.js.

To apply, please visit:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/thesystechcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/thesystechcom)

------
nickburlett
Green Hills Software | Santa Barbara, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | Embedded
Software Consultant |
[https://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](https://www.ghs.com/jobs.html)

Do you thrive on troubleshooting software problems and designing creative
solutions, enjoy learning about new technology, and want to jump in and save
customers in desperate need of a hero? Join our Embedded Software Consulting
team!

We're called the "support" department, but we don't field calls about "my cup
holder is broken." We're much more likely to have someone compile 20K lines of
C++ code with optimizations for the first time and have them tell us there's a
bug in the compiler; but in reality their program has some undefined behavior
that happens to behave differently with optimizations on -- and it's our job
to find it! (Once we discovered that the code needed three volatile keywords
added, on two lines of code!)

Job Requirements:

* Learn and understand the inner workings of complex software systems

* Quickly diagnose technical problems with limited information

* Succinctly explain complex technical concepts to experts from other technical domains

* At least 2 years experience programming in high-level languages, C, and C++

We're also hiring for Development and Testing positions, both in Santa Barbara
and worldwide: [http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html)

To apply please email your resume to jobs@ghs.com.

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Senior Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time
[http://kipsu.io/3gB](http://kipsu.io/3gB)

Kipsu is a six-year old, bootstrapped software company whose messaging tools
keep personal connections at the heart of service. We're hiring driven,
curious developers with 3 - 5 years of experience to become a vital part of
our engineering team of 10 and help us build the next phase of our industry-
leading software platform.

What to expect:

• Design systems, select technologies, drive meaningful changes, and help
shape the culture as a key player on our team.

• Embrace DevOps not just as jargon but as a philosophy.

• A culture of learning and take a “no fear” attitude toward solving
interesting problems.

• Blameless sprint retrospectives with a focus on experimentation and
continuous improvement.

• Plenty of opportunities for leadership from day one as we scale.

• Reliance on OO principles and solid coding practices. Our stack includes
apps and services in PHP, Javascript / Node.js, Go, Python, and Swift.

Our team members are given the trust and license to excel at their jobs, and
are supported along the way to continuously grow.

If you’re interested in learning more from our VP of Talent, we welcome you to
text us at (612) 400-7222, email us at resume@kipsu.com, or to view our full
job description at [http://kipsu.io/3gB](http://kipsu.io/3gB) and apply.
Either way, a human will get back to you!

------
nworbrecneps
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or Spring/Summer Interns | On-site San Francisco
(relocation provided), remote an option w/experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

~~~
Sytten
I would be very much interested in applying for fall 2018, do you know when I
should reach out?

------
krashidov
Careerlist.com | Frontend Engineer | New York, New York NYC, NY | Full-time,
ONSITE

Careerlist is an early stage startup that is building the operating system for
your career. Right now, we’re focusing on sourcing large enterprises with
better creative and marketing talent. We’re doing that by allowing these
enterprises to describe their culture at the team level through extensive
video interviews. We’re also allowing candidates to go beyond the resume and
express themselves through video interviews as well. We are located in the
Chelsea neighborhood of Manhattan. We have a very close team that believes in
working over endless meetings and believes in a healthy work life balance.

Compensation and Perks \- Competitive Salary and Stock - we want to
incentivize you for the long term. \- Extensive Health Benefits \- Unlimited
Vacation

What you'd be doing \- Develop new user-facing features \- Contribute to
architectural decisions on CSS structure, JS frameworks, and testing strategy
\- Convert Wireframes into functional code \- Convert Static Prototypes into
functional code \- Contribute to product decisions and overall look and feel
of an exciting new application \- Collaborate with our launch partners,
customers, and candidates to create an ideal UX

Email me at komran@careerlist.com

------
mconroy
Cardinal Peak | Lafayette (Boulder) CO | Full-Time and Contract positions
available.

Who is Cardinal Peak? Cardinal Peak is an expert engineering firm specializing
in IoT and Video & Audio product development. From user experience and mobile
development to embedded firmware and hardware design, we help our customers by
bringing deep expertise to their engineering projects.

Employees of Cardinal Peak are smart, innovative, challenged and rewarded. We
work together to solve the most complex engineering problems using cutting-
edge technology. We showcase our talents together in our dynamic, flexible
work environment that allows us to thrive in our careers.

We're hiring for a whole bunch of positions: React Native Mobile Engineer
Junior Test Engineer Windows Developer (short term contract) Sr. Web
Application Developer (short term contract) Software Engineer, Alexa Voice
Service QA Test Tech Software Engineer, C/C++ Embedded Engineer VP, Mobile and
Server Software Engineering Manager of Embedded Software

[https://ejob.bz/ATS/CompanyPortal.do?refresh=true&companyGK=...](https://ejob.bz/ATS/CompanyPortal.do?refresh=true&companyGK=18556&portalGK=1486)

Apply online, or send us email at mconroy@cardinalpeak.com

------
asood123
Open Collective | [https://opencollective.com](https://opencollective.com) |
New York City | ONSITE

Open Collective allows communities (like Open Source projects, meetups, etc)
to raise and spend money transparently. You can charge membership fees, get
donations from individuals or companies and spend it by filing expenses. The
entire financial ledger is publicly viewable to ensure transparency. Some
examples:
[https://opencollective.com/webpack](https://opencollective.com/webpack),
[https://opencollective.com/babel](https://opencollective.com/babel), and many
more
[https://opencollective.com/opensource](https://opencollective.com/opensource).

We are a founding team of 3 (two engineers) and are looking to hire our first
full-time engineer ([https://medium.com/open-collective/open-collective-is-
hiring...](https://medium.com/open-collective/open-collective-is-hiring-its-
first-developer-550fa38fd2dd)).

Send me a note at aseem@opencollective.com with your GitHub, LinkedIn, resume,
etc.

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris | ONSITE | 4-12 months INTERNS We are looking for
new colleagues to help improve our solutions and contribute to research and
industrial projects. We have a complex stack
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and offer neither
fame nor fortune - you just have to be passionate about free software to apply
to one of our topics
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge followed by an interview. Current topics we're hiring
for include:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 35 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. All code we
make is free, we sell our time to build custom implementations from collecting
and analyzing sensor data from offshore windparks to managing product flow in
car assembly lines. We all use Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless
offices and no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript.
Come join us!

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics.
Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises experienced software engineers, accomplished entrepreneurs,
and PhDs from top universities. We offer a full range of benefits, a friendly
and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and contributes to our
core product.

We are seeking talented people with industry experience to join our team:

    
    
      Software engineers   | Mobile (iOS & Android)
      Software engineers   | Backend, Data, Pipeline
      Software engineers   | 3D Visualisation / Graphics
      Research engineers   | Computer Vision, Robotics
      Research scientists  | Computer Vision, Robotics
      Software engineer interns
      Research engineer interns | Computer Vision
      Technical recruiter
      Operations associate | [Part time, San Francisco]
    

Benefits and perks:

    
    
      Central London office
      Free breakfast/coffee/lunch/coffee/dinner/gym
      Flexible working hours
      Visa sponsorship

------
andymatuschak
Khan Academy | Mountain View | Full-time

At Khan Academy, we’re building an early product development team which will
explore and propose solutions to big open problems in education. We’re looking
for a couple new prototyping-and-invention oriented colleagues to join us, and
we naturally thought of you all. Our approach is multidisciplinary, but we’re
seeking depth in interaction design
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/825531](https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/825531))
and scrappy prototype engineering
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/825502](https://boards.greenhouse.io/khanacademy/jobs/825502)).

For an idea of our work: we’re currently exploring how we might support
students in developing rich understanding through open-ended, free-response-
style activities (rather than the typical fill-in-the-blank or multiple-
choice). We hope to help millions build critical thinking, historical
reasoning, and literary analysis skills.

Here are a few reports on more conceptual exploratory projects from some of
the folks involved:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/research/reports/cantor](https://www.khanacademy.org/research/reports/cantor)
and [https://www.khanacademy.org/research/reports/early-
math](https://www.khanacademy.org/research/reports/early-math)

Please let us know if you’re at all interested in chatting more about the
roles (andy@khanacademy.org). Thank you!

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE
Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You will
build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our customers.
Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and reliability and
ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high quality
standards. You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from
scratch. You're excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep
understanding of Test Driven Development & Clean Code. What We offer \- a
young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and
latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and
spare time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events
and relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
[https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-
entwickl...](https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-entwickler-
mw/) Contact: career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in
subject line.

------
mda590
Balyasny Asset Management | Cloud Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Full Time

Balyasny is rapidly transitioning to a cloud-first environment and seeks an
experienced cloud engineer with expertise in design, implementation,
administration and troubleshooting of public cloud based resources
particularly within Amazon Web Services (AWS). The candidate will interact
with internal business and technical teams to outline and execute on
requirements delivering secure, functional and scalable cloud solutions.

Currently, I am the only cloud engineer at BAM and am looking to expand the
team. We will be working across the full AWS stack to provide innovative,
scalable solutions to developers as they work on some of the most interesting
problems in financial services.

We're looking for someone with a few years of hands on experience with AWS,
familiar with infrastructure as code (CloudFormation or Terraform), and who
loves automating infrastructure management tasks.

If interested, send me a note at: madorjan -at- bamfunds.com

Full job description: [https://bamfunds.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/External/job/Ch...](https://bamfunds.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/External/job/Chicago/Cloud-Engineer_REQ564)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stac...](https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
milep
Woolman Oy / Full-Stack Developer / Jyväskylä or Tampere, Finland / Onsite

[https://woolman.io](https://woolman.io)

Right now we’re really into Shopify and that’s what we do - online stores,
apps, themes and store development. We don’t just do IT, we also help our
customers grow business wise. We are a young company yet growing like crazy -
the story began in March 2017 with just the three founders and one employee.
Now we’ve grown into a multitalented team of 13 people.

We’re looking for a talent to take our app development and integrations to the
next level. The magic words in this case are Javascript(React) and Ruby on
Rails. We hope you’ve already gained some professional experience.

We will gladly tell you more about us and our mission - and also about the
open position! Send us an email at woolman@woolman.io or leave an open
application on our career page career.woolman.io. You can find our contact
information on our webpage as well.

You would be working mostly with me(milep, long time HN lurker). I'm always
interested in improving my coding skills and I'm looking for a sparring
partner. I'll try to use functional coding style whenever I can. Clojure would
be fun but we use RoR for pragmatic reasons.

------
eomeara
Wellframe | Sr. Full-Stack Engineer (Rails) | Boston, MA | Full-Time |
Competitive Package |
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/0a1b7685-27bc-4650-b333-c931...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/0a1b7685-27bc-4650-b333-c931344ad082)

Wellframe is a Boston-based digital health company focused on building the
next generation of infrastructure for care delivery by combining clinical
medicine and mobile technology. As a software engineer on the platform team at
Wellframe you'll be responsible for building APIs and fundamental services
that enable our state-based clinical care plans.

Example projects you’ll work on:

\- Develop next generation capabilities for care delivery by combining
clinical medicine, machine learning, and mobile technology. \- Develop a
dashboard for care managers that prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich
data analysis of user activity patterns, clinical protocols and behavior
anomalies. \- Deliver personalized tasks and content to patients based on
clinical disease treatment protocols, as well as user engagement / adherence,
to maximize clinical outcomes. \- Abstract away integrations with customer
enterprise back-office systems, electronic medical records, pharmacy data,
patient subscriber and claims information.

Tools we use include:

\- Ruby on Rails, Python, React, ES6, MySQL. \- Spark, Scala, Cassandra,
Elastic Search. \- Google Cloud Platform

Apply page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/0a1b7685-27bc-4650-b333-c931...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/0a1b7685-27bc-4650-b333-c931344ad082)

------
terminal-1-tty1
Terminal 1 | Tech positions | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite | Visa | Website:
tty1.us/tty1-hackernews

We are Terminal 1, a startup company that has developed our own machine-
readable recruitment platform that provides personalized and affordable
recruitment services globally including employer branding, recruitment
strategy planning, developing and running tailor-made technical and cultural
assessment and overall candidate experiences management.

And our goal is to utilize our machine-readable recruitment platform to crack
down on the inaccessible recruitment services in the current market.

By working with us, you will have the chance to work with highly skilled
software engineers, product designers and data scientists. You will receive a
competitive salary, as well as health and retirement benefits.

We are currently hiring:

1\. Frontend Developer (HTML/CSS/Vue/React/Angular)

2\. Backend Developer (Node.js/PHP/Ruby/Python/Java)

3\. Junior Software Developer (HTML5/NodeJS/React/React Native)

4\. Junior DevOps Engineer (Node/HTML/CSS/React/Express)

5\. DevOps Engineer (Jenkins/Travis/Docker/Kubernetes)

6\. Data Scientist (Python/R/XGboost/Torch7/Tableau/ggplot)

7\. UI/UX Designer (Sketch/Adobe Suite/HTML/CSS)

8\. Senior Recruiter

9\. Principal Recruiting Director

!! Apply at: tty1.us/tty1-hackernews !!

~~~
dpereira14
Why do you guys require Kaggle rankings for Data Scientists?

------
AimeeFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time |

THE COMPANY: Formlabs is a team of engineers, designers, and problem-solvers
who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in 2011,
we’ve grown into a 400+ people company with multiple offices around the world.
Come work with us!

Currently hiring:

\- _Algorithms Engineer:_ [http://grnh.se/t6507e1](http://grnh.se/t6507e1)

\- _Embedded Software Engineer:_
[http://grnh.se/u83ftr1](http://grnh.se/u83ftr1)

\- _Software Engineer:_ [http://grnh.se/63alih](http://grnh.se/63alih)

\- _Mechanical Engineer:_ [http://grnh.se/4wtl8o1](http://grnh.se/4wtl8o1)

\- _Full Stack Software Engineer:_
[http://grnh.se/cbhgaw1](http://grnh.se/cbhgaw1)

\- _Applications Engineer:_ [http://grnh.se/ax8woy1](http://grnh.se/ax8woy1)

\- _Web Designer:_ [http://grnh.se/e60m3t1](http://grnh.se/e60m3t1)

\- _Project Manager:_ [http://grnh.se/ls0v181](http://grnh.se/ls0v181)

For more positions and info, visit:
[http://formlabs.com/careers](http://formlabs.com/careers)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Machine Learning, Bioinformatics | Menlo Park, CA
OR Hong Kong | Onsite

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity sequencing,
population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering
and data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology and
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are seeking
passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our mission, which
has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of cancer.

Software Engineer (Full Stack, Back-end:)
[https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a](https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a)

Partner Engineer: [https://goo.gl/J37CPH](https://goo.gl/J37CPH)

Bioinformatics Scientist: [https://goo.gl/7RaSU4](https://goo.gl/7RaSU4)

Machine Learning: [https://goo.gl/laoyvF](https://goo.gl/laoyvF)

Product Management: [https://goo.gl/t7vNfo](https://goo.gl/t7vNfo)

* Please include a short note mentioning you saw the posting on HN.

------
sskylar
Oak | Brooklyn, NY | Developers, Designers | ONSITE | REMOTE | FULLTIME |
INTERNS

Oak Studios ([https://oak.is](https://oak.is)) is an independent design-led
product studio in Brooklyn, New York (NYC). We make creative products like
Dropmark and Siteleaf, and work on a number of other ventures. As a team we
enjoy blurring the lines of design and engineering, and encourage cross-
disciplinary collaboration as much as possible.

Currently seeking these types of roles:

Android Developer: [https://oak.is/hiring/android-
developer](https://oak.is/hiring/android-developer)

Ruby Developer: [https://oak.is/hiring/ruby-
developer](https://oak.is/hiring/ruby-developer)

React/Full Stack Developer: [https://oak.is/hiring/full-stack-
engineer](https://oak.is/hiring/full-stack-engineer)

Product Designer: [https://oak.is/hiring/product-
designer](https://oak.is/hiring/product-designer)

Intern: [https://oak.is/hiring/intern](https://oak.is/hiring/intern)

~~~
haseeb5297
Hey,

I applied for Community Manager but haven't heard anything :)

------
traskjd
Raygun | Full Stack Developer | Wellington, New Zealand | Full Time

At Raygun we build tools for engineering teams that care about creating great
software. We track software errors, end user performance, deployment quality
and more. We help tens of thousands of developers build better quality
software every day, across all stacks and platforms.

You can apply here: [https://raygun-
engineering.workable.com/jobs/252302](https://raygun-
engineering.workable.com/jobs/252302) Company here:
[https://raygun.com](https://raygun.com)

Our stack is heavily .NET based (both full .NET & .NET Core on Linux) however
we're looking for a broad set of language experiences. We leverage PGSQL,
MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis.

The role is based in New Zealand, and have worked in helping folks move there
(though we also have offices in Seattle, WA, and are open to having
engineering talent there also - most of the engineering is done in New Zealand
however :-).

Our challenges are genuinely dealing with a lot of data, building tools that
devs & ops folks love and making everything fast. We process billions of
events an hour and are facing some really interesting challenges :)

~~~
amourgh
Do you consider spansoring visas?

------
ajju
Ridecell | Multiple positions in Engineering (React, Python/Django, Go),
Autonomous (Software, Mechanical, Electrical, Controls), Product, Design, and
more | On-site in San Francisco and Santa Clara |

Ridecell ([http://www.ridecell.com/](http://www.ridecell.com/)) is on a
mission to help our customers run the world better by powering the fastest
growing and most efficient ridesharing, carsharing, and autonomous mobility
services. As the world shifts to a mobility-as-a-service model, market leaders
in traditional transportation need to rapidly transform their business. New
entrants in autonomous and shared mobility have an opportunity to lead new
markets. Ridecell is best poised to support the initiatives of these industry
leading organizations, with several customers, including BMW, AAA (Gig
carshare), and VW Group, who already use our proven platform to launch,
operate, and rapidly scale their mobility services across multiple
geographies.

Please apply online at
[https://ridecell.com/careers.html](https://ridecell.com/careers.html)

Feel free to reach out to me at Richie@ridecell.com if you have any questions.

------
cosenal
Yieldify | Software Engineer (UI, Backend, Tag, Data Infrastructure), SDET |
London | Onsite | Full-time | [https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-
yieldify/](https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-yieldify/)

Yieldify is a MarTech company that helps e-commerce marketers generate more
sales by making it easy for them to optimise their customer journeys. We
launched our new Yieldify Conversion Platform one year ago and to date, we've
delivered over 50,000 campaigns for over 500 brands on more than 1,000
websites globally, which include some of the world's most recognisable brands,
including Marks and Spencer, Domino’s Pizza, Omni Hotels and Anthropologie.

We work on weekly sprints and we ship code into production on a weekly basis;
As the engineer team works very closely with the product team, you will be
encouraged to influence the product roadmap. We work with a dedicated DevOps
team to manage infrastructure, deployments and CI systems.

Among fun perks, we host biweekly tech talks on a wide variety of subjects
(recent examples: Ethereum, SimHash) and some of us have started a Category
Theory study group. Did I mention we are trying to bootstrap our own football
team? :)

The main stack and the newest services are in Typescript, most of the frontend
is in Angular 4, whereas the data pipeline is written in Go/Python and
Hadoop/Spark. Almost everything here is Docker-ized and the deployment of all
the services is fully on AWS.

For more details on the data engineer position, feel free to DM me on Twitter.
For all other positions you can email Cerian at cerian.thomas@yieldify.com
(please mention HN).

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC & UK | Full-Time

[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In--

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Creative Front End Developer | Shoreditch, UK
[https://fueled.com/jobs/creative-fe-
developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/creative-fe-developer/)

Mobile Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC
[https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)
[https://fueled.com/jobs/product-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
manager/)

Product Designers (Senior + Mid-Level) | Shoreditch, UK
[https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-designer/)
[https://fueled.com/jobs/product-design/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
design/)

------
e0m
Nylas | San Francisco, NYC | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.nylas.com/jobs/](https://www.nylas.com/jobs/)

The Nylas Cloud API makes it an order of magnitude easier for companies to add
email, calendar, and contacts integrations to their applications. By being at
the core of business to business communication, scheduling, and contacts, we
believe we can shape the future of how people work.

We’re hiring senior engineers to help us scale and build new products on top
of our APIs. Right now our open-source Python-based sync engine regularly
archives terabytes of data across a massive SQL cluster, and our APIs handle
tens of millions of requests a day. We aim to scale that several times over in
the next year.

Our team ([https://www.nylas.com/team/](https://www.nylas.com/team/)) is
roughly equal by identified gender (including engineering) and is comprised of
startup founders; Debian contributors; {{Large Tech Corp®}} alums; MIT,
Columbia, Yale, CMU, Olin, alums; and a professional dancer from the San
Francisco Ballet. We actively and regularly work with the entire team to shape
our culture to our ideal of honesty, transparency, individual empowerment, and
kindness.

You must have a growth mindset, have enough engineering experience to
architect complex systems, have a track record of managing your own projects,
have a strong sense of practical shippability over engineering purity, have a
natural tendency towards humbleness in your own abilities, and have an innate
desire to pass that knowledge onwards.

Email evan@nylas.com directly if interested!

------
jaywright
Abl Schools|Sr. Ruby Engineer|San Francisco|Full-time
|ONSITE|www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way. Adam, our Founder, wrote an
article on this subject on Medium here: [https://medium.com/@adampisoni/in-
defense-of-diverse-foundin...](https://medium.com/@adampisoni/in-defense-of-
diverse-founding-teams-e9f0b5b81f25)

Qualifications:

+Expertise with Ruby on Rails

+Experience building large scale distributed systems and networked services

Your Impact:

+Help set the direction of our company and product

+Measurably improve student outcomes

+Improve the work lives of teachers

+Help spread new, innovative school models

+Give schools greater visibility into how they use their time and resources,
enabling them to better support their students and teachers

Apply: [http://grnh.se/3oxq571](http://grnh.se/3oxq571)

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs builds tools and APIs to enable reliable and accurate data
science automation. With our technology, users can discover the most
predictive patterns in behavioral and transactional datasets to accelerate the
data science process.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science and feature engineering automation. In this role,
you have the opportunity to define and implement big data systems while
collaborating with our top notch engineering team.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem. Our first product, Featuretools, is available as an open source
python library here: [https://featuretools.com](https://featuretools.com).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers](https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers)

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | Backend Engineer | New York City | ONSITE

At HealthRhythms [[http://healthrhythms.com](http://healthrhythms.com)] we are
working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our
products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

You can read a recent news article here:
[http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-
behavior...](http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-behavioral-
health-platform-snags-21m-nih)

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole. If being one of the
first 10 employees at a promising startup in healthcare sounds exciting to
you, please get in touch.

Positions:

Backend Engineer (Python, AWS) - Our backend runs on AWS, is primarily built
in Python, and uses services such as AWS Lambda, DynamoDB, RedShift, etc. We
are looking for someone who is well versed in both Python and AWS.
Responsibilities will involve automating and scaling our current setup, as
well continuing to build out our data capture and data analytics capabilities.

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
chrisrees91
Higglers | Full Stack JavaScript Developer | Full Time | London (no remote) |
£40 - £75K (based on experience) & Equity

 _What is Higglers_ Higglers is an online supplier management platform that
streamlines and automates administrative activities for both events and their
suppliers. In a nutshell, we are building a platform that will make events
(festivals, street markets, farmers markets) easier to organise and have an
ambitious plan for how we are going to become a market leading business within
the industry.

Our business model has been tried and tested with multiple festivals and
farmers markets receiving great feedback, we already have multiple festivals
and farmers markets signed up to use the platform when it launches.

As a company, we have already completed our seed investment round and have
secured over £100K of funding. The investment is being used to form the
foundations of the company; allowing us to build a platform that is scalable,
find a world-class team and ensure we have the time to build a service that
will exceed our client’s expectations.

The platform is being built using Javascript, Node.Js, Express, React and
Redux, and we require an experienced software developer to join the team and
take over the software development from the software development agency that
we are currently using and contribute significantly to the software and system
design of our platform.

 _What we are looking for_

Looking for a senior full stack developer to lead up the software development
team at Higglers. Looking for an individual who has the potential to grow into
a CTO.

If interested please send an email to christopher@higglers.co.uk

------
burnout1540
HelloSign ([https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We're hiring front-end, full-stack, and back-end developers of all experience
levels to work on our two flagship products, HelloSign and HelloWorks. Our
mission is to reduce the friction associated with contracts and complex
document workflows.

HelloSign is built with Symfony PHP and HelloWorks is built in Elixir. Both
primarily leverage React on the front-end.

Our typical hiring process is quick, involving a phone screen and one on-site
interview.

More info about the just launched HelloWorks (Elixir & React/Redux) here: *
[https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks](https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks)
[https://www.hellosign.com/blog/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-
ch...](https://www.hellosign.com/blog/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-channels-and-
redux)

We're also hiring Data Engineers, Sales Engineers, and more. Job listings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign](https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign)

------
oolongtea
Lumicks B.V. | C++ Developer | Amsterdam, NL | Full Time | ONSITE |
lumicks.com

Lumicks is unlocking the tools of single-molecule biophysics for researchers
worldwide. With our easy-to-use C-Trap and AFS systems, scientists can
visualize life at the level of single molecules, while at the same time
applying tiny mechanical forces. This is key to understanding the complex
biological processes that are at the root of many challenging diseases.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
Having sold the first dozen instruments to opinion-leading labs in Harvard,
Rockefeller University, ShanghaiTech, Max-Planck, and others, we are now
expanding the software team. We care deeply about providing our users with
easy-to-use, reliable software that actively supports Open Data and
Reproducible Science.

Our team is small, and you'll have the opportunity to work across the stack.
Keywords: C++11/14/17, Qt 5, Python 3. We're a high-energy workplace with an
informal culture.

Full job description available at: [https://lumicks.com/c-software-developer-
job-opening/](https://lumicks.com/c-software-developer-job-opening/)

------
bedatadriven
BeDataDriven | Junior Software Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | Full
Time, Onsite | [http://bedatadriven.com](http://bedatadriven.com)

DESCRIPTION: We are looking for a full-time Junior Software Engineer with a
passion for User Experience to join our growing team in the Hague. From day
one, you will be working to improve our interface and build new features for
users in Iraq, Syria, the Congo, and beyond.

WHO WE ARE: BeDataDriven is a small, self-funded company with big ambitions.
BeDataDriven's ActivityInfo
([https://www.activityinfo.org](https://www.activityinfo.org)) is a web
application that powers global humanitarian responses to crises and ongoing
development assistance in fifty countries. It's also open-source
([https://github.com/bedatadriven/activityinfo](https://github.com/bedatadriven/activityinfo))

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR: Potential. Expect you to have some professional
experience with web applications, a substantial academic project, or open-
source contributions, but more interested in what you can learn quickly than
what you already know.

You do need to be authorized to work in the Netherlands already; for this
position we don't have the time to go through the (onerous) process of
applying for a work visa on your behalf.

TO APPLY: The deadline for application is January 1st, 2018. For more info and
application instructions, see [http://jobs.bedatadriven.com/junior-software-
engineer/en](http://jobs.bedatadriven.com/junior-software-engineer/en)

------
emily_mikailli
Signifyd | Backend Engineer, Data Scientist, Infrastructure Lead Engineer,
Head of Product | San Jose

www.signifyd.com

Our engineers build systems that catch bad guys. Using all available payment,
user, and machine data, we have to separate legitimate credit card
transactions from fraudulent in under 400ms. That means doing just-in-time
mash-ups of internal data with external APIs and reducing it all into a single
score with a few critical insights for end-users.

To solve this problem, we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager
to learn, adopt, and contribute to a reactive style of programming. The tools
you build will immediately impact the 5000+ merchants that already rely on
Signifyd to help them grow without fear of fraud.

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Linux, Docker, AWS

Apply here:
[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/)

PS: Some of our awards include * Best Company Culture, Entrepreneur Magazine,
2017 * Fraud Innovation Firm of the Year, Finance Monthly, 2017 * 50 Most
Promising Startups, Bloomberg, 2017 * Best Places to Work in the Bay Area,2016
and 2017 * Forbes FinTech 50, Forbes, 2016

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
antjanus
Landdox | Senior Fullstack Developer With Devops Exp | Houston, TX | Full-
time, Remote, [http://landdox.com/](http://landdox.com/)

Landdox is a Texas-based startup on a mission to make land data and document
management easier and more efficient for oil exploration and production
companies of all sizes.Launched in January 2015, we have funding and are
bringing on new customers at a very rapid pace..

We're looking for a full-stack web developer with DevOps concentration to join
our team, someone with strong DevOps experience who can also do the front-end
but maybe doesn't focus on it.

Our current stack:

\- Node 8 on the back-end \- PostgreSQL DB \- Angular/AngularJS hybrid front-
end app (with all the right tooling) \- Heroku for NodeJS application
deployment/hosting \- Digital Ocean for DB management \- S3 for data storage
\- Vagrant-based development (transitioning to Docker) \- ElasticSearch for
search

The entire team is fully remote and we get together once a quarter in Houston,
TX.

Link to job description and contact info: [https://slack-
files.com/T0439UWA3-F833AK6GY-1af166a710](https://slack-
files.com/T0439UWA3-F833AK6GY-1af166a710)

~~~
wbeckler
Are you sure it's a good idea to be pulling more carbon out of the ground when
it might be the cause of the end of civilization?

------
zedwill
Mediasmart.io | Tech lead of backend development| Full-time | ONSITE Madrid,
Spain

Mediasmart.io is a mobile advertising startup in the real time bidding
programmatic landscape. The company is already profitable, +20 employees. Our
bidding product handles near 1M bid requests per second using a combination of
Node.JS and GoLang stack

We are looking for someone seasoned in backend development, preferible with a
startup background. The candidate will be part of the development team [he/she
will code], someone seasoned the rest of the team could turn to for guidance,
mentoring, best practices, coding standards, etc

We require experience in backend [Node.js preferred but golang would do], we
value experience in scalability/performance scenarios, as well as DevOps and
administration skills

The position is based on Madrid but it is open to remote for candidates living
in Spain

Details here: [http://mediasmart.io/assets/downloads/head-
backend.pdf](http://mediasmart.io/assets/downloads/head-backend.pdf)

If interested or have further questions please contact us via email to "jobs
AT mediasmart.io" including the subject line "mediasmart.io head of backend
[HN]"

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa |
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!). Right now,
we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- Senior Frontend Developer

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust!)

\- Electrical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and housing until you find your
own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd/final interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

------
wyattwartels
Augment Solutions | San Francisco | Multiple Engineering Positions | ONSITE |
[https://augmenthq.com/careers/](https://augmenthq.com/careers/)

Augment is a leader in customer experience-driven artificial intelligence
(AI). Augment's AI engine uniquely empowers brand representatives to deliver a
superior customer experience by surfacing the best information and answers
across the enterprise in real time. Augmented agents deliver improved brand
experience through messaging and live chat applications preferred by consumers
and then convert more of these interactions into customer delight and revenue.
Augment powers Fortune 500 brands around the world.

We have numerous exciting opportunities for seasoned Full-Stack Engineers and
Data Scientists who seek leadership, autonomy, and the chance to get in on the
ground floor of a well funded AI company that is already working with Fortune
500 household brands. Given the marketplace, this is a huge opportunity.

We offer complete health benefits, unlimited vacation, and all the perks,
bells and whistles of a start-up committed to employee wellbeing and
happiness.

Relocation available to qualified candidates

~~~
seishun
You don't mention anywhere that you only hire US residents, yet your
application page requires a US phone number.

------
sdalezman
Intello | Full-Stack Engineers | NY | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.intello.io](https://www.intello.io)

About us: Intello is an end-to-end SaaS optimization solution that businesses
use to get real-time visibility into their software spend and usage data. We
uncover wasted spend, resulting in saving money on unused subscriptions and
additional automated optimization recommendations. Ultimately our vision is to
change how software is discovered, purchased, managed, and optimized.

Why us: We're a small collaborative team of open-minded, data-obsessed,
scrappy, and product minded individuals who are passionate about building a
SaaS platform from the ground up. You’ll have the ability to join in the early
stages of a rapidly growing company solving real problems for our clients.

About you: you're excited by being the third engineer on our growing team. You
have 3+ years experience and are interested in working across all parts of the
stack. You’re a self-starter who is excited about building well-tested data
products.

Technologies we use: Go, Python, JavaScript, Flow, React, Postgres, and Redis.

You must be authorized to work in the United State.

Please email shlomo [at] intello [dot] io

------
idlecool
HackerRank | Lead Data Engineer | Palo Alto, CA |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/947814](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/947814)

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier-one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies better evaluate
technical skills. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes
and creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide.
We have a community of 3M+ developers and 1000+ customers across industries,
and the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, CapitalOne, and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We've assembled an amazing team that’s passionate about creating more
opportunities for people by changing the way companies hire. We are ambitious,
data-driven givers, and we love delighting customers. If you're interested in
scaling HackerRank by working with some of the largest companies in the world,
let’s talk.

Our data science team is working on matching every developer to the right job.
We believe that resume-based hiring is broken and can lead to biases and the
only reasonable way to match developers to the right job is through skills. We
have a large dataset of 100M+ code submissions across our user base, and we
have built several ML models to predict the job match. We are looking to hire
an ambitious Data Engineer to join our agile data team. As part of the Data
Science team, you will get an opportunity to work closely with our leadership
team.

Tech: Hadoop, Spark, Python, Machine Learning, Deep Learning

------
mrbird
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-time

Course Hero is changing education by building a global community of students,
the largest digital library of study materials, and innovative machine
learning technology to support both learning and teaching.

We are a top-250 traffic site that practices continuous deployment.

Our engineering teams release code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for people who can embrace challenges, build new features, and iterate
quickly. Our projects are big ­­- many terabytes of data and millions of users
around the world - ­­but our team is small, so you’ll see projects from start
to finish and work closely with product managers and designers to ensure
successful results.

We're hiring for many roles:

* Staff Engineer, Front-end (React, MVC, etc.)

* Senior Engineer, Search (Elasticsearch, ML, etc.)

* Senior Engineer, Back-end (PHP, Symfony, Microservices, etc.)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer (TensorFlow, etc.)

* Principal Data Engineer

And many more!

[https://www.coursehero.com/about-us/](https://www.coursehero.com/about-us/)
[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)

Email: jobs (at) coursehero (dot) com (put HN in the subject)

------
rogik
People.ai (YC 16) | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | Equity | Amazing
Benefits | ONSITE

People.ai is an AI Platform for data driven sales and marketing teams.

Since YC S’16 we’ve raised our Series A from Tier-1 Investors and have some of
the best companies in the world as customers- Okta, Mulesoft, Lyft, Gainsight,
MemSQL, Rubrik and 50+ more.

We’re looking for Senior Engineers to help us create one of the most ambitious
big data platforms in the world.

People.ai is seeking:

- _Senior Engineers w / 5yr+ experience

-_Advanced knowledge of TDD, Unit and automated test paradigms

- _Strong in SQL and RDBMS solutions

-_Deep understanding of SOA, Micro-services and event-driven architecture

- _Exposure to Enterprise-grade stack for Scalable apps

-_Acquaintance with containerized applications, Docker and Kubernetes

-Python and/or Salesforce API knowledge is a plus

We’re also conveniently located near Caltrain in SOMA!

Interested or have questions? email jobs@people.ai w/ HN in the subject line

Not quite sure? Brief video:
[https://vimeo.com/235932649](https://vimeo.com/235932649)

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/30/people-ai-raises-7m-to-
aut...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/30/people-ai-raises-7m-to-automate-
sales-ops-for-the-enterprise/)

------
toddaaro
Symbiont.io | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://symbiont.io](https://symbiont.io)

Symbiont is a New York-based financial technology company building new kinds
of computer networks to connect independent financial institutions together
and allow them to share business logic and data in real time. This involves
developing a distributed system which is also decentralized, and which allows
for the creation of smart contracts, self-executing cryptographic agreements
among counterparties. To do so, we’re using a lot of techniques in blockchain
technology, as well as those from traditional distributed systems, programming
language design and cryptography.

We are currently hiring product engineers, who are responsible for building
the specific products using our more general-purpose blockchain platform. This
involves working across the entire stack, designing and implementing UIs,
middleware services and smart contract modules written in our internal domain-
specific language. It is critical this code be correct, so a significant focus
on automated testing and validation is expected.

Please send resumes to hiring@symbiont.io.

------
Gorbzel
Fulcrum GT | Product, Engineering (Native Mobile & Front/Backend Web), Biz,
Design | Chicago, IL | Onsite: Preferred | Remote: Time zone dependent, with 2
year minimum previous F/T remote experience on distributed teams & occasional
travel to HQ, including for final on-site interview. | Visa: H1B transfer (US
only at this time) | Full-time / accepting Intern applications for Summer ’18.

We’ve posted on HN before for roles on our mobile team, but now able to point
folks to our firm-wide careers page! Proud to be bringing product-oriented
mobile & modern web solutions to the legal industry by leveraging significant
experience in enterprise delivery. Please look through our openings and apply:
[http://fulcrum-gt.com/opportunities](http://fulcrum-gt.com/opportunities)

*still happy to answer any questions regarding “what Fulcrum does,” LegalOps, devops / native mobile in proserv, etc, (see my contact in previous posts) but please no recruiters or candidates who don’t meet the HR requirements Hacker News has us at the beginning of these posts for a reason, they’ll go right to spam. Thanks!

------
nykiwi
Current | Frontend Engineer | SoHo, New York | ONSITE FULL-TIME | Salary
$100k+ & Equity | [https://current.com](https://current.com)

Current is a financial technology company that is changing the way we use
money. We are starting with a smart debit card and app for teens (and their
parents), which teens around the country are already using to spend, save, and
give.

We're looking for an exceptional Front End Software Engineer to join our
engineering team in New York. The ideal candidate must love creating and
growing products from their very early stages. Your colleagues see you as a
programming expert and go to you with their toughest problems. You are
comfortable jumping in and learning new skills as we build and grow our
systems. You have strong product sensibilities and deeply care about the end-
user experience.

Email us at hello@current.com

We just recently closed our Series A
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/25/current-raises-5m-for-
its-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/25/current-raises-5m-for-its-debit-
card-for-teens-that-parents-control-with-an-app/)

------
julietmatsai
Lesara | PHP Developer | Berlin, Germany| ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Competitive Pay
[https://corporate.lesara.com/career](https://corporate.lesara.com/career)

Lesara is the agile online retailer for great fashion & lifestyle products at
the best price. Less waste, faster turnover and the implementation of big data
and machine learning are just a few avenues that distinguish us within the
industry. With a team composed of over 20 nationalities, we combine a wide
range of experiences to consistently optimize everything we do.

To help push performance of our logistics platform to the next level we are
looking for a skilled PHP Developer with experience using Symfony2+.

Our tech stack currently contains PHP7, Symfony2+, Silex, ZF1, Magento, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic, nginx, chef, GitLab, Docker, ELK-Stack, Behat,
PHPunit, Capistrano, Varnish, HAProxy and RabbitMQ

See additional details here: [https://corporate.lesara.com/jobs/3265-php-
backend-developer...](https://corporate.lesara.com/jobs/3265-php-backend-
developer-m-f)

If you're interested, reach out to me directly at juliet.matsai@lesara.de

------
loganfrederick
Hologram | Backend Engineering, Full-Stack Engineer, Demand Generation,
Marketing | Chicago, IL, Relocation Possible | Onsite

At Hologram ([https://hologram.io/](https://hologram.io/)), our mission is to
build the platform creating connected products, including hardware (the
Hologram Dash and SIM cards), connecting to the Hologram cellular network, and
web applications for managing devices and data. We are venture backed and
growing fast to support our expanding customer base.

Our engineering team is truly "full-stack" with everything from low-level
embedded C up to React frontend work, and everything in-between. Engineers are
welcome to tackle any of these areas.

We are hiring in engineer, marketing, and sales in the Chicago area. We are
also open to helping relocate candidates from around the country.

You can see all our openings on our careers page:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hologram](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hologram)

If connecting everything to the internet by building the cellular network of
the future sounds as thrilling to you as it does to us, shoot me an email at
logan at hologram.io!

------
trevorhinesley
Soundstripe | Multiple Positions | Nashville, TN | ONSITE & REMOTE, FULL-TIME
| Salary $80-$150k | [https://soundstripe.com](https://soundstripe.com)

Soundstripe is a web application that allows filmmakers to license music for
their projects. They get unlimited licenses with the cost of their
subscription, and it's $15/mo or $135/yr. The music sync licensing industry is
antiquated and in desperate need of change. We're aiming to lead that charge.

Our customers are freelance videographers, churches/non-profits, YouTubers,
marketing agencies, and Fortune 500 companies.

Our stack consists of a Rails API + React front-end. Culture is paramount to
us as an organization, and I'll be happy to send our culture deck to you, as
well as answer any questions you may have.

We strongly prefer in-office, but for the right fit, we might consider some
form of remote.

For more information and to apply, visit
[https://soundstripe.breezy.hr/p/da9a936fdcad-senior-full-
sta...](https://soundstripe.breezy.hr/p/da9a936fdcad-senior-full-stack-
developer) and submit your application. Thanks so much!

------
nmackecj
CJ Affiliate | [https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Full Stack | Full-Time
| Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA | Onsite

CJ Affiliate is the market leader in affiliate marketing. We're looking for
senior software engineers with Scala, Java, Clojure, Haskell, or JavaScript
experience.

* We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

* Our codebase is ready to be deployed at any time

* Functional programming: Scala, Clojure, Haskell, JavaScript, etc. are big here.

* We believe that sustainable development of great products can only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) or on
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng)

nmacke@cj.com

------
retroryan
Grand Cloud | Software Consultant, DevOps Consultant | Western United States |
REMOTE & ONSITE, FULL-TIME, CONTRACT |
[https://www.grandcloud.com/](https://www.grandcloud.com/)

We're a small consulting shop tackling projects other companies deem
impossible. We currently have multiple clients ranging from large enterprises
in retail and ad tech space to small startups in fintec and education. We work
with the latest technologies such as Kubernetes, Istio, Vault, Consul, etc. on
Infrastructure and develop applications with Corda, Kotlin, Scala, gRPC, etc.
For data platforms we are using FaunaDB, Spark, Cassandra, etc.

We're looking for engineers who enjoy a diversity of projects and are self-
directed:

Backend Engineers / Consultant -> experience in the JVM ecosystem (Scala,
Kotlin or Java) and Data Technologies (Cassandra,Spark,etc.)

DevOps Engineers / Consultant -> experience with the HashiStack, Kubernetes
and Infrastructure Automation

CryptoCurrency / Smart Contract Engineers / Consultant -> experience with
Corda, Blockchain, etc.

On-site opportunities available in the western US. Remote opportunities
worldwide.

Email me directly at ryan at grand cloud

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Full Stack Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
full-stack web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics
visualization and analysis platform.

We need help creating web applications with functionality ranging from
visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations. To support these apps, we are looking to create
systems that will analyze and search huge amounts of genomic data, support our
visualization and collaboration needs, and provide a robust API. Expertise in
web development and/or database design/optimization is desired. Our technology
stack is postgres, node, and vue.js.

The successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building these
systems and apps and will also help with our goal of simplifying genomic
analysis in order to move toward precision medicine.

Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift
Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* Performance Engineering Lead: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/932752](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/932752)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
thijsb
Fastned | Software Engineer (front-end and full stack) | Amsterdam, NL |
ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Fastned is fueling the electricity transition by building Europe's largest
fast charging network for electric vehicles. We're looking for software
engineers to form our very first software team, whom will build the core of
Fastned.

We're looking for team members with all kinds of experience (fresh college
graduates to experienced seniors, front-end & full stack) to form this
software team. Fastned is a fast growing comapny of 25 persons right now. We
opened our German office last week in Cologne, and are hoping to open an
office in London early 2018.

You'll be working to replace the current SAAS offering we use now, which
combines everything from CRM, to billing & invoicing, to the connection with
our charging stations in the field.

The tech stack is open on the table, those decisions will be made by this
software team. There's a blank state and an opportunity to really make a
change at Fastned and the way Europe will be charging their FEVs. It's going
to be great!

Interested? Send me an email at jobs@fastned.nl or come have coffee with us in
Amsterdam. fastned.nl/en/jobs

------
crummy
Sauce Labs (www.saucelabs.com / www.testobject.com) | Multiple Positions |
Berlin & SF | Onsite

Sauce Labs is the premier platform for testing apps or websites on real
devices, emulators or simulators. View all our jobs here:
[http://grnh.se/ex5dth1](http://grnh.se/ex5dth1)

However, I'm a developer in the Berlin office, where we create the real device
platform. We have thousands of physical Android and iOS devices that we make
available for automated and manual testing for our customers, as reliably as
possible.

Here are some of the challenges we're taking on:

* Writing software does low level interactions with phones (e.g. getting video and simulating gestures) and ensuring this software works across nearly all devices

* Cleaning/resetting devices after tests

* Moving to zero-downtime deploys when we can't avoid state (we do have physical phones connected to servers at some point after all)

* Making a library of hundreds of different models of phone with different requirements and compatibilities and reliability all appear consistently and reliably to our customers

* Lots more, depending on the day!

Our tech stack is Java, Docker, Angular and React. There's only ~8 of us on
the real device team and we need help, preferably from folks with Java
experience but low level Android or iOS would also be great! We need another
frontend developer too!

Apply with the link I gave above or if you have any questions please reach out
to me (mcrum at saucelabs dot com). I've been here for a couple years now and
we have a great team!

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or not):
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast and profitable.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"
         
         Have a good one!

------
jameincke
CloserIQ | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | closeriq.com

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://bit.ly/2kmJBJE](http://bit.ly/2kmJBJE) (ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Associate: [http://bit.ly/2xQPXUC](http://bit.ly/2xQPXUC) (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid of sales & recruiting where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

------
amadeus_ym
Amadeus | Software Engineers | Nice, France | ONSITE | Full-time

Amadeus is the leading provider of IT solutions to the global tourism and
travel industry. If you've ever taken a plane or train, rented a car, slept in
a hotel or gone on a cruise, chances are that Amadeus software was powering
nearly every step of the journey.

A few key facts about Amadeus in 2016 : 1.3 billion passengers boarded 595
million bookings processed €700 million invested in R&D

Our main Research & Development centre is the Nice campus - situated at the
heart of Sophia Antipolis, the European Union’s leading Technology hub,
between the mountains and the sea, and just 20 minutes’ drive from Nice
international airport. Working here means belonging to a dynamic ecosystem
with its business and engineering schools, university, training and research
organisations, and its 1,400 companies.

You will work in a multicultural and exciting environment where you will be
able to learn every day, drive your career and of course enjoy your life at
work and out of work on the French Riviera. There are more than 3800 of us
working here on the Amadeus campus, from 70 nationalities.

We're looking for software engineers, across a wide range of domains: Backend
Development, Frontend Development, Scalability, DevOps, QA, Team Management.
Technologies include, but are not limited to: Angular, ANgularJS, Python,
Node, Java, C++/STL, SQL and noSQL etc...

We're looking for graduates, as well as experienced engineers. We can of
course organise relocation for international candidates.

To apply, contact me at yannick.malins@amadeus.com with a short resume, don't
forget to mention you saw this on HN!

------
dannykwells
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | Data Scientist; Systems Engineer;
Postdoctoral Research Associate, Biological Data Science; Biostatistician |
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

The Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy is the world's leading non-
profit research institute devoted to curing cancer by activating the
endogenous immune system, and we need you to help us drive discoveries that
will ultimately save lives.

An unprecedented collaboration between the country’s leading immunologists and
cancer centers, members of the Parker Institute include Memorial Sloan
Kettering Cancer Center, Stanford Medicine, the University of California, Los
Angeles, the University of California San Francisco, the University of
Pennsylvania, Dana Farber Cancer Institute, and The University of Texas MD
Anderson Cancer Center, with the mission of making cancer a curable disease.
The Parker Institute network also includes more than 40 industry and nonprofit
partners, more than 60 labs and more than 300 of the nation’s top researchers
focused on treating the deadliest cancers. The Institute was created through a
$250 million grant from tech entrepreneur Sean Parker in 2016.

In our first year, we were voted one of the top 10 most innovative companies
in biotech ([https://www.fastcompany.com/company/parker-institute-for-
can...](https://www.fastcompany.com/company/parker-institute-for-cancer-
immunotherapy)) and we're only going to grow in the years to come.

Interested in joining? You can learn more about our open positions and apply
here: [https://www.parkerici.org/careers/](https://www.parkerici.org/careers/)

~~~
cing
"San Francisco, IL"? It's quite a commute to an alternate dimension =)

~~~
dannykwells
Indeed! (It's fixed now - thanks!)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
scandit
Scandit | Full-stack Web Developer | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE |
[https://scandit.com/](https://scandit.com/)

Scandit is a well-funded Swiss startup that makes the best barcode scanning
software.

Scandit was founded in 2009 by three ETH Zurich PhDs to replace bulky,
expensive laser-based barcode scanners with mobile devices that use the built-
in camera and computer vision to recognize barcodes.

Today, Scandit's Barcode Scanning SDK is used by NASA, DHL and other brands
everyone knows. In 2017, Scandit raised an additional $7.5M in funding. We
have engineering offices in Zurich and Warsaw.

We are looking for a full-stack engineer for our backend team in Zurich.

We make sure that everyone on the team has a chance to work on a fun project
to learn new skills (Spark for data science, API for a QA robot arm,
WebAssembly, async Python). We also have company tech talks every other week.

You need to be a Swiss/EU citizen or hold a valid work permit in Switzerland.

Please apply here: [https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=9127...](https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=912757)

------
hagbarth
Pento | Full stack developer | EU | REMOTE ONLY
[https://pento.dk](https://pento.dk)

Come join us building a new payroll product for European small/medium sized
businesses! A very conservative market with old competitors and products =
tons of potential. We are a remote team, which means we have no office and you
can work from wherever you want. We're all in on transparency, a great work
culture and teamwork. Founders are 500 Startups alums and have previously
worked on two startups, one of them out of Silicon Valley.

We're looking for a full stack web developer to join our remote team. Ideally,
you are a person who is not only proficient in frontend and backend work, but
also have some experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you will be
part of the early team, you should be a fast learner and be able to work in
different roles.

Read more here: [https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-
developer-...](https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-developer-
javascript-go-remote) Or contact me: emil at company url

------
lingwchang
LedgerFunding, Inc. | VP Engineering | New York City | Onsite

We are an early-stage FinTech startup that leverages the blockchain and
distributed ledger technology to create a trustful smart market for working
capital. Our use case was selected into the IBM Blockchain Founder
Accelerator.

We are looking for an engineering leader to join us. Responsibilities include
software development, product roadmap, and building the engineering team. Our
ideal candidate would have worked in established company and startup with the
following experience:

\- professional software development and managing software engineers

\- planning, architecting, and launching enterprise-grade systems and
solutions

\- DevOps with cloud technologies and modern programming languages for web
applications

\- familiarity with blockchain (any flavor)

If you are looking to join a blockchain-enabled business rather than another
crypto project, and if you are looking to take your career to the next level,
we'd love to hear from you!

Apply on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/529131252/?pathWildca...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/529131252/?pathWildcard=529131252&trk=mcm)

------
mgalgs
Directangular | San Diego, CA | Experienced full stack developer

We build e-commerce/business management web sites in the Direct Sales space
([https://shoptheroe.com](https://shoptheroe.com) and
[https://popitup.com](https://popitup.com)).

In the past year and a half we've grown from 0 to 200,000+ daily active users.
We're shipping new features and scaling like crazy!

Job description:

    
    
      - Full-time
      - 90% remote (Every Friday we do a hack+lunch session somewhere around San Diego county)
      - Django
      - ReactJS
      - Postgres, Redis, memcached
      - Celery, RabbitMQ
      - WebRTC, Janus, ffmpeg
      - Kubernetes
      - Competitive pay, benefits, equity
      - Company-sponsored conference attendance (Pycon, SCALE, Kubecon, etc.)
      - Company provided laptop that candidate gets to keep
    

Job requirements:

    
    
      - Bachelor's or greater in any field of Engineering or CS
      - 5+ years of Django development
      - ReactJS
      - Linux
      - git
      - AWS
      - UX expertise is a big plus
    

To apply, please send me an email with resume/portfolio:
mitch@directangular.com.

------
rjralgar
Cedar | www.cedar.com | Onsite | Full Stack Engineer / DevOps Engineer /
Forward Deployed Engineer | New York

Cedar is focused on improving the healthcare financial experience for patients
and providers. We partner with the most important institutions in the
healthcare space that are vital to the care provided in our communities. Our
technology enables patients to understand the cost of their healthcare and
have a flawless experience when trying to afford and manage their healthcare
needs.

Our team is comprised of engineers, physicians, and data scientists; all
united by our passion to improve our healthcare system. We are based in New
York, NY and are backed by some of the best investors in New York and Silicon
Valley including Thrive Capital and Founders Fund.

A perfect opportunity for those looking for opportunities to make real impact
to our product as well as the wider world in an early-stage startup with huge
potential for learning and growth.

Some of the technologies we use: Python/Django, JavaScript, React, Postgres,
Redis, AWS.

We have openings for Full Stack Engineer and DevOps Engineer. We also have
openings for Forward Deployed Engineers. FDEs are full-stack engineers who
also work directly with our clients (healthcare providers) to make them
successful on Cedar.

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/careportalinc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/careportalinc)
or email careers@cedar.com

Typical interview process: 1 intro phone call, 1 technical phone
screen/HackerRank , 1 onsite interview (~3 hours of technical interviews), 1
take home (compensated), 1 onsite (~3 hours to get to know the team better)

------
jmfn
Conversant | Sr. Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[http://www.conversantmedia.com](http://www.conversantmedia.com)

The Audience & Forecasting team at Conversant is looking for a seasoned
frontend engineer in Chicago:
([https://alliancedata.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?j...](https://alliancedata.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=0089690))..
to help lead full stack web application development for our team. Conversant
develops next-gen ad tech and is changing the way marketers connect and
interact with their consumers. Our team is building new tools to help
customers understand the reach of their ad campaigns and to forecast their
audience sizes. Our stack is Node, Typescript, Angular 5, Postgres, Redis,
Kafka, Docker. We are a small, agile team, working within a Chicago-based tech
organization of 200+ and collaborate closely with other service teams. If
you're interested please ping me, Jim at jfrantzen (@) conversantmedia (.)
com. Let me know you're from HN. (Sorry no recruiters)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers | SF | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products, especially off-
grid solar energy systems, in emerging markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/angaza-raises-10-5-million-in-
series...](https://blog.angaza.com/angaza-raises-10-5-million-in-series..).

As an engineer at Angaza, you create tools that connect electricity to
thousands more people every single night. We are hiring multiple roles in San
Francisco, including mobile and full-stack developers:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerN..).

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/?venue=hackerN..).

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering..).

Angaza is a for-profit company, post-series B, with customers in more than
thirty countries. Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a
carefully bounded home project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in
gotcha logic puzzles or adversarial whiteboard programming, and we strive to
give you specific constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
buro9
Cloudflare | Engineer | San Francisco, London, Austin, Champaign, Warsaw |
ONSITE
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/)

Cloudflare sits in front of your internet applications and make them faster
and more secure.

We are looking for people in a number of teams including our data team (Go,
Kafka, Spark, Flink), our platform team (Kubernetes, Go, Mesos and Marathon),
our edge team (Nginx, Lua, C++) and JS performance (JS, Rust, Node, Go, Lua)
are working on some interesting projects, and we always need Go engineers to
help connect all of these things together and establish new standards for how
we do that. The DDoS team is hiring low level engineers (C, Python, golang and
packets wangling, TCP/IP, DPDK, netmap, patching kernel).

If you are interested please visit the link above, or you can email me
directly if you have questions and I'll try and answer:
dkitchen@cloudflare.com (just questions... applications via the link above
please).

Notes: You do not need a degree, just a way to demonstrate you know your
stuff. Everyone is welcome.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | US, EMEA, APAC | Tech, Sales, Marketing | Full Time | Onsite

Working at Cloudera is about contributing toward the greater good. You’ll find
we’ve been involved in some impressive initiatives, including helping
establish a cloud-based collection and analysis tool that identified suspected
human trafficking networks and individuals.

At Cloudera, we are passionate about creating a stimulating and supportive
work environment for you. We strive to keep you healthy, happy and productive.
We also offer comprehensive medical, dental and vision insurance plans,
flexible savings accounts, 401(k) investment accounts and gym subsidy. Many
employees work from home on Wednesdays, which are free from scheduled meetings
so people can focus on getting things done. An exciting and dynamic public
startup company with unique generous benefits!

We are growing fast and have openings in the Bay Area, Austin, all over the US
and the world; in engineering, sales, support, marketing, product, HR and
more.

Ready for a new and rewarding adventure? Check out our listings and apply
here: [https://goo.gl/5zCuS2](https://goo.gl/5zCuS2)

------
yunhakim
Simple Habit | Head of Design or Senior Product Designer | San Francisco -
Onsite | [https://www.simplehabit.com](https://www.simplehabit.com)

Simple Habit is on a mission to empower every human to stress less and live
better. In just one year we’ve become the #1 meditation app, celebrated 1
million users, and changing people’s lives every day. We’re growing fast, and
we want to bring on an experienced and talented designer to help us solve
interesting design problems.

Are you Interested in having a huge impact and build the leading platform in
health and wellness together with our mission driven team? Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit](https://jobs.lever.co/simplehabit)

Here’s a Forbes article on our Shark Tank pitch:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/trangho/2017/10/02/shark-
tank-s...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/trangho/2017/10/02/shark-tank-season-
premiere-millennial-passes-on-deal-with-robert-herjavec-sir-richard-branson/)

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

Our mission is pretty simple: we believe that everyone deserves access to
sophisticated financial advice. Over the past five years, Wealthfront has
built a technology company focused on re-architecting the finance industry,
and along the way we’ve created a new category known as automated investment
services (aka ‘robo-advisors’, but truth be told we’re fairly light on
robots). What that actually means is we build software that enables us to
democratize access to services typically reserved for the ultra-wealthy, and
through automation we can deliver those services to investors at an incredibly
low cost. And it’s working; we have clients across the country who trust us
with over $8 billion in assets -- and we’re just getting started!

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for DevOps
Engineers, iOS Engineers and Android Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
colefame
Fame | Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY |
Onsite | Full-time | $100K+ and equity with full benefits

I’m the founder and CEO at Fame (fame.co). We built the first ecommerce
platform for famous people (celebrities and influencers) and have been turning
hundreds of influential people into retailers over the past year.

We build shopping websites, full-embeddable stores for blogs, a shopping cart
that works perfectly within Instagram and Snapchat, and iOS apps for our
clients so their followers and fans can buy every product they recommend all
from their own storefront with a universal cart.

Our platform is impeccably engineered and customers love us for it — we have
hundreds of famous clients and hundreds of satisfied brand partners (Nordstom,
Nike, Amazon, etc.). We have amazing investors, plenty of funding, an
incredible office in SF (in SOMA), and a low burn rate.

We have 3 software engineers and are looking for a few more. Our software
stack: * Backend - Ruby on Rails (v5.1), PostgreSQL, Digital Ocean * Online
Stores - CoffeeScript, Haml, Rails * Embeddable Storefronts - React * Apps -
Swift * Scraping experience is a plus (using Ruby, Python, or other
structures)

Our team is all full-stack. We generally distribute software tasks based on
individual interest and skill. As our 4th software engineer, you will have
tons of project ownership. Your ideas will influence the company’s direction.
You will do interdisciplinary work across our platform and learn from best-of-
the-best engineers.

To succeed here, you need to be a quick learner, have a passion for software
engineering, and be excited to work at a growing seed stage company.

If interested, please email me at cole[at]fame.co.

------
_kardan
Akvo | Software developer | Amsterdam | REMOTE/ONSITE,
[https://akvo.org](https://akvo.org)

Akvo Lumen is open source software that helps international development
organisations transform, analyse and visualise their data. Our partners use
Lumen to create visualisations, maps and dashboards.

We're looking for a developer who can help on the front end and the back end,
but it's OK if you're more comfortable on one or the other, so long as you're
willing to learn.

Lumen stack includes React, Clojure, PostgreSQL, Windshaft, Keycloak,
Kubernetes, CSS/SASS, Docker.

We're a small remote team. We're looking for someone who is self motivated,
good at taking ownership of tasks, speaks English, set up for remote work and
willing to learn. We prefer that you are located CET plus/minus 2 hours.

Akvo is a not-for-profit foundation focused on making international
development and country governance more effective, transparent and
collaborative.

    
    
      https://akvo.org/products/akvo-lumen
      https://github.com/akvo/akvo-lumen
    

Interested? email me at daniel@akvo.org

------
gregdoesit
Uber | Back-end, Android, iOS | Amsterdam, Netherlands | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Uber's Amsterdam engineering office is looking for back-end, Android and iOS
engineers for the following teams: * Payments: building the future of payments
for on-demand services. We own a very large chunk of the payments stack end-to
end in this office, which opens exciting opportunities. * Mobile platform:
build tooling that will make our engineers more productive (and happier!)

Learn more about our team at
[http://t.uber.com/amsterdam](http://t.uber.com/amsterdam) Interested? Shoot
gergely@uber.com an email if interested.

\--

About me: I'm an engineering manager started as an engineer here at Uber, in
Amsterdam. My first project was rewriting the Uber app
([https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/](https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/))
and the last interesting piece of code I committed was open sourcing the
architecture behind it
([https://github.com/uber/RIBs](https://github.com/uber/RIBs)).

------
KOsborneThanx
Thanx | San Francisco, CA & Denver, CO | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.thanx.com/careers/](https://www.thanx.com/careers/)

Thanx helps offline retailers build deeper, data-driven relationships with
their best customers by integrating loyalty, feedback, referrals, and
personalized marketing tools. We bring data to the real world!Thanx is backed
by some of the best VCs including Sequoia Capital and Icon Ventures.

Current Stack: * Service-oriented architecture * Ruby on Rails on the backend
* React.js on the front-end (migrating now) * Redis-based MQ for async
processing * Infrastructure is on Heroku / AWS / RedisLabs * Swift / Realm for
iOS * Hybrid application for Android (not fully native)

Looking for: Full Stack Developer (4+ years experience) & our first Data
Scientist (3+ years experience)

FS: [http://grnh.se/repn6d1](http://grnh.se/repn6d1) DataSci:
[http://grnh.se/a1dnrx1](http://grnh.se/a1dnrx1)

Please reach out to me directly kris.osborne@thanx.com | Head of Talent

------
goldbeck
TetraScience | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Product &
Project Managers, Senior Software Engineer-in-Test etc... | Boston, MA | Full-
Time, Onsite, [http://tetrascience.com](http://tetrascience.com)

TetraScience is a Boston-based SaaS company and rapidly growing startup
applying an IoT playbook to lab research. We build hardware and software that
allow research organizations to connect their existing lab instruments to a
cloud infrastructure, in a sense, an online dashboard to coordinate
experiments, monitor equipment parameters, and manage experimental data, as
well as an integration layer between instruments and a customer's ELN or LIMS
system-of-choice. In short, our goal at TetraScience is to use IoT to increase
the efficiency of scientific research.

Our goal at TetraScience is to effect industry-wide change, and we have
intentionally built a team of passionately curious engineers of diverse
backgrounds who support science and value scientific advancement. You know the
quote “The best minds of [our] generation are thinking about how to make
people click ads”? We're a decent counterexample.

Overall, it's a fun, sharp team with a lot of potential upside working in a
fairly interesting space (well, _I_ like science anyway...). Plus, we're
probably in the best location in the world to be doing what we're doing, and
we're hiring experienced folks across the board. Join us!

Stack: Node, React, Python, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Mongo, Docker, AWS...

I'm one of the senior engineers, and am incredibly bullish on our prospects
conditioned on continuing to get the right talent as we grow, hit me up at
jg.public@tetrascience.com if you're interested.

------
lovely204
Red Badger, Senior Software Engineer Consultant, London UK, ONSITE (No remote)

We are a digital consultancy made up of close to 100 team mates working on
digital transformation projects for clients such as Fortnum and Mason, The BBC
and Tesco.

Our clients provide us with complex challenges which we tackle in cross
functional teams made up of talented developers, UX and Digital Designers,
Delivery Leads and Testers. We love Kanban and share our expertise in lean and
agile ways of working with our clients.

We take an agnostic approach to choosing the technology we use; recently we
have been working with React, Redux, Node, Ruby, Serverless and Java.

The 3 founders still own 100% of the company and after 7 hard worked years
we’re growing 50% year on year; having been profitable since day one.

We make sure our team is well looked after with competitive salaries and a
great benefits package including an annual training budget.

More details here- [https://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/senior-software-
engi...](https://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/senior-software-engineer-
consultant)

Any questions? Drop us an email at jobs@red-badger.com

------
captaintobs
Scribd | Senior Recommendations/Search Engineer | San Francisco | VISA |
ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on our recommendation and
search systems. You should have a strong machine learning background with
experience in search or recommendations with a production system or a MS/PHD
in a related field. Scala/Spark and SQL experience is a plus.

We are also looking for engineers with any level of experience to work on our
payments systems. Rails experience a plus, but not a requirement.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the
world and use it to take book discovery to the next level. Scribd has a very
friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable, and well funded.
We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work life balance.
Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far. If you have questions
you can reach me at toby at scribd.com. I am happy to answer any question
related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773).

NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~25-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Clojure, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and
Redshift, and we already have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and
Paypal. We ingest and parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict
when people will change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Data Scientist

* Product Designer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer, Search

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
jjrumi
Xing | Multiple positions | Barcelona | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.xing.com/](https://www.xing.com/)

Xing's Barcelona office offers a great, multicultural and diverse environment.
The sunny office is located in the center of Barcelona, with a large terrace.
As well as flexible working hours that support your work-life balance, you’ll
have an opportunity to unleash your skills and acquire new ones. We do regular
team and offsite events, and we send you to conferences. Furthermore, you have
the option to work on whatever you like once per quarter during our XING-wide
Hack Week. Of course, we also provide free drinks and fruit as well as
restaurant vouchers and German/Spanish lessons. We offer also a flexible
compensation plan (health insurance / transport / nursery tickets), a
competitive salary with a permanent contract and 30 days of vacation (26+4).

Open positions:

    
    
      - iOS Developer
      - Android Developer
      - Fullstack Developer with Rails
      - Team Lead
      - Agile Tester
      - Senior Frontend Developer
      - Senior Product Manager

------
nmec
JustPark | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time

We’re looking for talented engineers to join the JustPark team and help us
take our product to the next level. Current open roles include:

\- Software Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- QA Automation Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

 _The stack_

Frontend: React & Ember.

Backend: PHP, Python, Golang & Node.js. MySQL, Postgres & Redis.

Infra: Nginx, Ansible, Kubernetes & Jenkins all on AWS.

iOS: Swift, CocoaPods & fastlane.

 _About us_

JustPark is reinventing parking for the digital age. Our mission is to make
parking easy - helping drivers save time, avoid stress and enjoy an easy
journey every time. Our 5-star apps help you find a space in seconds, whenever
and wherever you need it - and even let you reserve and pay seamlessly at
20,000+ locations.

Winners of Sir Richard Branson’s VOOM competition, backed by BMW and Index
Ventures (Facebook, JustEat, Dropbox) and chosen as one of WIRED’s hottest
European startups, JustPark’s award-winning service is trusted by over 1.5
million drivers - with the highest-rated apps and fastest payments in the
sector.

Learn more about the roles and apply:
[https://www.justpark.com/about/jobs/](https://www.justpark.com/about/jobs/)
or email jobs@justpark.com

------
bluellama
Parsons | Full Time | REMOTE

We are a team of about fifteen developers and sys admins. We are looking to
hire an additional software developer with solid Unix/Linux skills and (if
possible) a good knowledge of computer security. We work from home and
communicate via text and vid eo chat. We work 40-hour weeks with flexible
hours, but we try to overlap as much as possible with 10am-4pm Eastern Time.
We are currently working on about five different projects, each written in one
or more of five different programming languages. These projects are small,
ranging from one to three developers each. Nearly everyone works on at least
two different projects , so we all need to be competent in more than one
language. Some of us started as system administrators and later became soft
ware developers. Others are pure developers with solid Unix/Linux skills.

    
    
      - Work from home!
      - Relaxed atmosphere
      - 40 hour work weeks
    

You must have an active DoD security clearance.

[https://parsonsjob.neocities.org/dev.html](https://parsonsjob.neocities.org/dev.html)

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python/Django Developer (strong medior or senior) |
Almere, The Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa

Elements Interactive is a tech studio building rock-solid web and mobile apps
for a variety of clients (check our website to see the projects). We have an
international team of over 65 professionals passionate about technology,
personal development and knowledge sharing. Our current BE tech stack -
Python, Django, Postgres, Nginx, Memcached, Redis, RabbitMQ, Ansible.

PERKS * equipment of your choice * conferences/events/courses to stay on top
of your skills * flexible working hours (occasional WFH) * fun events with the
team, like Friday Beer&Games afternoons * travel costs compensated (if
home<==>office >10km) * decent pension plan * free lunch, snacks, unlimited
freshly ground coffee every day

More about us [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6)

------
akhiln
Seneca Systems (YC S16) | Full-time | ONSITE | Redwood City, CA |
[https://www.senecagov.com](https://www.senecagov.com) | Full-Stack Engineer

We are working to strengthen the vital bond between the government and its
people. Our constituent services platform, Romulus, centralizes constituent
communications, organizes service management, and provides insights into
constituent behaviors and preferences. Romulus is currently being used in
major cities like Chicago, Los Angeles, Houston and more.

We're hiring experienced Full Stack engineers (Ruby/Rails, Ember, Postgres) to
build our core engineering team.

How to apply? \- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/seneca.systems/af9a3d5c-e134-4466-a194...](https://jobs.lever.co/seneca.systems/af9a3d5c-e134-4466-a194-883e39e6a4d6)
\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/seneca.systems/e9cb1b81-2701-4d41-b8e2...](https://jobs.lever.co/seneca.systems/e9cb1b81-2701-4d41-b8e2-5e1e95c7e9d9)

------
memberZero
Electron RX | Multiple roles| Cambridge UK | Onsite | Full time | varied +
equity

ElectronRX are building predictive health care and diagnostics platform
towards digital medicines - modulation of organ function and autonomic nervous
system for treatment of debilitating conditions.

We're looking for:

Senior engineer, you'll be touching hardware, cloud systems, build systems
etc, you name it we'll need to put it together at some point.

Medical physicist / bioengineer - we have hardware to design and get built for
implanted stimulation of the nervous system.

Systems designer / technical architect - Someone with a broad technical
experience, knowledge of software, mechanical systems, lots of design and
problem solving. To work with our existing systems engineer on building the
spec for the platform and future products.

Machine learning engineer - Junior and senior applicants welcomed, we're
working in the medical space on several applications. Tailored therapeutics
are the end goal. We're based in central Cambridge with a lovely little
office.

Tech stack:

\- Python

\- kakfa

\- GRPC

\- AWS

applications though angel list please :
[https://angel.co/ebio-1](https://angel.co/ebio-1) or email
bryn@electronrx.com

------
olieidel
Merantix | {Frontend, Machine Intelligence} Engineer | Berlin | Full-Time,
Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[http://www.merantix.com](http://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. We acquire enterprise
datasets that enable promising products, we incubate those products in joint
ventures, and we spin off companies to support their growth. Our team is made
up of entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier
universities in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhD’s and work
experience at top tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital,
Berlin, and are growing quickly!

I'm on the medical project and we're looking for a second Frontend Engineer to
join me. In my opinion, we've got the Holy Trinity of software development
covered: A superb language (ClojureScript), a great field with real impact
potential (improving healthcare) and a great team (us). So if you're
passionate about functional programming and Clojure in particular, you should
definitely apply!

We are also looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join our core team
to help us develop impactful applications of machine learning across a range
of fields. We deploy to Google Cloud Platform, leveraging Tensorflow, Apache
Beam, Google Cloud ML, and Docker.

You will:

    
    
      * Research and prototype state-of-the-art deep learning models
    
      * Design terabyte-scale data pipelines
    
      * Iterate on building and analyzing products to uncover scalable businesses
    
    

Have a look at our job openings here:

[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA.

Software Engineer: Full time, Onsite. Small team working on everything from
machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Showcase SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo,
documentation and how-to articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | senior and junior engineers | London (UK) | Onsite

We use 120TB+ of data and industry-leading domain expertise to help prevent
financial crime for global institutions. At the moment we're looking for
engineers of any experience level.

What’s different about us?

\- No rockstar coders or brilliant jerks — just great people solving hard
problems for real customers.

\- Anyone can get involved with any part of our system — front-end developers
can write Hadoop jobs

\- We have a committed focus on delivering quality, while not being scared of
pushing back on customer demands.

Whats great about our culture?

\- We work hard but it’s never “crunch time” for us. No sleeping under desks
or 14-hour days.

\- Amazing communication between roles in the company. Developers chat to
sales/marketing/AMs all the time, asking for feedback and input both ways.

\- We use the best technology to solve problems, whether it’s something new or
something established

\- We’ve got great infrastructure for working from home (easy to drop-in
hangouts, a lot of communication over chat and GitHub)

\- Great collaborative environment. Everyone wants to improve and get better
at coding.

\- Beautiful office overlooking Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast.

We work with Python, JS, React, Docker, Golang, Hadoop, ElasticSearch,
Terraform, Ansible, Neo4j and Dgraph. Experience in any of these is a plus but
not required.

Drop me a line (email in profile) if any questions.

Email jobs@arachnys.com to apply, linking to your GitHub or some other code
that you think tells a good story about you.

------
dhinp
Nowsta | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Stack Developer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

[https://www.nowsta.com/careers](https://www.nowsta.com/careers)

Nowsta, on the surface, is a workforce management platform (scheduling,
coordination, time tracking) for events companies, but ultimately we are most
interested in changing the relationship between employers and their employees,
particularly in the hourly wage / gig economy. We are bringing financial
empowerment, job opportunities, and more to those who in general are
underserved by their industries, and we've already made big strides with
executing on these ideas.

We're a pretty small team but are growing quickly and looking for experienced
developers to help build out the foundations of our dev team, so think lots of
autonomy and leadership opportunity. Our stack is React / Rails back-end, but
specific experience with those are not strictly necessary. Even though it's a
startup, we're well funded and are offering competitive salaries.

Feel free to reach out to me directly at dan@nowsta.com with any interest or
questions!

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote | USA/Canada only
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (Java) \- Devops Engineers \- Software Test Engineers,
and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2017 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
parsabg
AYLIEN | Data and Search Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Dublin, Ireland

At AYLIEN we routinely aggregate, analyze and index large volumes of textual
content from various channels such as RSS feeds, social media and databases.
We are looking for an experienced data and search engineer to help us evolve
and bring our aggregation and search capabilities to the next level, in terms
of scale, functionality and speed.

Must haves:

\- Expertise with full text search indexing solutions such as Solr and
ElasticSearch

\- Expert in two or more of the following programming languages: Java, Python,
Ruby, Scala or Go

\- Experience with building distributed data processing pipelines

\- Familiarity with continuous aggregation of content at web-scale, for
example from RSS feeds, social media, web crawling, etc.

\- Familiarity with production engineering principles and practices, such as
continuous integration/delivery, high availability, etc.

If the above sounds interesting, have a look at the full job description and
apply on our website: [https://aylien.com/job/data-search-
engineer/](https://aylien.com/job/data-search-engineer/)

Or email me directly: parsa@aylien.com

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Front-End and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE (within USA) | Full-time

Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're solving complex
supply chain problems involving everything from creating production-ready
artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of pricing,
manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry. Our engineering
team is fully remote and oriented towards functional programming.

Our stack: React, Haskell, Postgres. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll become an
important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You will be leading projects
building the architecture of our customer-facing site and backend tools.
Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[http://airtable.com/universe](http://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring engineers for web (Javascript + Flow, Node, React), iOS
(Objective-C, Swift), and Android.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Javascript Engineer/Architect | San Francisco/SF | ONSITE
| [https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

Truebill is an automated financial assistant that helps people optimize their
finances without having to think about it. We are seeking an experienced full-
stack Javascript engineer. We’re looking for smart, driven engineers who are
passionate about building great consumer-facing products at scale.

As a part of our small team, you’ll have input and immense impact on
everything from business to product to engineering. You’ll also have a lot of
choice in terms of what types of things you’d like to work on, and what areas
you’d like to grow in.

Our stack is awesome to work with: * React Native * Redux * Relay * GraphQL *
Node * Postgres

Unfortunately, we cannot accept any dev bootcamp candidates right now. CS/CE-
type degree and/or solid experience is required. Experience with machine
learning is a plus. Experience working on consumer-scale apps is a plus.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info. We'll do a quick call to discuss
further.

------
beck5
Overleaf (www.overleaf.com) | REMOTE | Ops Engineer & Growth Hacker At
overleaf we help academics collaborate more effectively and make LaTeX easier
to work with. We recently acquired ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the two
platforms into Overleaf v2. 1\. Ops Engineer: We want to migrate our
infrastructure to Google Cloud/AWS/Docker from our current setup based around
Chef-server running on Linode. The technologies we currently use and will
still need to support before any migration include Ubuntu, Redis, MongoDB,
Haproxy, Nginx, Node.js, Jenkins and Docker. The Ops job will involve
responsibilities like:

\- Modifying our Node.js services to work with different architectures as they
evolve

\- Improving auto-scaling for our LaTeX compiling backend

\- Management & maintenance of our infrastructure

\- Improving our CI and deployment process

\- Testing and improving our backup & backup verification process, and
emergency procedures

\- Keeping our emergency monitoring services tested and up to date

\- Improving and automating the Docker build process of our open source and
onsite package

\- Being on call to deal with out of hours emergencies

Send us an email with a CV and cover letter: jobs@overleaf.com

------
npalrecha
Snapdocs | Rails & Data & Product Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
Fulltime, [https://www.snapdocs.com](https://www.snapdocs.com)

Snapdocs (YC W14, SV Angel) is an early stage, rapidly growing company looking
to fill a variety of engineering roles. We're a small team tackling the
absolutely massive mortgage market. We're bringing modern, elegant software to
a field that still relies on fax machines and manilla envelopes. We bring
security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based pillar of the US economy. The
type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, data, and
computer vision. We won't start work on a new feature until we can point to
the numbers we hope to move. Snapdocs' culture is one that trusts its team
members to make smart decisions. This means we value both independent work as
well as seeking collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the
market and we're looking to expand further.

Skills & Requirements

* Rails Engineer. 4+ years experience, but more is welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you probably lean either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know (and enjoy) your strengths.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs)

------
andrethegiant
Inflect Inc | San Francisco | Front-end Engineer | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Our small but growing team of ex-Apple/Netapp/Airware/BitTorrent engineers are
building an internet infrastructure marketplace. Learn more at
[https://inflect.com/about](https://inflect.com/about)

Like working with the latest tools and technology in modern web development?
Look no further: We write our React components in JSX/ES6, transpile down with
Babel, and bundle with Webpack. We use Flow for static type analysis, a strict
set of ESLint rules for linting, and prettier for formatting. We're fans of
flexbox and author stylesheets in Sass. Our environments are consistent thanks
to Docker and we run unit tests on every pull request thanks to CircleCI.

For a complete look at our stack, go to
[https://stackshare.io/inflect/tech](https://stackshare.io/inflect/tech)

Requirements:

\- 2+ years experience with professional web development

\- You can compare features between ES5/ES6/ES7 off the top of your head

\- You are aware of CSS quirks and how to mitigate them

\- You are more than comfortable with the command line

\- You have a sharp attention to detail

\- You can communicate clearly and are well-organized

Bonus:

\- You contribute (or have contributed) to open source

\- You've worked with Algolia and/or Mapbox GL before

\- You know how to unlock Bill Clinton in NBA Jam on Sega Genesis

Email jason at inflect dot com a link to your GitHub profile.

------
schlanda
Business Insider | Senior DevOps Engineer, Backend Engineer | New York, NY |
Onsite | Fulltime

Senior Devops Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/se...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/senior-
devops-engineer-acRjFY05yr56SneMg-44q7)

Backend Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ba...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/backend-
engineer-cxxaayDT8r54GRdG1ZS6tF)

Business Insider is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

------
sinneduy
Gusto | Site Reliability Engineer/DevOps | San Francisco, CA | ON-SITE | Full-
time

Gusto is fundamentally changing how the world works by empowering everyone to
put people first. Gusto reimagines payroll, benefits, HR, and personal finance
by automating the most complicated, impersonal business tasks and making them
simple and delightful.

We're looking for two engineers to join our Site Reliability Team. As a
foundational member of the team you will have significant autonomy and
opportunity to shape the future architecture of our infrastructure. We work
and experiment with a variety of technologies including Kafka, Kubernetes,
Vault, and more. We also use chef, terraform, docker, AWS, packer and ruby
pretty heavily in our day to day.

email: dennis.yu@gusto.com
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gusto/jobs/33667#.WiHBNZM-
eO8](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gusto/jobs/33667#.WiHBNZM-eO8) For other
roles: [https://gusto.com/about/careers](https://gusto.com/about/careers)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus is a Y Combinator-backed company that builds fundraising software
for educational institutions. We're tired of schools being stuck with crappy
software that never changes, and we're working to bring actual innovation to
the space, and solve the hair-on-fire problems fundraisers face, to help our
partners advance the quality, the affordability, and accessibility of
education.

Michael Seibel, CEO of YC, expects us to be a household name in the next few
years:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296).
We were also covered by the Washington Post last year
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/)), and have more than 6x the number of schools using
us since it was published.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on
Rails, Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
Please no recruiters or dev shops.

Reach out to careers@givecampus.com with a bit about why you're passionate
about education, and a project you've working on that you're particularly
proud of.

------
mattiasgunneras
Luster | Brooklyn, New York - ONSITE | CTO

We provide high-tech, high-end experiences for events. We have a passion for
bringing smart technologies to the event industry. We believe that event
organizers should have access to fun and attractive activations for the
guests, and at the same time have full insight into the success of their
activations via GA style online dashboards. The ethos with our products is to
bring the online and the offline worlds closer together by building custom
hardware and software.

This is a very unique CTO role opportunity. Luster is a small 20 person
bootstrapped (profitable) company. We grew our revenue by over 100% in 2017.
We have relied on our sister company (breakfastny.com) for engineering needs
up until now. The role for the Luster CTO is to build out the technology team
and take our product and services to the next level. You will play a key role
in our international expansion in 2018 and beyond.

Read more here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

Let me know if you are interested! mattias@luster.cc

------
revx
Managed by Q | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers, Engineering Interns |
NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.managedbyq.com/careers](https://www.managedbyq.com/careers)

Managed by Q is on a mission to make the world work better. The tools we’re
building enable office teams to seamlessly run their workspaces while also
empowering service providers and small businesses to flourish.

We are building a platform to help office managers run their offices
seamlessly, to allow vendors to fulfill requests with ease, and to enable our
employees to work more efficiently. We have a problem-solving culture that is
based on making an impact instead of hitting arbitrary deadlines.

We take a generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart engineers who
are problem solvers and passionate about their craft - Doesn’t matter what
language, just a focus on writing well-designed code (our stack is JavaScript,
Python, MySQL, and PostgreSQL)

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions! On a personal note, it's a really fun team
to work for that values empathy and personal growth. Additionally, the company
is actually transparent, ethical, and solid.

Here's an example of the kind of company MBQ is:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-
profitable...](https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-profitable/)

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco or Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. The Product Security team is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

Your skills and knowledge will be relied upon to provide engineering and
product teams with the security expertise necessary to make confident product
decisions. Your responsibilities will include (and are not limited to!)
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, automated tooling we
build, and 1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix
security issues across the codebase and will advise teams on the best way to
build something to prevent future security issues. Think "Fix today, automate
tomorrow".

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle.

Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-group@uber.com with your resume
and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to you!

------
adenta
Handshake | iOS Engineer, Data Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Dev Ops
Engineer, Quality Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE Handshake (joinhandshake.com/careers) is
the leading platform helping close the opportunity gap for recent college
graduates. In the past you needed to live close to a big economic hub, or have
well connected parents to land a good job after graduating from college. We
are changing that to make employment more democratic. Super great culture,
everyone here is mission driven, and passionate about solving this problem to
close the opportunity gap. We also work super fast

We are really in to making sure our stack is mature and battle-tested to best
serve the eight million students on Handshake. Our back end is Rails and
Postgres, where on the front end you will find React and TypeScript. We also
use RabbitMQ & Spark for messages and Data stuff. Happy to provide more
info/context.

We have lots of open positions right now. Drop me a note (email in profile) or
apply online if anything sounds exciting!

~~~
lookbeyondme
How does one email you? I cannot find you email anywhere.

~~~
adenta
check my about page

------
jmattiace
Tia | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://www.asktia.com/jobs/backenddeveloper](http://www.asktia.com/jobs/backenddeveloper)
| Backend Software Engineer

We are looking for a highly driven, product-oriented backend developer eager
to join our founding team.

Tia is a venture-backed women’s health-tech startup for millennial women. Our
mission is to help women make independent and informed decisions for their own
bodies, health and lives with confidence. Today, Tia is a part-machine, part-
human-powered assistant you privately message with about birth control and
sexual health. Overtime, our aim is to establish Tia as the trusted women’s
health brand and marketplace — the starting place for millennial women’s
healthcare online.

Your foremost responsibility will be to scale the backend systems that power
Tia. Most immediately, this will involve designing and scaling the
conversational system that powers the Tia chatbot, with a specific focus on
enabling data collection through the conversational framework & building
algorithms to generate personalized and predictive health recommendations for
our users. In the less immediate future, your role will entail building a
marketplace into the the Tia conversations and integrate doctors into the
platform.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Scale the backend systems that power Tia
        
        * Design and implement the conversational system that powers the Tia chatbot including NLP, AI, and custom algorithms
        
        * Building a marketplace into the Tia conversations and integrate doctors to the platform
    

Technologies:

    
    
        * Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Socket.io, Botkit, Rasa, iOS
    

Feel free to reach out to me directly jason@asktia.com!

------
unquietcode
Remote / California, USA | Part-time / Retainer

I am looking for a front-end developer working consistent part-time hours or
on retainer for some up and coming web application projects. The primary skill
set includes HTML, JavaScript, CSS, React, with responsive and mobile-friendly
web design. Full stack skills and/or React Native and mobile development
skills would be helpful, but are not required. You should be able to operate
without full designs, and indeed we would be looking to you for best practices
in the design and layout of webpages.

The initial trial period would involve some small improvements to existing
websites, and eventually ramping up to 5-10 hours per week and including some
brand new applications. Our basic development process would involve you
interacting with us on Slack and GitHub, completing tasks and communicating
progress as you go. Feel free to maintain a flexible schedule with little-to-
no overlap with our California timezone. We can also pay you in Bitcoin, if
you'd prefer. :)

Contact me (Benjamin) for more information: blouis AT unquietcode.com

~~~
gulnaztabish
Hi Benjamin,

I am Gulnaz and I head up business development efforts with Hot Cocoa Software
a Web& mobile development agency focused on creating innovative solutions that
solve complex business problems.

I came across your job posting on where you said you’re looking for a Front
End Developer to work on web application projects having skillset
HTML,JavaScript,CSS,React which should be mobile friendly web design & would
like to open a dialogue with you regarding the same.

We have small team of 10 experienced developers who has practices in the
design and layout of webpages.

We’ve worked with a lot of great brands and small businesses over the past 5
years, including [Dell,ixigo.com,DeliRadio etc]. They’ve praised our work as
exceptional and reported back great increases in conversion rates and sales
after the new app design.

We use Slack,Hangout & Skype for communication channel wherein you can
directly chat/call with the developer.

However developer will send you a daily status report including what he/she
has done for today and what they have planned for tomorrow.

Please let me know if we can connect over a call for 5 mins to discuss it in
detail.

I look forward to hear from you.

Kind regards,

Gulnaz Tabish Associate - Business Developer Gmail -
gulnaz@hotcocoasoftware.com

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen@<our domain>
if you have any question.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-
hanraha...](https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-hanrahan-
says-data-science-key-to-startups-model)

------
Grapplenews
Grapple Media | Full-Stack Developer | New York City | INTERNS | PART TIME |
REMOTE or ONSITE

Grapple is building an NLP system to classify news and recognize fake or
malicious content on blogs or social media websites. We're a young startup
company working to push the envelope of available technology to handle news
and information. We are flexible on hours.

As part of our development team, you'll be building and testing NLP
classification tools used to sort through news content in new ways and help
victims of fake news more quickly identify its source and trajectory.

You care about creating very powerful software that challenges the status quo
and putting it into an elegant and accessible user interface.

We're looking for help from developers with the following experience:

\- Python, JavaScript, Node.JS, HTML \- NoSQLdatabases /MongoDB \- VCS (Github
and Gitlab) \- Web scraping tools, incl. Beautiful Soup, Scrapy, Selenium \-
API experience

Email relevant experience, interest level in the "fake news" and
misinformation problem, and repositorys/open source projects to john {at}
grapple.news.

More info on us at www.grapple.news

~~~
konsumer75
To Whom It May Concern:

I saw your posting for Fullstack Developer and am very interested in the
position. My academic background is in linguistics and have recently completed
a full stack web development immersive course at Galvanize in Soho. I have
experience with javascript, node, postgres/psql, APIs, css/boostrap, and react
among other technologies. I would love the opportunity to talk about how I can
help you approach and tackle some of the challenges you face. I taught
linguistics, writing and rhetoric, and grew up overseas and all three of these
have really informed my high level of interest in the cultural narratives out
there in the ether, and how and why we believe some over others. I am unable
to attach a resume here, but it i available on my linkedin page (please see
below). Thank you for your time and consideration!

Best, Brent Nicholas brentnicholas75@gmail.com (303) 217-3780
www.linkedin.com/in/brentnicholas

------
spark100
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO. Our interview process includes one phone call and
then one onsite technical meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply and we will contact you:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/easypostcom/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/easypostcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADH4fJPsw9ZRK)

------
jadengore
VideoAmp | Full-Stack Engineer | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME |
[https://www.videoamp.com](https://www.videoamp.com)

VideoAmp builds technology for cross-screen marketing. We recently raised
$21.4M Series B ([http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/videoamp-funding-
mediao...](http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/videoamp-funding-mediaocean-
advertising-tech-1202542855/)) and are looking for a solid full-stack engineer
to join our team. You will work with our Node.js API and our front-end
platforms being built in Angular.js/React. Full-stackers will also
cross­-function with other teams on internal projects, and develop API
integrations with our partner companies.

We are also looking for Golang and data engineers. You can find our job
postings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/videoamp.com?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/videoamp.com?team=Engineering).

Let us know you heard about us from HN!

------
dotmm
Momentum Machines | Multiple Positions| SF Bay Area | Onsite | Full-time |
[http://www.momentummachines.com](http://www.momentummachines.com)

Momentum Machines was founded in 2009 and located in San Francisco’s South of
Market neighborhood, Momentum Machines is a small collective of food lovers
and engineers with decades of robotics and restaurant experience. In the past
five-plus years, we’ve solved many difficult engineering and manufacturing
challenges, helped each other grow, and built some interesting intellectual
property.

On the software side, we are in search for a Mechatronics Software Manager &
Senior Front End Engineer.

As our Mechatronics Software Manager, you’ll drive development of software for
the world's first gourmet food producing robots. You’ll be a technical lead
and a development team manager. As technical lead, you’ll guide technology
stack selection and software architecture, and you’ll roll up your sleeves and
help develop when needed. As team manager you’ll help recruit a world-class
development team. This is both a technical and leadership role with
significant growth opportunity.

As our Sr. Front End Engineer, you’ll develop websites for desktop and mobile
that are the interface to the world's first gourmet food producing robots.
Applications include web ordering, point-of-sale, human/machine interfaces,
and kiosks. You’ll guide front-end technology stack selection, and you’ll roll
up your sleeves and help develop multi-tier applications that span mobile,
cloud, and robot. As our first front-end engineer, this is a role with
significant growth ahead.

More details & to apply, go to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines](https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
jstsch
H5mag | Javascript Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
[https://www.h5mag.com/](https://www.h5mag.com/)

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful digital publications. We're aimed at
graphic designers and enable them to create responsive online interactive
magazines. No programming needed — practically magic!

Technically: the H5mag editor is basically a big Javascript web app. Our
backend is mostly written in PHP/MySQL with some microservices sprinkled on
top. We develop with GitLab using a Continuous Deployment philosophy.

Some things we want you to work on in the coming period...

* developing our new HyperEditor — featuring real-time collaborative editing and a new UX.

* improving our reader front-end, including the H5mag iOS/Android app.

* making our users happy with new ad-hoc features and fixing bugs.

​* talking to our customers and discover their needs.

Take a detailed look here:
[https://www.h5mag.com/jobs](https://www.h5mag.com/jobs)

Want to know more? Shoot off an email to me: joost [dot] schuttelaar [at]
h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
inmeta_hiring
Inmeta Consulting | Data Scientist | Oslo/Trondheim, Norway | Onsite |
[https://inmeta.no](https://inmeta.no)

Inmeta is a leading IT consultancy company in Norway with a focus on Machine
learning and Data science. We build great solutions for our clients all across
Scandinavia utilizing cutting edge technologies. More specifically, we are
building models (deep learning, NLP, decision tree etc.) to solve various
problems (regression, classification, clustering, image processing etc.). We
are mostly working with Python or R.

We are currently hiring: Data Scientists (Mid-Senior level)
[https://no.indeed.com/job/data-
scientist-b2c3631727963dc4](https://no.indeed.com/job/data-
scientist-b2c3631727963dc4)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants, we sponsor your courses to learn
norwegian. We offer 25 days of paid vacation, additional health insurance, we
cover costs of visiting conferences and more (for example, all employees go
for a weekend trip to Cannes, France).

------
plushgraham
PlushCare | San Francisco, CA | Engineering | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://angel.co/plushcare/jobs](https://angel.co/plushcare/jobs)

PlushCare is a fast-growing telemedicine startup with the mission of
connecting everyone with affordable access to the best-trained physicians in
the country. Our platform allows patients to see world-class doctors for
common ailments without having to leave their home.

We work on some of the biggest problems facing healthcare and patients right
now, including:

\- Insurance eligibility and claims automation

\- Allowing patients access to their own data

\- Maximizing the amount of time doctors spend with patients instead of
dealing with practice management

Our engineers have a ton of impact and freedom in solving these problems.

We're looking for our 5th - 7th engineers to grow out our mission-driven team:

\- 1-2 fullstack engineers

\- 1 Android-focused engineer

Technologies we work with: Python, Django, React/ES6, Webpack, Elasticsearch,
AWS, MySQL/RDS, native iOS and Android.

Interview process: 20-30 min phone chat, technical interview and small
project, onsite interview.

Check out our patient reviews (almost 200 5 star reviews on Yelp since we
started in 2014 - [https://www.yelp.com/biz/plushcare-urgent-care-san-
francisco...](https://www.yelp.com/biz/plushcare-urgent-care-san-
francisco...)), and let us know if you're interested in joining a company with
a product people love!

Email us directly at <careers at plushcare.com> and mention that you saw us on
HN!

------
RomanPushkin
===

Just a reminder: please upvote posts with salary specified

===

~~~
j_s
>theli0nheart: _This is a great idea. I wrote a little JS snippet to paste
into your browser 's console to do this automatically._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15606935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15606935)

It ain't perfect but might tip the scale for the otherwise apathetic.

------
bbischof
Blue Bottle Coffee | Several Positions | Oakland, Ca | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/bluebottlecoffee](https://jobs.lever.co/bluebottlecoffee)

Blue Bottle is hiring several engineering roles for rapidly expanding teams.
Specifically:

\- Engineering Manager (Experienced Engineer, coding & architecture experience
required) | Business Systems Team \- Microservices Engineer (RoR preferred,
Go/Python/Rails/AWS Stack) | Senior Level | Business Systems Team \- Data
Engineer (Item Management) (Rails/Python preferred) | Senior Level | Business
Systems Team \- Data Scientist (Python preferred, Python/Postgres/Tableau
Stack) | Senior Level | Online Guest Experience Team

Blue Bottle is growing quickly and there is a ton of super interesting work to
be done. I'm currently a Senior Data Engineer, and am excited to hire strong
candidates for the above roles to work with me and the rest of my team.

Feel free to email me for information/referral at bry anbis chof (at)
bluebottle coffee (dot) com \---remove spaces---

------
kccqzy
Capital Match | Software Engineer | Singapore (Or Remote) | Visa Sponsorship
Available | [https://www.capital-match.com](https://www.capital-match.com)

We are a startup specializing in loans and invoice financing for SMEs in
Singapore. We are recently in the process of expanding to other locations in
Asia, specifically Hong Kong.

We use Haskell for backend and ClojureScript for frontend. We are looking for
experienced Haskell developers to work in a diverse and dynamic team. No
specific years of experience required, as long as you demonstrate real-life
experience in Haskell, which can be either prior work or your hobby projects.

We recently surpassed S$60m in funded loans. We are recently also in the
process of closing a new round of funding from investors.

We recently just started a tech-focused blog. You're welcome to check it out
even if you don't want to apply for this job. [https://tech-blog.capital-
match.com](https://tech-blog.capital-match.com)

To apply, send your resume to hr+hackernews@capital-match.com.

------
hellofreshjobs
HelloFresh | Backend (PHP, Go) | Berlin/New York | Onsite

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market.

At HelloFresh, we want to change the way people eat. Over the past 5 years
we've seen this mission spread beyond our wildest dreams. So, how did we do
it? Our weekly recipe boxes full of exciting recipes and lovingly sourced,
fresh ingredients have blossomed into a community of inspired, energised home
cooks that expands across the globe. Now we're the fastest growing company in
Europe, active and growing in 9 different countries across 3 continents.

We are fast-paced, love the food world and were recently named the fastest
growing company in Europe!

We're looking for engineers who are keen to gain exposure to a modern stack
and work as part of a team of exceptional engineers.

For more info about our culture and projects check out our Engineering blog
at: [https://engineering.hellofresh.com](https://engineering.hellofresh.com)

For our stack check out our Stackshare at:
[https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-
com](https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-com)

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux and are currently transitioning
towards a microservices focused approach.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply using the appropriate link (so
we know you came from HackerNews!):

(Berlin) Backend: [http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1](http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1)

(New York) Backend: [http://grnh.se/hkjonq1](http://grnh.se/hkjonq1)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)
[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Product Manager

\- Growth Product Manager

\- Content Marketing Manager

\- Growth Product Manager, Acquisition

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Design Researcher

\- Designer

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in November 2017 was immediately featured in the 'New
Apps We Love'. We're now ramping up its growth and drawing on user behavioral
and account data to continue to make the app more effective - driven by a core
mission of empowering millions of families to achieve more secure, happier
financial lives.

Please check out Twine for iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-
invest-together/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-invest-
together/id1292080056?mt=8)

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with me at nahyun@twine.com (Nahyun, Team
Ops). Let's chat!

------
j_kauf
Raizlabs – Boston, MA | Oakland, CA | Full Time | Onsite – Hiring for Android,
iOS, and Web

[http://www.raizlabs.com](http://www.raizlabs.com)

Raizlabs is a tightly knit team of mobile experts dedicated to building great
software. Companies request our expertise and talent to conceive, design, and
engineer their mobile strategies. We’ve worked in a diverse array of
industries and technologies ranging from education to medical wearables, and
are always playing with novel technologies. We’re looking for seasoned, mid-
to-senior level iOS, Android, and web (Rails and React focus) engineers who
have shipped apps. You should understand your platform inside and out and take
pride in your craft. Exceptional candidates will have experience architecting
applications from scratch and a passion for implementing sophisticated user
interfaces. Be prepared to choose the right tool for the job and use the
latest and greatest wherever appropriate. If you have any questions, feel free
to email me directly at justin~at~raizlabs.com

------
jread
Gartner | Full Stack Developer + DevOps + Performance Research | REMOTE (US)
or Onsite (Laguna Beach, CA) | Full Time

Gartner is an established, stable and profitable research and advisory company
serving clients in 11,000 enterprises in 100 countries. Gartner provides
competitive compensation, generous benefits and excellent work/life balance
(40hrs/wk +/-, up to 7 weeks vacation + every major holiday).

My startup was acquired by Gartner in 2015 where I now work. This position
involves working in a small team, myself included, on a skunkworks type
project with the goal of creating software, defining methodologies, and
producing data and metrics to objectively compare the performance and
capabilities of public cloud services. With established relationships and
direct collaboration with every major cloud vendor, we have a very large
sandbox to play in.

Responsibilities include developing software (LAMP backend/React frontend) to
facilitate service comparisons and workload specific/dynamic cloud sizing
recommendations, maintaining large scale multi-cloud test infrastructure,
building integration with vendor APIs/CLIs for the purpose of
provisioning/test automation, developing and conducting multi-cloud benchmark
and performance tests, and making sense of vast quantities of performance
metrics and data. Our performance coverage is very broad including every
compute instance, block/object storage, CDN and managed DNS offering from
every major cloud vendor.

The job posting is available here:
[https://gartner.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job...](https://gartner.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=00015744)

Please feel free to reach out directly (email in HN profile) if you have any
questions.

------
sylvinus
Pricing Assistant |
[https://www.pricingassistant.com](https://www.pricingassistant.com) | Paris,
France | Full-time | Onsite | Python data engineers

We're a young SaaS company that helps retailers optimize their pricing based
on their competition. We are hiring data engineers to help grow our developer
team, add more features and refine our data pipeline (from web scraping, to
machine learning for analysis, to beautiful d3.js charts for customers)

Our stack is open source friendly and modern: Python, MongoDB, Elasticsearch,
Docker, AWS, Vue.js ; We are also maintaining a couple relatively popular
Python modules on GitHub.

We are looking for generalist Python developers that want to dive deep into
data and join a fast-growing startup. French-speaking candidates will be
preferred.

Apply here: [https://www.pricingassistant.com/jobs/fr/developpeur-
python-...](https://www.pricingassistant.com/jobs/fr/developpeur-python-data-
hf/) \+ jobs [at] pricingassistant [dot] com

------
jobs-at-OEM
Open Energy Market | Senior Tester/Quality Assurance Analyst | REMOTE OK
(Commutable to Surrey UK) | to £60k | Permanent

Open Energy Market is on a mission to change the energy and buying market.

We have an inspired and dedicated team across multiple departments, all
working to move the energy industry to a transparent and innovative tomorrow.

To reach our target as a leader in our field, we are dedicated to investing in
the growth of an outstanding team. Individuals who embrace the ambition of
Open Energy Market; who are experts in their field and are ambitious in their
careers.

As the Senior QAA, you will have full responsibility for defining and
executing the testing strategy at Open Energy Market. You will help the
technical and business teams cultivate a quality mindset, advocating quality
throughout the business while assisting the developers with software
development and automation best practices.

To find out more and arrange a chat please head over to
[http://info.openener.gy/work-with-oem](http://info.openener.gy/work-with-oem)

------
appliedb
Applied Blockchain | Frontend Developer | London - Canary Wharf | ONSITE |
[https://appliedblockchain.com](https://appliedblockchain.com)

About Applied Blockchain: Applied Blockchain is an innovative applications
development company, focusing on distributed ledger technology and smart
contracts. Based in London at Level39 Fintech hub in Canary Wharf, Applied
Blockchain has an expert team of blockchain developers that have been building
cutting-edge solutions for disruptive startups and corporate clients in
banking and finance, e-payments, energy trading, aviation, telecommunications
and social impact sectors. We are building a new generation of decentralised
applications, working through some of the most interesting problems in this
field such as KYC, identity management, transactions anonymity, encryption and
data security.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://appliedblockchain.com/careers/](https://appliedblockchain.com/careers/)

------
appliedb
Applied Blockchain | Backend Developer | London - Canary Wharf | ONSITE |
[https://appliedblockchain.com](https://appliedblockchain.com)

About Applied Blockchain: Applied Blockchain is an innovative applications
development company, focusing on distributed ledger technology and smart
contracts. Based in London at Level39 Fintech hub in Canary Wharf, Applied
Blockchain has an expert team of blockchain developers that have been building
cutting-edge solutions for disruptive startups and corporate clients in
banking and finance, e-payments, energy trading, aviation, telecommunications
and social impact sectors. We are building a new generation of decentralised
applications, working through some of the most interesting problems in this
field such as KYC, identity management, transactions anonymity, encryption and
data security.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://appliedblockchain.com/careers/](https://appliedblockchain.com/careers/)

------
abhip
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC
(New York City) | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)). Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless
Development ([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with Terraform and our servers
with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in Docker containers and
managed by Kubernetes. We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and
Python to write our services.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/).

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
recruiting@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

------
romanr
HITASK.COM | Customer Success Advocate/Manager | REMOTE |
[https://hitask.com](https://hitask.com)

We are fast growing SaaS product company with a distributed remote team.
Selling Softare-as-service solution on North American and Europe market.
Competing with some of top startups in the world, so you should be ready for
the game We enjoy what we build. Our customers love us. And if you feel you
can handle the challenge, we invite you to join us.

1\. You should have above average English communication skills (both writing
and speaking), love to talk to people in chats, emails and via phone and be
passionate about helping people. 2\. You are a analytic and critical thinker,
capable to understand how our product helps people achieve their goals. And
most importantly, you can understand what can we do to make it better.

Please get in touch with us and mention in your cover letter, why you think
you will be the best person for this position.

contact us directly at recruit@human-computer.com (this is our office email,
not 3rd party recruiter)

------
wdages
Findaway | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer, UX Developer | Cleveland, OH
| ONSITE

[https://findaway.com](https://findaway.com)

Findaway is a leader in the audiobook space, and we're expanding the team
working on our newest product — Findaway Voices. Findaway Voices helps authors
get their books turned into audiobooks, and then distribute them across the
globe with our audiobook API, AudioEngine.

We're looking for great developers to help us build new features that add
value for authors and narrators, tools that make it easier to produce high-
quality audiobooks, and automation to help us move more efficiently. We're
making big waves in the publishing industry, and we're just getting started.

Our tech stack is React/Redux SPA on the frontend, and Python/Django/DRF on
the backend and everything is hosted on AWS.

Check out Findaway Voices for more information on the product you'd be working
on: [https://findawayvoices.com](https://findawayvoices.com)

Apply here:

Backend:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Findaway1/743999663051169-b...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Findaway1/743999663051169-backend-
developer)

Frontend:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Findaway1/743999663050611-f...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Findaway1/743999663050611-front-
end-web-developer)

UX:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Findaway1/743999663118979-u...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Findaway1/743999663118979-ux-
front-end-developer)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
someear
Polly | Seattle | Frontend Dev, Technical PM | Full-time | ONSITE

Polly is a venture backed startup (with investors like Slack, SV Angel,
Amplify Partners and others) that is taking a consumer like approach to
enterprise surveys. We deliver our solution exclusively in messaging (Slack)
and currently support thousands of companies. We’re a small team (11
employees) with great traction in an emerging space, so there’s the
opportunity to come in and have tremendous impact on the product, the culture,
the company, and the space itself. Our stack is Node, Typescript, Meteor, AWS.

Frontend Engineer:

    
    
      * Strong knowledge of HTML, CSS, and Javascript
      * Willing to go full-stack/backend when necessary
      * At least 2 years of professional experience shipping software to customers
    

We're also looking for a Dev / PM hybrid:

    
    
      * Strong organizational skills
      * Great product sense
      * At least 2 years of experience as a professional developer
    

We also offer medical, dental, vision, maternity leave, and more!

Apply at samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

~~~
33W
PM = Project Manager or Product Manager?

------
ForceBrands
ForceBrands | Backend & Frontend Developers | New York, NY | FULL TIME |
ONSITE

CURRENT STACK:

    
    
       - PHP, Drupal 8, MySQL, NGINX
       - HTML, CSS, JavaScript
       - Salesforce, Mandrill/MailChimp, AWS, Rackspace
    

ABOUT US:

> ForceBrands helps build teams for passionate brands and specializes in the
> food, beverage, and beauty industries. You would be among the first in-house
> tech hires influencing our day-to-day processes, our internal tools, and the
> overall direction of the company.

A couple of our main goals are to open doors for people by better leveraging
our data and to create more streamlined, intuitive interactions for our users.
Pro-active problem solving, the perspective to balance function with
performance and design, and result-driven innovation are strongly encouraged.

We are the leader in the space and looking to pick up the pace. If you strive
to own your work by delving deeply into either the world of backend or the
world of frontend engineering, then reach out!

CONTACT:

kevin@forcebrands.com

[https://www.forcebrands.com/](https://www.forcebrands.com/)

------
daniel_iversen
Dropbox | Solutions Architect (Pre-sales) | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME | Salary market rate & Equity

We're looking for a Solutions Architect to join our team in Australia. This is
a pre-sales role and you'll be working with sales reps as well as lots of
customers where you'll be responsible for technology and solutioning in the
sales phase; vision, roadmap presentations, security workshops, API details,
deployment planning etc. Lots of fun, growth and variety.

If you like technology (deep+contemporary), SaaS, selling and Dropbox then
consider joining a successful team of fun and capable people working for one
of the fastest growing SaaS companies in the world and (IMHO) one of the most
exciting tech companies around today!

Email me at danieliversen (at) (company name) .com (esp. if you want a chat or
have questions) OR apply directly here:

[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/928761](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/928761)

Good luck with your personal journey in whichever direction!

------
ofehr
Better Cells | Front-End Engineer | REMOTE (Worldwide) or ONSITE (Perth,
Western Australia) | Initial 3 Month Contract

Better Cells based in sunny Perth Western Australia has recently completed
their seed fund-raising round and is hiring React front-end developers to join
their quickly growing start up set to disrupt the health industry.

Initially a 3 month contract with possibility to extend and stock options for
top performers.

Our front-end stack is React with Redux, Redux-Saga, Styled Components and Ant
Design.

Essential skills: 3+ Years in a similar web development role. Strong
experience developing in HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES6/7). Commercial
experience and exposure to ReactJS with patterns such as higher order
components. A passion for front-end UI and UX with strong skills in responsive
design. Ability to create reusable code and frameworks. Exposure to TDD, Flow
/ TS Typing. Any React Native skills are a bonus.

To apply please email hr[at]bettercells[dot]com including your resume, links
to any sample source code and expected hourly rate in your local currency.

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring: * Senior Application Engineer - Copenhagen
([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-
engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer))

* Senior Digital Product Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer))

* Frontend Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/frontend-engineer))

* Technical Support Specialist - Brooklyn, New York ([https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny](https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

------
wjr
OpsYard | Multiple Positions | Brooklyn, NY | Onsite & Remote | Part-Time |
[https://www.opsyard.com](https://www.opsyard.com)

OpsYard is solely run by Wesley Ross, a technical product consultant who helps
startup founders build prototypes, create a launch sequences & maximize user
retention for software-based businesses.

Unlike an app development agency, we focus on getting results in the shortest
time possible.

Recent projects include: Member Management Software for a Major Co-Working
brand, Shopify App for E-commerce Stores & Voice based app for Amazon Alexa.

These are entry-level positions ideal for recent college graduates.

Jr. Content Producer for Digital Agency [https://www.opsyard.com/jr-content-
producer/](https://www.opsyard.com/jr-content-producer/)

Jr. Business Developer for SaaS Software [https://www.opsyard.com/jr-business-
developer/](https://www.opsyard.com/jr-business-developer/)

You can ping me via wesley+hn@opsyard.com

------
AndroidOatmeal
Sparta Science | [http://spartascience.com](http://spartascience.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE Sparta Science is where extreme programming
(XP) meets extreme physical training. Sparta’s cloud-based intelligence
platform trains top professional athletes (NBA, NFL, MLB, pro soccer, rugby,
etc.), university sports teams, and military special forces leveraging our
proprietary force plate technology and customized workout plans.

On the programming side, we’re extreme to the max – 100% pair programming,
100% test driven development (TDD), together with ALL of the XP agile
practices; no compromises, no shortcuts. We’re extreme on technology, too,
using a next-generation Elixir/Phoenix technology stack.

We’re looking for extremely empathetic people who love to collaborate and
learn, and who value programming as a team sport over a solo activity. If you
can make our team, as a perk you’ll have the opportunity to train alongside
our top professional athletes using our customized workout programs. We
embrace the agile principles of transparency, accountability, and
responsiveness to change, which are values we share with our with our top
athletes and coaches. Do you have what it takes to be a Spartan?

Sparta Science is based in Silicon Valley (Menlo Park and San Francisco
offices) and backed by a leading group of venture capital investors including
Fyrfly Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Spider Capital and XSeed Capital. Sparta
applies data and technology to provide predictive, actionable insights for our
customers. Sparta Science provides a new way to objectively evaluate and
compare athletes through technology, and ensure every team member reaches
their full athletic potential within an organization.

Interested? Send your resume to: andrewaunelle [at] gmail [dot] com

(No recruiters please!)

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft ([https://wiredcraft.com](https://wiredcraft.com)) | Shanghai and
Berlin | Full-time | RMB 195k to 325 / EUR 35k to 65k | Mobile, Front-end,
Backend, DevOps, Architect

We're nerds before anything else:

\- We use almost exclusively use Open Source,

\- We build things at scale with Docker, Node.js, React, Golang, Python...

\- We're transparent and genuine (see our playbook there:
[http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/](http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/)) and spend
a great deal of time making sure people are happy,

We're working with the largest brands in the world, building digital solutions
that impact millions of people.

We're behind the mobile apps for Starbucks, New Retail apps for Walmart and
Industry 4.0 platforms for BASF. We work with Dior, Richemont, Etam, the World
Bank...

Apply on the website
([https://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](https://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs)) or
reach out to us at job@wiredcraft.com.

------
BuddyLoans
BuddyLoans | Developer | Manchester, UK | Full Time | On Site |
[https://www.buddyloans.com](https://www.buddyloans.com)

BuddyLoans is a fast growing UK guarantor lender with great recent funding. We
are looking for experienced developers to help us build a bespoke guarantor
lending platform integrated with an in-house multi-channel contact center
(built with Twilio). You'll have direct input in making new business
decisions, from a strategic level to design and implementation of new
features. Our current stack is PHP 7 on the backend (Zend
Framework/Expressive), JavaScript (React) and Elm on the frontend, along with
MySQL. Our applications are hosted on AWS.

Required strong experience with:

\- OO PHP programming with good use of design patterns

\- At least one major PHP framework e.g. Zend Framework, Symfony, Laravel,
Phalcon, CodeIgniter \- MySQL

\- Git version control

Desired experience in:

\- Integrating with 3rd party APIs

\- Writing testable PHP code using PHPUnit or phpspec

\- JavaScript frameworks eg. React, Ember, jQuery.

\- AWS

\- Twilio cloud communications platform

Please email php.recruitment@buddyloans.com if you are interested. No
agencies.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Backend Engineer, Customer Success Engineer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a ~20-person team (SF and remote) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Backend Engineer

\- Customer Success Engineer

\- Frontend Designer

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| C++ Market Data Feed Developers| Full-time|
Radnor, PA. USA| ONSITE| Visa Sponsorship

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

This is an opportunity to work in a real-time environment where you can make
immediate contributions. You will be part of a small team building real-time
data feed handlers for the largest financial exchanges such as the NYSE, LSE,
TSE, CME, BATS, ICE and NASDAQ.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and implement infrastructure to support
market data and trading. • Develop and maintain market data feeds. • Build and
design large scale applications, with a focus on reducing latency and
improving the performance of the system.

Requirements • High proficiency in C++ development in a Linux environment. • A
Computer Science degree. • Outstanding problem solving skills. • Familiarity
with multi-threading and networking protocols (TCP/IP, Multicast preferred). •
Experience in a real-time environment in the Financial industry.

To apply: [http://grnh.se/lu5pcr1](http://grnh.se/lu5pcr1)

Please visit www.scm-lp.com for more information and to view other job
opportunities

------
invisible
SharpSpring | Software Engineer or SRE | Gainesville, FL or REMOTE (Atlanta,
GA) | [https://sharpspring.com](https://sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is a marketing automation company that helps our customers engage
with their contacts. The term "marketing automation" encompasses lots of
functionality but it really boils down to a bunch of different pieces of
software all working together to help our customers (email editor, CRM, sales
monitoring, site tracking/analytics, landing page editor, forms, email
delivery). We are working on building an amazing team in downtown Gainesville,
FL. We take care of our employees with lots of perks and are highly
competitive.

Some things you'd get to work with here: React, Golang, PHP, Docker +
Kubernetes on Google Cloud Platform, Redis, MongoDB and MySQL.

Apply at [https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-
list/](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-list/) or careers at
sharpspring.com

------
rohamg
Axiom Zen | Vancouver, B.C. Canada & US Remote | Relocation available

Axiom Zen is a venture studio specialized in applying emerging technologies
(AI, blockchain, and some AR) to unsolved business problems.

We are looking for new team members across a variety of verticals, but
especially strong developers and technical PMs with a demonstrated aptitude
for understanding the underpinnings and impact of decentralized tech.

If that's you, shoot me an email and I'll connect you with the right folks:
r@axiomzen.co

Axiom Zen is the team behind CryptoKitties, the first game on the blockchain;
ZenHub, the leading collaboration solution for technical teams; and Toby, the
top-rated tab management solution picked as top Chrome Extension of the Year
by Google and Product Hunt. Products developed by Axiom Zen have touched 200+
million consumers and are used by the world’s leading companies. We have a
team of ~80 creatives including published authors, over a dozen former
founders, diversity from 33 national origins, and experience at both startups
and Fortune 500s.

------
ryandamm
Visby | Software Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Visby is building a new imaging standard for natively 'holographic' displays,
like VR, AR, and multi-perspective screens.

Our tech is based on the concept of 'light fields,' the set of all light rays
passing through a space. By capturing or representing all the light rays, you
can determine what a user would have seen from any possible perspective. This
is superior to traditional, 3D model-based imaging, because it doesn't look
like a video game. Our approach is more photographic than other approaches,
and leads to realistic images. While most of the work is software, we do have
a huge pile of cameras and work closely with the film industry.

The problem space is very complex, involving the latest math and algorithms,
and combining ideas from a huge, dizzying number of technical fields. So you
don't need to be an expert in everything to apply, just have a passion for
hard problems, be willing to work on a team, and be excited to learn (and
teach). We have three open positions, but we will try to build a role for the
right candidate.

Algorithms Engineer, Light Field Imaging:
[https://jobs.lever.co/visby/5f861491-fe0f-4003-99ab-01f9456a...](https://jobs.lever.co/visby/5f861491-fe0f-4003-99ab-01f9456a1f5d)

Research Engineer, Light Field Imaging:
[https://jobs.lever.co/visby/5ae6b083-ffec-4b1e-89db-8d81342b...](https://jobs.lever.co/visby/5ae6b083-ffec-4b1e-89db-8d81342b3bab)

Software Engineer, Virtual Reality:
[https://jobs.lever.co/visby/662abcfa-6d30-4844-951a-75f1796e...](https://jobs.lever.co/visby/662abcfa-6d30-4844-951a-75f1796eee1d)

------
alex-flickr
Flickr Mobile Engineers - San Francisco | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.flickr.com](https://www.flickr.com)

Starting immediately, we are looking for talented engineers to join the
emotional world of Flickr Mobile Engineering. If you get fired up writing
mobile applications that deliver photos, engagement, and community features to
millions on a daily basis, then we want to talk to you!

We have a track record of innovation to build on, and a strong desire to
radically improve Flickr, both for new users and casual visitors as well as
the power users who form the core of the community. There's a tremendously
long list of new features, programs and technologies set to come online this
year. If you've ever wanted to a chance to have a big impact (Flickr has
millions and millions of users and billions of photos), this is it.

Candidates must have experience with Objective-C iOS development, or Android
development.

Ping me directly at seville@flickr.com with your resume if you're interested!

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~40) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b8...](https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://blog.figma.com/building-a-
professional-design-tool-o...](https://blog.figma.com/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
lorisystems
Lori Systems| Product Manager | Nairobi, Kenya |ONSITE

Lori Systems is a well-funded startup founded by Harvard and MIT graduates
with experience founding startups that have raised tens of millions of
dollars, as well as additional experience in private equity, logistics etc.

Lori seeks to optimize long haul logistics across Africa, aided by cutting
edge technology. This way, we're doing the important work of drastically
reducing the logistics component of the cost of goods, which is currently way
higher than it ought to be.

Lori seeks a product manager with a good eye for design, empathy, great
managerial and interpersonal skills. You will be the interface between
finance, internal/external operations, customers, HR and tech, so you need to
have a very good understanding of software applications/tech in general.

It would be nice if you come from/have experience in the Eastern Africa region
or the African continent in general. This isn't required though.

Please send your resume to careers@lorisystems.com with subject "Product
Manager".

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Full-Time, Interns Onsite | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for enthusiastic software developers to work on
Geekbench, our popular cross-platform processor benchmark. You will help
develop and analyze benchmark tests for future versions of Geekbench. This is
a great position for developers interested in computer performance, high-level
and low-level software optimization, and cross-platform development.

We're looking developers with a solid C++ background. It would be nice if you
had experience with any of the following technologies (but by all means these
are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code
optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

These positions are onsite in our Toronto, Ontario office. Interested? Send an
email to jobs@primatelabs.com to apply or for more information.

------
spyckie2
GoodNotes [[http://goodnotes.com](http://goodnotes.com)] | Lead backend
engineer, iOS developers | Full time | Hong Kong ONSITE, VISA

GoodNotes was created from our founder's frustration of taking readable and
reusable notes on his first iPad. We have since grown to millions of happy
users and have been featured on Apple's marketing materials.

We are a fully bootstrapped and profitable company. We started off as an indie
developer and now is time for us to grow the team.

It’s an awesome opportunity to work with the one of the best iOS team in the
region on a product loved by millions. Hong Kong is also a great first stop if
you are interested in exploring Asia!

\---

We're transitioning our backend from a file based system to a real time event
driven architecture (think from .docx to google docs), and we're looking for
someone with experience building event driven architecture at scale.

Please apply at [http://t1.gl/gn](http://t1.gl/gn) or email
spencer@goodnotes.com.

------
tronc
LA Times | Senior Data Engineers | Los Angeles, California | ONSITE with
flexible schedules

At tronc we are growing data and engineering teams in our Los Angeles offices
to power the future of digital news and promote quality journalism. Currently,
we're looking for an experienced Senior Data Scientist and Senior AWS
Infrastructure Engineer to architect and operate the infrastructure that
powers the LA Times, Chicago Tribune, New York Daily News and 150 other
publications.

\- Senior AWS DevOps Infrastructure Engineer - Senior Data Scientist

Responsibilities * Personalization and audience modeling * Content
classification and understanding * Subscriber acquisition and retention * Data
driven solutions for digital advertising

Qualifications * 2+ years developing machine learning models in industry *
Proven ability to develop machine learning models that solve business problems
* Strong understanding of modern machine learning techniques including
regression,classification, clustering, and their use with text data * Expert
in at least one of the following: NLP / Computational * Linguistics,
Recommender Systems, Deep Learning, Online Learning * Strong programming
skills (Python / Java / Scala preferred) * Advanced degree in a quantitative
field

Our interview process * Short 15 minute technical test * Phone call with our
VP of Data * 30 minute phone screen with an engineer/data scientist * Onsite
in person interview We also have other positions available (UX, Product
Management, Account Executives):

[https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/intro](https://careers-
tronc.icims.com/jobs/intro)

If you have any questions about our team, please reach out directly to me. I'm
a data engineer on our Data Science team. sdyro ( @ ) tronc.com

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Cadre is a well-funded
startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to world’s best
investments. We are starting with high-end commercial real estate and are
changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in this massive
industry.

Open Positions: [https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

Senior Software Engineer-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Software Engineer in Test-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526)

Software Engineer Internship-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=901695](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=901695)

~~~
zeusk
Would the internship be possible during spring term (April - June)?

~~~
abrahamcadre
Sadly no, but thank you for asking! Keep us in mind for next summer :)

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago | ONSITE |
[https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering problems for
you to sink your teeth into, and endless opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and remote-friendly. Great benefits
(including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter).

------
cfontes
BUX | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Senior Backend Developer | Senior Android
Developer | Senior IOS Developer | Full time | Onsite | EU ONLY

EU only, except for exceptional candidates from what I've heard.

BUX is a tech company that is rocking the world of finance. Our mobile app
makes stock trading easy, exciting and affordable for everyone. Founded in
2014, BUX now has 1.2 million users across 8 countries in Europe. By taking
down the barriers to the financial markets and reinventing the trading
experience, we're helping new generations of first-time investors to discover
the exciting world of the financial markets. Our unique culture is just one
aspect that makes us stand out from the crowd. We offer a supportive
environment that encourages innovation and creativity whilst maintaining a
healthy lifestyle balance. You can expect real responsibility and recognition
from day one. We are large enough to offer a wide variety of career
opportunities, whilst small enough to treat you as an individual.

Mention my login in the application if you want, I can explain where you came
from and sort you out from random people.

The Backend stack:

Kubernetes Docker Java8 ElasticActors (Actor based system) Elasticsearch MySQL
Cassandra RabbitMQ Spring Framework Github

Interview process: phone screen, interview with manager, assignment,
assignment review interview, talk to the team, Talk to CTO and CEO and offer

I am loving it so far, really nice environment, people are very skilled and
motivated, so far no complains.

Disclaimer, I work there as a Senior Backend Developer but I am not from the
HR!!!

Apply here:
[https://www.getbux.com/vacancies](https://www.getbux.com/vacancies) or send
me an e-mail cristiano.fontes@getbux.com

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | Software Engineer | San Francisco | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We _ship_ open source self driving car software and products that improve your
driving experience ([https://shop.comma.ai/](https://shop.comma.ai/)). Here's
the plan: [https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Here's what we
look for: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
kubatyszko
ZestFinance | Sr. Devops Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE ,
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

ZestFinance is looking for a Senior Devops Engineer to join our team in Los
Angeles.

About you:

    
    
       * Expert sysadmin, experienced in managing large deployments
       * Master troubleshooter - you know how computers work inside and out
       * You enjoy challenge and won’t stop until it’s solved
       * Program in at least one popular language (such as Ruby, Python, Go, C etc.)
       * Experience in UNIX-focused operations role (5+ years)
    

About the job:

    
    
       * Support our existing underwriting platform (AWS, Chef, Docker, Ruby on Rails, R)
       * Drive the design and implementation of our exciting new product (machine learning and underwriting as a service - on-premises)
       * Ensure high reliability and operability of the platform
       * Automate, automate, automate, monitor
       * Provide technical direction and ownership of the infrastructure
    

About Zest:

ZestFinance, Inc. applies its unique credit-decisioning technology platform —
based on data science and machine learning — to help lenders effectively
predict credit risk so they can increase revenues, reduce risk and ensure
compliance. ZestFinance was founded in 2009 by Douglas Merrill and a team of
former Google employees with the mission of making fair and transparent credit
available to everyone.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News)

For other openings visit:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Data, Backend, Android | San Francisco, Beijing | ONSITE VISA
[https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium, studio content. With over 40,000 movies & TV
shows, Tubi TV has the world's largest catalog of premium content, all made
available to consumers for free. Some of our studio partners include MGM,
Lionsgate and Paramount.

We offer very competitive base salary & a performance-based bonus plan, stock
options, full medical, dental & vision, catered lunch, gym subsidies and your
choice of hardware. Learning is a huge part of our culture and we frequently
help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

\- Lead Data Engineer/Scientist: Full autonomy and end to end ownership. In
charge of building and running the entire data team. The ideal candidate can
do their own analysis, build ML models, write quality code and ship them to
production. [http://grnh.se/esfm0b1](http://grnh.se/esfm0b1)

\- Sr Android Engineer: Work on an app with millions of users and help
redefine how long form content gets consumed on mobile. The ideal candidate
loves working on consumer products and obsesses over UX.
[http://grnh.se/j5sgvm1](http://grnh.se/j5sgvm1)

If you'd like to chat first, send me an email (marios at tubi dot tv) and
mention HN in the subject. Unfortunately we can only offer onsite positions in
San Francisco or Beijing. We also have some non-engineering positions open,
see [https://tubitv.com/static/careers](https://tubitv.com/static/careers) for
more details.

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA

Software Engineer [https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers)
If you're interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better
care of their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and
the tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape.

I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job post a few years ago,
and still here :) This is a very unique position given it's a mix of pure
engineering, and a significant customer facing role. Some testimonials of the
software: [https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews)

Contact: careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

------
secfirstmd
Security First | [https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org) |
Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Android Developer (Umbrella App)

Are you a developer that wants to work on a exciting new human rights project
that can save lives every day?

We build open source technology that helps some of the most courageous human
rights defenders and journalists in the world stay safe.

We are looking for an experienced Android Developer who shares our passion to
work full time on our app ("Umbrella"). We recently launched our first version
and are now looking to increase our small team to build out it's features and
functionality.

You will be an Android Developer who:

* Cares about human rights

* Has made a native Android app from scratch

* Some experience with interacting with web services

* Knows how to use SQLite to access data (we use ORMLite for with SQLCipher support)

* Is capable of working with Kotlin in future versions

* Understands using support libraries to support older versions

* Has a strong understanding of security

Apply to jobs@secfirst.org

Job is Dublin, Ireland based though for exceptional candidates, remote may be
considered.

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 EdTech Innovation of the Year Award Winner
      2016 An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is transforming online education with Artificial Intelligence
technology. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a conversational chatbot that
assesses students' learning and guides them towards mastery. We are looking
for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Front/Back End web design with scalability
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
      - iOS/Android development a plus
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

~~~
faitswulff
I know this is technically unrelated, but your site
([http://cognii.com/](http://cognii.com/)) needs a redesign. I've been
interested in your pitch on Who Is Hiring a few times, but I just can't take
your site seriously.

------
edawerd
Gusto | VISA, ONSITE | Sr. Rails/React Engineer | San Francisco

Gusto is building delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software for small
businesses.

We process $30B+ in annual payments for more than 40,000 corporate customers,
helping them with payroll, health insurance, 401(k), and a host of HR
features. Team culture is a huge part of what makes Gusto special. We have a
team of super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software
engineers. You can read more about us on our engineering blog:
[http://engineering.gusto.com/](http://engineering.gusto.com/)

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React, MySQL,
Postgres, Redis, Chef, Terraform, AWS, Kafka.

We have openings to work in our Payroll, HR, Benefits, SRE and FinTech teams.

Apply at [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or email me
directly.

Interview process: 1 technical phone screen and 1 onsite interview (~4.5 hours
of interviews + pair programming)

------
ericmarcos
Hubtype ([http://hubtype.com](http://hubtype.com)) | Barcelona, Spain | Senior
Full-Stack Engineer (First Employee) | Onsite | Full-time | Equity

Hubtype is a messaging/chatbots platform for developers and businesses. Banks,
insurers, TVs and others use our products to attend their customers through
messaging apps combining chatbots and human agents. We're growing fast and
we're already profitable.

Now we're building the next generation of our framework to build bots and
we're looking for talented generalists with entrepreneurial mindset. We use
Python/Django, Node, Angular, Redis, PostgreSQL... If you know some machine
learning (Tensorflow/Keras/Pytorch) or are motivated to learn it, that's a big
plus. If you know about Docker and DevOps then you're our hero.

We're based in Barcelona (22@) and we're super flexible with schedules.
Besides a competitive salary we'll offer equity.

Interested? Send me an email: eric@hubtype.com

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

Series B Funded by top healthcare investors Ex-Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford
Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country.

LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the nation’s largest hospitals including
15 of the top 30 Cancer Centers. Our team includes veteran executives and the
brightest minds from Google, McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC,
and more.

We are looking for Engineers, Data Scientists and Product Managers who possess
an entrepreneurial, scrappy personality and the talent to think outside the
box to problem solve and get things done.

Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

------
mansilladev
SF Bay Area - Atlassian Partner Engineer / Dev Advocate | ONSITE

Atlassian - looking for partner engineer / Developer Advocate in Bay Area (SF
office or Mountain View). This is for our Developer Experience (Ecosystem)
team, where we’re responsible for helping developers build apps and
integrations on top of Atlassian products - from Jira, Confluence, Hipchat,
Stride, Bitbucket, Trello, etc. as well as advocate on behalf of our
developer/vendor community. ONSITE, but may consider remote.

Deets here:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/743999662878575-pa...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/743999662878575-partner-
engineer-developer-advocate)

If you’re in Sydney, we also have a Dev advocate role open, too. ONSITE.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/743999662435958-de...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/743999662435958-developer-
advocate-atlassian-ecosystem)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies.

We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our customers to
innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and distribution
strategies. For more information, complete description of roles, and details
on applying, please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
jdhawk
Results Generation | Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-
Time | [http://www.resultsgeneration.com](http://www.resultsgeneration.com)

Results Generation is a leading provider of channel monetization solutions
operating in Austin, Texas. Our core technology enhances and develops revenue
streams for a broad array of clients across the globe. In business since 2006,
we are a profitable, self-funded company that retains its startup mentality
and drive for growth. We continue to grow rapidly and are looking for high
caliber candidates to join our company. Stack:
PHP/MySQL/ElasticSearch/RabbitMQ/PowerMTA deployed on GCS, RackSpace, and our
own hardware. We are currently looking for an enthusiastic, seasoned Software
Engineer with strong backend experience to join our team.

Competitive Compensation, Full Medical & Dental, Paid Vacation, 401k, Casual &
Collaborative Work Environment in North West Austin.

dustin@resultsgeneration.com

------
flatline
Stellar Science | ONSITE, INTERNS | Albuquerque, NM - Vienna, VA

"Advancing Science through Outstanding Software"

We develop custom software products and perform research and development in
domains that include: computer vision and imaging; image simulation;
computational electromagnetics; high performance computing; computer aided
design for building spacecraft models.

We value high quality code and "doing the right thing".

For all positions, we are willing to consider applicants ranging from recent
college graduates to experienced software engineers and scientists; the main
requirements are that candidates be top-notch, responsible, self-motivated,
honest, able to work well independently or in small teams, and be able to
rapidly learn new languages, tools, and techniques as needed to meet mission
requirements.

Apply at
[http://stellarscience.applytojob.com/](http://stellarscience.applytojob.com/)

US Citizens only please. Internships are currently only available at our
Albuquerque location.

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation +
Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am,
our own annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript,
Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

Looking forward to meeting you!

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Seattle, WA | Part-Time | Contract | Computer Science Instructor,
Machine Learning Instructor, Data Science Instructor, Web Development
Instructor | REMOTE | [https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers.
Instructors create lessons using Educative's course builder. Students learn
using coding playgrounds, embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc.
without the need to install anything on their machines.

We are looking for experts in Computer Science (DS & Algo), Programming (C++,
C#, Java), Web Development(React, Vue, Angular, MobX etc.), Machine Learning
and Data Science. If you can want to write on a topic that's relevant to
software engineers, we should talk. All jobs are contract based.

We work with engineers with a knack for writing tutorials, bootcamp
instructors, university professors and students who have taken advanced CS
courses.

Contact me at fahim {at} educative.io.

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Software Engineers (Backend, Data, iOS)| New York, NY | Full-
time | Onsite

Stash Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone, regardless of income, the Stash team has built an
investing platform where people can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

We have over a million users, raised our Series C in July brining our total
funding raised to $78.75M, and are a 2017 Webby Award Winner.

We have a pretty exciting product road map ahead of us, so we need more
awesome teammates to make things happen, check out what's next for us here:
[http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu](http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu)

If we've piqued your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
greghughes
Football Radar, London UK, ONSITE
[https://www.footballradar.com/careers/engineering-data-
scien...](https://www.footballradar.com/careers/engineering-data-science/)

Football Radar are hiring! We are currently recruiting for the position of
Systems Engineer, Frontend Engineer, and Backend Software Engineer. Our stack
includes Docker, Scala and React, but we prefer the best tool for the job.

Football Radar was founded with one clear mission: to become the smartest
company in football. We provide world-leading insights to clients across
industries, underpinned by sophisticated and wholly unique football analysis.

Our engineering department comprises twenty people split into focused teams
working on a broad set of problems across trading, modelling and football
analysis. We cultivate an agile working environment; planning milestones and
user stories, heavy collaboration, and understanding every aspect of the
domain is all part of the day-to-day.

------
tsimek
Locus Robotics | Frontend-Robotics | Wilmington, MA | Onsite, Remote |
[http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-us/careers/)

At Locus Robotics we make cool, collaborative robots aimed at ecommerce and
logistics that real companies want to buy with real money.

We need a frontend/full stack dev with strong, current web development skills
(think React) and significant exposure to ROS (don't need to be an expert, but
do need basic familiarity for this role) to help us build, maintain and scale
an internal-facing UI for our robots.

We hire great talent first, and worry about location second.

If you have a question, feel free to reach out directly to me. JD linked at
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/LocusRobotics/7439996629964...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/LocusRobotics/743999662996477-robotics-
software-engineer-web-ui) for more info.

------
cientifico
Tourlane | Berlin (Germany) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.tourlane.de/karriere](https://www.tourlane.de/karriere)

At tourlane, we believe that anyone loves to travel, and we want to enable
people to do it without spending precious time in planning everything (You
should try the service). For that we organize trips across several countries.

We are making money since day one, and we are having a constant growth. After
the experience with the German market, we are going to launch the service for
English speaking next year.

Our current stack is AWS/Terraform/Ruby/Rails/React/Lambada/Go/Grafana just to
name a few keywords.

We are looking for developers with experience to help us continue growing.

If you think you can enjoy, or if you need more info, drop me an email to
guillermo.alvarez@tourlane.com or visit our current openings:
[https://www.tourlane.de/karriere](https://www.tourlane.de/karriere)

------
mkohlmyr
SnapEngage | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | fulltime | onsite

SnapEngage develops live chat software for sales and support teams. We are
currently hiring for two Software Engineering roles in Berlin, Germany.

Software Engineer (3 years experience, JavaScript or TypeScript):

We have some great projects for anyone who is intrested in building user
interfaces with modern JavaScript frameworks (React, Backbone) or battling
with asynchronous TypeScript code for a complex web application. If you happen
to have (or be interested in acquiring) some Java or Google Cloud experience,
you'll be able to put that to good use as well.

Senior Software Engineer (4 years experience, Java)

SnapEngage runs on the Google Cloud Platform, and as a Senior Software
Engineer at SnapEngage you will play an important part in our incremental move
towards micro-services, perform code reviews and develop / maintain various
integrations. If you have experience with GWT or the Google Cloud Platform, it
will serve you very well in this role.

SnapEngage has a lovely team, spread across two offices in Boulder, CO and
Berlin, DE. The company offers some great perks, including an annual team-
building trip (the last two were in Lisbon and Iceland), optional weekly
German classes in the office and the option to work Monday and Friday from
home.

You must be authorized to work in Berlin, Germany. That means you need to be
an EU citizen, or already locally based.

[https://snapengage.com/careers/](https://snapengage.com/careers/)

The first position is not yet advertised on the website, in the meantime if
you want to apply for that (or have specific quetsions) feel free to shoot me
an email at mikael.kohlmyr@snapengage.com, and I can forward you to the hiring
manager.

------
wmahler
Creighton University | HortonWorks Engineer/Admin and Senior Full Stack JS
Engineers | Remote | Part-Time

Creighton University is a Jesuit, Catholic university bridging health, law,
business and the arts and sciences for a more just world. Join us in building
a new higher education digital experience.

This is a non-benefit eligible, part-time position that's ideally suited for
someone looking to make some extra money on the side. You are good match for
this position if you are a motivated and energetic hortonworks engineer or
full-stack developer, you take initiative, find solutions to problems, you are
thorough and know how to produce results quickly under minimal supervision.

    
    
      Our stack is a combination of:
      * Frontend: Javascript, React, Webpack, Bootstrap
      * Middleware: NodeJS, Express, Passport, Nginx, 
      * Backend: Cassandra, MySQL, Ambari, Ranger, Kafka, ZooKeeper, Spark, Hive, HDFS
    

Please send your resume to williammahler1 [at] creighton.edu for
consideration.

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | BackEnd Engineer | Paris | ONSITE, Full-time |
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-engineer-mf)

We’re a 3 year old growing AdTech company based in Paris and we are looking
for a Backend Engineer experienced in real-time distributed systems. You would
be working on our new product: a real-time ad bidder backed by machine
learning.

This might be the job for you if:

\- You have experience with programming high performance systems in Core Java

\- You have worked with ZooKeeper, Kafka, Consul or any of the other usual
suspects

\- You grin a bit with pride every time your system scales to new levels

\- Minimum 3 years of experience

\- You’re fluent in English

On the other hand, what do we offer you?

\- Rebuilding components from scratch (you know, the way you always wanted to
;))

\- Wish list – choose your own equipment

\- Latest technology

\- Personal space: 1 engineer - 1 desk

\- Be part of a team with very ambitious goals

\- Balance between your professional and personal life

\- Playstation and other perks (Snacks, team events, etc...)

\- An English speaking work environment in Paris

\- And of course, very competitive packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com or check other
openings [http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | BackEnd Engineer | Paris | ONSITE, Full-time |
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-engineer-..).

We’re a 3 year old growing AdTech company based in Paris and we are looking
for a Backend Engineer experienced in real-time distributed systems. You would
be working on our new product: a real-time ad bidder backed by machine
learning.

This might be the job for you if:

\- You have experience with programming high performance systems in Core Java

\- You have worked with ZooKeeper, Kafka, Consul or any of the other usual
suspects

\- You grin a bit with pride every time your system scales to new levels

\- Minimum 3 years of experience

\- You’re fluent in English

On the other hand, what do we offer you?

\- Rebuilding components from scratch (you know, the way you always wanted to
;))

\- Wish list – choose your own equipment

\- Latest technology

\- Personal space: 1 engineer - 1 desk

\- Be part of a team with very ambitious goals

\- Balance between your professional and personal life

\- Playstation and other perks (Snacks, team events, etc...)

\- An English speaking work environment in Paris

\- And of course, very competitive packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com or check other
openings [http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

------
The_DaveG
Corso Systems | Software Engineer, Controls Engineer| We are a 100% Remote
Team! | Corsosystems.com

Corso is different. Some people have called us strange, they work for us now!
We’re committed to doing things differently, so check out our YouTube Channel
or read the blog posts and see that we’re more that just a bunch of people in
suits.

Generally, Corso is a Systems Integration Firm, specializing in Manufacturing
Execution Systems (MES), SCADA, and other Business System Integrations (ERP
and anything else you can think).

We’re expanding into brewing and so we’re looking for a Software Engineer to
join the team to help us build it out. Check out BrewTel:
[http://corsosystems.com/brewtel/](http://corsosystems.com/brewtel/) that’s
what would be first on your plate, we’ve got the plan and are looking for help
to execute. If you’re a craft beer fan or home brewer and are able to use that
experience to help build this out, that would be amazing!

Ideally you’d have some experience in: C#/ASP.NET MVC, or Rails, and SQL, Web
Services, and API’s. Plus you’d be able to take a project and run with it
yourself with minimal help. We’re not micromanagers and we trust everyone to
get their work done.

If you’re interested in learning more about the industrial side of the
business to make you a more well rounded individual and help with some of the
other jobs (because most of the dev work will be easier than what you’re doing
right now). Looking to join a small team already making a difference with big
dreams, we should talk.

On the chance that there are Controls Engineers on here who are experiences in
Ignition and/or Siemens WinCC OA, AB and Siemens PLC’s drop me a line, we
should also have a conversation, we’re growing fast.

Email me: Dave@CorsoSystems.com We’d love to have a conversation.

------
gouggoug
San-Francisco, CA | VP of Digital Marketing | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.betabrand.com](https://www.betabrand.com)

VP of Digital Marketing

The perfect job for a particular brand of genius.

Our company brings new clothing to life every day through a vast,
crowdsourcing/crowdfunding community. We interact with millions of people via
ads, direct-marketing emails, and, ultimately, sales. Your job in a nutshell:
multiply those numbers!

Betabrand is seeking a special person to head our marketing department — and
be an integral part of senior management. This is a great job, with a great
team and a hefty budget. You’ll enjoy a competitive salary, stock options, and
numerous benefits.

This is the candidate we're looking for:

Has 7-10 years of E-Commerce experience — selling to women, ideally. Has
overseen acquisition, retention, strategy, data/analytics, and customer
service. Is a seasoned direct marketer, not simply a brand builder. E-commerce
businesses like Betabrand are essentially attention day traders, so we’re
looking for a creative, quantitative operator. This is a one-of-a-kind
marketing job because:

Betabrand is a nonstop design community — think Facebook for fashion. Because
of all the publishing events on our site, no week is the same. We’ve grown to
the point where major brands are starting to use our platform, so you’ll be
interacting with fashion industry leaders who are excited to put Betabrand to
the test. We have a great creative history (Adweek Top 100) and are covered in
the news regularly. We’re looking for someone who wants to make their mark in
the marketing world — and enjoy the ride with a great creative staff. Sound
like you? If so, we can’t wait to meet you.

Please contact Betabrand CEO Chris Lindland at chris@betabrand.com for more
information.

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Los
Angeles.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
Abazhenov
Fraight AI | Fullstack Developer | Chicago, IL | Full-time, Onsite | Salary
commensurate with experience

We are building automation and artificial intelligence solutions for the FTL
logistics market. We leverage huge datasets and natural language processing
techniques to search for reputable trucking companies, automate communications
with our customers, and increase human efficiency. We're a tiny team looking
for our 5th member so culture fit is important. We're looking to hire an
experienced full stack engineer to help us build out our web app.

Our basic stack is node / postgres / react so ideally you should be familiar
with that. Familiarity with heroku / AWS / redis / redux is desirable as well.

If this sounds like something you'd be interested in you can apply here:
[https://fraight.workable.com/jobs/602823](https://fraight.workable.com/jobs/602823)
or send me your resume at alex@fraight.ai

------
jastanton
Convoy | Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, onsite,
[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

We're optimizing trucking and logistics, an $800B industry that still runs on
fax machines and phone calls. We're changing the way over 3.5 million truck
drivers work and the way everything you use gets to you.

We are backed by very top tier investors. Read about us:

[http://www.mosaicventures.com/mosaicblog/2017/7/25/our-
inves...](http://www.mosaicventures.com/mosaicblog/2017/7/25/our-investment-
in-convoy)

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/freight-booking-startup-
convoy-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/freight-booking-startup-convoy-
raises-62-million-1500966000)

I'm employee #3 at this company and I am incredibly honored to have watched
this company grow from MVP to impacting the daily lives of hundreds of
thousands of people. As well as exploring interesting avenues of tech such as
machine learning, service architecture, mobile, desktop and web user
experiences and in many other areas.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're interested in hearing more, reach out and grab coffee with me or one
of our other developers. Help us grow an amazing tech team from a very early
point in our company's history!

Some, but not necessarily all, of our open jobs:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

~~~
seattle_spring
Just out of curiosity, why is this post down-voted so heavily?

------
TatGlint
Glint | Multiple Full-Time Positions | www.glintinc.com/careers

Glint's mission is to help people be happier and more successful at work. We
are one of LinkedIn's Top 50 Innovative Startups - bit.ly/LITop50.

Are you interested in solving challenging technical problems? Do you have
full-scale experience from inception to production? Our team consists of well-
respected, highly collaborative and hands-on engineers looking to work with
you.

Senior Machine Learning Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrMLNLP](http://bit.ly/SrMLNLP)

Senior Analytics Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrAnalyticsEng](http://bit.ly/SrAnalyticsEng)

Senior Web Applications Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrWebAppsEng](http://bit.ly/SrWebAppsEng)

Senior Server Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrServerEng](http://bit.ly/SrServerEng)

Interested? Reach out to Tarry - tchung@glintinc.com

------
d_burfoot
Ozora Research | Engineers, Linguists | Berkeley, CA | Part-Time | Onsite |
Equity

My company, Ozora Research, is developing a next-generation suite of Natural
Language Processing tools centered around sentence parsing. We spend our time
thinking deeply about the structure of language and then building statistical
models that capture the structure. The requirements are: a good background in
mathematics and statistics, and a deep interest in language and linguistics.
Programming skill is a huge plus, but not an absolute requirement.

I believe we are poised to make a huge dent in the world of NLP and
linguistics. The field of automated parsing has been bogged down for the last
20 years because of its dependence on labelled training data (e.g the Penn
Treebank). In my research I've discovered a way to circumvent that limitation,
by building and evaluating sentence parsers using only a large amount of raw
text data. I've spent the last couple of years validating the approach, and
now that I'm confident it works, I'm looking to build up a team.

I have a nontraditional, minimalist and cockroachy business plan that won't
appeal to everyone, but I can promise you that if I get rich you will also. I
can also guarantee that you will get a ton of great experience that you would
be tough to get at a big company. I want to especially encourage the following
types of people to reach out:

\- Smart grads in non-technical fields who want to break into the software
engineering industry

\- People who have had some success in mainstream software engineering
careers, but are now bored and want to try something new

\- People who want are thinking about going to graduate school in CS/ML/AI/NLP
and want some experience doing research in that area

I'm happy to talk more about the specifics in person. Email me at daniel dot
burfoot at gmail.

------
seanthussey
Ampion, Inc. | Mid and Senior-level Software Engineers in RoR and React |
DevOps engineer, SecOps experience a huge plus | Full Time | Boston, MA |
ONSITE

Ampion provides an asset and customer management system for renewable energy
providers. We specialize in complex and high volume back-office operations,
real-time monitoring, and support renewable energy markets and programs across
the country. On the whole, we are dedicated to an energy future that is
affordable, sustainable, and universal.

We're looking for mid- and senior-level Full-stack RoR engineers as well as
front-end specialists in React (with some exposure to Angular as we are
transitioning from Angular to React).

We are also looking for a DevOps engineer. SecOps experience is a huge plus.

More details and apply here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/160945/senior-
software-engine...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/160945/senior-software-
engineer-ror-in-renewable-ampion)

------
kevlanglois
Humi | Toronto, Canada | PHP Developers (ONSITE) | www.humi.ca

Backed by Y-Combinator and some of Silicon Valley’s top investors, Humi is
changing the way that insurance is bought and sold, while reframing how the
world thinks of HR. Our standout software has helped Humi to quickly become
Canada's leading all-in-one HR platform. Over 1,500 business now use Humi to
manage everything from recruiting to performance, and everything in between.

As a Senior Full Stack Developer at Humi, you will apply your passion for
technology and business in our quest to impact millions of lives through an
innovative world-class HR platform. In this deeply technical and business-
minded position, you’ll architect, implement, and evolve Humi's systems with a
talented team of like-minded peers.

Apply here: [http://jobs.humi.ca/job-
board/product%20development/176](http://jobs.humi.ca/job-
board/product%20development/176) or matt@humi.ca

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Technology Intern | London, UK | Onsite | INTERN

Man AHL is a diversified quantitative investment manager dedicated to
delivering a broad and innovative offering in systematic trading strategies. A
pioneer in this field since 1987, Man AHL manages assets for institutional and
private clients globally and has a range of momentum and non momentum driven
strategies.

Overview

Man AHL is offering summer technology internships, to run between 8-12 weeks,
based in our head office in London. This is a great opportunity to join one of
the most prestigious tech teams in systematic trading. We want the best
people, using the best technology, to apply a data-driven, scientific approach
to finance. We believe an open and collaborative culture is key to attracting
great developers. Our commitment to the wider development community is a
natural extension of this: examples include open sourcing projects such as
Arctic, sponsoring meetups such as PyData London and the London Machine
Learning Meetup, as well as regularly tweeting: @ManAHLTech.

We're looking candidates with a genuine passion for technology and a flair for
creative problem solving. We will give you a project to showcase these skills,
and support you as you gain valuable career experience. Your contribution will
help us in our aim to ensure that leading edge technology keeps our business
at the forefront of its field.

Requirements

Currently studying for a degree in Computer Science, Mathematics, Engineering,
Physics or a related technical discipline from a leading university.

A passion for technology and exceptional programming skills. Please include
links to any relevant content (e.g. github) on your application.

Experience of working with Python.

Please apply online via our website, or send your CV and cover letter to
mparrott@ahl.com by 16/02/18.

------
mavenclinic
Maven Clinic | Senior Backend Engineer | NYC | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)

Maven is the leading healthcare platform focused on women's health, and we’re
looking for a backend engineer to join our growing team in NYC after recently
closing an $11 Million Series A. Read more here:
[http://fortune.com/2017/07/25/womens-health-startup-
maven/](http://fortune.com/2017/07/25/womens-health-startup-maven/).

Our ideal candidate cares about security, automation, and reliability. We're
focused on delivering great care to our patients and keeping their information
secure and available. Mostly python(3) with flask, sqlalchemy and a great
devops setup on Google Container Engine (CI/CD, kubernetes). email: Zachary
Zaro (CTO) at zach@mavenclinic.com if you're interested in hearing more.

------
johego
Johego | St. Louis | Data Engineer / Backend Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Johego | St. Louis | Frontend Developer / Product Designer | Full-time |
Onsite

Johego is an award winning nonprofit tech startup that develops software for
social workers, police officers, nurses, and other public servants to help
them connect people in need with essential services: overnight shelter,
medical assistance, mental health treatment, and more.

For decades, public service professionals have relied on word-of-mouth
recommendations, paper directories, and hours upon hours of Googling to make
such connections, resulting in inefficient and, in some cases, ineffective
care. Johego is using cutting edge data science, multiplatform software
development, and grassroots community organizing to make this problem
obsolete.

For more information, including how to apply, please visit:
[https://www.johego.org/careers/](https://www.johego.org/careers/)

------
sergc
Full-Stack/Front End Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime |
Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | Visa Transfer OK | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention. What we're
looking for: Experienced Full Stack and Front End Engineers for our
Application Team. Application Tech Stack: MEAN Stack (Mongodb/Postgres,
Express, AngularJS, NodeJS)

    
    
      * Experience in web development, either AngularJS/Angular or NodeJS experience required
      * Strong JavaScript skills
      * Self-motivated, able and open to learning 
      * Typescript, SQL, Linux, AWS, GCP, D3, ML experience a plus
    

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
bensummers
Haplo | Senior Software Developer | London, UK | Full time, ONSITE

Are you an experienced generalist developer looking for a place you can write
your best code and help an enthusiastic team learn?

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/senior-developer](https://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/senior-developer)

We build research information management systems for universities, on top of
our open source Haplo platform.

[https://haplo.org](https://haplo.org)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great coffee. Ambition to change the world in a small but significant
way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
smmnyc
Quikly | Detroit, MI | Full Time | ONSITE | Rails, React, Backend, Frontend,
Full-stack | [https://quikly.com/about](https://quikly.com/about)

Headquartered in downtown Detroit, Quikly has become one of the fastest
growing tech startups in the area over the past three years. Quikly is a team
of doers passionate about consumer marketing, technology, and design. We’re
here to reinvent how brands engage with their customers, and to contribute to
a revitalized downtown Detroit.

Our dev team is made up of six talented engineers with skills in Ruby (Rails),
Go, Javascript (React), Redis, and Postgres.

You'll learn about scaling web apps, best practices around working with React
in a Rails code base, and have a chance to build things millions of people
interact with.

If you'd like to join us or hear more, please reach out. We would love to hear
from you. [http://jobs.quikly.com](http://jobs.quikly.com)

------
gorkemcetin
Countly Analytics | Worldwide | Full Stack Nodejs developer | Remote (GMT to
GMT+6) | [https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-
developer/](https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-developer/)

We are a 20-person (and growing) mobile and web analytics platform. Most of
the things we do are open source (check [http://github.com/countly/countly-
server](http://github.com/countly/countly-server)).

We track more than 13.000 mobile applications on over 1.2B devices, and
collect more than 50 billion datapoints per month on over 2000 servers.

If you like coding remotely, have a passion with open source technologies,
like to solve interesting data analysis problems & visualization
methodologies, work in an entertaining environment with smart people, this job
is for you :)

Frontend requirements: Good understanding of UI,

JS Backend requirements: Nodejs + MongoDB

Platform: Linux. Scripting knowledge is a plus

(PS: No recruitment firms please)

~~~
skotecha
Hi there,

I went through your job description and understood the requirements you're
looking for.

I work with Yudiz, we have expert full stack developer having 3+ years
experience with Nodejs and MongoDB.

You can hire the developer on an hourly basis or monthly basis wherein they
will collaborate and work with your team.

It would be great if we can have a Skype call where you can interview the
developer.

You can reach me at sahil.kotecha@yudiz.com or my Skype id - yudiz.sahil

Thanks, Sahil

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Devops | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time,
Internships

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our trucks will make roads
safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their homes and families.

Specifically looking for a Devops Engineer to help us build & scale our
testing & CI infrastructure.

We currently run our trucks on the highway. We are looking for awesome
engineers who are comfortable as general hackers. The team takes an extremely
active role in the development and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways
across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhD's,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields.

We will be hiring for almost all positions starting 2018.

Please email jobs@starskyrobotics.com

~~~
DanFeldman
Note: we aren't currently looking for interns at this point in time. Our
mistake for leaving the `internship` tag in the post. We will be open to
internship applications closer to the start of the summer.

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
pbadg3r
Cobalt | Frontend, Fullstack, Linux, Security, Designer | Palo Alto, CA |
Onsite

Cobalt builds autonomous security robots that keep buildings secure by
combining the reliability of machines and the friendly face of human-in-the-
loop “pilots”. Security costs US companies $33B / year, and is a very
difficult task for humans to perform because of long monotonous hours. We’re a
team of 12 and are raising our Series A.

We have robots deployed to customers throughout San Francisco and are an
incredibly fast moving team - we went from nothing to shipping our first
robots in 12 months! We're looking for folks who know more than us and can
bring their expertise to the team.

————Three Reasons to Join Cobalt————

We ship complex products - fast! We went from nothing to paid robot
deployments in 12 months, and do over-the-air updates to our robots every two
weeks. Our team hails from Google[X], SpaceX, MIT, Harvard, and Georgia Tech.
Both founders have deep experience in Robotics and have previously started
YCombinator backed companies. We are collaborative, respectful and fun-loving,
and want to hire folks who feel the same way.

Frontend Engineer: Lead development of control interfaces and dashboards to
help humans and machines work together.

Full-stack Web Engineer: Build out React + Django stack to provide
intelligence, resiliency, and monitoring to the Cobalt fleet.

Systems Engineer: Improve Linux systems to increase reliability and
performance wherever our system touches the OS.

Security Engineer: Protect our cloud infrastructure, our client interfaces,
and our robots from network or physical threats.

Designer: Shape the visual style of our web designs, robot control interfaces,
dashboards, and marketing materials.

Interested? Email careers at cobaltrobotics dot com with a link to your Github
and your resume.

------
JED3
Pathlight ([https://www.pathlight.com/](https://www.pathlight.com/)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Managing a team of people is no easy task (as any pointy-haired boss will make
sure to let you know). Managing an organization of hundreds or thousands of
people is several orders of magnitude more difficult. Strategy is often
impossible to orchestrate, implementing any amount of change happens at a
glacial pace. Keeping an organization on the same path becomes a near-
impossible task. Pathlight offers up a solution to this monumental problem
through what we call management automation.

Pros:

    
    
      - Green field development  
      - Real world problems. The kind that companies pay $100K+ to solve
      - Experienced founders. This is our 2nd startup - our first was acquired in 2013
      - Well-funded and well-run. Series A, low burn. Capital efficiency is important to us
      - Product market fit. Companies already using it every day
    

Cons:

    
    
      - Very early. Very uncertain
      - We’re not going to match your offer from Facebook
      - No free lunches, gym memberships, massages, etc. But, we do have several flavors of La Croix
      - We play Yacht Rock on Fridays
    
    

Our top priority is in finding a Lead Data Engineer, if this sounds anything
like you, I'd love to hear from you:

    
    
      - Have experience with data pipelining, warehousing, ETL (bonus: Presto, Spark, Redshift)
      - Not shy of SQL (bonus: PostgresQL, Hive)
      - Proficient in Python (bonus: Django, Celery)
      - Have experience modelling data (bonus: sklearn, numpy, pandas)
    

We are also looking for Full-Stack Engineers, Product Managers, Designers, and
more. To apply, visit
[https://www.pathlight.com/careers/](https://www.pathlight.com/careers/) for
more information or email careers[at]pathight.com

------
rwilsonperkin
Wave ([https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com)) | Toronto | Onsite

Who we are: The fastest growing suite of finance tools for small businesses.
Traction: Wave is growing fast, with 2+ million signups, approaching $20
million in annual revenues, and $60+ million raised.

We're hiring for:

\- Software Engineers

\- Operations/Devops engineers

\- Team Lead, Engineering

\- Customer Support Heroes

\- Tax Operations Internship

\- Office Coordinator

\- Social Media Support Specialist

\- Director, People & Culture

\- VP, Finance

Wave is changing the way small business owners, freelancers, entrepreneurs and
contractors do business. Today, Wave offers invoicing, accounting, credit card
processing, payroll, lending, receipt scanning, and more — powering small
businesses around the world. We're proud of our team and our culture. We're
looking for passionate, inspired and inspiring people to make our product and
our work environment even better.

[https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/)

------
kimritz1
Guidewire Software| Foster City- Bay Area | Full-time| Senior DevOps AWS
Engineer, Senior DevOps CI Engineer

Guidewire Software Inc. is a leading provider of Insurance Software since 2001
and have just over 2k employees WorldWide. We have 2 current opening with
competitive salaries, Stock (RSU’s- our stock has quintupled since we went
public in 2012), 401k, Work Life Balance (WFH Fridays) and other great
benefits!

Our tech stack includes AWS, Java, GIT/Bitbucket, Teamcity/Jenkins, Ansible
and Docker.

[https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/view/oh1g6fwo/senior-
devo...](https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/view/oh1g6fwo/senior-devops-ci-
engineer-foster-city-ca)

[https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/view/oz0h6fwG/senior-
devo...](https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/view/oz0h6fwG/senior-devops-aws-
engineer-foster-city-ca)

------
DLarsen
Hitwise | Santa Monica, CA or Camarillo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Hitwise ([https://www.hitwise.com](https://www.hitwise.com)) is looking for an
analyst for our Data Forensics team within our Data Science org. You'll play a
lead role in servicing customer inquiries related to our sophisticated
consumer insights product. You'll serve as a trusted set of eyes to monitor
the veracity of our modeled data.

You'll use a variety of in house tools, but proficiency with SQL, Hive, R and
statistical methods are all relevant.

If you love the idea of taking on significant conceptual ownership of some
novel demographic and behavioral data, we should talk.

Within our DataSci team I lean strongly toward the engineering side of the
spectrum, but I'd be happy to have a conversation about our work.
dlarsen@connexity.com If you're more comfortable going the typical HR route, I
can probably streamline the first phases of communication.

~~~
rokob
Hey it looks like your CSS isn't loading in Chrome due to mixed content
protections.

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack, Data) | Paris, France | ONSITE,
REMOTE, Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend, Full-Stack and Data engineers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs Ltd. | Software Engineers, Research Engineers, Interns | London,
UK | ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
value out of thin air and a little cloud.

We are looking for strong engineers and scientists to join our specialist team
at our central London office:

* full-stack engineers with experience in client-server architecture.

* developers with R&D experience in non-linear/combinatorial optimisation.

You should:

* love working on challenging, complex problems

* master at least one statically typed high-level language, such as Java, C# or C++

* know at least one common front-end framework (Angular, React & Co, Ember, Vue, etc...)

* be able to design systems with distributed logic (i.e. in the front-end and several back-end services)

* be comfortable deploying to production frequently

Plus:

* experience in, or passion for UI/UX design

* enterprise integration experience

* have experience with high performance, concurrent applications

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details. No recruiters please. Really.

------
stowga
Stowga | London, UK | ONSITE | £40-60k | Full-Stack Rails Developer |
[https://stowga.com](https://stowga.com)

Our mission is to help companies transform their supply chains through
warehousing as a service.

Our technology enables an innovative on-demand model to warehousing that
allows warehouses to optimise their space by offering under-utilised capacity
to customers who take that space without the long-term commitment of a lease.

In our first year of operation we have built the largest database of
warehouses, identified a data-driven customer acquisition model, and signed up
some of the biggest names in the industry on both the retail and the warehouse
side of our marketplace.

In October we won Wired Magazine’s 2017 Startup Showcase Award.

More details here [https://angel.co/stowga/jobs/291317-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/stowga/jobs/291317-full-stack-developer)

------
lyime
Terminal 49 | Software Engineer (Founding team) (Full stack / front-end) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite/Remote

At Terminal 49, our mission is to make global trade efficient and less
expensive for businesses. Today, Terminal 49 is a trucking service for port to
warehouse transportation. We are bringing automation to the container
business. We already have growing business with dozens of customers where we
are helping companies import everything from wine and tiles to auto-parts.

If you like building tools and want to help automate global trade then you
should come talk to us.

Tech Stack: - Ruby (and Rails) - Ember.js (ES6+) - Postgres - Redis

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at
[https://www.terminal49.com/jobs](https://www.terminal49.com/jobs) or email
akshay@terminal49.com with some info about your background and we can setup a
call.

------
madcaptenor
AT&T | (Senior) Data Scientist | Alpharetta (Atlanta area), GA | Full-Time |
Onsite

We're the phone company. We're looking for data scientists in our Chief Data
Office. This is basically an internal consulting shop for improving operations
across AT&T by using our vast internal data sources. Our group supports AT&T's
network, both wireline and cellular, and increasingly DirecTV as well. Unlike
lots of companies with "big data", we actually have big data.

Apply through our applicant tracking system (yeah, I know, but what do you
expect from a company with a quarter-million employees?). The requisition is
for senior people but we'd also hire good people with less experience.
[https://connect.att.jobs/job/alpharetta/senior-data-
scientis...](https://connect.att.jobs/job/alpharetta/senior-data-
scientist/117/6239595)

------
romanr
HITASK.COM | Java Developer | REMOTE |
[https://hitask.com](https://hitask.com)

We are fast growing SaaS product company with a distributed remote team.
Selling Softare-as-service solution on North American and Europe market.
Competing with some of top startups in the world, so you should be ready for
the game We enjoy what we build. Our customers love us. And if you feel you
can handle the challenge, we invite you to join us.

Requirements:

Hibernate: 4+ years REST APIs: 2+ years JMS: 1+ years JUnit: 1+ years
PostgreSQL: 2+ years

We offer: * Remote work, flexible work time * Organised and planned work
schedule, without rush or overtime * No bureaucracy * Interesting project,
possibility to learn a lot of new technologies and frameworks, attending
conferences. * Listening and supporting your ideas

Please get in touch with us and mention in your cover letter, why you think
you will be the best person for this position.

contact us directly at recruit@human-computer.com

------
rhuddleston
Quiq | Site Reliability Engineer | Bozeman, MT |
[https://goquiq.com/](https://goquiq.com/)

We are a startup focusing on Enterprise clients customer support messaging
(SMS, Facebook, Kik and others) looking for a senior SRE, devops,
infrastructure engineer to work on our fast growing multi-tenant product.

Environment is 100% automated using ansible, terraform and python. We have a
docker based microservices architecture. Knowledge of golang is a plus. We
treat security very seriously and experience creating and maintaining a secure
and reliable infrastructure is a must. Significant ability to contribute to
existing and new open-source tools used in our environment.

See Full description and how to apply here: [https://goquiq.com/customer-
centric-senior-engineering-caree...](https://goquiq.com/customer-centric-
senior-engineering-careers/)

------
richleenyc
Seed-Funded Project | Remote | 4-6 weeks | Fixed or hourly ($60-$80/hr)
depending on experience

Looking to hire an experienced full stack React & Rails developer for a short-
term freelance engagement. I'm a solo dev working on seed-funded project. It's
a SaaS web app that does various background scraping jobs for financial
professionals. The app is 80% done, but I need some help making the final push
toward a polished production-ready beta. Specifically: Helping me finish some
React front end components, writing more specs and functional tests, proper
error handling and reporting, cleaning up code smell, etc.

Looking for someone who can commit 30-40 hours a week over the month or so.
Long-term employment possible depending on how it goes.

Stack: Rails 5, React (not a SPA, just some strategic use of React
components), Postgres, Sidekiq, Redis, Heroku.

Start date ASAP. If interested please email: rich(at)proinbox.com. Thanks!

------
agotterer
Knotch | Senior Backend Engineers, Fullstack Engineers, Data Scientist | NYC |
On-site or remote

Knotch ([https://www.knotch.it](https://www.knotch.it)) is a series A funded
($14M) brand measurement platform used by some of the world’s largest brands
and distributed on some of the internet’s most popular publications. Our stack
includes Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, MongoDB, Rails, Grape, Express, Redis, React,
D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, AWS, and more.

Company benefits:

\- Free health, dental, and vision insurance.

\- Free lunch

\- Free metrocard

\- Unlimited vacation and sick days

\- Flexible work from home / remote policy

\- Dog friendly office

\- Discretionary bonus program

Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814)

Fullstack Engineer:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197)

Data Scientist: No JD at the moment, email adam|at|knotch|.|com

------
nathangitter
SwiftKick Mobile | Austin, TX | Full-time, onsite | iOS & Android Engineers |
[http://swiftkickmobile.com](http://swiftkickmobile.com)

SwiftKick Mobile is a mobile app design and development agency in Austin, TX.
We help our clients — from small startups to big brands — bring new products
to life.

We are looking for iOS and Android Engineers with strong mobile engineering
experience and attention to detail. We are committed to building high-quality,
pixel-perfect products.

Our projects usually range from one to six months. In a year, you could easily
work on six different projects. Typically 2-4 people are assigned to each
project, each with an opportunity to give input on design and development. We
encourage collaboration and creativity. You will interact with our engineers
and may architect solutions with our customers and their engineers as well.

Tech Stack:

Design: Sketch, Flinto, Zeplin

iOS: Swift, Xcode

Android: Java, Kotlin

Send a message to hello@swiftkick.it if you are interested.

------
sallen2
Josh.ai | [https://www.josh.ai/jobs](https://www.josh.ai/jobs) | Denver, CO |
ONSITE Full-time Josh is a voice controlled home automation system for the
luxury market. The Josh product lives at the intersection of AI, machine
learning and natural language processing. We recently one product of the year
at CEDIA (this is the super bowl of tech for high end homes) and we are about
to ship Josh Micro in the US. The Josh Micro is a high end hardware device
that runs the Josh system and is designed to accept commands from every room
in a home. It is a very exciting time at Josh and we are growing the team with
the following roles:

\- Node.js/Cloud/DevOps Developer: to lead our cloud strategy as we continue
to scale.

\- Backend Software Engineers (C++): to develop device integrations

Apply by sending a resume to jobs@josh.ai, and note which position from the
website you're interested in.

------
dandigangi
Javascript (ES6), React JS Developer ---- Mid to Senior Level Position ----
Chicago, IL

I'm the senior JS engineer at Drivin. Look forward to hearing from you.

This is NOT a remote position. We're also not currently looking for recruiting
help! Thanks!!

Email: ddigangi@drivindealer.com

Drivin, a KAR Auction Services company, is looking for an exceptional web
software engineer to join our front end engineering team. At Drivin, you will
have the opportunity to build cutting edge, B2B applications within the
automotive industry. You will be joining a diverse, passionate, and
experienced team of engineers who write Javascript like it’s nobody’s
business.

If you are a JavaScript engineer who loves to solve problems, implement best
practices, clean code is important to you, and enjoy collaborating with like-
minded engineers, we’d love to talk with you.

Great salary, great benefits, and great perks (incl. food stipends, free
drinks, pool table, education support, and more!)

Required Experience \- 3-5+ years of professional website front end
development experience \- Fluent in JavaScript (incl. ES6) and ReactJS (we
will test you!) \- Writing automated tests with tools like Jest, Mocha, Sinon,
etc. \- Active understanding of semantic HTML and the DOM \- Able to build
website layouts to design without the aid of CSS frameworks \- Responsive
design techniques using CSS and building flexible layouts (incl. browser
compatibility) \- Interacting with JSON APIs, shaping data, managing
application state \- Working with Git and Github, comfortable on the command
line

Preferred Skills \- ReactJS + Redux; Designing Redux first applications \-
Webpack, Grunt, Gulp, or similar (production experience!) \- LESS / SCSS \-
Jest + Enzyme testing frameworks \- Node.js development \- Experience in Node,
Java, Python environments \- Working in continuous integration / dev-ops
environments (Jenkins, AWS, etc.)

~~~
ddorian43
Please do not include the words "not rem-ote".

------
mksaunders
The Document Foundation | Development Mentor | Remote, part or full time

The Document Foundation (TDF), the charitable entity behind the world’s
leading free office suite LibreOffice, seeks an individual – or individuals
part (or full) time – to be a Development Mentor to start work as soon as
possible. The role requires the following:

* Self-starting, remote working experience

* Experience contributing to FLOSS communities

* Excellent communication skills, with enthusiasm for mentoring

* Coding experience (LibreOffice coding preferred)

* Willingness to travel to Hackfests & conferences in Europe and globally

The role involves working from home at your location for at least 20 hours per
week, up to full-time. For more information on the role, see:

[https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2017/11/07/job-
sear...](https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2017/11/07/job-search-
development-mentor-201711-01/)

Deadline for applications: December 5, 2017

------
eli
Industry Dive | [https://industrydive.com/jobs](https://industrydive.com/jobs)
| Washington, DC | ONSITE F/T

Industry Dive is a profitable, growing, six-year old B2B media company that
provides business news and analysis to millions of executives in a dozen
different industries. See e.g. utilitydive.com or retaildive.com or
marketingdive.com

We're expanding our engineering team and are seeking either a Jr or Sr Python
Developer. We are mostly a Python shop and our major projects include a CMS
built on Django and a Data Warehousing ETL built on Apache Airflow.

The best candidates are self-motivated, entrepreneurial, curious,
collaborative, and enjoy working on a variety of different projects and
technologies. This position reports to the CTO (me). Please feel free to reach
out with any questions: eli-at-industrydive-dot-com

\--

We are also hiring a variety of Editorial Reporting, Marketing, & Sales
positions.

------
timespot
TimeSpot ([https://timespothq.com](https://timespothq.com)) | B2B Sales
(Outbound) | REMOTE | Full-Time

We’re looking for a remote B2B sales specialist to lead our sales and growth
at TimeSpot. In this role, you will be focused on finding new ways of bringing
in and nurturing prospects. We're building an enterprise SaaS app for employee
time management.

You’ll have the key role in achieving our ambitious customer acquisition and
growth objectives. You must be comfortable making dozens of calls per day,
generating leads and interest, qualifying prospects, taking initiative to meet
sales goals, building positive and lasting relationships with prospective
clients and working closely with our distributed team.

More details and to apply (mention HN in the subject).
[https://timespothq.com/careers/](https://timespothq.com/careers/)

------
musicoin-team
Musicoin | UI/UX Designer, Front-End Engineer | Full Time, Part Time |Remote

Musicoin is a decentralised platform that leverages the power of blockchain
technology in empowering musicians to take full ownership of their content and
finances. Our platform is built on a transparent Peer-to-Peer network powered
by programmable smart contracts to enable fair remuneration for all musical
content and services. Our long-term vision is to develop an open ecosystem
where outside providers can build music related goods and services on top of
the Musicoin platform. Musicoin is the world’s first cryptocurrency designed
specifically for Music and you can be a part of that revolution.

The Musicoin platform is powered by the $MUSIC currency, which forked off from
Ethereum to form a standalone chain in March, 2017. We didn’t have an ICO and
prefer our products speak for themselves. The beta version of our app can be
found over at [https://musicoin.org](https://musicoin.org)

We are looking for motivated front-end engineers and UI designers who would
like to work on our desktop wallet and front-end frameworks. We are an open
team and welcome people from all sorts of backgrounds.

We also have a bounty program for specific issues related to our Open Source
program and the terms for the same can be found over at
[https://musicoin.org/bounty](https://musicoin.org/bounty) and at
[https://github.com/Musicoin/desktop/blob/master/BOUNTY.md](https://github.com/Musicoin/desktop/blob/master/BOUNTY.md).
A wider selection of all the projects under the program can be found over at
[https://github.com/Musicoin/](https://github.com/Musicoin/).

Feel free to drop a message at team@musicoin.org anytime if you’re interested.
Thanks and enjoy music!

~~~
nunoarruda
Are you legally hiring or looking for designers/developers to work on the
bounties?

------
myblake
Lucy ([https://startwithlucy.com](https://startwithlucy.com)) | San Francisco,
CA | Full-time | Onsite | Hiring for mobile and web

We're hiring engineers at our headquarters in San Francisco to help build out
our product to helping women and men have happier, healthier pregnancies, and
smoother transitions into parenthood and back-to-work again.

We've been growing rapidly and raised from top tier VCs. You’ll work on a
small, tight-knit team to build out our core products and have a large amount
of influence in our technical direction. We are more pragmatic than dogmatic
but take pride in our craft as engineers.

Our stack is django / postgres for backend and internal admin tools and react
native for our family app. We're looking for generalist full stack engineers
who want to build out products quickly.

I'm the hiring manager and can be reached here or matt [at] startwithlucy
[dot] com.

------
putsjoe
BullionByPost | Birmingham, UK | Experienced Django Developer | Full-time
Onsite

BullionByPost are seeking an experienced Django Developer to help bolster our
growing development team as we continue to improve our systems and expand
internationally.

We are the UK's top online bullion dealer, based in Birmingham City Center.
Following the success of our market leading brands, we are underway with our
international expansion, having launched in several new countries in 2017.

If you have at least three years of experience with Python/Django and want to
work in a rewarding environment where your personal development is a top
priority, then we would love to hear from you!

Stack: Python, Django, Postgres, DRF, Ansible, CircleCI

[https://www.bullionbypost.co.uk/info/careers/experienced-
dja...](https://www.bullionbypost.co.uk/info/careers/experienced-django-
developer-birmingham/)

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (69!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 130 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have great opportunities in
our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently Ruby/Rails,
JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, SmartOS.

We currently have senior full-stack, operations and data platform engineers
vacancies available. Senior engineers at FreeAgent have the opportunity to
provide technical leadership and help to grow their teams. We like to work
with people who show initiative and continually seek to improve themselves,
their teammates, and our codebase. Our product teams are small and cross
functional, enjoying a great degree of responsibility. We invest in our
platform (code health, scalability, security) as well as working on new
features.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: maria [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff and contractors only right now)

------
Matt-EYGigNow
EY (Ernst&Young) GigNow | Front End Developer | Palo Alto, CA | Partial
Remote/In office | 6 Month Contract

GigNow is an online portal that matches contract talent with relevant
opportunities at EY. Our platform allows you to directly access contract
opportunities at EY and find an assignment that gives you the professional
growth and flexibility you desire.

GigNow comes with a dedicated recruiting team. Applications get reviewed by
our recruiting team and you can easily track your application status on the
site.

There are four openings for Front End Developers to work on the GigNow
Platform itself which acts as an Applicant Tracking System and Web Portal. The
team is small and is looking for developers focusing in front end for at least
3 years and 1 year utilizing React.js

This would be a partial remote position and in office work located in Palo
Alto, CA. Local candidates only at this time.

Initial duration is 6 months but could go longer as the team

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - After a Game of Thrones season ends, do HBO Now subscribers stick around?
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re ~25 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. 2/3 of
us are technical, half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Product Designer (designer #1)
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/frontend/data)
      - Client Success Manager (CSM #1)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
evantahler
Voom / full time / Seattle on-site

Voom (Airbus) is looking for a Senior Ruby Engineer. We are using Rails to
make booking a helicopter as easy as booking a car. We are multi-lingual and
multi-national, operating mostly in LATAM for now . We believe in a
vertically-traveling future for our cities, and are doing what we can with
today’s platforms to make it possible.

We just passed a big project milestone, and are now able to build an in-house
product team, centered in Seattle. We work in Agile/XP style with pairing,
TDD, etc. We are using Rails to solve some interesting problems around pooling
& routing, air traffic management, and more.

Later this year, we’ll be looking for junior engineers as well!

You can learn more about the position & project here:
[A³]([https://www.airbus-sv.com/projects/2](https://www.airbus-
sv.com/projects/2)) and www.voom.flights

------
Aliada
Well capitalized start-up seeks extremely talented Ruby/ JS developers to help
pioneer the power of networks in fast growing companies. You must have a
experience designing and building large and complex (yet maintainable)
systems, and you should be able to do so in about one third of the time that
most competent people think possible.

You should hold a BS, MS, of PhD in Computer science or equivalent. Top-notch
communications skills are essential. Familiarity with Supply Chain
optimization would be helpful but not necessary.

Expect talented, motivated, intense and interesting co-workers. Must be
willing to relocate to the Mexico city area (we will help cover moving costs).

Your compensation will include meaningful equity ownership.

Please send resume and cover letter to: rodolfo@aliada.mx

We are an equal opportunity work space that thrives on talent and diversity.

“it's easier to invent the future than to predict it and the future will be
brighter if we build it together”

------
bkolics
ESO Solutions | Software Developer in Test | Austin, TX | On-site - Full time

I am looking for a technical lead to drive test automation framework
development. You will play integral role in architecting, crafting new test
automation frameworks in the Fire application suite as well as developing
automated tests using these custom and existing frameworks. Your work will be
essential to enable other software developers in test to create and maintain
functional and system integration tests. Testing our distributed application
stack will involve testing, verifying data flows within the application,
various data transformations and computations including statistical and
historical information.

Submit your application at [https://www.esosolutions.com/about/software-
developer-test/](https://www.esosolutions.com/about/software-developer-test/)

------
mattculbreth
DataStax | OpsCenter Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers...](https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers/job/Anywhere---United-States/OpsCenter-Developer_1175)

DataStax OpsCenter is the management and monitoring web application for the
DataStax Enterprise (DSE) platform. DSE, based on Apache Cassandra, is a
database specifically designed to efficiently distribute and replicate your
data across multiple data centers, cloud regions, or hybrid environments.

The OpsCenter codebase currently consists of Java, Python, Clojure, and
JavaScript. Familiarity with one or more of these is important, but even more
important is the passion and ability to work on any part of an application and
ability to learn and adapt quickly as the application and technologies
underneath evolve.

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We have hired multiple people through HN and look forward to more.

Interview process: Video calls if you're presently distant or an in-person
visit if you're local.

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields (including for
NASA). We have particular strengths in dispersed computation and deep
learning.

We're currently open to engineers with solid experience in distributed
systems, Rust, Haskell and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers
who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We
also welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate
students.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit | Managers / Fullstack / React Native / Ruby Engineer / React.js
Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite | Visa considered |
[https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers](https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers) Each
day brings more chores and less time to accomplish them. Whether someone needs
a handyman, house cleaner, mover or delivery person, TaskRabbit delights
clients by matching the right skilled person in minutes. On the other side of
the marketplace we help our Taskers earn a living by setting their own prices,
defining their working hours, and give them control to help people when and
how they want in the most supportive marketplace.

We're hiring for an Engineering Manager / Director, React Native Engineers,
React.js Front End, Ruby/Rails Backend, and Fullstack Engineers of many
seniority levels.

------
iagthrowaway
Insurance Australia Group (IAG) | DevOps/SRE | Sydney/Melbourne | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE [http://www.iag.com.au](http://www.iag.com.au)

`docker run -it iagdevlabs/apply`

A permanent position has opened up in our skunkworks team inside the IAG
enterprise's digital space (think NRMA, CGU, SGIO, SGIC, Coles insurance
etc.).

We’re looking for a true technologist, firmly rooted in DevOps culture, with a
strong Linux base and preferably an engineering background. Familiarity with
Cloud, Microservice architecture, languages like Golang, Java and tooling like
Rancher/K8s, Terraform, Ansible, Prometheus considered a bonus.

If you are interested in learning more, please debug through the little
Docker-based puzzle above (there’s an embedded application form at the end I
promise!).

Sorry - no relocation or remote opportunities. Please reach out if you have
questions: Martin.Baillie@iag (domain in title)

~~~
frihani
I can vouch for Martin, any Sydney/Melbourne locals shouldn't hesitate to
reach out and try to match their skills.

Good luck!

------
claytoncorreia
Chimp Technology (Chimp.net) | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite with
remote days, Full Remote considered for engineering candidates
[https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers)

Chimp is a rapidly growing technology company located in downtown Vancouver,
BC. Our platform, chimp.net, is built to dramatically improve the human
experience of participating in charity by helping people, communities and
corporations to make bigger impacts on causes they care about.

* Software Developers, Ruby/Rails [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)

* Front-End Developers [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

* Visual Communications Designer [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=42](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=42)

* Always looking to chat with great product managers, UI designers, UX designers, QA and developers (Intermediate and senior positions), dev ops and more. [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

Competitive compensation, close knit office culture, stunning office views in
downtown Vancouver overlooking Stanley Park and Burrard Inlet, remote work
opportunities and lots more perks. Relocation supported for the exceptional
candidates.

Come and work on something that can actually change the world.

Learn more at [https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers).
Engineering candidates can reach out directly to Harrison [at] chimp [dot]
net.

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | HPC Data Engineering Leader |Boston, Ma.
|ONSITE | Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

Architect the design and implementation of Linux-based HPC, Infrastructure and
Parallel file system servers and clusters. Experience with GPU’s.

Design and maintain a multi-petabyte distributed storage system

Optimize resource utilization and job scheduling

Analyze performance issues at scale

Hands-on knowledge of distributed filesystems, such as, GPFS, Lustre and
object storage, and knowledge of ZFS

Extensive experience with HPC or cloud scheduling, such as, GridEngine,
HTCondor, SLURM, Mesos and/or Nomad

You can email directly (email in profile) or apply online:
[https://clindatsci.com/hpc-engineering-leader](https://clindatsci.com/hpc-
engineering-leader)

------
majormav
Migacore Technologies (EF 8) | Software Engineer or Machine Learning Engineer
| London, UK | [https://www.migacore.com](https://www.migacore.com) | ONSITE

We’re a fast moving company that uses advanced machine learning techniques to
understand how online interactions affect offline behaviour. Our first product
dramatically improves demand forecasting for the air travel industry. Right
now, 20% of airline seats fly empty, a multi-billion-dollar inefficiency; by
leveraging both public and proprietary data to better understand when people
will travel, Migacore Technologies can increase airline revenue while also
lowering average ticket costs.

Roles we’re hiring for: Software and Machine Learning Engineers

[https://angel.co/migacore/jobs](https://angel.co/migacore/jobs)

Feel free to get in touch via abheer [at] migacore.com too.

------
bcherry
Aura Frames (Pushd Inc) | Senior Backend Engineers, iOS Engineers, Front-end
Engineers | Seattle, New York, or SF | Full-Time | ONSITE

We build a smart digital picture frame focused on design and usability. This
product is designed for families, parents, and grandparents.

iOS Engineers will work on our app, which powers photo selection and
configuration of the device. We are passionate about design and usability in
our iOS app, and aim to deliver a top-notch mobile app.

Backend engineers will work on our API, as well as connect services for our
Data Science team to power deep learning and computer vision applications. We
are located in AWS. Our stack is both Rails and Python, with PostgreSQL.

Front-end engineers will work on our website, storefront, and emails.

[https://auraframes.com](https://auraframes.com)

Series A funding from Spark Capital, other investors include SV Angel,
Betaworks, and Data Collective.

Contact us jobs@auraframes.com

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Sr. Data Pipeline Engineer: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40c...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40cca75bf2)

Architect, Data Warehouse: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd66fc261)

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Front End Engineer: JavaScipt, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
alasano
Coveo | Software Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time,
ONSITE

When you develop the world’s best solution in your industry, you can’t limit
yourself to a technology landscape. That’s why we develop in a variety of
different languages such as C#, TypeScript, Python, C++, Scala, Java and more!
Obviously, we work in Agile methodology. If you love diversity and cutting-
edge technology, man we want to meet you! All developers bring their own touch
to every aspect of the project: analysis, development, deliverables
estimation, your architecture your code, testing and infrastructure
automation, release, performance optimization and the good ol’ retroaction
sessions.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

We are also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
leetrout
MailChimp | Full Time Engineering & 2018 Interns | Atlanta, Brooklyn, Oakland

[https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/index.php](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/index.php)

MailChimp is a marketing automation platform enabling companies to communicate
more effectively with their audience / customers. We send over 1B emails
everyday. We have new offices in Brooklyn & Oakland with our main HQ in
Atlanta. We have all our summer 2018 internships posted as well.

I'm an internal tooling engineer and I work with Python, Go, JS on the
operations side. Operations works with bare metal; we are colo / self hosted
and have a large ops team working with Bash, Python, Go. The MailChimp
application is PHP / JS and devs work in those languages and more...

Some remote positions exist, case-by-case based on qualified candidates in
qualified locations.

------
BMarkmann
_Counterpoint Consulting_

Vienna, VA (Washington DC Area)

[http://www.c20g.com/careers.html](http://www.c20g.com/careers.html)

 _Associate Software Consultant_

As a Consultant at Counterpoint, you will:

\- Work with customers to identify, model, and automate complex business
processes using commercial and open source software

\- Work directly with our customers to translate business needs into technical
solutions

\- Design and develop custom business software solutions

\- Work independently or cooperatively within software development teams

\- Provide follow-up support and training to our customers

\- Participate in internal software development projects

\- Travel: Must be willing to travel to customer sites across North America
(primarily in the D.C. metro area)

Desired Skills and Experience/Required Qualifications

We are looking for intelligent, professional, and driven individuals who
possess:

\- BA/BS from an accredited university

\- Demonstrated record of excellence inside and outside of the classroom

\- Software development experience or interest in a career in technology

Preferred Qualifications

\- BA/BS specifically in computer science or engineering

\- Knowledge of Web Development Technologies and Libraries (Angular 2+,
Backbone, Marionette, HTML, JS, CSS, jQuery)

\- Knowledge of Relational Databases & SQL

\- Software development experience (Java, Java Web Frameworks and / or .NET)

\- BPM development experience with Alfresco, Appian, OpenText, Pegasystems, or
other commercial or open source BPM or low code application development
platforms

------
gaige
Jaunt, Inc. | San Mateo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://jauntvr.com/](https://jauntvr.com/)

Jaunt builds platforms for creating and distributing immersive content. Right
now we are looking to hire a full-stack engineer to work on our media
management and distribution platform, an iOS developer to work on VR/AR
application and library development, and a QA engineer to work on our
publication, distribution, and SDK platform. We are a mid-stage startup and
have raised around $100m from top-tier VCs.

More positions and details at
[https://jauntvr.com/careers/](https://jauntvr.com/careers/), or feel free to
shoot me questions (I'm Adam, Software Engineering Manager at Jaunt working on
the distribution platform) directly at adamg@jauntvr.com. No agencies, please.

------
bwreilly
DroneSeed | Seattle, Los Angeles | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE

We at DroneSeed (VC funded, Techstars alum) are working to address climate
change by making reforestation scalable with drone swarms - surveying,
planting seeds, carrying seedlings, and combating invasive species.

We are looking for general purpose, motivated technologists who are interested
in the domain and thrive in an autonomous, self directed environment. We
believe in building quality software and hardware platforms for the long term
using the best technology for the job.

We are especially interested in individuals with experience in robotics,
spatial data/data science, forestry/biology and constraint-based planning.

Our hiring process involves reviewing work you have done, reviewing our stuff,
and pairing up on an open source bug. We want creative, thoughtful, empathetic
people to join a team dedicated to inclusivity and an important mission.

jobs@droneseed.co

------
esraahezain
Metal Pay | Frontend Web Developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
Competitive Pay

[https://metalpay.com/](https://metalpay.com/)

At Metal Pay, we are shaping digital money. METAL (MTL) is our native currency
and is fairly distributed through Proof of Processed Payments (PoPP). We are
revolutionizing the way people transact money by gamifying the process. When
you send money or make purchases you earn a little reward in METAL for every
dollar you spend.

We are looking for a Frontend Web Developer with experience using React /
Angular, Chai, and Mocha. See additional details here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/470691316/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/470691316/)

If you're interested, reach out to me directly at esraa (@) metalpay.co

------
kaizendad
Synacor | Full-Time | On-Site | Los Angeles, CA; Buffalo, NY; Pune, India |
[https://www.synacor.com/careers](https://www.synacor.com/careers)

Synacor is a provider of a variety of white-label products to the
entertainment and communications industries. If you have AT&T internet, use
single-sign-on with your Apple TV and your Cable provider, receive corporate
e-mail by Zimbra, or a lot of other cool stuff, you (along with about 120
million other people a month) are using our tech. There are about 450 of us
who work together in a friendly, Agile, engineering-led (really!) company.

I'm the lead for one of our teams in Los Angeles, working with AT&T to provide
portal and homepage products to their ISP customers. Our tech stack is moving
to Preact/Go with some legacy systems still in BackboneJS/PHP. We also
interface with a wide number of in-house systems written in Perl and Java.
We're hiring a Senior Engineer with deep O-O PHP experience, ideally some Go,
and very strong unit testing experience. You'll be doing about 60% front-end
work, but if you're not strong on the front-end, that's fine, we can get you
up to speed; experience building complex systems and a strong ability to bring
best practices in code and component design is what we really need (and highly
applicable across most languages, anyway). Someone who can help their more
junior teammates grow is a top priority. Apply at
[https://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk05/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk05/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=SYNACOR&cws=39&rid=2039),
or hit me up at wade.armstrong {at} synacor.com

If that's not your speed, we have great openings in Ad Tech and Networking in
Buffalo, and Preact/Java work in Pune, visit
[https://www.synacor.com/careers](https://www.synacor.com/careers).

------
vencatter
Unnamed Yet | Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, DevOps Engineer | Junior & Senior
| Germany, Hamburg | Full-Time | ONSITE WITH PART-TIME REMOTE | VISA

Use your chance to design a whole product from scratch. We are searching our
first five employees (whole teams welcome!) to build an automated solution for
an existing, proven and successful business. We will start in late Q1/2018 on
technical green grass. We will be a completely decoupled subsidiary from our
parent company and can benefit from long-term funding. We are not wasting our
time on the next pitch for investors. Instead we focus on and work with our
existing customers and benefit from our position without market-entry
barriers.

You would...

* Work for an extraordinary life-work-balance and a fair, market-driven compensation

* Have the chance to build a product from day one

* Be able to work in the tools and languages you know best

* Be directly involved in profit sharing instead of working for low equity which eventually would be a net-loss for you

* Be part of an international team as we care for different cultures from begin on

We...

* Care for developer and personal skills and want to benefit from your knowledge

* Are interested in building junior aswell senior positions (this means: apply even without much professional knowledge!)

* Believe in flexibility instead of 40h/week

* Live a feedback, non-bullshit-speak culture

* Honour error-making instead of unconsciousness

* Are located in Germany (Deutschland), Hamburg with own office space near main train station

* Are willing to provide Bachelor-/Master-thesis-agreements if you want to stay in long-term

* Are building a real team where part-time on-site activity is needed

Interview process: virtual session(s) with CTO; on-site Mettbrötchen mit
Zwiebeln™ (or pizza ;-) with CEO & CTO; contract

Contact me: whoishiring@heap.nu

Avoid the confidence gap and reach out to me without bullshit-speak. We can
talk on Skype and/or phone for more details without you having to invest much
time before preparing your application. Even a one-liner is okay. Please only
applicate if you are near to us, willing to relocate (we will help you!) or to
commute some days a week. No remote-only applications, please.

------
interrecruiting
Intercom | Product Engineers & Engineering Managers | San Francisco | Full
time

Our mission is to make internet business personal. Intercom is the first to
bring messaging products for sales, marketing & customer service to one
platform, helping businesses avoid the stiff, spammy status quo and have real
conversations that build real connections. Today we have 20,000 businesses
using Intercom to have over 400 million conversations every month, you've
probably seen us on many sites you visit :)

Product Engineer, SF -- [http://grnh.se/4vldoi1](http://grnh.se/4vldoi1)

Engineering Manager, SF -- [http://grnh.se/xpq0ag1](http://grnh.se/xpq0ag1)

Senior Product Designer, SF --
[http://grnh.se/87f0vu1](http://grnh.se/87f0vu1)

~~~
SantaAnaTech
Open to remote?

------
mikehking
Halfaker and Associates | Arlington, VA | Remote (US Citizen) | Sr. Java
(Spring Boot) Software Engineer

Halfaker is a 325 employee software engineering firm based in Arlington, VA.
At Halfaker, we create innovative and customer-centric technology solutions in
the areas of Software Engineering, Data Analytics, Cyber Security, and IT
Infrastructure to improve the health, security and well-being of all
Americans. We are proud to be a service-disabled veteran-owned, woman-owned,
small business.

Halfaker is Java Software Engineers to work in our Arlington, VA office, our
Tampa, FL office, or telework from home (within the US, must be US citizens)

Check out [https://halfaker-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?f...](https://halfaker-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobsearch) or email
careers@halfaker.com

------
borski
Tinfoil Security | Security and Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA, United
States | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/jobs](https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/jobs)

We provide companies of all sizes with security tools that can be used by
their developers and DevOps teams. Our goal is to reduce the time it takes to
find and fix vulnerabilities and make it a part of the building process.

We hook security into CI and testing frameworks and have security tests run
alongside unit, regression, and integration tests. Using the same techniques
as malicious hackers, we systematically test all the access points. As we find
vulnerabilities we’ll stick them right back in front of developers, either in
a simple checklist format or by integrating into their issue tracker of
choice, instantly notifying developers when there's a threat and giving step-
by-step instructions, tailored to their software stack, to eliminate it.

We're working to make the internet a more secure place. This means building
things that have never been built before: you'll need to quickly learn new
concepts and apply them to your work. We value speed, but we value stability
more.

You'll be in charge of large projects, in many different domains. This might
involve anything from distributed systems to static analysis or information
architecture.

Our software stack is primarily Elixir, Ruby, and Go, but we're advocates of
choosing the best tool for the job. If something like Elm is going to help you
solve a problem more effectively then we want you to convince us of that.

Qualifications

* A drive to learn and push your limits * An interest in security and an appreciation for privacy * Passion. We don't care in what, but we want you to make us excited about something you care about * A pride in your work. We treat our work as a craft, and aren't done with a new feature until we're proud of it

------
croomes
StorageOS | Multiple developers (Golang, C/C++), DevOps | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE | [https://storageos.com/careers](https://storageos.com/careers)

StorageOS is a software-only storage solution for container-based
applications. It transforms commodity server or cloud capacity into
enterprise-class storage for running persistent workloads such as databases.

Our stack is based on Golang, C and modern C++, with Vue.js on the frontend.
We make extensive use of tools such as Kubernetes, Docker, etcd, gRPC and
Prometheus.

We're looking for accomplished senior developers and DevOps engineers with an
interest in distributed computing, automation, container runtimes and
orchestrators.

We're based in central London, and are hiring for onsite roles with existing
EU right-to-work only.

Apply at careers@storageos.com or questions to simon.croome (at) storageos.com

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on the
various platforms.

We currently have one open position for a Python Backend Engineer.

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Ember.js

We process millions of products per day and offer technically interesting and
challenging work. We are looking for a highly motivated and skilled engineer
to join our team in the heart of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
stelladebie
Realtime Register | Software Engineer(Java)| Full Time | Onsite Realtime
Register is the largest international domain registrar in the Netherlands: we
manage over 2 million domain names. We register domain names for resellers,
hosting providers, web design agencies, and other companies. We are currently
seeking a self-motivated software engineer to join the Realtime Register
development team in Zwolle, Netherlands. Even though the scope of this
position is limited to domain name registration, the technology is complex. We
integrate many domain name suppliers (registry backends), each with their own
interfaces, procedures, and technical challenges.

Check out our website: www.realtimeregister.com

More details and apply here:
[https://www.yourholding.nl/vacatures/37](https://www.yourholding.nl/vacatures/37)

------
benjlang
️ Spoke | Software Engineer - AI and Learning, Frontend, Backend | Onsite |
Fulltime | San Francisco | [http://askspoke.com](http://askspoke.com)

Spoke is a young, San Francisco-based startup that is reinventing workplace
request management. A few weeks ago, we announced $28M in funding from
Greylock, Accel and others.

We’re a small team of designers, engineers and machine-learning experts who
are repeat entrepreneurs and most recently worked at Google and Twitter. We
are looking for exceptional engineers to join our team in San Francisco.

At Spoke we are using ML and NLP technologies to make workplace ticketing
systems smarter. The work spans many disciplines: Information Retrieval, NLP,
ML, and deep learning.

You can learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke](https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke)

------
sloankev
Zensurance | Full-stack Web Developer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

Zensurance.com is changing the way small business owners manage their
commercial insurance needs. Our recommendation engine assesses a company's
insurance needs (e.g., based on peers, industry risks) and then recommends the
optimal package. Our fully digital experience then allows the customer to get
multiple quotes, purchase and manage without ever having to call or email a
person.

The general requirements are:

2 to 5 years of software development experience with web technologies. React /
Redux / Node.JS. A university degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering
OR show us an app you built that blows us out of the water.

Apply Here: [https://angel.co/zensurance/jobs/286427-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/zensurance/jobs/286427-full-stack-developer)

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer, Research Engineer, Research Scientist |
Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. Our goal is to bridge the gap between
academic research in deep learning and real-world business solutions. We are
currently working on diverse problems including natural language processing,
image understanding and financial time series.

We are a diverse company, with members coming from more than 15 different
countries and our internal communication language is English. We are growing
our team and looking to hire talented research scientists, research engineers,
and software engineers.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

We just closed our $60M series B to apply ML and data science to our lab's
hundreds of millions of cellular images to find treatments for hundreds of
diseases. Our long term vision is to use images and many other kinds of
experiments plus modern ML to solve cellular biology enough to fix most things
that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome folks, Yoshua Bengio is an
advisor, and he helps our ML team come up with novel ways of tackling these
problems.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of 75 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We just raised a $65MM Series C to continue
growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping, helping
brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We have
built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of great
brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out solid API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work,
building out a machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

We just moved into a beautiful new office in July by the Flatiron building and
we offer all the startup benefits you'd expect and were recently named one of
NYC's best places to work by Crain's
[https://vq.io/2fR8jA4](https://vq.io/2fR8jA4)

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers in lead and senior roles.
We are also looking for data scientists to join our team working on our
fashion recommendation system and other gnarly data problems.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send me resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above for that)

------
k70841
Element Science| Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | Element Science | Application Verification Engineer| San Francisco,
CA | Full-Time | Onsite |

Element Science| Firmware Test & SW Quality Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite |

Element Science| Manager, Software QA | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite
|

Element Science| Senior Assembler | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |

Element Science is building wearables and digital solutions for heart disease
patients and healthcare professionals. Our first product is a patch-based
Wearable Cardioverter Defibrillator (WCD) that monitors patient's heart and
responds automatically.

We're a series B startup funded by Third Rock Ventures and Google Ventures.

See
[https://www.elementscience.com/careers/](https://www.elementscience.com/careers/)
for JDs & more info.

------
mahmoudimus
Stealth Data Security | System Engineers / Growth Engineers | San Francisco /
Phoenix / Ukraine | Onsite / Remote

We're a very well-funded post-Series A start-up looking for awesome engineers
of any kind to help us build a next generation data security platform that is
making data security accessible to businesses of all kinds, ranging from
startups to Fortune 500 companies.

If you’re interested in making a difference against today's regular
occurrences of privacy infractions and data security breaches, we want you!
You will be joining an engineering driven culture and helping us build an
extremely valuable, sustainable data security company that businesses will
actually love.

Shoot over a github or bitbucket account or if you have a piece of code you'd
like to share, email me directly. It's in my profile.

Cheers!

Bonus points if you've done something in reverse engineering!

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
negrit
Rainforest QA - [https://www.rainforestqa.com](https://www.rainforestqa.com) |
Mobile engineeer, backend engineer, Sales engineer, ... | Remote or ONSITE
(San Francisco)

Rainforest QA is modern testing for web and mobile apps. The Rainforest
platform delivers all the resources needed to do fast, efficient QA.
Rainforest combines a massive crowd of human testers with algorithmic
management and virtual machines to execute web and mobile regression testing
for continuous deployment. The best development teams from companies like
Intuit, Oracle, and IBM use Rainforest’s platform and API to execute and scale
their QA activities more effectively.

If you have questions, ask away!

Full job descriptions here
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/)

~~~
haseeb5297
I've applied for Community representative, but haven't heard anything :)

~~~
negrit
I forwarded your comment to our talent team:

We appreciate your interest in the role and Rainforest! We've had a lot of
interest in this role and it takes time to go through each application - which
we do. Hopefully you'll hear back soon.

-Sarah

------
dirtyaura
Oura Health | Helsinki, Finland | Python Backend Developer | ONSITE | Full
Time | [https://ouraring.com](https://ouraring.com)

Oura develops the world's leading wellness ring, and just launched new small
beautiful models for pre-order, see
[https://ouraring.com](https://ouraring.com).

We are looking for backend developers interested in handling large amounts of
biosignal data. We already have over million nights recorded and billions of
data points. We are using data science to develop solutions to give insights
and guidance to our users to help them improve their sleep, recovery and
wellbeing. We are multidisciplinary team combining programming, science and
design.

Our base stack is Python, PostgreSQL, AWS.

This position is in Helsinki, Finland.

Email: careers@ouraring.com . Mention Hacker News in your application.

------
mildavw
MarmosetMusic.com | Portland, OR | Jr. - Mid Ruby & Javascript Developer |
Full Time | Onsite

Marmoset connects bands and composers with filmmakers and facilitates the
creation and licensing of scores and soundtracks.

We're a 50ish person company with a dev team of 6. All onsite in Portland, OR.
We build and maintain a public website to sell music as well as handle all of
the internal business (CRM and accounting) needs. Our stack is Rails on
Heroku, Postgres, Backbone, React, and a variety of AWS services.

You'll be joining a small team with great chemistry and interesting work.
You'll learn a lot about our domain (the music and film industries) and level-
up as a developer in a supportive environment.

Relocation offered.

More details:
[https://journal.marmosetmusic.com/hiring/2017](https://journal.marmosetmusic.com/hiring/2017)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 50 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Product Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

QA Testers (SQL)

Apply here: [https://wag.me/ishiring](https://wag.me/ishiring) and we will get
back to you shortly!

------
padastra
NewYork-Presbyterian Hospital | New York, NY | Fellowship | Onsite

The Silverman Fellow in Healthcare Innovation joins the NYP Innovation
Center's startup-like environment, receives careful mentorship, gains
unprecedented access to hospital operations, and connects with senior
leadership. Through this experience, he or she learns to take ideas from
concept to practice-changing product.

Previous Silverman Fellows have accomplished amazing feats, including creating
multi-campus mobile applications, developing critical commercial partnerships,
leading the adoption of telemedicine, and using machine-learning to improve
hospital operations.

See
[http://www.innovatenyp.org/silvermanfellowship](http://www.innovatenyp.org/silvermanfellowship)
for more information or contact me by email: mcg9008 at med dot cornell dot
edu.

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | SRE, Data Engineers, Data Scientists, C++ | San Francisco
| ONSITE

Description: We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire across the entire company so please check out our open
roles!

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Check out this video of our car driving fully autonomously through SF!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
brikelly
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Front End/Backend/DevOps/Security | REMOTE (or ONSITE
Newton, MA) | FULL-TIME

The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams.

We're looking for people that care about accessibility, security, and solving
problems at both human and global-machine scales. We primarily use Ruby and JS
but also pretty much anything new and interesting in the DevOps space. We're
hiring engineering managers, product owners, and of course engineers.

conjur.org (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.com/careers/engineering/puzzle](https://www.conjur.com/careers/engineering/puzzle)
(our coding puzzle)

~~~
panosm
I have solved the puzzle that you are pointing me to. But, when I click on Run
button (bellow the Ruby REPL), nothing happens. In the developer tools, I see
an error being logged in the console:

api.js:2 Unhandled rejection TypeError: Cannot set property 'onclose' of null
at [https://repl.it/lib/api.js:1:9685](https://repl.it/lib/api.js:1:9685) at
tryCatcher
([https://repl.it/lib/api.js:4:24715](https://repl.it/lib/api.js:4:24715)) at
Promise._settlePromiseFromHandler
([https://repl.it/lib/api.js:3:11737](https://repl.it/lib/api.js:3:11737)) at
Promise._settlePromiseAt
([https://repl.it/lib/api.js:3:13453](https://repl.it/lib/api.js:3:13453)) at
Promise._settlePromises
([https://repl.it/lib/api.js:3:15793](https://repl.it/lib/api.js:3:15793)) at
Async._drainQueue
([https://repl.it/lib/api.js:1:17849](https://repl.it/lib/api.js:1:17849)) at
Async._drainQueues
([https://repl.it/lib/api.js:1:17994](https://repl.it/lib/api.js:1:17994)) at
Async.drainQueues
([https://repl.it/lib/api.js:1:15632](https://repl.it/lib/api.js:1:15632))

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring for full-time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
and will sponsor visas wherever possible. If it makes sense for you and works
for our team, we are open to remote, home office working arrangements, in both
the US and EMEA.

-Software Engineer - Package Distribution (SF) [http://grnh.se/wyfgi01](http://grnh.se/wyfgi01)

-Software Engineer - Test (multiple locations) [http://grnh.se/uwxfd81](http://grnh.se/uwxfd81)

-Software Engineer - Core Mesos (Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/ce1ugo1](http://grnh.se/ce1ugo1)

-Software Engineer - Cluster Ops (Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/wt84gr1](http://grnh.se/wt84gr1)

-Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF & Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Product Manager (SF) [http://grnh.se/apxsoq1](http://grnh.se/apxsoq1)

-Solutions Architect - Kubernetes SME (Remote/Travel) [http://grnh.se/fw4x3l1](http://grnh.se/fw4x3l1)

All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Full-stack Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra

Full-stack: Frontend + Node.js, SQL

See [https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for all
open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | NYC $120,000 - $150,000 | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do a combination of designing
quantitative algorithms and good old fashioned product development. At the end
of the day we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our
government be more effective at analyzing market data.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas, flask, JS/TypeScript,
React, Node, kdb, & q. It doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you
love to learn you'll fit right in.

For more information or to apply, please send your resume to
careers@aretecinc.com.

------
ciaravino
San Francisco Bay Area ONSITE

Google (Cloud) — Technical Solutions Consultant

Interested in better connecting job seekers and employers across the world by
bringing machine learning to the entire job ecosystem?

Do you have the technical skills of an engineer, but the interest to spend
more time working directly with internal and external stakeholders to drive
product and organizational change?

We're hiring for several more Technical Solutions Consultants to work within a
startup in Google creating ML-based search technologies that solve specific
industry challenges (such as cloud.google.com/job-discovery).

Apply here:
[https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/technical-...](https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/technical-
solutions-consultant-cloud-palo-alto-ca-usa-3220220123)

------
shivaas
Remitly | Senior Software Development Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time,
ONSITE

We're looking for a Senior Software Development Engineer for our Platform team
to help us build and grow the next version of the Remitly customer support and
risk products. You will be researching and evaluating technical options
followed by using standard methodologies and design patterns to architect,
build, and maintain high quality systems.

Technologies include Java, JavaScript, Go, PHP, Python, or Ruby. Interest in
Microservices Architecture will be highly appreciated.

Interview process: Phone screen followed by a day of onsite loop.

Apply here:
[https://www.remitly.com/us/en/careers/913530?from=engineerin...](https://www.remitly.com/us/en/careers/913530?from=engineering&gh_jid=913530)

------
dbraga
Solv | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | $100K – $130K & equity | Sr.
Mobile Web Engineer |
[https://www.solvhealth.com/](https://www.solvhealth.com/)

At Solv, we believe getting access to high quality, last-minute care should be
simple, fast and effortless. You should be able to know where you can go, when
you'll be seen and how much it will cost. We're shifting the power in
healthcare to patients, where it belongs. Join us! We are looking to hire a
talented Sr. Mobile Web Engineer
([http://grnh.se/8ykiug1](http://grnh.se/8ykiug1))

If you'd like to learn more, feel free to drop me a line
damiano@solvhealth.com and mention HN!

Current stack: Python, Javascript/React, Postgres, Redis, Heroku

------
kareemsabri
Mason | Software Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary $110k+
significant equity | [https://www.trymason.com](https://www.trymason.com)

Mason provides UI-as-a-service: configurable, fully functional UI components
served over API.

Tech: golang, react

Email kareem [ at ] trymason [ dot ] com

------
tenstorrent
Tenstorrent | Software/Hardware Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full time |
ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor ASIC. We
are looking for talented engineers to help us bring our processor to market.
We have multiple openings for hardware, software, embedded, devops and deep
learning engineers. We are very excited to be creating a highly-relevant new
processor.

If you share our enthusiasm to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you!

For the full list of available positions and to apply, visit
[http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html](http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html).

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Front End Developer and Full-Stack Developer | Full
Time | Onsite

[https://www.lucova.com](https://www.lucova.com)

> Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
> Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
> together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce
> - think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their
> customer experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into
> intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale
> infrastructure - informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival,
> enabling hands free payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

Our target market is the campus market and our mobile app is used to replace
the student's mealcard. Using the app you can place preorders, chat with the
campus Food Director to provide feedback, check-in to the cashier's POS via
bluetooth (hands-free checkin) so that they can select you for a payment. You
can also register other payment options such as credit cards (we work closely
with multiple payment processors). Our mobile payment platform integrates with
multiple POS'es including our emerging in-house POS
([https://www.fiitpoe.com](https://www.fiitpoe.com))

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team and have a heavy
influence on our company's direction.

Our culture is great and you get that startup feel while working with
experienced developers. We are looking for someone who is passionate about
solving problems and loves to get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then
it's a major bonus). We are located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers) or
send resume to martin at lucova dot com

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, Bay
Area, London | Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
erichurkman
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership through corporate
governance. We help 7,000+ privately held companies and a small (growing)
number of public companies track who owns what. We're growing rapidly and are
hiring across the board.

* Senior+ full stack engineers interested in more leadership opportunities (Python, Django, React, PostgreSQL, AWS)

* Senior+ mobile engineers (native iOS, native Android, React Native)

* Technical recruiter (preferably an engineer)

* Senior+ SRE/dev-ops engineers

* System architects (help design Carta of tomorrow)

* Security engineers

* Special projects engineers (office of the CTO; working directly with executives on building the next big ideas for Carta, feature spikes, R&D)

* Senior+/Director+ Product Managers

We have offices in (and travel between, if you like travel):

* Palo Alto, CA

* San Francisco, CA (SoMa)

* Seattle, WA (Pioneer Square)

* New York, NY (SoHo)

* Salt Lake City, UT

* Rio de Janeiro, Brazil (Flamengo)

Drop a note to eric+dec17@carta.com for more info.

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Junior Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

If you are a super inquisitive, enthusiastic junior developer with an eye for
the frontend, we'd like to speak to you about becoming the 3rd dev on our
team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. I
know, enterprise software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting
work. The technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); js,
react, mobx, angular, css, python, flask, sql, postgres and linux.

You will be given all the support you need to progress rapidly to an
experienced developer. My expectation is that what you're missing in
experience, you will make up for in a desire to learn.

Email aidan@rapidtender.com for more details (no recruiters please)

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Tech Lead / Full-stack engineer | Full Time |
ONSITE | New York, NY

[http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, JavaScript (React), AWS EC2/S3,
Travis CI

We are a team of technologists, designers, doctors, and healthcare
professionals on a mission to transform the US healthcare system into a high
performance system so that affordable, high quality care is available to all.
The Center is a startup nonprofit healthcare innovation lab with a significant
initial endowment ($200M). Our advisory board includes healthcare and
technology experts including everyone from Bill Gates to Toby Cosgrove.

We believe the biggest lever for reducing cost and improving quality of care
is through changing the behavior of healthcare professionals. Our first focus
area is on primary care, and we have built out an initial software-enabled
service to help practice managers introduce evidence-based workflow changes,
see the impact these changes have on metrics that matter to the practice, and
sustain these changes over time (think of it almost like teaching the agile
process to healthcare professionals).

We are looking for a hands-on tech lead/manager
([http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-t...](http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-t...)) to be the anchor of our engineering team as we grow our
headcount in the next year and a full-stack engineer
([https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-engineer)) to work
on our core web application. A passion for improving the healthcare industry
and driving positive social impact is a huge plus.

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

~~~
wbeckler
The first link is broken.

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City, Arizona and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver
City)

[https://www.hioscar.com/news/announcing-oscars-first-
enginee...](https://www.hioscar.com/news/announcing-oscars-first-engineering-
outpost-los-angeles)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=945465](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=945465)

Jr. Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255)

IT Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32248)

IT Analyst (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849206](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849206)

IT Analyst (AZ)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849221](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849221)

Sr. Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Sr. Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

------
sadadar
Credit Karma | creditkarma.com | SF, LA/Venice, Charlotte | Onsite

CK is a highly successful unicorn ($3.5B) that’s passed product market fit
(80M members) and is working to ascend to the next level. It’s an awesome
place to grow your craft and at the right size to still feel your impact while
having real reasons to deal with scale. Tech stack is Scala, typescript, php,
react, kotlin, swift.

We are hiring for most things including a bunch of specialty positions: Native
(Android and iOS) Security engineers Data scientists Web FE, fullstack, BE

I also am personally looking for a pair of engineering managers (one will
likely be filled internally) and a director of engineering.

If interested reach out to me: matt at creditkarma.com

Disclaimer: we’ve already filled most of our entry level positions for the new
year and won’t have a lot of positions for those looking.

------
petetnt
Motley | Multiple developers (JavaScript) | Helsinki, Finland |
[https://motley.fi](https://motley.fi)

Motley is a strategy, design, storytelling and technology company from
Helsinki, Finland. We are working with some of the biggest and most exciting
clients in Finland and we are looking for multiple developers to join our
team.

As a frontend developer you write lots of JavaScript (specifically React), but
you aren’t afraid to dive into WordPress and you can find your way around
e-commerce store frontends of SaaS products such as Shopify. Use your
extensive knowledge of modern frontend development to deliver new exciting
products for our clients and learn new things by contributing to our own inner
processes, libraries and best practices! You also get to help your co-
developers by triaging bugs and troubleshooting issues.

As a full-stack / backend developer you know enough of modern software
development to contribute everywhere: you get to do architecture planning,
project planning, backlog writing and you’re fluent in agile and lean
methodologies. And of course you get to write tons of awesome code: we mainly
work with NodeJS on the backend, but we also have lots of experience on
building backends with Python, PHP, Ruby-On-Rails, Scala and other server side
languages. As our ideal candidate you should also be familiar with cloud
services, continuous integration and delivery, relational and NoSQL databases
and you should love working with Unix-y servers.

Likewise, if you don’t know all our core stack techs, it’s no biggie as long
as you can learn them quickly and enthusiastically.

Most importantly, you should have an understanding of modern software
development methodologies. You should have been doing this for long enough
that you know how to choose the right tools, techs and methods for the job.
And you should have a great track record in getting the job done from start to
finish.

Sounds good to you? Shoot us a mail at jobs@motley.fi and put HN on the title.
Can't wait to hear from you!

------
cvanderwalt
Factr.com | Software Engineer | Brooklyn NY | ONSITE | Full-time | competitive
salary + benefits + equity

Factr (factr.com) is an emerging collaboration platform for individual and
groups to make sense of news and current events. We are looking to hire full
time NY developer to maintain, scale and extend our
React/Django/ElasticSearch/AWS stack. Knowledge of these technologies or
similar is essential, but we’d especially appreciate experience in at least
one of the following: (A) frontend web development using the React and Redux
frameworks (B) scaling Elasticsearch (ES) for complex queries and large
datasets: We’re building exciting features to help users sort and make sense
of large streams of information. If you are interested, please contact us with
your CV at jobs@factr.com

------
pvh
Ink and Switch | P2P Research (Electron, React/Redux, IPFS/Dat, CRDTs) |
Freelance Contract (6wks) | Remote (working with PST)

Ink & Switch is an industrial research lab focused on improving creative
productivity through better tools. Our past work has included exploring
improvements to tools for data journalists, note-taking software designed for
minimal engagement, distributed whiteboards, cryptographic identity protocols,
and zero-infrastructure web applications.

Our next project is an experiment with a P2P Electron application.

Feel free to email me at pvh@inkandswitch.com and/or apply via this Workable
link
([https://inkandswitch.workable.com/j/0DE157996E](https://inkandswitch.workable.com/j/0DE157996E))
which includes a lot more detail.

------
runarb
Alva Technologies | Backend developer, full stack developer, data scientist,
real estate specialist | Oslo, Norway | Full time | ONSITE

Alva is looking for a experienced backend developer, a full stack developer, a
data scientist and a real estate specialist to join our team in Oslo.

We're a young, investor-backed startup building two tools for the real estate
marked. One tools is a machine learning based tool used by real estate brokers
to extracting information from documents, the other is a consumer facing
automated valuation model for real estate. Both tools are built with a Python
backend, AngularJS frontend and PostgreSQL database.

Read full job ad at: [https://www.alva-tech.no/jointheteam/](https://www.alva-
tech.no/jointheteam/)

Email: post [at] alva-tech [dot] no

------
taigamotors
Taiga Motors | Montreal | Full-time | Salary + Stock Option | Embedded System
| GUI

Taiga Motors is a Montreal, Canada based startup developing the world's first
production fully-electric snowmobiles. We believe in pure exhilaration– in
vehicles that outperform everything else out there without sacrificing the
environment.

At Taiga, we are uniting innovative and adventurous minds to form a team that
isn't afraid to tackle the industry's toughest problems. Our approach is
simple: we start from a clean sheet and push the frontiers of technology until
we end up with elegant and powerful solutions.

We work fast, dream big, relentlessly chase perfection, and believe that snow
days are best enjoyed outside the office.

We are looking for a talented software developer to join our team to build a
sleek, integrated user interface that showcases our vision of the next
generation of snowmobiles. As the lead designer of our user experience, this
is a great opportunity to leave a huge impact with every line of code you
write.

The job responsibilities include: • Designing the UI firmware for the
snowmobile dashboard • Designing the UI for the accompanying iOS and Android
apps • Setting up a backend to monitor and track vehicle data remotely through
your API • Managing remote OTA updates and releases with a focus on security
and scalability

We are looking for a candidate with the following qualifications: • A knack
for creative design and UI layout • Experience in writing Linux GUI
applications, bonus points if it was for embedded Linux • Experience with both
iOS and Android development • Backend experience including database design and
management

Additional experience in any of the following areas is a major asset:

• Embedded systems development and testing • Information security • Automotive
industry development practices • Web development • Infrastructure/internal
tools development

If you think you’re a fit for this position, don’t hesitate to reach out to us
at careers@taigamotors.ca.

------
wx2018
Full time, ON- SITE, BOSTON Senior Full Stack Software Developer

What it’s all about

You are an experienced engineer who knows how to build the solid APIs and
backend processes that power our applications. You have a passion for scalable
high performance architectures. But you look for the one thing no big tech
company can offer you: a chance to make a great impact – changing the way
people live around the globe in a fast-paced and demanding environment.

What it takes

    
    
      - At least 5 years of relevant experience
    
      - Experience in developing large-scale web applications using cloud services
    
      - Strong backend experience: Node.js
    
      - Understanding of HTTP protocol, RESTful APIs, SaaS models
    
      - Knowledge of database architecture (MongoDB or similar)
    
    

Education \- BA/BS in Computer Science or a related field

------
tim_grant
Thalmic Labs (www.thalmic.com) | Kitchener, ON | Software Developers C++ |
VISA | ONSITE

Thalmic is a hardware + software company building exciting technologies that
will shape the future of human-computer interaction. We advocate a healthy
lifestyle and promote continuous learning in a flexible work environment. In
this role you'd be working on all the exciting problems to make our new
computer wearables perform beyond expectations.

I am looking for skilled developers who can come up with innovative ways to
get the best performance our of our new computer wearables.

[https://thalmiclabs.applytojob.com/apply/9XgLAMpPsL/Software...](https://thalmiclabs.applytojob.com/apply/9XgLAMpPsL/Software-
Engineer-Hardware-Systems-And-Performance)

~~~
nacved
are you planning to hire interns for the summer?

~~~
tim_grant
yes we always have 1 or 2 interns each semester.

------
recroutfittery
Outfittery | Fullstack/Backend/IT Management/Data | Berlin | ONSITE |
[https://www.outfittery.de/jobs](https://www.outfittery.de/jobs) | VISA

OUTFITTERY is Europe’s largest Personal Shopping Service for men. We know that
shopping isn’t a pleasure for every man, but we’re here to change that! This
is why we set a clear goal: a world where men have time for the important
things in life and are still well-dressed.

We're hiring for multiple positions in Berlin for our team. We lookg for
everything from Fullstack Developer, Teamlead internal IT, Lead Research
Engineer, as well as working students. We offer help with VISA to Germany
(relocation package included), flexible working hours, great team.

Interested? email me at paul.karrmann@outfittery.de

------
Sephr
OFTN Inc. | Android & Electron Developers | Go & JavaScript (ES8) Developers |
Part Time and Full Time | Remote | Hourly

We are building an application for Android and Windows that allows users to
send audio with low-latency over a network. We need developers to make use of
an API developed in C++ to create a user experience that customers will love.
Applicants should have experience with either Android development, TypeScript
and Electron, or C++ (and audio programming).

We are also building a peer-to-peer CDN for the browser. Applicants for this
position should be deeply versed in web technologies and comfortable with Go
and ES8.

Since we are a remote operation, we are flexible with hours and will primarily
coordinate tasks with collaborative chat.

Please send a resume and, if available, links to past work to jobs@oftn.org

~~~
zerr
Time waste alert. Their email redirects to /dev/null.

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.justsift.com](https://www.justsift.com)

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission.

We’re just around 2 years old, but we’ve already secured 15,000+ users and
over 20 clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans using our apps to better
understand who makes up their amazing team.

\- Backend (Node.js, Express \- DevOps (AWS, Azure, moving to containers)
(REMOTE possible)

We are mostly looking to grow our backend engineering team. Our current stack
is NodeJS and AWS Services (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, ElasticSearch, Lambda).

No experience with JavaScript but have an interest? Reach out!

Shoot me an email!

Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

~~~
MPiccinato
Forgot to add, apply here!
[https://www.workable.com/j/F2594CE59F](https://www.workable.com/j/F2594CE59F)

------
alasano
Coveo | Machine Learning Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-
time, ONSITE

Blown away by the latest news about Netflix recommendations algorithms? Can’t
get enough of learning about the logic behind Amazon’s purchase suggestions?
We believe you have found your chance to put your experience and vast
knowledge of Machine Learning, Data science and AI to work! We are on the
lookout for an AI connoisseur to make a brand new addition to our brilliant
Machine Learning team. You are well-versed in a few programming languages (ex:
Scala and Python) and large-scale data analysis platforms like Spark. You have
worked professionally on several ML, NLP or AI projects in the past and have
proven yourself to be a talented, well-rounded and well-informed expert on the
subject.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
swiftgoose
HomeLight | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

HomeLight is changing the face of real estate one homeowner at a time. We
empower consumers to use real agent performance data to make a more informed
choice on the biggest financial decision of their lives. Our proprietary,
machine learning algorithms analyze over 30 million transactions from 2
million agents to determine the best agents to meet clients' specific home
buying or selling needs.

We're hiring for the following roles:

\- Full Stack Engineers,

\- Software Engineers - Growth,

\- UI & Visual Designer.

Our Stack: Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Postgres, Redis, Ember

If you're interested email us at jobs@homelight.com with the subject line
beginning with "HN: "

------
anotherai
Another.ai | Berlin | Full-time

    
    
      - Full-stack (k8s/go/python)   
      - Android Developer /Senior   
      - iOS Developer /Senior (or bloody awesome junior)   
      - Data-scientist (python/tensorflow/SQL/feature-engineering)
    

Make something that matters that IS NOT e-commerce,b2b,saas.

We are building "Her". We are a well-funded team of scientists/developers from
Google & MIT.

We care very much about diversity, and making the world a better place with
our product. If you care about how you spend your time, we want to talk to
you.

[https://goo.gl/GXXg9P](https://goo.gl/GXXg9P)

[https://www.another.ai/jobs/](https://www.another.ai/jobs/)

------
grossomb
Spotify: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/) |NYC
Onsite| Senior Web Engineer

We are looking for a senior web engineer to join an autonomous, cross-
functional agile team. You will work with members of your team to build
features and scalable architecture for web applications and services within
Spotify.

Who you are _You have at least 5+ years of experience in Web Development_ You
are experienced with modern JavaScript coding, testing, debugging and
automation techniques

For full job description: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/senior-web-
engineer-ojki6fwb...](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/senior-web-engineer-
ojki6fwb/)

Interested?: Email MichaelaO@spotify.com

------
gregoire
Téléprocédures simplifiées | Ruby on Rails developer | Paris , France | Onsite
| [https://tps.apientreprise.fr/](https://tps.apientreprise.fr/)

We're building a government-backed Google Forms for the french administration:
we help public actor digitalize their forms and thus help public agents as
well as citizens and companies save time.

We're a small team (3 developers) looking for another Ruby on Rails developer
to help us ship new features, implement our new UI, and improve the quality of
our codebase.

Stack: Rails 5, RSpec, GitHub, CircleCI (CI + CD), Sentry, Skylight. Our code
is open source: [https://github.com/sgmap/tps](https://github.com/sgmap/tps)

Apply: contact@tps.apientreprise.fr

------
stusmall
Threat X | Senior Full Stack Developer |Full-time/Onsite | Boulder, CO

Threat X, Inc is an information security corporation positioning itself to
become the market leader in next-generation cybersecurity products and
services.

As attacks and threats evolve, most organizations are faced with high costs,
stale technology and limited resources to combat malicious events. Built on
next-generation technologies and proprietary techniques, Threat X products arm
organizations with enhanced situational awareness simplifying the path to
threat neutralization.

Looking for full stack python developer with experience in MongoDB and
Angular. Bonus for Rust, vue.js or information security experience.

Apply here:

[https://threat-x.com/about/careers](https://threat-x.com/about/careers)

------
mattchamberlain
San Francisco, CA – Onsite – FT – Data Engineers and Lead Data Scientists

Metromile is changing the car insurance industry with pay-per-mile insurance.
You could think of us as the David to the auto insurance industry's Goliath.

We are hiring for Data Engineers and Lead-level Data Scientists.

Full job descriptions:

1) Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/metromile/jobs/897343#.WiG3orQ-...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/metromile/jobs/897343#.WiG3orQ-
fBI) 2) Lead Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/metromile/jobs/931305#.WiG4FrQ-...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/metromile/jobs/931305#.WiG4FrQ-
fBI)

Contact: mchamberlain@metromile.com with your resume or any questions.

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike | Senior iOS Engineer| Part REMOTE | Goodge St, London |
[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike a growing Digital Products company- 90% of the work we do is native
mobile. We have 9 offices spanning 4 continents, (including Sydney, NY, Dubai
& Singapore) and work across a range of industries on consumer & enterprise
apps with clients such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield.

We follow all Scrum rituals and have a strong focus on code quality, following
SOLID principles and Clean code guidelines.

Take a look at the role for more details:
[http://bit.ly/2Afezte](http://bit.ly/2Afezte) or drop me an email:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

------
jeffchuber
Standard Cyborg (YC) | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior iOS
engineer

We're creating a platform to design custom-fit products at scale. In our first
vertical - orthotics and prosthetics, we have an international customer base
(real traction and revenue) and our software is taught to the new generation
of students.

We're looking for a senior iOS engineer to join our engineering team
(currently 3 people - heavy math background). You will own the iPad app and
contribute to other parts of our stack. Our iPad app is a key priority for us
- and will be the primary interface for how all custom-fit products in the
future are scanned and designed.

jeff@standardcyborg.com
[http://www.standardcyborg.com/](http://www.standardcyborg.com/)

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is increasingly how gamers communicate. We grew from 11 million to 45
million users in less than a year. We have over 9 million daily active users
and that number is growing every day. Discord is just 2 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers pretty much across the board. Come solve
interesting scaling problems and/or implement next generation features.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: React, Elixir/Erlang, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP

Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

------
kimi
Loway | Java sysadmin | Lugano, Switzerland | ONSITE

Loway builds call-center software solutions and is based in the Italian-
speaking part of Switzerland.

We run a quickly-growing SaaS cloud platform, made by thousands of Java and
Clojure web-applications running in Docker containers across hundreds of
CentOS Linux instances, processing millions of events per day 24/7/365 for
customers located anywhere.

We are building a fully-automated deployment and monitoring environment, with
the goal of requiring zero human maintenance to run. Scripting tasks and
automating ruthlessly is a must.

Required experience running and monitoring JVM apps, and Docker.

Details: [https://www.loway.ch/linux-system-administrator-
job.jsp](https://www.loway.ch/linux-system-administrator-job.jsp)

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-
time

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.

Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing.

Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the backend, Backbone on the
frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile, and Python 3 for machine
learning.

To apply, contact us at talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are
interested in this position, why you want to be a part of solving this
problem, and a picture of your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s
yours!).

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

We are a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys working hard, has
fun together, and embraces quirkiness. At Triggr Health we value diversity and
endeavor to treat everyone with respect, no matter their age, gender, race,
ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or ideological preferences.

------
bjornsundman
Loop54 | Lead infrastructure / reliability engineer | Stockholm | ONSITE

At Loop54 we develop a search engine that uses cutting edge AI technology to
provide truly relevant search results and that learns from user behaviour to
continuously do so. We already deliver search to hundreds of e-tailers and we
are adding new ones at an ever quickening rate. For us developers, this means
we need to scale up and automate our operations further and this is what we
need your help with!

Have a look at the more detailed job description and apply here:
[https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/48781-lead-infrastructure-
en...](https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/48781-lead-infrastructure-engineer-
sysadmin)

Regards, Björn Sundman VP of Engineering Loop54

------
grossomb
Spotify:
[https://www.spotifyjobs.com/|Onsite](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/|Onsite)
NYC| Full-time | Senior Web Engineer

We are looking for a senior web engineer to join an autonomous, cross-
functional agile team.

Who you are _You have at least 5+ years of experience in Web Development_ You
are experienced with modern JavaScript coding, testing, debugging and
automation techniques *You care about web technologies, exploring data,
usability, design and music

Full job description: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/senior-web-engineer-
ojki6fwb...](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/senior-web-engineer-ojki6fwb/)

If you are interested, please send resumes to Michaelao@Spotify.com.

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Chicago, IL | ONSITE |
[https://www.logicgate.com](https://www.logicgate.com) | Platform Software
Engineer

LogicGate is looking for a full time Platform Software Engineer. LogicGate is
building technology to help businesses automate and track disorganized
processes. Our office is in the heart of River North with less than 10 minute
walks to Brown/Red/Blue CTA train stations and multiple bus stops. We work
with Spring Boot, Java 8, Kotlin, AWS and more! We are currently experimenting
with Docker and other cutting edge technologies.

To apply, please visit
[https://logicgate.workable.com/j/003CB3F8FB](https://logicgate.workable.com/j/003CB3F8FB)

------
mmohebbi
GoodRx | Software Engineers and Analytics Engineers | SF, LA (Santa Monica) |
ONSITE

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/goodrx](https://boards.greenhouse.io/goodrx)

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions: matt at
goodrx dot com

\---

GoodRx is America’s leading prescription price transparency platform. More
than 7 million people use GoodRx’s website and popular mobile apps each month.
GoodRx helps consumers save up to 80% on their medications by delivering
prices and available discounts at nearly every pharmacy in the U.S. More than
a hundred thousand physicians use GoodRx, and its services have been
positively reviewed by Good Morning America, the American Heart Association,
The New York Times, ABC News, AARP, Forbes and many others.

------
richardgill88
ZDEV | London, UK | Full-time, Remote | Engineer / Manager | $80-130k

We're a startup software consultancy / agency that trains people to code and
puts them to work building high-quality software (apps and websites). Our
stack is Javascript / React / React-Native.

We're looking for someone who's a solid engineer to come onboard and look
after a team of junior developers and help manage their projects (speaking to
clients, estimating timelines, helping them with technical challenges).

You need to have a good timezone overlap with London.

Please read our blog post for more info:

[https://medium.com/zdev-engineering/help-us-teach-people-
to-...](https://medium.com/zdev-engineering/help-us-teach-people-to-
code-7cc75cd5ed44)

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Front-end Developer | Javascript, CSS | ONSITE: Brooklyn, NY | Full
Time

Obligatory marketing copy: Capsule8 is building the industry’s only real-time
attack disruption platform purpose built for the cloud-native world of Linux,
containers and microservices. Capsule8 automates the detection, isolation, and
shut down of attacks in the instant they happen.

The job is onsite in Brooklyn and we have flexible work from home (and
vacation) policies.

Contractors currently comprise half the front-end team but we're bringing
things in-house. Ideal candidates have 3+ years of professional experience
(with React, Angular, or Vue) and know how to apply engineering techniques and
discipline to both Javascript and CSS.

I lead the front-end team; email me at phil@capsule8.com if you'd like to
chat!

------
BenderV
Doctrine | Data Scientist | Paris | Doctrine.fr | ONSITE

Doctrine is the "Google" for the case-law in France! We are a young startup
with a huge growth. We are disrupting the legal market at a very VERY high
pace. First in France, soon in Europe.

We use DL / NLP to automate lawyers' repetitive & boring jobs! and we have a
deep focus on User Experience.

We are looking for young & smart french-speaking Data Scientists that have
experience in NLP / Deep Learning.

Apply here:
[https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement](https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement) or
see our open positions on Angel List:
[https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs](https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs)

~~~
make3
is it true that salaries are garbage in France?

~~~
asdfbgerwrg2314
Yes. In Paris, for a senior engineer (10 years), 55k to 60k is considered
pretty good in most companies. Outside Paris, you will get laughed at if you
ask for more than 50k. Clearly, you will earn considerably more in the US or
Switzerland. And the difference is not made up with the "free stuff" you get
(like free schools, cheap university or healthcare).

~~~
make3
first time I hear about Switzerland paying well (I mean, I haven't heard the
opposite either). Is it also this bad in London and Berlin?

~~~
fmsf
in london you can easily get to more than 100k£ if you’re solid in CS

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Engineer - IoT, Microservices, and Web (C#) -
[https://spothero.com/careers/749369](https://spothero.com/careers/749369)

iOS Developer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/88318](https://spothero.com/careers/88318)

Senior Web Applications Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/905752](https://spothero.com/careers/905752)

Web Applications Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/877657](https://spothero.com/careers/877657)

Data Product Manager -
[https://spothero.com/careers/913324](https://spothero.com/careers/913324)

Data Science Manager -
[https://spothero.com/careers/893351](https://spothero.com/careers/893351)

Senior Product Manager -
[https://spothero.com/careers/755155](https://spothero.com/careers/755155)

User Experience Product Designer - Optimization -
[https://spothero.com/careers/913337](https://spothero.com/careers/913337)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
whitperson
Senior Backend Engineer | New York, NY |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Mobile Solutions Engineer | New York, NY |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru is one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile. We use data science to drive predictive marketing.

Overall, we're a technology team that...

\--is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops \--solves challenges that make a real impact on the
day-to-day operations of our 400 customers \--scales our platforms to handle
billions of monthly inbound and outbound messages \--works in a leading-edge,
technology-focused environment \--makes significant contributions to the
scalability of our technology and has a voice in the direction of our product
and operations

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles as well:

Senior Technical Recruiter | New York, NY |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | Los Angeles, CA |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | San Francisco, CA |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Digital Marketing Strategist | New York, NY |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Content Marketing Specialist | New York, NY |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Kogan.com
is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s largest
pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-end
responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps - including
Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation and other
internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as an exciting
opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and business.
We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working. To give you an idea on
our stack we use Python and Django on the backend; React on the frontend and
tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS, Trello, Docker, Postgres,
Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros. Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/) Our careers page has
a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there. If you've got any
specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy to answer below.
We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:

[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
rachelita
Circle Invest --> Zero commission cryptocurrency investing. FULL TIME. Backend
Engineering. New York or Boston

Circle is building an exciting new product within the digital asset &
cryptocurrency markets to help consumers gain exposure to crypto assets with
easy, fast and with best in class pricing.

We're hiring for our Elixir/Phoenix (Phx 1.3) API team for a new
Cryptocurrency Investment product we're building at Circle. Boston/NYC mainly,
but willing to consider other locations.

Feel free to ping me directly at rachel@circle.com, or reach out here:

[https://www.circle.com/en/careers/24114123-99c2-45aa-b65e-03...](https://www.circle.com/en/careers/24114123-99c2-45aa-b65e-03b9dd507017)

------
jamesor
Discovery Digital Media - NYC | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.discovery.com](https://www.discovery.com)

[https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/19074/manager-
clien...](https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/19074/manager-client-
engineering/job)

Discovery Digital Media is looking for a client engineering manager. This role
will be responsible for growing, mentoring and leading a team of client
engineers to build TV Everywhere applications with best-of-breed UX across
Web, Android, iOS, FireTV, tvOS, Xbox, Roku and future platforms.

We're working with ReactJs and ReactNative, but also native Android, iOS and
Roku development.

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Software Engineering Leader |Boston, Ma.
|ONSITE | Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

We are building a world-class team and looking for a software engineering lead
with strong algorithmic and coding experience, Python, Javascript, C/C++.
Experience leading production level quality software development teams (GIT,
JIRA, Jenkins).

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare.

You can email directly or apply online:

[https://clindatsci.com/software-team-lead](https://clindatsci.com/software-
team-lead)

------
nerdwaller
P2Binvestor | Software Engineer | Denver, CO | Full-time | ONSITE

P2Bi is a marketplace lender who provides technology-enabled, multi-million
dollar lines of credit to growing businesses. We were named a Colorado Company
to Watch and one of Denver Business Journal's Fastest Growing Companies in
2017. We are solving a big problem for other growing businesses and we're
doing it in a new way through innovative banking partnerships, technology, and
crowdfunding. Our people, our process, and our technology all combine to
deliver world-class financing to businesses.

[https://www.builtincolorado.com/job/software-
engineer-48](https://www.builtincolorado.com/job/software-engineer-48)

------
rudasi
Trexo Robotics | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite | VISA | www.trexorobotics.com
Trexo Robotics is an exoskeleton robotics start up working towards making
mobility a reality for the disabled and elderly. Founded by Waterloo
mechatronics graduates we strive to provide a strong engineering culture and
believe in getting things done. Currently Trexo Robotics is working on a
rehabilitation exoskeleton for children with lower body movement disorders
such as Cerebral Palsy and is looking for Robotics engineers to help with
controls software and mechanical design. Please apply at:
[https://angel.co/trexo-robotics/jobs](https://angel.co/trexo-robotics/jobs)

------
chestone
Casper Sleep, NYC That mattress company that advertises on all of your
favorite podcasts.

Senior Javascript Engineer: Lead development of our headless CMS using
GatsbyJS(GraphQL, React, Redux) and Contentful.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/casper/jobs/840208?gh_jid=84020...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/casper/jobs/840208?gh_jid=840208#.WiGvuLQ-
fOY)

Senior Frontend Engineer: Role focused on leading our style and component
library using PostCSS/React.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/casper/jobs/893309?gh_jid=89330...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/casper/jobs/893309?gh_jid=893309#.WiGvt7Q-fOY)

------
harryeakins
Amazon Lab126 | IoT Devices Team | San Francisco Bay Area (Sunnyvale, CA) |
Onsite Only, Full time

Positions available:

    
    
      * Firmware Developer
      * Software Engineer in Test
      * Program Manager
    

Lab126 is the hardware arm of Amazon, responsible for the Amazon Echo, Fire
TV, Kindle, Dash Button, and more. We are the IoT Devices team within Lab126,
and we're looking to grow to support lots of great opportunities for IoT
within Amazon. We're looking for people with a passion for building well-
designed, thoroughly-tested firmware for power-efficient internet-connected
devices. Technologies used include: RTOS, TLS, WiFi, Bluetooth (Classic and
LE), AWS, Unity (for testing), etc.

To learn more, reach out to me at heakins@amazon.com

~~~
haidrali
didn't Amazon Lab126 support VISA and relocation ?

------
bryanh
Zapier | Infrastructure & Security & Platform & Product Engineers | Planet
arth | REMOTE (only)

Zapier is sort of like Legos for the internet -- anyone can automate anything.
We believe talented people can be found anywhere in the world, not just SF or
NYC.

We're mostly Python/Django, React, AWS, working towards k8s, but we're not
dogmatic about tech. Any questions, please email me (see profile), to apply
please see the job posts below:]

* Engineering - App Review Engineer

* Engineering - Infrastructure Engineer

* Engineering - Infrastructure Engineer (Western Hemisphere)

* Engineering - Platform Support Engineer

* Engineering - Product Engineer

* Engineering - Security Infrastructure Engineer

[0] All roles listed on
[https://zapier.com/about/](https://zapier.com/about/).

~~~
armandososa
Do you provide interplanetary transportation to the planet Arth? (Sorry,
couldn't resist. You are missing an E)

~~~
bryanh
If discovered, and colonized, then sure! ;-)

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 170+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally, like eBay, JustFab, and Skyscanner.

Our product development team is based in Helsinki and we're looking for
skilled full stack software developers to solve tricky software problems,
maximize their learning potential and build software for the largest online
marketers in the world.

Check us out at
[https://www.smartly.io/developer](https://www.smartly.io/developer)

Find out how we work and build our product:
[https://www.smartly.io/culturehandbook](https://www.smartly.io/culturehandbook)

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, Austin, London,
Dublin, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Singapore, Buenos Aires | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Paris | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Paris. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in French.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSzEFEA1/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSzEFEA1/)

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 140+ ppl,
40+ eng.

Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

[http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack](http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack)

[http://bit.ly/eng-backend](http://bit.ly/eng-backend)

[http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning](http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning)

------
lingz
Aiden.ai | Software Engineer or Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK |
[https://aiden.ai](https://aiden.ai) | ONSITE

Aiden is the first AI-powered virtual colleague for marketers.

We are a small team of ex-Apple, Facebook, Palantir and our investors/advisors
include some of the best researchers/engineers in AI.

At Aiden.ai we are solving difficult problems in data analysis, anomaly
detection, Natural Language Understanding, prediction, and data normalization.
We are looking for rockstar engineers to join our small team to help design
and build the core technologies at Aiden.

[https://angel.co/aiden/jobs](https://angel.co/aiden/jobs)

Get in touch at ling@aiden.ai.

------
akbarnur
TradeRev | iOS, Android, any JVM language developer | On-site | Full time |
Toronto TradeRev built innovative solution that connects auto dealers all over
Canada and United States with a goal of moving wholesale inventory quicker,
easier (outside of traditional auction houses), and more efficiently (from the
comfort of your own dealership). We’ve recently been acquired by KAR Auction
Services ([https://goo.gl/qDZgFT](https://goo.gl/qDZgFT)) and are scaling up
our team to bring innovative solutions to the market faster. Checkout
[http://work.traderev.com/](http://work.traderev.com/)

------
frenchie4111
Dor Technologies | Full Stack Software Engineer | On-Site, Full-Time | San
Francisco (SOMA)

Who we are: Dor Technologies is a retail analytics startup that helps
retailers of all sizes make better staffing, marketing, and operations
decisions based on their customer traffic. To do this we have engineered
cloud-connected foot traffic counters to collect data and an analytics
dashboard to allow customers to view and analyze that data.

Our Stack: NodeJS, React/Redux, SQL, AWS, Docker, Lambda AngelList job
listing: [https://angel.co/dor-technologies/jobs/223446-full-stack-
sof...](https://angel.co/dor-technologies/jobs/223446-full-stack-sof..).

Email: mike[at]getdor.com

------
cdubie
React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents.

Ladder is building a new type of insurance company that is all digital from
the ground up and sells directly to consumers. We are looking for talented
full stack generalists that love building things and are excited to get in on
the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
shoheihido
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo and Berkeley | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with more than 100 members based in Tokyo, focusing
on developing AI solutions for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-
Healthcare. We love open source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep
learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various areas related
to realizing cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out more,
and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

We recently launched one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with
1024 NVIDIA Tesla P100 GPUs, and achieved the world record of training on
ImageNet in 15 minutes: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110)

In August, we received an investment of $95 million from Toyota:
[http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/](http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/)

Learn more about our research activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK.

We will have a booth at NIPS 2017 next week. Please come over and say hi!

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at recruiting@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
weaslesun
Finches | Palo Alto | Full-Time/Part-Time | Onsite, remote can be considered |
Fullstack Engineer

We’re a stealth startup looking to create the next generation of fundraising
tools for founders and investors. We have the support of many of the top funds
and founders in SV. If you are kick-ass developer interested in startups
and/or investing and would like to be a part of the founding team, either
part-time or full-time, we’d love to meet you. This is a paid position with
cash and equity, and you’ll develop a great network of founders and investors
in the early stage tech ecosystem.

Responsibilities would include:

\- Help develop and maintain website and mobile app

\- Work with team to brainstorm and implement key product features

\- Support with user testing as needed

Useful Skills:

\- django

\- django rest framework

\- react

\- redux

\- aws (nice to have)

Interested, email hiring@finches.co

------
fachoper
AgFlow | CTO | Geneva, CH | Full-time | Onsite

AgFlow is a provider of trade intelligence for global agriculture. We collect,
organise and distribute time-sensitive trade analytics from private and public
sources, create a common index so that different parties can find their needs
and support their decision-making process. Our customers are located in more
than 50 countries and value the depth and breadth of AgFlow data together with
the convenience of our web-based platform.

Stack

Infra: linux, ansible, docker, kubernetes

Backend: go, python

Data: postgres, redis, elasticsearch, prometheus, grafana, redash

Web client: react, redux, webpack, puppeteer, flow, eslint, postcss,
beautifier

Bonus for French.

[https://www.agflow.com/jobs](https://www.agflow.com/jobs)

------
zoba
Reside | Software Engineer / Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Fulltime | ONSITE

Reside is building a modern real estate brokerage, with the aim of unseating
dinosaur brokerages like Remax and Coldwell-Banker. We are Series A and have
~23 employees. There are 6 folks on the engineering team, so plenty of space
to make an impact. We use React, Firebase, and Node and contribute heavily to
open source. Reside is committed to creating an inclusive and diverse company.

Interview process: screening phone call, take home challenge, then 4 hour
onsite.

Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/3aytm11](http://grnh.se/3aytm11)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, chris@residebrokerage.com

------
ryanglasgow
Mixboard | Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote |
[http://mixboard.com](http://mixboard.com)

At Mixboard we're building a visual collaboration board for teams to organize
their research, documents, designs and sheets in one easy place.

Right now we're a small team and looking to add a founding engineer. This is
the perfect opportunity for you if you're looking to wear many hats and take
on difficult technical challenges. Familiarity with React, Ruby on Rails and
Postgres is a plus.

Previously I was an early employee at 4 successfully acquired startups, most
notably Vurb that was acquired by Snap Inc. for $115M.

Interested? Let’s chat! My email is ryan@mixboard.com.

------
efremm
Spectrm ([https://spectrm.io](https://spectrm.io)) | Fullstack Developer |
Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

Spectrm enables brands to use messaging and chatbots for business.

We built one of the first chatbots on Facebook Messenger, were launch partner
at F8 2016 and got funding from the most prestigious US investors as well as
from Google DNI.

We are looking for a Fullstack Developer with solid experience in JavaScript,
HTML, CSS, any object oriented language and SQL. Experience with AngularJS,
SASS, React, Symfony, Silex, Laravel is desirable. The job is onsite in Berlin
and no german is required.

Our tech stack: Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL, AWS.

If you are interested, please send your resume to jobs@spectrm.de

------
trusche
Optimise Logistics | Dublin (Ireland) | Onsite | Product Designer & Intern

We're an early-stage startup building a digital platform for the freight
shipping industry. Our web and mobile solution empowers shippers and carriers
by unifying communications, providing end-to-end visibility and ensuring
compliance. We have a great Dublin-based multinational company as our flagship
customer and are busily improving the platform and building our product and
company.

We're looking for a product designer to help us put design front and center
from day one (well, day 100). We also have a need for a tech-savvy intern to
help with pretty much everything on the tech team.

Contact me at thilo@optimiseco.com for more info.

------
jjohngranular
Granular | System Enginers, Platform Software Engineers | Full Time | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

Granular’s mission is to transform the business of farming. We are building
out our Systems Engineering / Platform team to meet our scalability,
performance, data ingestion pipeline and future product needs. Our tech stack
is mainly: Python, Django, Pyramid, Angular, AWS, Postgres and a bunch of
other related technologies.

Granular was recently acquired by DowDuPont. Looking for people well versed on
the above (or willing to learn). Looking for folks with 3-5 years of
experience. If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly:
jimmyjohn [@] granular.ag

Unfortunately, we cannot sponsor H1B visas at this time.

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Human motion algorithm designer

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we’ve developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance. Stryd is currently being used by many
different national Olympic teams, professional running teams, and many
competitive track/road/mountain runners.

Stryd already has the world’s best foot motion tracking model built in house,
and we plan to expand this model to more type of running applications (hiking,
running in the sand, etc.) This is a very challenging algorithm problem with
unlimited possibilities.

You will be in charge of improving our current model, as well as designing and
developing new sensor fusion algorithms addressing current and future Stryd
products and motion tracking applications. You also need to take active role
in identifying new trends in research related to sensor fusion, motion
tracking, optimization theory, machine learning.

Requirements:

1\. Degree in Electrical Engineering, Computer Science, Applied Mathematics,
or equivalent required.

2\. Experience with inertial sensors, GPS technology, and machine learning
algorithms.

3\. Excellent knowledge of Matlab/C required.

4\. Ability to understand, design, complex algorithms correctly in
Matlab/Python and implement in C efficiently.

5\. Strong mathematical/physics/analytical background preferred. Previous
relevant research experience preferred.

Being able to relocate to Boulder is required. BTW, if you like running,
Boulder is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run
and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

Salary & equity depends on experience.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

Thanks!

------
thejash
Sourceress | Senior Python Engineer Lead | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). Our
mission is to fundamentally change the way that human effort is allocated.

We just raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [1] at one of the
highest ever valuations coming out of YC. One founder previously sold a
company and is a published machine learning researcher; the other was Chief of
Staff at Dropbox, and our team of 9 hails from other great organizations as
well (Google, MIT, McKinsey, etc)

We have a real business, customers, revenue, crazy growth, funding--and a ton
of work to do. We have machine learning problems that are core to our product,
data infrastructure and scaling problems to tackle, and interesting product
work to be done as well.

Our stack: Python (Django, nltk), AWS (S3, PostgreSQL), Javascript (React)

Qualifications:

\- Do you love mentoring other developers and helping them grow?

\- Are you an incredibly prolific programmer who knows both the value of
shipping quickly and the value of software craftsmanship, and has the judgment
to know when to apply each?

\- Do you want to grow into a great engineering leader? We strongly value
personal growth, and pay for coaching for all employees.

\- Are you empathetic, highly systematic, intensely driven, and intellectually
curious? See our values here [2]

Just email me: josh@sourceress.com

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-find-candidates-that-managers-want-without-realizing-it/)

[2] [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

------
stalller
Timescale | New York, NY | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Time-series data is everywhere, and the powerful time-series database we are
developing (TimescaleDB) is a key building block across a range of industries:
IoT, DevOps, monitoring, eventing, finance, industrial, logistics,
transportation, and via the edge, on premise, and cloud deployments. It powers
users' core products and services.

We need extraordinary engineers and customer success professionals to join our
team in NYC and Stockholm.

\- Core database engineers

\- R&D engineers

\- Support engineers

\- Customer success manager / Developer evangelists

\- Office / marketing manager

Check out our careers page for openings:
[http://careers.timescale.com](http://careers.timescale.com)

------
alasano
Coveo | Frontend Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time,
ONSITE

To help us in the development of all the admin interfaces we offer our clients
here at Coveo. These interfaces are built to allow our client to configure our
intelligent and personalised recommendations platform exactly the way they see
fit. They also allow our clients to have access to a wide variety of usage
analytics reports! If we’ve sparked your interest, you may be the one we are
looking for! You'll be making use of TypeScript, SASS, React, Backbone and our
own homemade libraries such as Vapor
([https://github.com/coveo/vapor](https://github.com/coveo/vapor)) and React
Vapor ([https://github.com/coveo/react-vapor](https://github.com/coveo/react-
vapor)).

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
footless
Weaveworks | Backend Developer | San Francisco, London, Berlin | ONSITE, Full-
time | [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate (London)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools (Berlin/SF)

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a JS or a
Go expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are
open source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks)
Browse our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

Backend (Berlin) [http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1](http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1)

Backend (SF) [http://grnh.se/0cpay51](http://grnh.se/0cpay51)

Frontend (LDN) [http://grnh.se/7m68hr1](http://grnh.se/7m68hr1)

UI/UX Lead (LDN) [http://grnh.se/4ej2hm1](http://grnh.se/4ej2hm1)

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
lshemesh
Jackpocket | Systems Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Competitive
Pay | [https://jackpocket.com](https://jackpocket.com)

Jackpocket lets people play official state lottery games right on their mobile
devices.

Come work with an amazing group of people who are passionate about building
unique and innovative technology. Jackpocket is leading the effort to disrupt
the $80B lottery industry. Come help us make the lottery better for everyone.

Apply here: [https://jackpocket.com/careers/14-systems-
engineer](https://jackpocket.com/careers/14-systems-engineer) or reach me
directly at leo@jackpocket.com

------
emmacollett
Epoch Capital | Senior Software Engineer (C++) | London, UK | ONSITE & FULL-
TIME | [http://epochtradinggroup.com/](http://epochtradinggroup.com/)

Epoch Capital is a proprietary trading firm.

With offices in London & Sydney, Epoch Capital has attracted a world class
team of portfolio managers, traders, developers, quants & operational staff.
After more than 10 years, we’re well established, still breaking our own
performance records, much more experienced yet we’ve never lost our
bootstrapping, startup, go get ‘em attitude.

We have always viewed trading as the ultimate sport. While many of our
competitors will survive or even taste short term success, the ones that
thrive in the long-term understand it takes teamwork and relentless effort to
beat the market, year in, year out. We thrive because our exceptionally
talented people, through teamwork, are at the right place at the right time
with the right strategy. Our technology, trading and operations teams all work
closely together allowing us to build nimble, tailored solutions of fulfil our
trading requirements.

What your main responsibilities will be…

\- Design, implement and test low-latency algorithmic trading software in C++.
\- Work closely with Quants and Traders to provide solutions for algorithmic
trading including: alpha signals, price discovery, smart order routing,
algorithmic execution, anonymous market making, analytics and research tools.
\- Build, deploy and operate trading systems in a production environment. \-
Work with the Application Support team on trading system documentation,
diagnosis of production incidents and their resolution.

Senior Software Engineers only please. Must have a deep knowledge of C++, STL
and Boost and derivatives market knowledge.

Epoch offers; pension matching scheme, insurances, 25 days leave (plus bonus
leave), catered lunches, in house masssages etc.

If you are intersted, please apply here:
[http://epochtradinggroup.com/current-job-
opportunities/](http://epochtradinggroup.com/current-job-opportunities/)

------
unseen_sight
Canonical | Software Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE

Canonical is the company behind Ubuntu Linux. We are a globally distributed
team passionate about open source. We're looking for python/go developer who
has devops experience and a test/QA passion to join our juju engineering team.
Juju is a modeling and software orchestration tool that is capable of
deploying to clouds, containers or bare metal.

More details and apply here:
[https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1320)

------
toddkillick
VIDSY | Onsite | Shoreditch, London | Permanent

QA Engineer - Automation & Manual Back End Software Engineer - Go, Ruby &
Python

Vidsy is a disruptive tech platform that empowers brands & creators to create
video at scale. We work with huge clients like Unilever, Barclays and
Sainsburys to connect them with thousands of creatives across the globe. Check
out vidsy.co for more info.

To discuss the roles contact todd@vidsy.co or apply via these links.. QA
Engineer - [https://goo.gl/DiC13q](https://goo.gl/DiC13q) Software Engineer -
[https://goo.gl/QWG9Kv](https://goo.gl/QWG9Kv)

------
mhluongo
Fold | San Mateo, CA | Software Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE

Fold is a cryptocurrency payments company backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We have exciting new opportunities with Keep
([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)), a new project built on
Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to the public blockchain. Crypto and Go
experience are great, but a critical eye and willingness to master new
technologies are the real requirements. We embrace remote work, and our team
hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, you’ve found it: email work at foldapp.com!

------
blackjack48
Macys.com | iOS and Android Developers, QE Automation | San Francisco | ONSITE

The Macy's mobile app team is looking for seasoned engineers who are
interested in solving challenging problems in retail. Our apps receive several
hundred thousand daily active users throughout the year. As our customer base
continues to grow, we are looking to scale our team so that the customer
continues to receive the excellent shopping experience she has come to expect
from us. Furthermore, we are exploring the ways that emerging technologies,
such as AR/VR, can enhance the shopping experience.

Skills: 3+ years in mobile app development.

For more information, please contact me directly: aaron dot pramana at macys

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed.com | Austin Based | Full-time | Remote | 85k - 130k full time benefits

We are currently hiring remote engineers who are strong in either Ruby on
Rails or React for our Assessments team. If you are motivated, able to work in
a fast-pace environment, want to work on a new product that will touch
millions of users, we would like to have a conversation with you. (Note: No
whiteboard interviews. Instead, final round is a paid, remote working
interview)

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-
Eng...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-
Engineer/7138)

------
austenallred
Lambda School | Data Science/Machine Learning Instructor | Full-time |
$100-150k/yr | REMOTE

Lambda School (Y Combinator S17) trains people to be software engineers and
data scientists for free, in exchange for a small share of their future
income. [https://LambdaSchool.com](https://LambdaSchool.com)

We do everything in live, online classes, and students don’t pay a penny
unless they get a high-paying tech job.

We have the framework and lead instructors for our data science/machine
learning/AI class, but are looking to grow it and need more people to help
out.

Competitive salary + equity and the most rewarding job you could imagine.

Email careers@lambdaschool.com to apply

------
keenbart
OnCell | Web Developer | Rochester, New York | ONSITE |
[https://oncell.com/careers](https://oncell.com/careers)

OnCell has been working with museums, art galleries, parks, and historic sites
for the past ten years to enhance physical locations with digital experiences.
Our web based platform allows users to build their own mobile tour apps and
deploy to web and native apps.

We're a small, laid-back team that gets to work with interesting clients on
varied projects that make a real difference to visitors at cultural
destinations.

I'm our lead developer—feel free to reach out to me at kbartlett@oncell.com

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Django, Cordova

------
yesokayawesome
Parkour Technologies | Full Stack Web Developer, Mobile Developer | Budapest
(Hungary) | Onsite, VISA

\----------------------

We're building drive-thru payments, turning your car into a payment token - to
park, fuel, and even buy fast food without stopping to pay. Join our
engineering team and help pioneer new ways to make personal mobility better up
against exciting challenges.

Engineering stands on 3 legs:

* Payment handling via visual identity

* Parking (1st of 7 focus areas) product

* Consumer mobile app

Stack in a nutshell:

* Golang, Python (Django), React Native

VC backed. Team's backgrounds in tech and finance (OnePlus, KPMG, LogMeIn,
Macquarie, etc.)

Apply at [https://getparkour.com/careers](https://getparkour.com/careers) or
email jobs@getparkour.com

------
reallycare_mark
ReallyCare | London/Brighton | REMOTE | Full-time | Full-Stack Engineer

ReallyCare is a not-for-profit micro-company driving adoption of open source
software in the adult social care space. We are seeking a CTO / senior
engineer to join the founder to work on and help shape the future of our MEAN
stack product for providers of domiciliary care.

Job Responsibilities:

\- Lead the building of entire product

\- Build new products from the ground up

Qualifications:

\- Excellent Node JS

\- Excellent web development skills, which must include experience of
AngularJS and Angular

\- Strong MongoDB

\- Previous startup and product experience

\- Ability to work independently and efficiently on projects

Some exposure to Ionic would be an advantage.

Apply at www.reallycare.org/jobs or email me directly if you fancy having a
chat - mark [at] reallycare [dot] org

------
elchief
Ritchie Bros ($5B cap) | Heavy Equipment | Vancouver | Onsite | Full time

Director, Data Analytics

Senior Data Scientist

(Not posted yet) another Data Scientist

It's a good place to work. Friendly and professional and trying to be agile.
Great gym, cafeteria, daycare, benefits

[https://rbauction.taleo.net/careersection/rb_ex/jobdetail.ft...](https://rbauction.taleo.net/careersection/rb_ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=170000D8&tz=GMT-08%3A00)

[https://rbauction.taleo.net/careersection/rb_ex/jobdetail.ft...](https://rbauction.taleo.net/careersection/rb_ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=170000D9&tz=GMT-08%3A00)

~~~
b1gnasty
I like that MS powerpoint is the data visualization tool you folks are looking
for experience with. Makes Canada seem a bit behind the times!

~~~
elchief
Haha, nice. We use Tableau mostly. And R Shiny. As a director, you'd be
expected to give a lot of presentations though.

------
auslegung
ITPro.TV | Software Developer | Gainesville, FL, USA | ONSITE Full-time | Good
pay, specifics depends on skill

Mid-Senior level, but will take a solid junior dev. ITProTV blends
entertainment, humor and cutting edge technology with IT education and
presents it all during a live broadcast. The shows are then organized by exam
and exam objective or by technical skill. We are adding more brands beyond IT
next year.

Functional programmers welcome! We use Elm and Haskell with Docker. Excellent
leadership, pair programming ~80% of the time, lots of whiteboards to plan and
think. We contract with a dev shop that trains and works with companies, so
ITPro is an AMAZING place to learn.

jason@itpro.tv

------
tamentis
Truveris | DevOps, QA | New York, NY | Full Time | Remote and onsite

[http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

Stop wasting your talent placing ads, working in finance or building yet
another social networking app, join us to improve healthcare in America. The
systems we build help millions of American afford their medications and bring
transparency in the complicated space of pharmacy benefits.

If you like simplicity, write code for others to read, love UNIX and its
philosophy, Python and its zen, you may have found a new home.

Required:

\- 3+ years of experience, open source or commercial

\- Python experience

\- SQL (we use PostgreSQL)

\- Linux/Unix (you know your way around a shell)

Nice to have:

\- For DevOps: AWS, Saltstack

\- For QAs: Selenium (Python)

Email Sarah: sproefke@truveris.com

~~~
mbparsa
How about a volunteer part-time intern? I am a full-time software-engineer
(desktop and mobile) in US and looking for further develop my skills in web.
email: mbparsa [AT] GMAIL [DOT] com

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend, Full-Stack, and Pre-
sales/Solutions Engineers | Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we've expanded to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK, Europe and
Sweden and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on automated testing, code review and a culture
of frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and
run projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef, Terraform. We
also have a bit of Go (for Infrastructure) and Python (for Data).

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessible office in Angel. We have a bi-weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one technical video interview, then a couple
of onsite interviews (coding exercise and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman, our state machine library
([https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/](https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/))

and Coach, which we wrote to make request handling more modular and testable
([https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-
coach/](https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-coach/))

------
ferus85
HigherMe (YC W15) | Senior Backend and Full Stack | Toronto or Remote

We are looking for experienced engineers. The ideal candidates have experience
with our stack (PHP/LARAVEL + REACT). Experience with the restaurant industry
in any way is a plus.

HigherMe is a suite of hiring products modernizing how hiring is done in the
antiquated world of restaurants/fast-food/hourly-employers.

We are backed by some of the best investors out there, including Y Combinator.

Apply at [https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235702-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235702-full-stack-developer)

Please mention Hacker News in your application.

------
jgale
Sigma Computing | Software Engineer, Front-end | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://sigmacomputing.com/careers](https://sigmacomputing.com/careers)

Sigma Computing is an early stage startup building a new interactive analytics
and visualization system. We are a small team of veteran programmers attacking
hard problems in human-computer interaction. We're making databases and data
warehouses usable by non-programmers.

We're looking for strong computer science fundumentals, a track record of
building and maintaining complex JavaScript front-ends and a desire to be a
great teammate and have fun at work.

jobs@sigmacomputing.com

------
slvrspoon
Abine.com the online privacy co| Full stack devs | Boston or REMOTE,| PART-
time long term gig preferred |

We are a small global consumer company focused on making online privacy easy
to use daily. Our solution Blur is a password manager with a built in
credential proxying abstraction layer which lets our customers create alias
emails phone numbers and credit cards to give out instead of their real
private info. If this sounds appealing and you are a solid developer with
relevant experience and at least 10 hours per week (preferably 20) to devote
for at least 1 year and you have used our product, we'd like to talk. Jobs at
getabine dotcom. Thx!

------
lpmitchell
Enhance | Head of Sales, QA Lead, Software Developer | Sacramento, CA |
ONSITE/REMOTE | Full Time

Enhance is an exciting new startup in the Mobile App space. Our tech allows
mobile app developers and publishers to use third party services without
having to integrate or update their code (SDKs).

We're always looking for great people to join our team (currently 17 team
members). Our central office is in Sacramento, California. We're primarily a
remote company.

Email us: jobs@enhance.co

[https://enhance.co/](https://enhance.co/) |
[https://enhance.co/jobs](https://enhance.co/jobs)

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://lyte.com/](https://lyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres)

Lyte is a post-primary ticketing platform for sold out events which means
we’ve partnered with some of the biggest names in the live entertainment
industry to help eliminate the secondary market (scalping) and save fans money
when buying tickets to sold out shows. We work directly with the promoters,
artists, and venues as an extension of the primary box office, helping them
control their events end-to-end.

We're looking for:

\- Full-stack Engineers

\- Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Data Scientist (Pandas, Python)

\- Data Engineers

\- Designers

\- Product Manager

\- Customer Support

\- Operations Analyst

Email: engineering@lyte.com

------
sebastianlinden
Scope | Stockholm & New York | Full-time, Remote | Developer (co-founder
possibilities)

Scope is a search-engine that makes it easy to find relevant influencers.
Phase: Early stage, on-boarded our first customers (some of the most prominent
fashion brands).

Looking for a developer who is user-obsessed, data-driven (you know the
drill). We believe in iterating fast and listening to users. If you believe in
the YC methodology, we're on the right track.

Written in node.js.

Salary: based on what role you'd like.

Potentially moving to SF or LA within one year.

More about our product here:
[http://scopeapp.io/product](http://scopeapp.io/product)

If interested, write us on hi@scopeapp.io

------
yboukadoum
Torch (BVP Backed) | New York City | Competitive salary and equity | Product
Engineer (2+ years experience) | Full Time |

e-mail resume's to: yassine@torchdental.com

Torch is a Bessemer Venture Partners backed start up that digitizes dental
practices' supply ordering and pools demand and practice data. Our product
saves dentists time and money so that they can focus on what they do best:
providing quality patient care. We use technology to drastically simplify
existing workflows and take advantage of huge improvements in logistic
efficiency.

Our stack: \- Frontend: React, ES6, Babel, Webpack \- Backend: Python 3,
Flask, Postgres \- Infrastructure: AWS, Ansible

------
matthall28
SpringboardVR | Full Stack Developer | Full Time Contract | Remote

SpringboardVR is the fastest growing Virtual Reality arcade management
platform outside of China, and we are looking to expand our web development
team!

We are looking for a full stack developer to join our team who has experience
with VueJS and preferably also with Laravel.

This position will be fairly self directed and we are definitely looking for
someone who is a self starter and is able to take any task and own it from
start to finish.

Apply Here:
[https://springboardvr.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fwne/](https://springboardvr.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fwne/)

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs is at the forefront of bringing deep learning advances to critical
unsolved healthcare problems.

We have assembled an exceptional team of clinicians, engineers, and scientists
who are developing breakthrough technologies in cardiovascular imaging and
care addressing the largest cause of death in the US. The Bay Labs team brings
diverse expertise to the problem of diagnosing and managing heart disease with
leaders in machine learning, visual neuroscience, robotics, and physics. We
have teamed up with a network of world-class clinical and academic advisors,
progressing in a very short period of time. Current investors in Bay Labs are
recognized leaders in venture capital.

Learn more and apply here:

Experienced Backend Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d5ec404?source=hackernews)

DevOps/Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-871013...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-8710134b3dbb?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer - Deep Learning:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0?source=hackernews)

Systems/Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86?source=hackernews)

Software QA Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/661e928d-6016-4b4f-89d4-8fbf40...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/661e928d-6016-4b4f-89d4-8fbf400964a6?source=hackernews)
... and more!

------
joshandrews
Spare Labs | Vancouver, Canada | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

Hiring:

    
    
      * Back End/Algorithms Developer
      * Front End Developer
    
    

We are a small but growing team passionate about transportation and the shift
toward autonomous vehicles! We are accelerating the shift towards efficient
mobility by enabling anyone to launch a smart transportation network in one
click. Since launching the Spare Platform, we are now working with some of the
largest transportation operators and transportation agencies in the world.
Stack: React Native, React, Node.

Contact: josh@sparelabs.com

------
shk
Razorpay | Tech Leads, Engineering Managers, Directors, Software Developers |
Bangalore | Onsite, Full time |
[https://razorpay.com/jobs](https://razorpay.com/jobs)

Razorpay is hiring Software Engineers at multiple levels. We are scaling
rapidly and working on new and exciting payment products for India. There is
lots of potential for digital payments especially for the new use-cases coming
up.

Razorpay is a pure engineering-driven company and the engineers have a lot of
autonomy. The team quality and the infrastructure that we work upon is among
the best in India.

If interested, please reach out to shashank@razorpay.com

------
chasb
Aptible | Remote | Multiple technical and non-technical roles for those
interested in Internet security

[https://www.aptible.com/company/](https://www.aptible.com/company/)

Aptible makes people-centered security products that help SaaS developer teams
build security into their architecture and their organization's culture.

* Enclave is a container orchestration platform built for developers that automates security best practices and controls needed for deploying and scaling Dockerized apps in regulated industries.

* Gridiron is like the missing QuickBooks for security management. It helps developers design and run security management programs that meet and exceed requirements like HIPAA, SOC 2, and ISO 27001. Customers use it to build trust with their own customers and partners, and prepare for certifications.

Important skills we are looking for include: EmberJS, DevOps/Site Reliability,
Security & Compliance (HIPAA, HITRUST, ISO 27001, SOC 2, PCI-DSS, GDPR, etc.)
expertise, SaaS Operations/Generalists, and more.

We would love to talk with anyone who is interested in Internet security and
has one or more of the competencies listed above. Specific roles that we are
looking for today:

1\. Senior Site Reliability Engineer

2\. Senior Software Engineer

3\. Support Engineer

4\. Director of Operations

5\. Web Security Evangelist (think, write, and evangelize security best
practices and compliance know how for developers)

6\. Security, Compliance, and DevOps Analyst (translate security best
practices and compliance requirements into features and content that helps our
customers to successfully secure their data)

Reasons to work at Aptible:

* Small team, (relatively) large customer base filled with innovators in challenging industries (namely healthtech and fintech) * Fully remote

* Our products have dramatic impact on important aspects of our customer's business (specifically: the safety and security of their customers' data)

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Android Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Build Engineer

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring product managers, security roles, sales development
reps and account executives, director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

------
TechLynz14
Headspace in Santa Monica, CA and San Francisco is growing its in-house
engineering team! Feel free to email Lyndsey at Lyndsey.Lustig@headspace.com
for more details. I'll be in the SF office next week if you want a tour.

Founded in 2010 by Andy Puddicombe and Rich Pierson, Headspace was created
with one mission in mind: to improve the health and happiness of the world.
With nearly 20 million users in more than 190 countries, the Headspace app
offers hundreds of guided meditations designed to help with everything from
stress and anxiety to relationships and sleep.

Open Roles

DevOps Engineer (SM/SF)

Lead Software Engineer, Platform (Growth)

Lead Software Engineer, Android (Grow)

Software Engineer, Web B2B (SF)

Software Engineer, Platform B2B (SF)

Data Engineer

VP of Analytics

iOS Engineer

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
zjellstrom
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Front-end Engineer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-
end-engineer)

Doist | Front-end Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-
end-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Developer Advocate | Python, Golang, Ruby, Java & Javascript | World |
Full-time | Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#developer-
advocate](https://doist.com/jobs/#developer-advocate)

Doist | Swift Developer | AppKit, KVO, CoreData, AutoLayout, TextKit | World |
Full-time | Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#swift-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#swift-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we'll get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office near you. :)

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
weisburd
Broad Institute | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA (Onsite) | Full Time |
[https://macarthurlab.org/exome-aggregation](https://macarthurlab.org/exome-
aggregation)

Join us to build open-source tools that help researchers and clinicians
explore, search, and analyze large genomic datasets. The goal is to
significantly accelerate the pace of diagnosis for families affected by rare
genetic conditions.

You will help build:

\- UI's and data visualizations (react, redux, d3)

\- server-side APIs (python, django, postgres)

\- data processing pipelines (spark, elasticsearch)

Apply by sending a resume and/or a link to github projects to
weisburd@broadinstitute.org

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
rodly
Reddit | Senior Android Developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

"The front page of the internet,” Reddit is comprised of thousands of user-run
communities, each with its own personality, unique focus, and moderator team.
Founded in 2005, Reddit is a place for community, conversation, and connection
with over 250 million users worldwide and growing fast!

Mobile makes up more than half of Reddit’s traffic, and as a member of the
mobile team you’ll play a key role in the defining the future of our platform.
Apply Here: [http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1](http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1)

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets people host and sell courses online, we have 7 million
students and well over 100k instructors on the platform, on track to process
over $100 million this year in course sales. Hiring across the stack, esp
backend/ruby engineers (experience working on ecommerce or sitebuilders is a
bonus), and a head of data. Best place I've ever worked, hit me up at
noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions.

------
andhess
Intercom | San Francisco, Dublin, London | Onsite | Full-time

Intercom is making internet business personal. As a platform for all of your
customer communications, we let you talk to your customers from almost
anywhere: inside your app, on your website, across social media and via email.
Today more than 20,000 businesses use Intercom to connect with more than a
billion people worldwide.

We're looking for:

* Sales engineers (SF, my team)

* Product engineers (Ruby/Ember stack)

* Security engineers

* Infrastructure engineers

* Product managers

* Sales development or account executives (SF & Dublin)

\---

Careers page:
[https://www.intercom.com/careers](https://www.intercom.com/careers)

Email: andrew [dot] hess [at] intercom [dot] com

------
ericb
Constant Contact | [http://constantcontact.com](http://constantcontact.com) |
Waltham, MA | Javascript|Java|Ruby | Full-time

We're hiring at Constant Contact in Waltham Massachusetts.

Challenging and modern development environment with different opportunities
around advanced javascript, java, and ruby apps. We have an engineering
oriented culture. Good pay, benefits, and work from home. Progressive
management without death-marches! Free chair massages. No jerks policy. :-)

Flexible WFH policy.

email: ebeland at constant contact dot com. Ask me any questions--I'm an
engineer, not a recruiter, but I can refer you.

------
dpieri
Hivemapper | San Francisco (Burlingame) | ONSITE

Hivemapper uses machine vision to transform airborne video into a high
definition living 3D map providing the world’s most important organizations
the tools to travel through time and automatically detect changes.

Roles:

    
    
      - Forward Deployed Engineer (Requires Security Clearance)
      - Senior Computer Vision Engineer
      - Senior Backend Engineer
      - Backend Operations Engineer
      - Senior Software Engineer (Algorithms)
      - Senior Web UI Engineer
      - Web UI Engineer
    

[https://hivemapper.com/jobs](https://hivemapper.com/jobs)

~~~
mmt
The jobs page links to AngelList, which has salary ranges. It would have been
helpful and a timesaver to have posted those here, as well.

------
blocher
Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) | Washington DC (Alexandria, VA) |
Web Development Intern (Paid) | On-site | Student Visas Welcome

Apply at:
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/1bACiWcp3k](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/1bACiWcp3k)

About the Internship: Engage is looking for a web development intern. The
ideal candidate is a highly motivated student or recently graduated student
interested in pursuing a career in web development and is excited to work with
our in-house development team. You'd be working with our back-end and front-
end web developers building custom websites and applications, using PHP.
Primarily, we work in WordPress and Laravel. This internship is located in
Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area) and you must be able to work
on-site. This internship can be part or full time based on your availability
(we're flexible). This is a paid internship.

Ideal candidate profile would have one or both of these skill sets:

Back-end focused internship PHP, SQL (MySQL or similar), Wordpress theme or
plugin development, or equivalent Drupal experience, preferred, experience
with a PHP framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP—a plus. We don't expect you to
be an expert, but some prior work with PHP is required, basic knowledge of
HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and JQuery

And/or, front-end focused internship Semantic HTML5 markup, CSS, web
accessibility standards, and cross browser compatibility, Javascript and
jQuery, Experience creating responsive layouts In order to be considered, you
must submit work samples. Please link to your GitHub profile or
portfolio/website.

About Our Work Culture: We love being able to provide interns hands-on
experience that allows them to try new things, learn new skills, and grow. Our
goal is to create an environment that will hone your skills based on your
interests. Our interns are extremely important to our operations and quickly
become integrated into our team. We take pride in producing high quality and
award winning work, but we always find time for Nerf gun fights and team
lunches. We love coming to work and think that you will too!

~~~
kss238
$1,200/Month stipend? Is that a joke? That's minimum wage.

~~~
eat_veggies
Good thing they're based in VA and not actually DC, because VA minimum wage is
$7.25 and DC's is $11.00.

I made more in _high school._ This is honestly pretty gross; no wonder they
tucked that in at the very bottom of the page.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

Underdog.io is hiring a backend engineer. This role will have ownership over
backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask) and JS-based stack. Underdog.io is a
small, revenue-funded company where everyone’s contribution and decision-
making is directly impactful. Ideal candidates have the skills and initiative
to think deeply about everything from code quality to internal processes to
the broader market in which we operate.

Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\-- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework
(Django, Express, etc.) > Client-side development experience, preferably using
a JS library like React or AngularJS

\-- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design

\-- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices

\-- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.)

\-- A desire to contribute to open-source projects

Historically, we’ve had a lot of success with contract-to-hire agreements as a
way to test mutual fit before entering into a full-time arrangement; we’d
prefer to fill this role in the same way.

Link to our Github:
[https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to the job post: [http://blog.underdog.io/post/164786052312/backend-
engineer](http://blog.underdog.io/post/164786052312/backend-engineer)

Email jobs+eng@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more!

\---

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
peterlcullen
Dispatch | Full-Stack Rails Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | REMOTE OK in the US |
[https://dispatchwithus.com](https://dispatchwithus.com)

Dispatch is working to redefine same-day local delivery. Whether you need
items delivered to a jobsite, don't have time to stop at the store, or simply
crave donuts from across town, we can get it to you.

THE ROLE

You’ll be one of the first members of the engineering team and will be
influential in the technical direction of the platform as we grow. This is a
high responsibility, high autonomy position and you’ll be deploying code to
production within the first day or two. You’ll be encouraged to propose
features and functionality as the platform continues to mature.

We believe that product development is more fun when deploying early and
often, splitting up work into bite-sized chunks and getting feedback from real
users as quickly as possible. We also believe that a single engineer should be
empowered to develop a feature from start to finish, and that the technology
stack should be simple enough to make that realistic.

WHAT YOU’LL DO

\- Design and write well-structured, easily maintainable, and thoroughly
tested code

\- Participate in code reviews to ensure quality and consistency in the
codebase, and to keep the team aligned

\- Deploy your projects to production frequently and monitor the results to
ensure quality and positive outcome

\- Accept feedback from customers and adapt solutions with an eye for
usability

\- Work with the rest of the product team to come up with ways to make the
product better overall

WHAT YOU'LL NEED

\- Experience building and supporting web applications in a full-stack
capacity

\- Proficiency with Ruby on Rails or Javascript/React, and with an interest in
getting your hands dirty on both backend and frontend

\- A desire to dig into new technologies and learn as you go

\- Bonus: React Native, iOS, Android, ElasticSearch, Google Maps APIs

Reach out to me at peter.cullen@dispatchwithus.com if you're interested!

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
ashleybathe
PlayQ| Santa Monica, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

www.playq.com

PlayQ is a rapidly growing mobile gaming studio based in the heart of sunny
Santa Monica. Our titles have been downloaded over 60 million times worldwide,
with millions of users playing our games every day!

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/gxci7d1](http://grnh.se/gxci7d1) Data
Analyst: [http://grnh.se/ubn0ls1](http://grnh.se/ubn0ls1)

...and more! [https://www.playq.com/en-us/careers](https://www.playq.com/en-
us/careers)

------
euqinom
Geckoboard | Golang, SRE, QA roles | ONSITE | London, UK | Full Time with
flexible working

Geckoboard is used by thousands of businesses to build TV Dashboards that help
drive growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their
data and understanding it at a glance. We're doing some incredibly interesting
work to make that even easier for them and are looking for curious problem
solvers to help us!

We have recently completely rebuilt the way we bring data into Geckoboard with
a new integrations platform written entirely in Go. We have some ambitious
plans and interesting projects to work on, so we're looking for some Go
Engineers to join our team:

Backend Go Developer - [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-216733-backend-
golang...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-216733-backend-golang-
developer)

Senior Backend Go Developer -
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-218010-senior-
backend...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-218010-senior-backend-
golang-developer)

We're also looking for a Go Developer on a three month contract basis from the
beginning of January. If you'd like to find out more, please email Monique at
people@geckoboard.com

QA Tester - [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-217305-qa-
tester](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-217305-qa-tester)

Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-217246-infrastructure...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-217246-infrastructure-
engineer)

In terms of our stack, the Geckoboard application is structured as a
collection of Ruby and Go microservices on the back-end, and a rich client-
side JavaScript application on the front-end. All our services run on AWS.

Interested? Get in touch with Monique (people@geckoboard.com) or apply
directly here:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

------
rprabhu
athenahealth | Lead Member of Technical Staff | Chennai, India | Full-time

athenahealth is a US-based leading products & services provider offering cloud
based solutions to physician practices and hospitals on Medical Billing &
Revenue Cycle Management, Electronic Health Records, Patient Engagement,
Access and Care Coordination, Population Health Management, Order
Transmission, Epocrates and other point-of-care mobile applications.Our
mission is to be healthcare providers’ most trusted service, helping them do
well doing the right thing.

I'm part of the Analytics team at Chennai and we work very closely with our
teams at Watertown and Bangalore. We have very exciting opportunities with
data. We have tons of data and would like to make the best use of it by
building a robust and scalable platform for clients to get the most value out
of it via reports, dashboards, data exports and Machine Learning.

We are looking for Senior Developers that can work as an individual
contributor. Following is what we expect from them:

Deep experience in the following areas:

    
    
        1) Data ingestion / migration / streaming. Experience in building or optimizing systems focused on migrating data from across datastores. Experience in solving performance and scalability issues in data processing, data governance, data quality.
    
        2) Data Warehouse / data modelling skills. Experience in designing warehouse schema for client apps to query data suited for reports and dashboards with realtime accuracy.
    
        3) Writing complex SQL queries (analytical, modelling, window functions) and SQL performance tuning.
    
        4) Knowledge on different types of data-stores like columnar, graph, distributed databases etc (example: Neo4j, Cassandra, Redshift, Snowflake).
    
        5) Micro services. Conceptualizing, building and deploying. Working with infrastructure teams to define volume requirements and facilitate setting it up on a cloud environment (AWS as an example)
    
    
        6) Knowledge on programming in any programming languages - Java / Perl / python / node
    

Desirable:

    
    
        7) Understanding of containers (Docker), DCOS
    

If you are interested, please email me at <my HN handle>@athenahealth.com

------
Zishan
Teladoc | Purchase, NY | Full-time, On-Site | Jr/Sr DevOps Engineer |
$80-$140k

What We Do: non-emergency, phone, video and messaging doctor consultations
(and more+). TL;DR; - telehealth.

Since I joined Teladoc, we have had fabled hockeystick growth in usage, staff,
acquisitions and revenue. We IPOd 2 years ago with no end in sight. I would
love to bring in someone this month. Come help me build DevOps on a
rocketship!

[https://github.com/zishan/devops-exercise](https://github.com/zishan/devops-
exercise) zahmad(at)teladoc.com

p.s. also looking for sr software engineers

------
hrmsacb
AccelByte | Seattle, Vancouver | Experienced Developers Go/Java, Unreal
Engine, Video Games

Headquartered in the U.S. in Seattle, Washington with teams in Vancouver,
Canada, and a growing office in Yogyakarta in Indonesia, AccelByte is a
software company that focuses on developing, deploying and operating highly
visible, critical, secure, scalable and available consumer facing ecosystem of
online services, websites and cloud infrastructure that serves millions of
users in the video game industry.

[https://accelbyte.net/jobs](https://accelbyte.net/jobs)

------
willempienaar
GO-JEK | Singapore | Backend Engineer | On-site - Full-time | Salary is
negotiable | Relocation Available

=== Who We Are ===

GO-JEK is Indonesia’s first and leading unicorn startup providing ride-hailing
and on-demand services ranging from transportation, logistics, payment, food
delivery and much more. Operating in more than 50 cities in South-East Asia’s
largest economy, we aim to champion innovation to bring lasting social impact.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Backend Engineers

We are looking for strong Backend Engineers to join our Data Science team in
Singapore. You'll work closely with Data Scientists in taking our ML models
into production. You'll design and develop a highly scalable, reliable and
fault tolerant core platform to enable new features on our big data and micro-
services oriented architecture. You will be involved in all the steps from
designing the cloud architecture to application development to creation of ML
and data pipelines.

    
    
      - Engineers with Backend, Machine Learning, or Full-stack experience
    
      - Exposure to architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web application (e.g. well-designed APIs,
      high volume data pipelines, efficient algorithms)
    
      - Engineers who have experience with web best practices such as A/B testing, test coverage
    
      - Full-stack engineering experience in any of the following languages: C/C++, Java/Scala, Go, Python, Ruby/Ruby on Rails
    
      - Pipeline design/implementation with Large Distributed Databases (Hive/Spark preferred)
    
      - Working knowledge of relational databases and query authoring (SQL)
    
      - Love to use and develop open source technologies (e.g. Kafka, Hadoop, Hive, Presto, and Spark)
    
      - An eye for automation and instrumentation
    
      - Experience with build automation and continuous orchestration tools Gitlab/Jenkins
    

Our current stack includes: Google Cloud Platform, Kubernetes, Gitlab/CI,
Scala, Python, Go, Tensorflow, XGBoost, Kafka, Flink, Spark, Elastic Search,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible.

=== How To Apply ===

Interested applicants, please drop me a mail at willem.p@go-jek.com with
Hacker News and the position title in the subject line and your CV/resume
attached.

------
chuckblake
Wallaroo Labs | Developer Evangelist | SF Bay Area | Full-time

We are the makers of Wallaroo - ultrafast framework for building & operating
stateful data applications without worrying about scale.

Wallaroo Labs is working on a huge idea, and this is a phenomenal opportunity
for a person who enjoys challenges. We believe in open source and strive to
build on these technologies. Our distributed team is ten people and growing.
We had have generated a lot of interest in our product and vision and raised a
large seed round with several well-known VCs.

We are looking for a Developer Evangelist to drive the adoption of Wallaroo
open-source offering within the developer community. This position is
essential to our success; you will be responsible for identifying friction
points with Wallaroo and systematically eliminate to improve the developer
experience.

Qualities we are looking for \- Ability to learn new technologies quickly. \-
Comfortable with a variety of programming languages, experience with Python,
Go, JavaScript are a plus. \- Familiar with Big Data technologies. \- Desire
and ability to work with enterprise clients and our open source community. \-
Experience working with open source software, GitHub, etc. -Familiar with
software development process in a business setting. Outstanding verbal and
written communication skills.

Learn more about Wallaroo

Corporate site: [https://www.wallaroolabs.com](https://www.wallaroolabs.com)
Wallaroo Community Site:
[https://www.wallaroolabs.com/community](https://www.wallaroolabs.com/community)
Wallaroo Blog:
[https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/](https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/) GitHub:
[https://github.com/WallarooLabs/wallaroo](https://github.com/WallarooLabs/wallaroo)

Please email chuck@wallaroolabs.com if you are interested or apply here:
[http://careers.wallaroolabs.com/apply/99yvBVfMGM/Developer-E...](http://careers.wallaroolabs.com/apply/99yvBVfMGM/Developer-
Evangelist)

Thanks!

------
kanwisher
Loom Network | Bangkok | Remote | Competitive Salary

[https://loomx.io](https://loomx.io) Loom is simplying blockchain development
by building tools like [https://ethfiddle.com](https://ethfiddle.com) and
[https://ethdeploy.com](https://ethdeploy.com)

We are looking for Go server side developers. Solidity Smart contract writers,
and frontend people doing VueJs or ReactJS. We are largely remote, with an
office in Bangkok. Please email satoshi@loomx.io with your resume

------
bignerdvana
Big Nerd Ranch | iOS Dev | Principal Web Dev | Atlanta,GA | Onsite

Big Nerd Ranch specializes in developing business-building mobile and web apps
for our clients. We also teach students what we've learned through our
signature immersive bootcamps, and every year we release new books in our
best-selling series of Big Nerd Ranch Guides.

We are looking for full-time senior engineers to join the team in Atlanta.
Learn more here [https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-us/careers/)

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Full-time

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility backend
applications in Ruby, building advanced React front-ends, leveraging graph
databases and machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for
users both internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the
customer experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools
to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Software Development Engineer in Test:
boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/88244

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492)

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Software Engineer-iOS:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99598](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99598)

Android Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/914435](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/914435)

Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196)

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
coderjoe123
Adobe (Core Services) | San Jose | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | VISA |
Apply Here -
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Jose/Sr-Architect_50447)

Position is for a key contributor who will define the architecture of Adobe’s
Experience Cloud Identity Services - a foundational component of Digital
Marketing. Identity Services builds consumer Identity Graph that enables
cross-device marketing & analytics.

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Dev, DevOps, and Customer Relationship Management | Ann Arbor,
MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer (goo.gl/zntNUd). This is a major societal catastrophe - and it needs to
be fixed. Part of the solution is the long-overdue modernization of our
nation's health IT infrastructure. This is CareEvolution's mission - to create
better patient outcomes by modernizing - and connecting - our health IT
systems.

We're looking for highly-technical, effective people to manage all aspects of
customer interaction. This includes fielding, diagnosing, and solving customer
issues quickly, and escalating when and where necessary. It also includes
managing customer requests, and regularly engaging with customers.

This position requires a high degree of technical competency, including -
preferably - at least some of the following: doing ETL; writing SQL queries;
diagnosing and addressing slow-running SQL queries by using SQL profiler,
rebuilding indexes, digesting a SQL plan, etc.; experience writing and fixing
bugs in ETL processes, web apps, and/or mobile apps; DevOps expertise
including over AWS, Azure, and hosted solutions; clinical IT expertise,
including HL7, claims formats, IHE profiles, CCDs, EMRs/EHRs, FHIR.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

Check out our company page on
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/careevolution](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/careevolution)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes (PDF please!) to resume@careevolution.com .

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals CAN apply, but
only if you live within the US.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Media, Natural Language Processing, home
automation, or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at
home! We have also begun expanding our team in Ottawa, Canada!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
octanelending
Octane Lending | New York City | Houston | Onsite | Full Time

Founded in 2014, Octane Lending is a 50 person startup working to modernize
lending in the powersports industry. Our loan marketplace is currently live in
2500 dealerships, with $800,000,000 in loans sold to date. We're looking for
experienced candidates across the following positions:

Full Stack Engineer - NYC

Backend Engineer - NYC

Frontend Engineer - NYC

Data Engineer - NYC

Lead QA Engineer - NYC

Data Scientist - NYC

Full Stack engineer - Houston

Backend Engineer - Houston

If interested, please send your resume + a brief description to
octanelending@jobs.workablemail.com

[http://octanelending.com/](http://octanelending.com/)

------
akrs
ROLI | London, NYC | Engineering | ONSITE | FULLTIME

ROLI is an innovative music-tech company on a mission to extend the joy of
music-making to everyone. We're currently growing our engineering teams and
are looking for:

Full Stack Web Developer: [http://grnh.se/ys45lj1](http://grnh.se/ys45lj1)

Senior C++ Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/u3vowy1](http://grnh.se/u3vowy1)

Senior Embedded Software Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/gsyl5p1](http://grnh.se/gsyl5p1)

------
alasano
Coveo | Coveo for Sitecore - Demo Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada |
Full-time, ONSITE

A perfect blend of geekiness and business acumen, you have some experience in
software development and you know how business works. Your developer side has
incredible skills with C# and the Microsoft Tech Stack. You also have an
interest for perfectly disposed interfaces and web technologies (REST, AJAX,
Web UI Frameworks) and you are familiar with Sitecore. You’ve organised or
participated development or design contests or activities ? We love it and
want to hear about it ! Furthermore, you love business analysis and you speak
both English and French.

Our Demo Engineer works with Sales Engineers and industry experts to create
scenarios with our best functionalities and build industry specific demos that
are relevant to the customer’s situation. Working intimately with the latest
features and showcasing the best of our solutions will make you a genuine guru
for them.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
justin
Atrium is a data-driven law firm (LLP) and legal technology services (LTS)
organization designed to make access to corporate legal services transparent
and price-predictable for everyone. We're doing this by building the first
structured data platform for organizational data. We use modern techniques for
extracting data that is locked away in legal documents, modeling how best to
store this information, and inventing new ways for lawyers and paralegals to
interact with the resulting structured data to help advise clients.

Atrium LTS's Founders: Justin Kan (Cofounder of Twitch, Acq. Amazon $1bn),
Augie Rakow, Bebe Chueh, Chris Smoak, Nick Cortes

Open Atrium LLP Positions - Legal

Account Executive:
[https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/40bd662b-6fd2-4c5e-bab7-9afabf8...](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/40bd662b-6fd2-4c5e-bab7-9afabf804049)

Corporate Paralegal: [https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/e05eb4a7-2cec-47ea-
ac37-6de3c3d...](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/e05eb4a7-2cec-47ea-
ac37-6de3c3dbb185)

Open Atrium LTS Positions - Engineering

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/ae5d6e6a-0110-4bec-98bc-
cbfbd94...](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/ae5d6e6a-0110-4bec-98bc-cbfbd94..).

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/3ebf60da-3c62-4ba2-a1a2-135a5c5...](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/3ebf60da-3c62-4ba2-a1a2-135a5c5..).

Software Engineer (mid-level):
[https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/fb857e0a-8818-4feb-82bc-f97d782...](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/fb857e0a-8818-4feb-82bc-f97d782..).

Senior Software Engineer (full-stack):
[https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/3c36a7b4-2e36-4ddd-84a1-c886fce...](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/3c36a7b4-2e36-4ddd-84a1-c886fce..).

For all jobs: [https://www.atrium.co/careers/](https://www.atrium.co/careers/)

~~~
happimess
That sounds like a pretty cool project. Just a heads up, your lever links are
broken. It looks like you've dropped the last few digits of your UUIDs.

------
Null-Set
Evernote | Senior web dev | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

[https://evernote.com](https://evernote.com)

The Evernote Web Team is looking for a Senior Web Engineer who knows what it
takes to build production-ready web applications and is excited about building
the next generation of the Evernote Web Client. We are building the new client
with React + Redux, and are working closely with product managers to create a
first class Evernote client for web users.

[http://grnh.se/m67bcx1](http://grnh.se/m67bcx1)

------
octanelending
Octane Lending | New York City | Houston | Onsite

Founded in 2014, Octane Lending is a 50 person startup working to modernize
lending in the powersports industry. Our loan marketplace is currently live in
2500 dealerships, with $800,000,000 in loans sold to date. We're looking for
experienced candidates across the following positions:

Full Stack Engineer - NYC

Backend Engineer - NYC

Frontend Engineer - NYC

Data Engineer - NYC

Lead QA Engineer - NYC

Data Scientist - NYC

Full Stack engineer - Houston

Backend Engineer - Houston

If interested, please send your resume + a brief description to
octanelending@jobs.workablemail.com

[http://octanelending.com/](http://octanelending.com/)

------
mlent
SumUp | VP Technology, Frontend Engineer, Integrations Engineer, Quality
Assurance Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE, VISA
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

SumUp's mission is to empower small businesses to grow by accepting card
payments in their stores, online, and mobile. We ship more than 2,000 card
terminals every day, and our business is growing rapidly. Headquartered in
London, our major offices are in Berlin, Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin
office alone comprises more than 130 people from over 30 countries. Our office
is very social, and if you're worried about learning German to move to Berlin
-- don't be! We're here to support you in coming to Berlin and getting
adapted.

We offer an education budget, language classes, the opportunity to travel
abroad, and dedicated time for side projects and open source. Here are our
open positions!

\- Software Engineer - Qt:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/D2ECF320DF](https://sumup.workable.com/j/D2ECF320DF)
(Qt, C/C++)

\- VP Technology:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/4ADFF5FB62](https://sumup.workable.com/j/4ADFF5FB62)

\- Frontend Engineer (all levels): [https://sumup.com/careers/frontend-
engineer](https://sumup.com/careers/frontend-engineer) (React, Jest, Webpack,
Node)

\- Integrations Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/1A48B8C48C](https://sumup.workable.com/j/1A48B8C48C)
(Ruby, Node, Javascript, iOS, Android)

\- Quality Assurance Engineer - Data Warehouse and ETL:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/16233019B0](https://sumup.workable.com/j/16233019B0)
(Postgres, Python/Java)

(If you're interested in working in São Paulo or Sofia, we also have some
positions open in multiple locations, just send in your application and
indicate the office)

Learn more about SumUp here:
[https://sumup.com/careers](https://sumup.com/careers)

------
xmpir
Prescreen - [https://prescreen.io](https://prescreen.io) | Vienna (Austria) |
ONSITE | Full-time

We are building the future of e-recruiting and were recently acquired by the
leading professional network in the German speaking area - XING. Currently we
are looking for frontend (ES6) and backend (PHP) developers. Product,
marketing and sales positions are also vacant. See all openings at
[https://prescreen.io/en/careers](https://prescreen.io/en/careers)

------
Immortalin
KloudTrader | Senior/Junior/Fullstack Software Engineer, VP of Engineering |
Rails, Python scientific software, JavaScript | REMOTE | OPTIONAL INTERN,
Full-time

KloudTrader's mission is to make algorithmic trading accessible to traders
without a software engineering background through visual programming
languages. We are an early stage startup willing to offer significant equity.
Email us at jobs at <company name>.com

[http://Kloudtrader.com](http://Kloudtrader.com)

Also offering unpaid internships for those who are interested :)

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | Denver Tech Center | Full-time

We make software for professional financial advisers. We need somebody to lead
our development team, which is a mix of onsite and offshore developers. We
recently completed a 2-year pivot from a desktop app to our current modern web
app. The pivot worked and we are busy.

This is a hands-on job with an splash of tech lead. You _will_ write code.
Startup atmosphere, lots of fun but can be chaotic with overwhelming hard
work. 12/12 on the Joel test

Contact me at mattabar {a} finfolio.com if you are interested. I am the
founder/CEO.

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | Competitive compensation! |
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring DevOps at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information

Tech: kubernentes (k8s), spinnaker, rkt, docker, terraform, packer, consul,
nomad, vault, linkerd, istio, envoy, service mesh, AWS, GCE, CentOS, Python,
Golang, Scala, Finagle

Growing, fast-moving team, smart people, fun culture, great opportunities,
lots of potential.

Help an amazingly important public resource!

Contact via email in my profile

------
lisper
Barefoot Networks | ONSITE Santa Clara, CA | Common Lisp programmer

Barefoot makes high-performance network router chips. We're looking for
someone to help develop and maintain an internal design tool written in Common
Lisp. Full time, stable company, and an opportunity to see how chips are
designed. Some hardware design experience is a plus but not necessary. Contact
info is in my profile. (Note: I am currently in this position as a part-time
contractor. We're looking for someone to take over for me as a regular full
time employee.)

------
Danilka
Vitagene (fastest growing DNA company) | Lead front-end | San Francisco
(onsite)

Vitagene has 2 products: 1. Personal DNA health report. 2. Custom supplement
subscription based on your results. Our growth is off the charts. We have all
the cool algorithms on the back-end. Now we need to up our front-end game.
Come helps us do that.

Small team, office in SOMA, market value comp, equity, unlimited vacation,
free food on Thursdays.

[https://vitagene.com/company/careers/](https://vitagene.com/company/careers/)

------
dennyabraham
Kin.com | Ruby Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We're a technology / big data insurance startup fixing the $100B home
insurance industry. We are looking for experienced Ruby Developers to join our
team. We are looking for a ruby developer who is:

* A Fast learner.

* Comfortable in a Startup environment. Either having worked for a startup directly, or other comparable experience.

* Minimum of 5 years of experience as a professional developer.

* Experience with Rails.

* FinTech experience a plus but not required.

We offers competitive salaries including health insurance and stock options.
If you're interested contact us at dev-jobs@kin.com

------
seanwbren
MakerDAO | Santa Cruz, CA | Full-time | ONSITE| $80-120k

MakerDAO is creating a stablecoin on the Ethereum network. It has been in
development for over 2 years, and is launching next week, so it's a great time
to join! We are hiring for 6 different positions based in our new downtown
Santa Cruz, CA office. Please apply through the website
[http://makerdao.com/careers/](http://makerdao.com/careers/) or email me
sean@{the company name}.com if you have any questions.

------
chintan
Applied Informatics, NYC [http://ainfo.io/|](http://ainfo.io/|) Fullstack
Software Engineer | Python, Django, React | Onsite

We’re actively looking for full-stack software engineers who are passionate
about building cutting-edge systems that work on the latest tech stack
(Python, React, AWS) but also help save lives. You’ll have an opportunity to
learn and lead development of several AI-enabled products and solutions within
the company that are geared to help accelerate the development of new cures
and to reduce the inefficiencies in how healthcare information is managed.

Some of the things you’d be working on:

\- Integrating health/life sciences machine learning/NLP/data APIs into web
apps.

\- Scaling databases, applications and APIs on AWS/docker/container platforms.

\- Planning product development and building intuitive and engaging UIs.

We’re headquartered in NYC (right across the street from the iconic Empire
State Building) and we have offices in the Philippines and India. AND…..we can
do headstands even after an all-night hackathon! So, if you want to work with
technologies that have a real and positive impact on people’s lives, and you
also want a fun time then come join our team.

The process: a quick phone screen, technical interview, take-home exercise
then an onsite to meet with the team.

Requirements:

* Bachelor's or an advanced degree in Computer Science or related technical field.

* Strong knowledge of the Python and front-end technologies including HTML, CSS and Javascript.

Benefits/Perks:

* As a health-conscious company working in the healthcare domain, we provide free uBiome gut tests, 23andMe genomic test and fitness tracker of your choice (Fitbit, Garmin or Apple Watch).

* And of course, a competitive full-time salary, health insurance, flexible vacation policy with work from home option.

* Relocation and Visa assistance as needed.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Chintan
(chintan@appliedinformaticsinc.com) directly

------
theoVanGogh
Cambridge Quantum Computing | Machine Learning Scientists and Software
Developers | London | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Cambridge Quantum Computing is seeking to expand the team of its London office
and is looking for enthusiastic Machine Learning Scientists and Software
Developers for development of our flagship quantitative trading software
suite.

Please see full job specs at
[http://cambridgequantum.com/careers](http://cambridgequantum.com/careers)

Apply by sending a CV/Resume and covering note to info@cambridgequantum.com

------
Simpliplant
FetLife ([https://fetlife.com](https://fetlife.com)) | REMOTE | Product
Designer

More about FetLife: Largest kinky social network - Over 6 million members and
growing every day - We grew 100% by word-of-mouth - A top 600 website in most
English speaking countries - Serve over a couple of billion requests a month

More info about the role: [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5823-product-
designer](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5823-product-designer)

------
atm0sphere
Stadium Goods | New York | Multiple Positions | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.stadiumgoods.com](https://www.stadiumgoods.com)

We are the premiere sneaker + streetwear marketplace. Check out the website.

Magneto 1.9 (PHP) frontend, ERP in the back, Rails in the middle. MySQL,
MSSQL, InfluxDB.

Hiring at all levels. Senior PHP, senior rails, PHP, rails, junior PHP, junior
rails. Bonus if you're handy in both MSSQL and MySQL. Junior devops. Product +
project. Send your resumes over.

Email me. zs [at] stadiumgoods.com (no recruiters)

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Full Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Contract or Perm

Join us in creating fintech solutions that amaze our customers.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.0 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch.

You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
parasj
DeepScale | Mountain View, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

 _BUILDING PERCEPTION FOR AUTONOMOUS VEHICLES_

At DeepScale, fast and efficient neural networks are critical to the success
of our product that enables cars to be safer. We have a team of top engineers
working on the problem of perception in Autonomous Vehicles. Traditional
approaches use different sensors to solve different perception problems – for
example, LIDAR data to find the objects, and Camera data to classify the
objects. Our solutions integrate all the sensors to solve each perception
problem, yielding higher accuracy and safety. We are committed to bringing
together the best people to pursue solving this problem.

DeepScale is a venture funded startup in Mountain View, CA. Our investors
include Greylock Partners, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Autotech Ventures.
Our founders are Deep Learning experts from UC Berkeley with strong academic
and industry track records. We have multiple early customer engagements with
key OEM, Tier-1, and Tier-2 customers/partners.

We are actively seeking candidates for the following positions:

\- _Deep Learning Research Scientist:_
[https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/b826c8695051-deep-learning-
res...](https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/b826c8695051-deep-learning-research-
scientist)

\- _Head of Quality (Automotive):_
[https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/bf69b505b3fc-head-of-
quality-a...](https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/bf69b505b3fc-head-of-quality-
automotive)

\- _Product Manager:_ [https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/bbd956433dd8-product-
manager](https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/bbd956433dd8-product-manager)

\- _Software Engineer:_ [https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/7a41fe40e416-software-
engineer](https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/7a41fe40e416-software-engineer)

\- _HPC Systems Administrator:_
[https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/2e610fa815b7-hpc-systems-
admin...](https://deepscale.breezy.hr/p/2e610fa815b7-hpc-systems-
administrator)

------
mflindell
Bonjoro | Mobile Software Engineer (iOS/Android) | Sydney Australia | Full-
Time | Remote OR On-Site | [https://www.bonjoro.com](https://www.bonjoro.com)

At Bonjoro, we're helping people to create a human connection by sending a
personal onboarding video right to your customer’s inbox.

You will be joining a team of 3 other developers working on the bonjoro
platform and apps.

Hit me up at mitch@bonjoro.com, even if you're not applying I would love to
hear from you! (extra points if you send me a bonjoro ;-) )

------
ferus85
HigherMe (YC W15) | Lead UI/UX Designer | Toronto or Remote

We are looking for a senior designer to lead all design efforts at HigherMe.

HigherMe is a suite of hiring products modernizing how hiring is done in the
antiquated world of restaurants/fast-food/hourly-employers.

We are backed by some of the best investors out there, including Y Combinator.

Apply at [https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-
designer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-designer)

Please mention Hacker News in your application.

------
curo
Hakeema | Lead Engineer, VPE, Senior Architect | Boston, MA or Portland, OR
(remote-potential) | www.hakeema.com

We're a profitable, mission-oriented, down-to-earth team about to pass a
quarter million in ARR in our first six months. We're bringing light to the
social sector by building tools for grantmakers, governments, and ecosystem
stewards to map, track, and grow their ecosystems. We launched our first
client at UN General Assembly and then in Qatar last month
(www.matterfund.com).

Technologies: Node.js, Mongo, Vue.js

Contact kyle (at) hakeema.com

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
erankampf
Ebates | Software Engineer | SF Bay Area

[https://talent.rakuten.careers/ebates/jobs/software-
engineer...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/ebates/jobs/software-
engineer-4810)

We're looking for talented software engineers for a new data processing\mining
project. I wont go overboard with buzzwords but enough to say is that we're a
small team based in the Bay Area and Tel Aviv, with a startup mentality and a
cutting edge stack (GCP, Kubernetes, Python\JS, ...)

------
shasts
Risk.Ident | VISA, ONSITE | Scala Developer | Hamburg, Germany | Relocation

Risk Ident is a software provider that offers anti-fraud solutions to
companies within the e-commerce, telecommunications and financial sectors.

Some of the technologies we use: Scala, Python, ML, JavaScript, Postgres,
Ansible, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Kafka. We have openings to work across our
engineering teams.

Apply at [https://riskident.com/en/jobs/](https://riskident.com/en/jobs/) or
email me directly.

------
drcongo
Hactar | London, UK | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | [http://hactar.is](http://hactar.is)

We’re looking for a midweight Python web developer with experience with Flask
and Django / Wagtail.

We’re a web agency that works almost exclusively with charities, non-profits,
NGOs and social enterprises. This is a rare opportunity to use your skills on
projects that have a real, meaningful impact on people’s lives.

Email jobs@hactar.is if you’re interested, or if you know someone else who
might be please point them at this.

------
stelmate
Full-stack consultant for 1 year+ contract for a very large well-known
automotive company in the Dallas area.

• Angular or Ember experience • Mobile (iOS swift or ObjC and Android)
experience • Java experience • Java Spring or Node • Docker or Kubernetes or
Azure experience • MongoDB or Azure Cosmos • Swagger experience a plus

3-5+ years experience Must have experience working in a fast-pace scrum
environment

Must work onsite relocation assistance available for the right developers.

Email your resume or questions to patrick {at} lannisterconsulting.com if
interested

------
racheltempo
ONSITE: SENIOR FULL STACK ENGINEER Tempo Automation is reinventing the way
electronics are developed. Our customers build rockets, drones, medical
devices, and much more.

We give our customers the physical equivalent of a fast compiler to turn their
designs into real circuit boards quicker than anyone else.

We are currently hiring a Full Stack Software Engineer with proficiency in
python, REACT, Django, Postgressql, etc.

In working towards our vision of a seamless and transparent customer
experience, we run up against all sorts of obstacles in both software and
manufacturing. Here are some problems we've solved so far: CAD Parsing &
Feature Extraction: extracting features from a customer's CAD file is one of
the first things we have to do to provide a great customer experience, but
because much of the data we extract is geometric, this process can be very
computationally intense. Parsing is also difficult, since there are many
different CAD programs, each typically with its own distinct file format.

Automatic Quoting: our supply chain includes multiple vendors with complex
pricing schemes, which makes generating detailed quotes for a given circuit
board design very difficult. Solving this problem requires great UX as well,
since we show customers quotes that are far more detailed (i.e. line-items at
the individual component level) than any other manufacturer.

Process Traceability: our factory technicians need to record what they did and
when, but doing so on a paper sheet or in Trello is time-consuming and often
inaccurate. We've built a tailored mobile workflow management app instead
that, as a bonus, gives them context-specific information about the design
while they're performing certain manufacturing steps.

We have so many interesting problems ahead, including:

offering real-time, automated manufacturing feedback based on certain
parameters of our customers' designs. Think linting for hardware. optimizing
our factory processes with statistics and scheduling algorithms. encoding the
three-dimensional structure of each component (i.e. resistors, capacitors)
that we place on customers' boards, to ensure minimal manufacturing defects.
automated optical inspection faster than anyone in the industry.

If interested, please email me at rache@tempoautomation.com

------
wc-
Exigent Capital | Chicago | Quants, Data Scientists | Full-Time, Part-Time |
REMOTE

HFT group focused on cryptocurrency markets. Looking for quants, data
scientists, and other people that love big data, machine learning, and
crunching numbers to find new edges in the market.

Python and/or R background required, experience in traditional equity markets
is a large plus not a requirement.

Small team, work-life balance is important, fair-market compensation, and a
meaningful percentage of the bonus pool is available.

Contact hiring+hn ||at|| exigentcapital.com

------
keechongtan
WorldRemit | Senior Data Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK |
VISA

WorldRemit is the global FinTech success story that has been described as "the
WhatsApp of Money" (Business Insider) and "Changing the world of remittances"
(BBC). Backed by leading Silicon Valley investors with more than $140m in
funding, our app and website help people send money to friends and relatives
in more than 140 countries. We're a high-volume business – our customers send
hundreds of thousands of transfers every month – and we're growing fast. As a
(full stack) Senior Data Engineer, you will be responsible for working on the
data structure and pipelines, including designing and architecting many of its
components. You will be working alongside our analysts, data scientists,
machine learning engineers amongst other stakeholders to identify and
implement the best possible solutions for our analytical data needs. We are
looking for engineers with experience in Python and SQL, and extensive work
around large complex datasets. Apply at:
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=937808](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=937808)

As a Machine Learning Engineer, you will be working alongside our data
scientists and engineers to help create a culture and infrastructure of
machine learning. Initially focused on cyber crime activities - including
creating, training and maintaining models - the boundaries for this role are
endless. WorldRemit is a fast-growing business that wants to treat its
customers intelligently and we believe data and machine learning are the key
to help us achieve this. From offering dynamic user journeys to helping
automate manual decisions, at virtually every level of our organisation there
is a machine-learning hole that we're excited to fill with a growing data
team. Specific projects already identified are: fraud prevention; behavioural
analytics for the checkout experience; chatbots; marketing optimization; and
anti-money laundering models. Apply at:
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=927461](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=927461)

TECHNOLOGIES: SQL, python, AWS, Redshift, Kafka, Hadoop/Hive/Presto/Spark,
Docker, pandas, sklearn

EMAIL: sovenden@worldremit.com

------
alexrbarlow
Echo | Senior/Mid Golang/Node/K8S Engineer | London, UK

We're revolutionising healthcare with medication delivery and management and
we’re looking for Golang/Node/K8S devs to work on services based architecture
and cloud infra here at Echo.co.uk! We’re based in London and love Kubernetes,
Prometheus, Go, GraphQL, Istio and good Coffee. We have just raised a series A
round of 7m funding and will be integrating with the NHS soon along with a
larger roadmap.

Email alex.barlow[at]echo.co.uk

------
megido
Booking.com | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ON-SITE, VISA SPONSORSHIP, RELOCATION

Booking.com is the largest online accommodation service with 1.5M+ total
active properties available in 220+ countries.

Help us make travel industry better, we need smart people to implement boldest
ideas on global scale!

Multiple round interview process is pretty standard: home-task -> phone call
-> on-site (we pay to fly you in!)

Dutch government cuts off 30% of taxes for expats, which is a great addition
to your salary! Bunch of perks like discounts for hotels and occasional free
travels! If you have any questions feel free to reach out to me by the email
in my profile.

Positions in Amsterdam:

* Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/0fotp8](http://grnh.se/0fotp8)

* Software Developer & Team Lead - [http://grnh.se/hakywv1](http://grnh.se/hakywv1)

* Senior Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/045srv1](http://grnh.se/045srv1)

* Senior Java Developer - [http://grnh.se/lgyaux1](http://grnh.se/lgyaux1)

* Principal Developer - [http://grnh.se/k3lsov1](http://grnh.se/k3lsov1)

* Full-Stack Developer - [http://grnh.se/gxtvp81](http://grnh.se/gxtvp81)

* Data Scientist (Analytics) - [http://grnh.se/h5yoq01](http://grnh.se/h5yoq01)

* Data Scientist (Machine Learning) - [http://grnh.se/jc7sb41](http://grnh.se/jc7sb41)

* Senior Data Scientist (General) - [http://grnh.se/4jyc0h1](http://grnh.se/4jyc0h1)

* Mobile App Designer - [http://grnh.se/32p17j](http://grnh.se/32p17j)

* UX Designer & Team Lead - [http://grnh.se/c8ogi51](http://grnh.se/c8ogi51)

~~~
codnee
I joined early this year as an iOS Developer. If you have any questions about
life in the Netherlands or Booking.com itself, feel free to reach out to me at
gmail.com@{{username}}

------
xsmasher
TinyCo / Jam City | San Francisco | Full-time, onsite | C++ Game engineer

We recently announced a game based in the Harry Potter universe, in addition
to our Marvel, Family Guy, and Futurama titles. Looking for graphics
programmers, game programmers, and C++ generalists.

1-2 years in games or C++ development requested.

[https://jobs.lever.co/jamcity/708517c2-8925-4059-9dc6-00c789...](https://jobs.lever.co/jamcity/708517c2-8925-4059-9dc6-00c789a0f0bf)

------
garettb
Emailage | Machine Learning Engineer | Chandler, AZ | Onsite

Company Info:

Emailage is growing at an outstanding rate and we have an immediate
opportunity for a skilled and enthusiastic Machine Learning Engineer to join
our team.

Emailage is a global hub of intelligence associated with email addresses,
which empowers companies to determine whether a transaction is fraudulent or
legitimate. This vast network is combined with machine learning algorithms to
generate a Risk Score, based on rules that are easily tailored to existing
risk engines. Emailage Risk Assessment empowers companies to effectively fight
fraud, increase revenue and transaction approvals, while preventing
unnecessary customer friction.

Position Intro:

Data science and machine learning are the foundation of our approach to
identify both risky and positive behaviors. We see it as the process of
creating knowledge from data. At Emailage, we see a lot of data, and that will
be your playground to implement scalable machine learning models and enhance
big data processing capabilities in collaboration with our data scientists.
You will be developing and deploying our advanced algorithms on production and
perform as a bridge between data science and software development teams.

Some skills we are looking for: AWS (S3, EC2, EMR) | Python, R, SQL |
Cassandra, DynamoDB, MongoDB | Knowledge of various Machine Learning
frameworks

Full job description can be found here:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/machine-learning-
engineer...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/machine-learning-engineer-at-
emailage-513685943/)

We have other technical positions on the IT side:

Sr. QA Automation Engineer: [https://blog.emailage.com/jobs/sr-qa-automation-
engineer/](https://blog.emailage.com/jobs/sr-qa-automation-engineer/) IT
Infrastructure Engineer: [https://blog.emailage.com/jobs/it-infrastructure-
engineer/](https://blog.emailage.com/jobs/it-infrastructure-engineer/)

If you have any questions/interested, feel free to send me an email @
garett.brock@emailage.com

------
garettb
Emailage | Machine Learning Engineer | Chandler, AZ | Onsite

Company Info:

Emailage is growing at an outstanding rate and we have an immediate
opportunity for a skilled and enthusiastic Machine Learning Engineer to join
our team.

Emailage is a global hub of intelligence associated with email addresses,
which empowers companies to determine whether a transaction is fraudulent or
legitimate. This vast network is combined with machine learning algorithms to
generate a Risk Score, based on rules that are easily tailored to existing
risk engines. Emailage Risk Assessment empowers companies to effectively fight
fraud, increase revenue and transaction approvals, while preventing
unnecessary customer friction.

Position Intro:

Data science and machine learning are the foundation of our approach to
identify both risky and positive behaviors. We see it as the process of
creating knowledge from data. At Emailage, we see a lot of data, and that will
be your playground to implement scalable machine learning models and enhance
big data processing capabilities in collaboration with our data scientists.
You will be developing and deploying our advanced algorithms on production and
perform as a bridge between data science and software development teams.

Some skills we are looking for: AWS (S3, EC2, EMR) | Python, R, SQL |
Cassandra, DynamoDB, MongoDB | Knowledge of various Machine Learning
frameworks

Full job description can be found here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/machine-learning-
engineer...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/machine-learning-engineer-at-
emailage-513685943/)

We have other technical positions on the IT side:

Sr. QA Automation Engineer: [https://blog.emailage.com/jobs/sr-qa-automation-
engineer/](https://blog.emailage.com/jobs/sr-qa-automation-engineer/)

IT Infrastructure Engineer: [https://blog.emailage.com/jobs/it-infrastructure-
engineer/](https://blog.emailage.com/jobs/it-infrastructure-engineer/)

If you have any questions/interested, feel free to send me an email @
garett.brock@emailage.com

------
iloveneptune
Group Nine Media | San Francisco, CA | Program Manager | Full Time | Onsite
(w/ flexible WFH sched)

Group Nine Media is the parent company of The Dodo, Thrillist, NowThis, and
Seeker. We're looking for someone who is passionate about improving the way
teams work together to build products!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/groupninemedia/jobs/945391#.WiB...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/groupninemedia/jobs/945391#.WiBcR1WnFEY)

------
racheltempo
ONSITE/SENIOR FULL STACK ENGINEER/FULL-TIME Tempo Automation is reinventing
the way electronics are developed. Our customers build rockets, drones,
medical devices, and much more.

We give our customers the physical equivalent of a fast compiler to turn their
designs into real circuit boards quicker than anyone else.

We are currently hiring a Full Stack Software Engineer with proficiency in
python, REACT, Django, Postgressql, etc.

In working towards our vision of a seamless and transparent customer
experience, we run up against all sorts of obstacles in both software and
manufacturing. Here are some problems we've solved so far: CAD Parsing &
Feature Extraction: extracting features from a customer's CAD file is one of
the first things we have to do to provide a great customer experience, but
because much of the data we extract is geometric, this process can be very
computationally intense. Parsing is also difficult, since there are many
different CAD programs, each typically with its own distinct file format.

Automatic Quoting: our supply chain includes multiple vendors with complex
pricing schemes, which makes generating detailed quotes for a given circuit
board design very difficult. Solving this problem requires great UX as well,
since we show customers quotes that are far more detailed (i.e. line-items at
the individual component level) than any other manufacturer.

Process Traceability: our factory technicians need to record what they did and
when, but doing so on a paper sheet or in Trello is time-consuming and often
inaccurate. We've built a tailored mobile workflow management app instead
that, as a bonus, gives them context-specific information about the design
while they're performing certain manufacturing steps.

We have so many interesting problems ahead, including:

offering real-time, automated manufacturing feedback based on certain
parameters of our customers' designs. Think linting for hardware. optimizing
our factory processes with statistics and scheduling algorithms. encoding the
three-dimensional structure of each component (i.e. resistors, capacitors)
that we place on customers' boards, to ensure minimal manufacturing defects.
automated optical inspection faster than anyone in the industry.

If interested, please email me at rachel@tempoautomation.com

------
syed123
LetsLunch |PHP Developer|Full time, part time negotiable| Onsite|San
Francisco, CA

LetsLunch dot com is launching a new service that helps job seekers meet with
hiring managers at company cafeterias, tour the company experience the culture
and meet future coworkers. Its like lunch date with employers. We are looking
for a cofounder in the role of PHP Engineer with YII framework, AWS, Varnish,
Linkedin/Google API's and mysql.

Any questions feel free to reach out to me at Syed at LetsLunch dot com

------
EthanSutin
Molly | Sr. JavaScript Developer | San Francisco | REMOTE | Full time |
Contract

We’re a seed stage technology company run by a small but high-energy team and
we believe the rise of AI will lead to a series of dramatic shifts that will
fundamentally change how humans interact with each other. We are headquartered
in the heart of San Francisco and backed by top-tier investors.

Come work on a super fun and innovative consumer product! Remote ok!

Required Skills - ReactJS + Redux; Node.js; Postgres

Reach out for more info: ethan {at} molly.com

------
thsowers
Gem Plumbing & Heating | Software Developer | Lincoln, RI | Fulltime | ONSITE

Gem Plumbing & Heating is a growing company that has been recognized for
setting the standard for excellence in on-time, high quality, and friendly
customer service. We are as committed to our team members as we are to our
customers, offering competitive pay. We are currently looking for a Software
Developer in the Rhode Island area.

As a part of Gem’s software development team, you’ll help with projects
involving the development and maintenance of Gem’s proprietary field services
iOS application, in service for over 150 field techs today. You may also be
involved with related back-office features, in use for Gem’s call center,
customer service and dispatch functions, and with quality engineering and
testing.

What you’ll get from being a part of Gem’s software development team:

* A chance to put your skills in practice, and work with in-demand languages such as node.js and swift.

* Gain experience developing real-world solutions for a growing and profitable business

* Have fun coding in an agile and collaborative way, with a talented team

* Enjoy a professional workplace culture that puts people first.

This is a unique opportunity that combines the excitement of working with a
small team who are doing cool things with the equally valuable business
experiences from working for a large local business that is growing and
thriving.

Qualifications:

* Expert with Node, HTML/CSS/JS, noSQL databases, VCS (we use git)

* Experience with Linux, Swift, Rust, Meteor is a plus

* Experience with creating applications that utilize API’s

* Front and back end web development experience is a plus

* Ensure the technical feasibility of UI/UX designs

* Strong communications skills

* Collaborative, hard-working, and diligent

Apply at
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=..).
or feel free to email your resume directly / contact me at: tsowers __at__
gemplumbing.com (mention HN)

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up in the UK.

To us it seems crazy that people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our
vision is to allow every UK home-owner to get a fair offer on their house in
minutes.

We have previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on a faster
growth trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and
entrepreneurs.

Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful. We’re looking
for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building something that
matters.

We’re looking for: * Head of Product -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781)
* Software Developer -
[https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)
* Snr Software Developer -
[https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)
* Front-end Developer -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370)
* Snr Data Scientist -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258)

The stats: * Eng team = 20 * Total company size = 58 (Dec 2017) * Check out
our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team) * £8m Series
A raised Mar 2017 * £36m Series B raised Oct 2017

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We’ve also got some
great benefits (read more about these on the by clicking any of the job links
above)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above.

Thanks for looking :-)

------
gregwebs
Karius | Software Engineer | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Karius helps sick patients by directly sequencing the pathogen DNA in a normal
blood draw. This revolutionary science needs a lot of great software to bring
it together. Karius is well-funded, receiving orders, and hiring for backend,
frontend, devops, computational pipeline, and head of engineering.
[https://jobs.lever.co/kariusdx](https://jobs.lever.co/kariusdx)

------
einacio
MinTrans | Full Stack Developer | Buenos Aires, Argentina | Full Time | ONSITE

Estamos en la búsqueda de desarrolladores web PHP (de momento se considerará
prioritario fullstack) para integrarse al área de sistemas. Ofrecemos un
excelente ambiente laboral, con orientación a hacer aplicaciones útiles para
la gente, y remuneración competitiva de acuerdo a experiencia. La oficina esta
ubicada frente a Plaza de Mayo.

Mandáme tu CV a palviggi arroba transporte punto gob punto ar ,asunto HN y
hablamos.

------
keechongtan
WorldRemit | Senior Data Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK |
VISA

WorldRemit is the global FinTech success story that has been described as "the
WhatsApp of Money" (Business Insider) and "Changing the world of remittances"
(BBC). Backed by leading Silicon Valley investors with more than $140m in
funding, our app and website help people send money to friends and relatives
in more than 140 countries. We're a high-volume business – our customers send
hundreds of thousands of transfers every month – and we're growing fast.

As a (full stack) Senior Data Engineer, you will be responsible for working on
the data structure and pipelines, including designing and architecting many of
its components. You will be working alongside our analysts, data scientists,
machine learning engineers amongst other stakeholders to identify and
implement the best possible solutions for our analytical data needs. We are
looking for engineers with experience in Python and SQL, and extensive work
around large complex datasets. Apply at:
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=937808](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=937808)

As a Machine Learning Engineer, you will be working alongside our data
scientists and engineers to help create a culture and infrastructure of
machine learning. Initially focused on cyber crime activities - including
creating, training and maintaining models - the boundaries for this role are
endless. WorldRemit is a fast-growing business that wants to treat its
customers intelligently and we believe data and machine learning are the key
to help us achieve this. From offering dynamic user journeys to helping
automate manual decisions, at virtually every level of our organisation there
is a machine-learning hole that we're excited to fill with a growing data
team. Specific projects already identified are: fraud prevention; behavioural
analytics for the checkout experience; chatbots; marketing optimization; and
anti-money laundering models. Apply at:
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=927461](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=927461)

TECHNOLOGIES: SQL, python, AWS, Redshift, Kafka, Hadoop/Hive/Presto/Spark,
Docker, pandas, sklearn

EMAIL: sovenden@worldremit.com

------
coltnz
SMX | Clojure / Big Data Developer | Auckland, New Zealand | Onsite | Full-
time

SMX have been NZ's email specialists for more than 10 years and are now taking
our products global.

We have a bespoke big data and analytics infrastructure built in Clojure and
utilising Kafka and Cassandra that requires another senior developer. You will
have verifiable experience in some or the above or related technologies, as
well as in building secure, highly available systems.

Respond to colin.taylor smxemail.com

------
octanelending
Octane Lending | NYC | Houston | Onsite

We're a 3 year old consumer lending startup that's disrupting the $50 billion
powersports industry. Our loan marketplace is in use by 2500 dealerships, with
$800,000,000 in loans sold to date. We're hiring senior candidates across the
following roles:

-Full Stack Engineer - NYC

-Frontend Engineer - NYC

-Backend Engineer - NYC

-Lead QA Automation Engineer - NYC

-Security Engineer - NYC

-Lead Data Engineer - NYC

-Product Manager - NYC

-UI/UX Designer - NYC

-Full Stack / Backend Engineer - Houston

www.octanelending.com

If interested, please send your resume to octanelending@jobs.workablemail.com

------
stfp
Kentik | Backend Software Engineers | Full-Time | Remote or onsite in San
Francisco | kentik.com

Network Traffic Intelligence, DDoS Detection & Mitigation

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers to join our backend team, working
on platform services and our monitoring/alerting product.

See
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=156284](https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=156284)
or contact me at stefan@kentik.com

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | Data Analyst
[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider. We are
looking for a Data Analyst to join the Data Science team.

Things that we are looking for: Python, Machine Learning, Statistics, Masters
or PhD preferred

Come help us bring personalized learning to the world!

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

------
chriscampbell
ReviewTrackers | Chicago | Fulltime and On-site
[http://reviewtrackers.com/careers](http://reviewtrackers.com/careers)

Hiring:

* Customer Success- Enterprise Account Manager, Director of Customer Service

* Engineering- Test and Front End Engineers

* Sales- VP of Sales, Sales Development Reps

* Marketing- VP of Marketing

Venture backed and established growth company helping to improve the customer
experience. Over 30k customers and a 5 star rating from them on Google.

Contact: sam@reviewtrackers.com

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, www.sockclub.com

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
loopio
Loopio | Full Stack Developer | Toronto (King & Bathurst) | FULL-TIME ONSITE |
[https://www.loopio.com/careers](https://www.loopio.com/careers)

Details

* Rapidly build end-to-end features from scratch for Loopio’s web Platform

* Squash bugs as they come up because you can’t stand crappy software

* Talk to end users directly because you care about what they think

* Constantly bring your product ideas to the table because we’ll listen

Skills & Requirements

* A strong understanding of how web applications work

* Can move seamlessly between front-end, back-end, middle-end… any “end” really

* You’re the type of developer that always has a “secret branch”

* Love creating processes and tools that help developers focus on quality

* A “get it done” attitude; but you understand the difference between smart shortcuts, and shortcuts that keep phones buzzing all night

* A university degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering, or equivalent

* Experience in PHP, MySQL, Elasticsearch, and JavaScript frameworks are a plus

‍* Experience with React / Redux is a plus

* Experience with AWS is a plus. Experience with scaling AWS is a ++

Perks

* You'll have a manager who coaches you through goal setting, frequent 1-on-1s, and real-time feedback

* You’ll have tons of autonomy and responsibility; we have a results-driven environment

* You’ll work in the heart of Toronto’s famous and trendy King West neighbourhood

* You’ll learn more than you thought was possible; our team is obsessed with personal and professional growth (we even have a Loopio Book Club)

* You’ll have a piece of the pie; every Loopio employee participates in our stock option plan! * You’ll participate in a health and benefits plan that kicks in on day one!

* The career growth opportunities are endless at a successful, early stage company

Listing of all our open positions [https://www.loopio.com/careers#data-
scroll2](https://www.loopio.com/careers#data-scroll2)

------
BMorearty
Airbnb | Software Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Seattle | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE

Airbnb is growing fast and is a terrific place to work, and has good benefits
including a quarterly $500 credit toward using Airbnb. We are looking for more
great developers. Ruby on Rails, Java, JavaScript, iOS, Android, Data
engineers, and more.

[https://www.airbnb.com/careers](https://www.airbnb.com/careers)

------
vrinek
solarisBank | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://solaris.bank/en/careers/](https://solaris.bank/en/careers/)

solarisBank is a technology company with a banking license. We enable other
businesses to offer fully digital and fully compliant financial services to
their end-customers. We combine a platform engineered like a startup with the
regulatory expertise of a fully licensed bank - so our clients can truly focus
on their core business.

We are looking for software engineers (mostly seniors and leads, but also
juniors with potential) to join our growing product teams with projects in
Ruby, Elixir and Golang. Additionally, we’re looking for System Engineers to
join our platform team to support our product teams as well as Data Engineers
with experience in Spark and Python.

Our microservices ecosystem is built around Docker with RESTful APIs for
communication and it is currently fully managed by our platform team.

We consider an agile and TDD mindset, being security and privacy conscious as
well as relevant domain knowledge as big pluses for a candidate.

------
styrmis
Mystery Applicant | Bath, England | Full-time | ONSITE

We are a small and friendly team of Ruby developers working primarily on a
Rails app and also on Ruby-based ETL using Kiba. We are looking for a
developer to join our team full time, on-site in our Bath office.

For more details please see:

[https://mysteryapplicant.workable.com/jobs/489994](https://mysteryapplicant.workable.com/jobs/489994)

------
talldan
Kahoot!| Frontend Developers, Backend Developers, Fullstack Developers | Oslo,
NO or London, UK | ONSITE

[https://kahoot.com/jobs/](https://kahoot.com/jobs/)

Kahoot! is a free game-based learning platform for teachers of awesome,
classroom superheroes and all learners. Play, learn, have fun and celebrate
together!

Tech -

Frontend: JavaScript, CSS, HTML, React, SASS

Backend: Java, Couchbase, Elasticsearch, Docker

Please apply through the website.

~~~
mbparsa
How about a volunteer part-time intern? I am a full-time software-engineer
(desktop and mobile) and looking for further develop my skills in web. email:
mbparsa [AT] GMAIL [DOT] com

~~~
talldan
Hi, whereabouts are you based?

------
jameshumphreys
what3words | Web Development | London | Full-time

We're redefining how people talk about locations and addresses - check out
what3words.com.

We looking for passionate and talented interactive web developers (contract
and/or permanent) for high-impact projects, and to build reusable components
in React in an AWS environment. See
[https://goo.gl/xKBBD3](https://goo.gl/xKBBD3)

------
j_zspace
zSpace | Multiple Engineering Positions | Sunnyvale, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

zSpace is a leading-edge technology provider that enables natural interaction
with virtual-holographic 3D imagery through its flagship product, zSpace.
Target markets include, K12 education, manufacturing, architecture,
engineering, government, medical, research, and higher education. zSpace aims
to accelerate design and development processes and increase productivity
through interactive 3D visualization.

We are currently looking to fill multiple positions in our software
organization. As we rapidly move to the web with our next line of innovative
products, you’ll have the opportunity to bring a passionate and collaborative
approach to producing well-designed, efficient, maintainable code for one of
the most exciting AR/VR platforms on the market!

For more details about our company and tech, check us out at
[https://zspace.com/](https://zspace.com/)

If interested, please see our open positions at
[https://zspace.com/careers](https://zspace.com/careers)

------
allpratik
vVents | Backend, FullStack, Frontend developers | India - (Anywhere) | Full
Time | REMOTE

We are building a live streaming product and several functionalities around
it. Our backend/streaming team uses several custom and open source media and
streaming servers. We are currently hiring people in India for three open
positions.

1\. Backend Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/MongoDB/PostgreSQL) - Experience in NodeJS is
necessary and should be able to work with APIs fluently. Also, experience with
MongoDB, PostgreSql, Docker, Azure/AWS, Jenkins is required. (Exp 3+ years
needed)

2\. Fullstack Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/ReactJS) - Experience in ReactJS is
absolutely necessary along with NodeJs, PostgreSql, MongoDB. (Exp 3+ years
needed)

3\. Frontend Engineer (ES6/ReactJS/ReactNative) - Experience in ReactJS +
Redux and React Native + Redux is absolutely necessary along with other
frontend related technologies. (Exp 3+ years needed)

We offer a competitive salary based on your experience and all other benefits.
Salary is no bar for the right candidate.

To apply, please send your resumes/cv at hndec@okverygood.anyalias.com . Do
add [HN-DEC] in the title.

------
perlgeek
noris network AG | Frontend Engineer |Nürnberg, Germany |ONSITE

We are a medium-sized IT outsourcing company (managed services, colocation,
ISP services). We are looking for a senior frontend developer
(Javascript/Typescript/angular) for our internal tools.

You should be able to understand German; if you prefer speaking English,
that's fine.

See
[https://www.noris.de/fileadmin/user_upload/karriere/pdf/Seni...](https://www.noris.de/fileadmin/user_upload/karriere/pdf/Senior_Frontend_Developer_JavaScript.pdf)
for more.

Feel free to contact me (moritz.lenz@noris.de) if you have any questions, or
would like to get an introduction.

We are also constantly looking for IT operations staff (Linux/Windows), DevOps
folks, security specialists, datacenter operators, and basically every job
position related to IT
[https://www.noris.de/karriere/jobs.html](https://www.noris.de/karriere/jobs.html)

(in case you are wondering: we are constantly looking due to growth, not due
to churn).

~~~
zura
Hey, I enjoyed your Perl 6 book this summer! Thank you! :)

Pity, there are no Perl 6 jobs so far...

~~~
perlgeek
> Hey, I enjoyed your Perl 6 book this summer!

That's great to hear. If you haven't done so, I'd appreciate it if you could
write a review on amazon. There's a second one coming up:
[https://www.apress.com/us/book/9781484232279](https://www.apress.com/us/book/9781484232279)
/
[https://smile.amazon.com/dp/1484232275/](https://smile.amazon.com/dp/1484232275/)

> Pity, there are no Perl 6 jobs so far

Not full Perl 6 jobs yet, but I heard from friends that they started
developing some tools for $work in Perl 6.

------
AChamarthy
Lab 91 | Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering, Materials Science |
Austin, TX

Newly formed company focused on semiconductor applications of nanomaterials.
Currently trying to raise a seed round of capital, but just wanted to post on
here to gauge initial response. If you have a EE/ME or Materials background
and are interested in learning more, feel free to reach out to me at
anand@lab91.co

------
dmkorten
TRACLabs | Developer | Houston TX | Full-time and Intern | Onsite

TRACLabs is one of the world’s leading artificial intelligence and robotics
research and development companies with global customers that include NASA, US
Department of Defense, and Fortune 500 companies.

node.js and MySQL back-end experience desired

[https://traclabs.com/join/](https://traclabs.com/join/)

------
mbesto
GetFPV | Social Media and Online Growth Marketing Specialist | Sarasota, FL |
On-Site

Looking for a drone enthusiast who's got a knack for online marketing. We're
the largest US based drone part e-commerce site in the world.

Apply here:
[https://getfpv.workable.com/j/FC704194E9](https://getfpv.workable.com/j/FC704194E9)

NO recruiters - don't waste your time.

------
samk3nny
untapt | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com/careers](https://www.untapt.com/careers)

We're using AI to help software engineers find new careers. We’re looking for
a front-end developer with a sharp eye for clean, modern design. You’ll work
alongside a team of passionate developers who are flipping hiring on its head.
You should have experience building single-page applications using AngularJS,
React or similar. You don’t mind JavaScript’s eccentricities. You’ve done
terrifying things with media queries and CSS animations. #ff7800 is your
favorite color. Our SPAs are built with React and Angular on top of plain old
JavaScript. Our engineering philosophy is “practicality first” – that means
mobile-first when it makes sense, Edge support where we need it, and Flexbox
when we can get it. If you thrive in a fun, fast-paced, energetic, tech-
centric environment, now's the time to give us a shout. Together, we'll change
how developers find work – forever.

------
beastlyfeast
Eaze || San Francisco || [https://eaze.com](https://eaze.com)

Marijuana has arrived. Work with an incredible team providing stupid fast
cannabis product delivery.

Engineering, growth, marketing, operations and sales are all hiring. We've
been hustling to to keep up with growth for a year and recreational marijuana
is coming in less than a month.

Email me directly: jay {at} eaze.com

------
inimino
Fuyang | Shanghai, China | INTERNS, ONSITE

We are a small consulting company helping startups and small businesses apply
a lean startup process to develop amazing digital products.

We are looking for mobile, React and React native, and Node.js devs. We are
friendly to generalists and look for results, not credentials.

You must be based in Shanghai. Send CV directly to fuyang-recruit@inimino.org
and mention HN in the subject line.

------
rancar2
ioVita | An Amazing UI Designer, A React Front-End Expert with Good Design
Taste, A Backend Engineer that Loves Wrangling Data, Researchers with Bio
Backgrounds | Boston | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time and Part-time with
flexible start dates

ioVita is a digital healthcare startup building the future of healthcare while
tackling pressing systemic issues effecting people and society. We built an
ecosystem to study real-world patient outcomes. For our first project, we are
tackling finding an effective opioid alternative to fight the opioid crisis.
This is just where we are starting, but there is a lot more coming in the
future.

Our team is forward thinking about building a better future in which we all
will collective live. We are also forward thinking when it comes to technology
and data. Our team is super nice and fun group, and our founders (with
successful past exits) are people first and like flat organizations. We do
have remote teammates, but most of us our work together in our downtown Boston
office.

A few things we are using: React, GraphQL, Postgres, Node.js Go, (maybe you
noticed we are microservices-based and multilingual with the flexibility to
use the right tool for the job), Docker, one-line dev station setup, CI/CD
pipeline

We are growing rapidly and our next big hires are an additional:

* An Amazing UI Designer

* A React Front-End Expert with Good Design Taste

* A Backend Engineer that Loves Wrangling Data

* We will consider great candidates in a number of other positions in the near future (not just the product engineering team but also for our health research team)

If you are smart, nice and foresee our team to be a great fit for yourself,
send me an email at with your GitHub profile and/or portfolio work:

randy@iovita.com

------
rgoomar
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Senior Software Engineer - JVM (Kotlin, Groovy, Java)

* Software Engineer

* Mobile Engineer

* Senior Systems Engineer

* Staff Accountant

Apply at [https://rocketmiles.com/jobs](https://rocketmiles.com/jobs) if
you're interested

------
orangepenguin
Kount | Software Development & Business Roles | Boise, ID | Full-Time &
Internships | ONSITE | INTERNS | kount.com/about/careers

Real-time fraud analysis and prevention for merchants with "card-not-present"
transactions. Our product helps merchants decline to process fraudulent credit
card transactions. Kount employees have a great work life balance and have
opportunities during work hours to serve in the community. Our open, honest,
and fearless culture creates strong teams and informed employees.

Positions:

    
    
      - Accounting Intern
      - IT Compliance Program Manager
      - Content Marketing Manager
      - Director of IT Operations
      - QA Automation Engineer II
      - Sales Executive
      - Software Development Intern
      - Software Engineer
      - Software Engineer (Front-End)
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Generous 401(k) match, 100% vested immediately
      - Pre-tax options for medical/dependent care
      - Continuing Education Benefits
      - Paid Time Off (with rollover) / Flex days (good for cash at year end)
      - Medical / Dental / Vision / Life Assistance Program
      - Term Life / AD&D / Short & Long Term Disability
      - Great year end bonuses (or commission plans for sales)
    

Apply online at
[https://kount.com/about/careers](https://kount.com/about/careers)

Email adam.jensen@kount.com with questions.

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full-time | Front-End Engineer |
[http://iconstituent.com](http://iconstituent.com)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve. We are setting out to revolutionize
our product line. To start we are making the largest internal investment in
technology the company has made in our history. We want to redefine how our
customers use constituent engagement tools. Be a part of the ground level of
building a fresh approach to software that connects millions of constituents
with their elected officials.

Our front-end stack consists of Angular, Material Design, SASS.

Let us know if you're interested at engineering@iconstituent.com

------
Euclid
Euclid | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
[https://geteuclid.com/about/careers/](https://geteuclid.com/about/careers/)

We are looking for:

\- Head of Data Science - Senior Data Engineer - Senior Data Scientist - Head
of Customer Success - Director of Demand Generation - Head of Business
Development and Partnerships

------
felixx
idealo | Multiple Positions | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, Part-/Full-time |
[https://idealo.de/](https://idealo.de/)

idealo is the leading price comparison site in Europe allowing you to always
find the best price across over 50.000 online shops. And also aiming to become
one of the top e-commerce players in Germany. Currently we are handling 34M
visits/month, ~2B price updates daily, have ~3500 servers. The positions range
from junior to senior devs (mainly Java and PHP), SRE, infra. We're in the
process of turning a highly profitable but slowish company into a fast and
agile one. For example introducing all kinds of self-services, building a
Openshift/Kubernetes platform, having Devs run their services.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at @felixsperling or apply
at [https://idealo.jobbase.io/](https://idealo.jobbase.io/)

------
ezhome
ezhome | Palo Alto, CA | REMOTE | Fullstack Engineer, Backend Engineer |
Fulltime | Series B Funded

We're looking for:

\- Web Developer - [http://grnh.se/yqmrsf1](http://grnh.se/yqmrsf1)

\- Software Engineer, Fulfillment Team -
[http://grnh.se/3itxsm1](http://grnh.se/3itxsm1)

About Us: ezhome is a Silicon Valley based company disrupting the home
services industry. We provide an amazingly better home owning experience using
software and data to enable our service personnel to be more effective and
efficient.

We're founded by two previously successful entrepreneurs - one who co-founded
oDesk, and we're a remote-first company. Our goal is to hire the absolute best
vs. the best within a certain market. Join our team and WORK REMOTELY from
anywhere in the world!

Checkout more about our benefits and team here:

    
    
         https://www.ezhome.com/engineers
    
         https://youtu.be/_xJRCYHi3ek

~~~
eulercoder
I'm interested but links are broken and there is no email to apply. Please fix
it.

Thank you! :)

------
jkukul
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Software Engineer (Java) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, On-Site

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developing and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
software engineers who either already have some experience building scalable,
low-latency systems or who are proficient with Java and are looking for a
challenging opportunity.

Please find more info here: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
mischa_u
oneUp | Full-stack developer | Amsterdam | Onsite for 2 days a week | Full-
time | [https://www.oneup.company/](https://www.oneup.company/)

Hi, we're oneUp. We build startups with emerging technology for big
corporates. We have developed an integrated approach which we call Startup
Thinking. We help our clients with everything from coming up with new ideas,
validating and testing them with real consumers, to creating a system for your
organization to innovate all the time. Next to our day-to-day operations we
focus on developing most promising emerging technologies in the oneUp Lab.

Our stack: Node.js, React.js, React Native, MongoDB, Heroku, AWS, Rest API's.

To find out more about us and the job openings, check out our career pages:
[https://oneup.recruitee.com/](https://oneup.recruitee.com/)

For more information, please email me at doortje[at]oneup.company.

------
madsvj
Company42 | Copenhagen | Full-time | 3500$/mon + equity

[https://thehub.dk/jobs/full-stack-developer-
guru](https://thehub.dk/jobs/full-stack-developer-guru) (python api backend,
scrum master)

We try and create more innovation in the world by helping the inventors
inventing world or life-changing products.

------
Antwnis
Apache Kafka | DevOps | Scala Devs | Anywhere in the world | REMOTE

Are you interested in data streaming systems ? Are you familiar with Apache
Kafka and Kubernetes ?

Apply [https://landoop.workable.com](https://landoop.workable.com)

Blog [https://landoop.com/blog](https://landoop.com/blog)

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
engineers | Engineering team in Paris (France)

Sqreen is a security tool built with developers in mind (we are like New
Relic, but for security).

We develop solutions that combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and
machine learning.

We are recruiting new engineers to join the team creating Sqreen agents for
all technologies, and ship our incoming products.

Our most researched positions are within the agents team. You will join the
guys that are writing the best instrumentation agents ever, and in all
technologies (so far Ruby, Python, Node.js, PHP). These agents are protecting
hundreds of thousands of applications, gazillions of HTTP requests per
months...

\- a C software engineer. The responsibility includes developing the PHP
version of the Sqreen agent. PHP is written in C, we need an extension able to
manipulate PHP internals to do PHP instrumentation), have you ever written
something this cool for production usage?)
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs-c](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs-c)

\- a Java software engineer. This one is all about being the core maintainer
of the Sqreen Java Agent. You need to be super comfortable of the JVM
internals for this one (we are relying on the Byte Buddy library for
instrumentation: [http://bytebuddy.net/](http://bytebuddy.net/)).
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs-java](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs-java)

\- a DevOps engineer. We have cool challenges like duplicating our infra to
other zones (e.g. US, Asia), we are currently moving to DynamoDB, and we plan
to do innovative usage of CDNs such as Fastly
([https://www.fastly.com/blog/beacon-termination-
edge/](https://www.fastly.com/blog/beacon-termination-edge/))
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/sqreen-aws-
devops.html](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/sqreen-aws-devops.html)

Sqreen is already live for Ruby, Python, Node.js, and PHP.

You can find our other job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Email: jobs@sqreen.io

------
maxprogram
Mashgin (YC W15) | ML/CV, Full-Stack, Frontend | Mountain View | ONSITE, VISA
| Full-time

Mashgin makes self-checkout kiosks that use Computer Vision, 3D Reconstruction
and Deep Learning to scan many items at once without needing barcodes,
reducing checkout time by up to 10x. We are live across the United States and
expanding quickly.

Our founding team consists of ex Facebook, Microsoft, Bell Labs engineers with
vast experience in CV and AI. We’re all hackers at heart and love to build and
iterate on interesting projects.

Looking for engineering roles across the spectrum: from frontend to deep
learning. Check out or jobs page here:
[http://mashgin.com/jobs.html](http://mashgin.com/jobs.html)

Why Mashgin?

* Get to work on a working, real-world application of deep learning. Our product is currently used by thousands of people a day and will continue to grow exponentially. People already love what we do, but we're only at the very beginning of the improvement curve... 95% of our work remains to be done.

* We have a small but growing team, where every engineer can and will have a huge impact.

* We're in a big, but mostly hidden industry with a huge amount of potential. There has been little innovation in decades and we’re completely recreating the experience.

------
steverob
GeoSnapShot (Sydney) | Chennai | Ruby on Rails | Fulltime

We're a global event photography selling platform operating out of Sydney,
Australia. You'll be working on a Rails project that drives the business in an
independent role executing on the product roadmap.

If interested email a short bio about yourself and your experience to
steve@geosnapshot.com

------
joejlam
Brainbuild ([https://brainbuild.io](https://brainbuild.io)) | San Francisco |
Full-time, Onsite | $42,000-50,000 + substantial equity | CTO - Full Stack
JavaScript, React Native

ABOUT BRAINBUILD

Brainbuild is an automated nutrition scheduling system that optimizes the
timing of meals, snacks, hydration, and sleep events based on a person's
unique daily schedule and adapts intelligently to day-to-day changes.

Everyone deserves to live a healthy life. This still isn't possible today
because we don't have access to the right guidance when we need it the
most—before we make a health decision. In our world of increasingly ubiquitous
technology, what's missing is a way for us to receive scientifically accurate
and personalized suggestions to help us improve our health each day. We're
building that technology at Brainbuild as the leading company in nutrition
scheduling.

PRESS

\- Inc.com Top 30 Emerging Companies in the US
([http://go.brainbuild.io/inc-30](http://go.brainbuild.io/inc-30)) \- Inc.com
& Kairos Society (K50) Top 50 Most Innovative Companies in the World Started
by Entrepreneurs Under the Age of 25
([http://go.brainbuild.io/inc-50](http://go.brainbuild.io/inc-50)) \- Recent
winner of the $18,000 Frank Borchardt Prize (David Cummings -
[http://go.brainbuild.io/borchardt](http://go.brainbuild.io/borchardt)) \-
Alum of the Groundwork Labs Startup Accelerator Program
([http://groundworklabs.com/](http://groundworklabs.com/))

SEEKING

We are looking for a person to lead our development full-time and continue
improving our existing product. The best candidate will be someone looking to
grow into the CTO role of a young startup and live the startup lifestyle.

Desired Experience & Stack: JavaScript, ES6, React Native (Expo.io), Node.js,
React.js, Redux, Firebase, AWS Bonus: Data Science, Pipelines, Analytics;
Python, C++, ML Algorithms; UI/UX Design; Mobile Payment & Referral Systems

More information at careers.brainbuild.io

Please reach out to Joe Lam (CEO) at careers@brainbuild.io with the subject
line "Brainbuild Career - HN" or text him directly: (415) 234-3280 We are more
than excited to hear from you!

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

Seeking experienced (5+ years) applied researcher. 50% coding and 50% data
science. We’re changing the way 1st party advertising works at eBay.
Currently, we fix search river “ads” into specific locations even when those
“ads” are items already for sale on eBay. Search for “iphone case” and you
will see sponsored listings at specific fixed locations on the page (Slot
4,5). We’re going to challenge the fixed slot model and let sponsored listings
change slots dynamically based on factors such as salability, monetization and
relevance. This involves big changes to internal goals and algorithmic
optimizations. The details are still being worked out so there is plenty of
white space for innovation. If you are entrepreneurial, can fight for and code
the right solutions we want you.

Ask for Adam jobs@ebaynyc.com

------
proudfoot
Twitch | San Francisco | Seattle | Onsite | Full Time Engineering

Twitch is changing the world by building its biggest live video broadcasting
platform...

Just kidding - you probably know who we are.

Apply here! [https://jobs.lever.co/twitch?lever-
via=8IeapoT6ZH](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch?lever-via=8IeapoT6ZH)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer / Lead & Designer | (REMOTE &) San
Francisco, CA | Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our engineering
positions. Right now we're looking for software engineers and engineering
leads. Our engineering team is about half based in our San Francisco office
and half remote. Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a
great team full of folks that really value working closely with product,
customer-experience, and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online or reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with folks about healthcare, startups,
whatever. Contact info's in profile.

~~~
notelated
Warning: Elation Health has a history of simply not replying to people who are
part way through the interview process for remote positions.

~~~
famousactress
This is true. You can read what I said and what we did about this in last
month's Who's Hiring post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15602225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15602225)

------
gacallea
Mullvad VPN | Gothenburg, Sweden | Full-time, remote

as received from their blog news:

[https://www.mullvad.net/blog/2017/12/5/hiring-full-time-
rust...](https://www.mullvad.net/blog/2017/12/5/hiring-full-time-rust-
developer-iosandroid-app/)

------
srainier
Bonsai AI | Berkeley, CA (Onsite only) | Full Time |
[https://bons.ai](https://bons.ai)

We're a startup building a platform that enables enterprises to create
sophisticated AI solutions to problems specific to their industry. We're
headquartered in Berkeley, CA and have satellite offices in Seattle, WA and
Boulder, CO. We are currently hiring for the positions in the following
locations:

Berkeley:

* Senior AI Engineer: [http://grnh.se/if27tj1](http://grnh.se/if27tj1)

* AI Manager: [http://grnh.se/asog5w1](http://grnh.se/asog5w1)

* Applied AI Engineer: [http://grnh.se/0w1fj21](http://grnh.se/0w1fj21)

* QA Engineer: [http://grnh.se/puhosd1](http://grnh.se/puhosd1)

* Compiler Lead: [http://grnh.se/ailbqk1](http://grnh.se/ailbqk1)

* Full Stack Web: [http://grnh.se/7q1c0x1](http://grnh.se/7q1c0x1)

* Customer Success Engineer: [http://grnh.se/0p6qf11](http://grnh.se/0p6qf11)

Seattle:

* Backend Engineer: [http://grnh.se/70hn2m1](http://grnh.se/70hn2m1)

See more at our careers page:
[https://bons.ai/careers](https://bons.ai/careers)

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps |
San Mateo, CA | ONSITE,
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

We're helping to fix healthcare, by building a platform that allows developers
to build health and fitness apps that make peoples' lives better.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Building UIs to allow users to manage and visualize their health
      - Scaling and optimizing our external and internal APIs
      - Scaling our data ingestion pipeline from thousands of sources
      - Data engineering, ETL and building tools for data science
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer, Data Network Team (node.js, MongoDB, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc06778459
      - UI Engineer, User Team (node.js, React, MongoDB, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/2f06fc23-327c-48d9-b646-545b33b0cef1
      - Data Engineering Lead (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb0017c6f36
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a technical interview, then an onsite to
meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem. E-mail jobs@humanapi.co
for more information.

------
BinRoo
DMAI, Inc. | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

We're building a first-of-its-kind mobile experience, driven by natural
communication, to further child education.

Full listings: [http://dm.ai](http://dm.ai)

\- Android dev \- Back-end dev \- Front-end dev \- HR \- NLP researcher \-
Data Scientist (Audio processing)

------
fullscript
Fullscript | Full-time | ONSITE | Ottawa, ON |
[https://fullscript.com/careers|](https://fullscript.com/careers|) Multiple
Dev Positions!

Disrupting the healthcare industry; Fullscript has created the #1 online
platform for practitioners to easily dispense professional-grade supplements.
Loved by 18K+ practitioners and counting!

we pride ourselves on our user experience and care about well-structured and
maintainable code. Our codebase is a mixture of technologies. For simple
interfaces, we use pretty vanilla Ruby on Rails. For more complex interfaces
we’ve historically layered Angular ontop or Rails backed by RESTfull API’s. We
also have a single page application built with React, Redux, and GraphQL.

We're hiring the following positions to join our growing development team:

\- Front-end Developers -
[https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=44](https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=44)
\- DevOps -
[https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)
\- Technical Solutions Architect -
[https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=43](https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=43)
\- Ruby Developers -
[https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=39)
\- ETL Developers -
[https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=54](https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=54)

------
dennybritz
Prediction Machines | Backend/ML/DevOps Engineer | Tokyo, Singapore, Bangkok
(REMOTE possible) | Very competitive salary depending on location

At Prediction Machines, we're applying Deep Learning and Reinforcement
Learning techniques to trading in financial, cryptocurrency, bedding, and
other commercial markets. We're well-funded and have a team of strong
researchers, engineers, traders, and management team with decades of finance
background.

We're looking for someone to help build out the infrastructure for a new
vertical. Ideally, you would be familiar with cloud services like AWS, Docker
and container orchestrations solutions, streaming data infrastructure like
Kafka, and modern programming languages like Node, Go, Python etc. Having
Machine Learning, Data Science, or Finance knowledge is a plus, but not
required.

To minimize time zone differences we're looking for someone in Asia. We have
people in Tokyo, Singapore, and Bangkok. Remote work is also possible as long
as you're in a nearby time zone.

Please send a brief into and resume directly to "denny.britz@prediction-
machines.com"

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON | ONSITE

We're a bootstrapped startup offering mail marketing for up to 10x cheaper
than MailChimp. Looking for an onsite PHP developer to join us - experience of
AWS essential.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia, VISA, Onsite

Building a design platform in the browser/native. Check - canva.com for our
primary product.

Stack is Java & JavaScript. We're hiring for the following:

Java Engineer JavaScript - Front End Engineer FullStack Engineer

Further info here: about.canva.com/careers/

Or ping me directly scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com

------
htroyer
University of Chicago | Chicago, IL |ONSITE | Full-Time | Visa

The Center for Data Intensive Science at the University of Chicago builds out
innovative data sharing platforms for biomedical research. We work on complex
technical and scientific projects that require smooth industry-standard
execution of an Agile software development lifecycle to provision data
services and data commons. Join our team at the forefront of both cutting edge
research and petabyte-scale production systems supporting research in cancer,
birth defects, HIV/AIDS, and neuropsychiatric disorders.

Stack: ubuntu, kubernetes, docker, Go, python, flask, graphql, elasticsearch,
microservices, oauth2, jwt, AWS, GCP, terraform, kafka

We're expanding and currently hiring for several roles:

Software Engineers (python):
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/534221555?pathWildcar...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/534221555?pathWildcard=534221555&trk=job_capjs)

Lead Software Test Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/534223702/?pathWildca...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/534223702/?pathWildcard=534223702&trk=job_capjs)

Software Engineer in Test:
[https://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?qui...](https://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=236506)

IT Security Analyst, Risk Management:
[https://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?qui...](https://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=236755)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/534231284?pathWildcar...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/534231284?pathWildcard=534231284&trk=job_capjs)

Technical Project Managers:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/534222636/?pathWildca...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/534222636/?pathWildcard=534222636&trk=job_capjs)

and more at
[https://cdis.uchicago.edu/careers/](https://cdis.uchicago.edu/careers/)

------
paolomaffei
vVoosh | Social Platform Startup | Old Street, London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://vvoosh.com](https://vvoosh.com)

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript Developer, 6 months contract, competitive rate

\- Senior Javascript Developer, 6 months contract, competitive rate

Get in touch: jobs@vvoosh.com

Well funded, advanced stage startup, preparing for launch in 2018.

We are a small and super friendly team. This will be a challenging opportunity
allowing you to make a massive contribution to an exciting and fast moving
project.

We want to bring much of the following experience to our team: \- Development
of large, sophisticated single-page responsive web applications

\- Development of React Native mobile application

\- Ability of write code that is testable, high quality and well-organised

\- Able to consider code in terms of performance, memory usage etc.

\- Team lead capability

------
alasano
Coveo | Security Analyst | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

Are you fearless? Come be a part of a growing security team with a real
challenge: delivering services that are 100% secure for our clients all over
the world. In other words, making sure that our environments and processes
meet the expectations of the biggest companies: well managed, efficient and
following industry best practices.

As a security analyst, you will participate in 4 important processes:
planning, development, control and adjusting (PDCA).

The perfect match is a detail-oriented person who is not afraid to support
multiple initiatives simultaneously. This new team player should be ready to
work in a dynamic environment where they will know how to convince everyone
that security is a must, all the while keeping the best interests of the
customers in mind. In addition, our future analyst is as good in English as in
French.

We are not looking for an expert. However, we are looking for passionate
individuals who want to push forward and to deliver solid work. If you deliver
on your work and you won’t shy away from drafting policies and documentation
from time to time, you may well be the person we are looking for!

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
stacksharekane
StackShare | Full-time | San Francisco

[https://stackshare.io/stackshare/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare/stackshare)

We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that all
SaaS tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

Open roles:

\- Front-End Engineer (React + Rails) -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-software-
engineer)

\- Back-End Engineer - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186795-software-
engineer-ba...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186795-software-engineer-
backend)

\- Developer Evangelist - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

We're a small distributed team of 6 on a fresh growth spurt and building out a
core local presence here in SF. Our Stack: Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build (e.g. Stack
News). Before writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a
blog post announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out
the product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once
the initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of
beta testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it. Since we're building a
product for engineers, we believe in letting our engineers work on things that
interest them and giving them ownership over these products.

Interview process:

Phone Screen -> Technical Homework -> Technical Interviews -> Product
Interviews -> Offer!

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing us please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
prattl
Hire an Esquire | UX/UI Designer; Marketing Director | Pittsburgh, PA, USA or
New York, New York, USA | Full time, ONSITE

Hire an Esquire is a Legal Labor Marketplace / Vertical SaaS transforming
legal freelance, hiring and recruiting by automating and updating an outdated
process. We're a lean, energetic startup team with offices in NYC, Pittsburgh,
San Francisco, Philadelphia, and San Antonio.

[UX/UI Designer] We’re rounding out our product team by searching for an
ambitious and detail-oriented UX/UI designer to join our product team in
Pittsburgh, PA. The ideal candidate will have strong experience in responsive
web application design and will be tasked with creating new and improving
existing user workflows as we continue building out our product. We’re looking
for somebody who has experience delivering both UX and UI designs, with a
strong emphasis on responsive design and user-testing.

Apply at
[http://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/TaTDoqgz2t/UXU...](http://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/TaTDoqgz2t/UXUI-
Designer) (be sure to mention HN)

[Marketing Director] We are also looking for an ambitious, analytical, and
creative growth marketer to lead our marketing team, manage all online and
offline channels, and build sustainable growth. You will work closely with the
Sales and Product team to develop a holistic strategy that achieves Hire an
Esquire’s mission. Our mission is to help redefine the concept of “work” in
the legal industry by offering entrepreneurial options for legal talent
seeking a more flexible, modern legal career.

Apply at
[http://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/o0CtW3jKww/Mar...](http://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/o0CtW3jKww/Marketing-
Director) (be sure to mention HN)

------
fapi1974
Litbit | San Jose | Full-time | www.litbit.com

Litbit is smartphone-based AI that anyone can train and use.

We are currently looking for front-end engineering talent to add to our team.
FE + UI/UX is very key to our success, as it's important for us to deliver the
ease and intuitive gains learned in the consumer space to the enterprise, in
our product.

Here is our technology stack (in addition to our own open-source code:)

Front-End: React / Redux, React.Native, CSS, Javascript, HTML

Data Infrastructure: SMACK stack (Spark, Mesos, Akka, Cassandra, Kafka,) MQTT

In-Memory Compute / Datastore: Ignite, Redis.

Machine Learning: Combust, MLlib, Tensorflow

Systems: Amazon EC2, MS Azure and on-premise x86 / ARM based hardware

The functionality stack of our engine scales both horizontally, via cluster,
as well as vertically-- from Cloud to on-premise & in-machine. With the huge
data flow of IoT, processing at the right place is key.

Let me know if you'd be interested in meeting, either in person or via phone,
to compare notes and learn more. You can email kal [at] litbit.com for more
info.

------
misiti3780
Math and Pencil | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.mathandpencil.com](https://www.mathandpencil.com)

We are a small full-stack consulting agency with locations on the US East and
West coast (Seattle, DC, Philly, NYC, Maryland, and Buffalo). I am looking for
a talented full stack (but if you know python really well, that is enough)
developer looking to work remotely full-time building applications using:

React/Redux/Jest/Websockets, Python(Django), Postgres/Redis, AWS/S3/Ubuntu,
CircleCI/Jenkins

My client is a well-funded start-up changing the ways in which hurricane
insurance is bought/sold/and priced. We are building extremely exciting real-
time technologies and you will have a lot of leverage/ownership of the
product/features you are building If you are located in or near NYC a plus,
but it shouldn't matter for the right candidate.

For more info: joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil.com

~~~
topogios
Typo in your html title on your linked page

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems is a fast-growing Toronto-based AI/ML software company. Our
mission is to empower enterprises through intuitive, easy-to-use software
tools for uncovering relevant information in contracts. The Kira application
is built upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art machine learning
technology. Our customers include some of the world’s best law firms,
professional service firms, and corporations. They use Kira to quickly and
accurately review and analyze contracts for due diligence, real estate and
financial transactions, as well as contract management.

We’re always looking for great talent to join our team. We are experiencing
rapid, but mindful, growth.

Come check out if we have an opportunity that might be your next career move.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

Some examples of roles we are looking to fill: Clojure Developers Quality
Engineering/Performance Developers HR Manager

------
slv
Syapse | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time

Meet Syapse, a rapidly growing San Francisco software company leveraging
genomic data to beat cancer.

Job details: [http://grnh.se/lh7tdb1](http://grnh.se/lh7tdb1)

------
ckorhonen
Minibar Delivery | Software Engineering & Product Management | New York, NY |
Full-time

Minibar is building the best way to shop for wine, beer and liquor; both
online and on your mobile device. We offer on-demand delivery in ~50 cities
across the US, comprehensive shipping and in-store-pickup options; and
recently launched several partnerships with vineyards to deliver their wines
direct-to-consumer.

We are hiring several positions including a Product Manager and several
Software Engineers. You will be joining a small and scrappy team, working
across multiple areas and technologies.

Our stack is Ruby, React, React Native (Yay!) , Postgres and ElasticSearch.

You can see full details of our open positions at
[https://minibardelivery.com/careers](https://minibardelivery.com/careers) or
e-mail chris@minibardelivery.com for more details, and mention that you saw
this on HN!

------
harrisreynolds
Nimble Labs | Developer Internships | REMOTE (USA) |
[http://www.nimblelabs.com/](http://www.nimblelabs.com/) | Full Time

We are helping train people who'd like to become developers. Instead of
spending $10,000 to $20,000 on a coding bootcamp, come work with us, work on
real software projects and make money. While the pay rate is relatively low,
compared to spending money and what you will learn it is a great opportunity
for anyone in school or wanting to change careers to software development.

We are looking for people with some aptitude for computers and programming,
but not necessarily any experience.

You will be learning basic web development with Rails and Javascript (node.js
and potentially Vue.js) At this time we are only accepting interns from the
USA. If interested, please contact me at harris at nimble labs dot com

------
davvid
Walt Disney Animation Studios | Interns and Full-time Engineers | Burbank, CA
| Onsite | [https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-
positions](https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-positions)

If you're still in school and planning your summer, we have some paid summer
internship opportunities coming up. We have full-time positions open as well.

We're seeking candidates with backgrounds in mathematics, physics, computer
graphics, programming (C++, OpenGL, Linux, Python), AI/ML and related fields.

We have creative positions open as well. Please see the full list of open
positions at the link above.

I'm not a recruiter, but if anyone is curious to know more about the positions
I'd be happy to answer any questions. My contact gmail and github are the same
as my HN username.

------
catpower
When did this page start being paginated, it makes it hard to Ctrl-f find
things?

~~~
emilburzo
A few months ago.

The change was really subtle too, took me a while to notice it.

Possible workaround:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15824802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15824802)

------
ghc
Sentenai | [http://sentenai.com](http://sentenai.com) | full-time | On-site |
Boston

Contact: jobs@sentenai.com

Key words: Data Scientist, Machine Learning Engineer

Sentenai is a Boston startup providing sensor data infrastructure for machine
learning and predictive applications. Sentenai automates the process of
ingesting and organizing sensor data so that data science teams and automation
engineers can search for historical patterns and behaviors without the need
for manual preparation or integration projects. We enable data scientists to
explore and operationalize their data in real-time applications in the
languages and toolkits they already use. Our customers are solving bleeding
edge industrial IoT problems in complex and large-scale environments.

Sentenai is hiring our first dedicated data scientist to help us learn from
customers and improve our product libraries. We are looking for someone with
deep experience working with time series data, including anomaly detection,
forecasting, and clustered behavior patterns. Desired skills include Torch,
TensorFlow, Keros. Candidate should have knowledge of Python and R. The role
will allow working on a wide variety of projects with our customers who are
working on challenging real world problems with sensor data in industrial
settings.

The position is based in Cambridge, MA and US work authorization is required.

Responsibilities:

\- Developing machine learning techniques for working with noisy sensor data

\- Collaborating with outside data scientists to shape Sentenai’s product
roadmap

Creating content: \- Guides to demonstrate how to use advanced machine
learning techniques to predict anomalies and do forecasting on sensor data.

\- Tutorials for data scientists getting started with Sentenai

\- Sample machine learning projects using Sentenai

\- Representing Sentenai at meetups and conferences

\- Using your expertise to help customers get the most out of Sentenai

Requirements:

\- 3+ years of experience working in research- or production-level data
science stacks (python/anaconda preferred)

\- Experience with time-series predictions

\- Working knowledge of dynamic programming, reinforcement learning, change-
point detection, and signal processing techniques

\- Strong written communications skills

Interested? Contact us at jobs@sentenai.com

------
tuxman
Topl | Houston, TX or Limburg, NL | Onsite or Remote | Software Engineer
Intern | Salary: $50-80k + Equity

Topl ([https://topl.co](https://topl.co)) is a cryptocurrency startup centered
on global investment powered by blockchain technology. We are looking to fill
an intern-to-hire position beginning in January.

Our platform is a standalone blockchain written in Scala with current projects
including smart contracts, distributed exchange, proof-of-stake, and
prediction markets. If that sounds interesting to you, we are looking for
people knowledgeable in:

\- Scala or Java

\- JavaScript

\- Solidity/Smart Contracts

\- Git

\- Cryptography

\- Functional Programming

For more information go to: [https://angel.co/topl/jobs/304977-software-
engineer-intern](https://angel.co/topl/jobs/304977-software-engineer-intern)

~~~
billmalarky
You are looking for an _intern_ that is proficient in scala/java/javascript
with smart contract, cryptography and functional programming experience? And
you want to pay this person $50-80k?

Good luck.

------
dogas
ConvertKit | Senior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE

ConvertKit is looking for a Senior Full-stack engineer. Come join our amazing,
rapidly growing company!

* We are a 100% remote company, scattered across 8 states and 4 countries. There is no central office.

* Bootstrapped, profitable, and growing very quickly (See for yourself - [https://convertkit.baremetrics.com](https://convertkit.baremetrics.com)) No VC nonsense.

* We put a high emphasis on work / life balance, and we value and strive for 40 hour work weeks.

* We have a positive, vibrant, and genuine culture. (see [https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place](https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place))

 _About the role_

You'll be part of our awesome engineering team, helping to build our product.
We primarily use Rails, Mysql, Redis and Sidekiq to get the job done. We're
facing real (fun) scaling challenges because of our incredible growth. Ideally
you've been there, done that before. We're also looking for someone who cares
deeply about writing clean, maintainable, well-tested code, and generally
tends to leave code in a better state than when they encountered it.

 _About you_

You’re a perfect fit for this role if you’ve got experience developing
software, love pragmatic OO design for its long-term cost benefits, and
testing. Clean code is not just a phrase for you. Given our high rate of
growth, you'll need to have strong knowledge of scaling Rails applications up.

 _Benefits_

* 3 weeks paid vacation, 7 paid holidays, and 3 sick days / year. 4 weeks paid vacation after a year of employment.

* The team gathers twice a year in-person for fantastic team retreats ([https://youtu.be/1L0en33hfqI](https://youtu.be/1L0en33hfqI))

* Excellent Health benefits.

* 8 weeks paid maternity / 4 weeks paid paternity leave.

* $2500 equipment allowance given every 2 years.

* 4% matching 401k.

* Conference credit.

* $1,000 yearly vacation bonus.

* Profit sharing!

Apply here:
[https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/599592](https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/599592)

------
Maro
Fetchr | Data Science / Data | Dubai, UAE | Full time | Onsite

[https://fetchrs.workable.com/j/5B1BB58DC1](https://fetchrs.workable.com/j/5B1BB58DC1)

------
atsaloli
Seeking commission-only sales agent to sell high-quality on-site training on
IT Operations and DevOps. We deliver on-site training world-wide. Our model
achieves real learning: we have small class sizes, expert instructors,
excellent materials, and lots of practical, hands-on lab exercises that leave
the students really knowing their material and being able to use it. Customers
have told me it's the best training they've ever had, from anybody, on
anything. I'm partnered with CFEngine, GitLab, Docker, and am a member of the
AWS partner network. Looking for an independent sales agent. Progressive
commission structure (the more you sell, the more you make!) Remote and part-
time OK. Email me at: aleksey@verticalsysadmin.com

------
mfonda
eNotes.com | Senior DevOps Engineer | Seattle, WA | Onsite

eNotes is an educational resource for both students and teachers. Perks
include competitive pay, excellent benefits, and a great work-life balance
with half-day Fridays.

We're seeking a Senior DevOps Engineer to improve and maintain our
infrastructure. Ideal candidates should have extensive experience with AWS and
be self starters able to identify areas that need to improvement and be able
to effectively communicate with the dev team to make sure all needs are met.

If interested, please reach out to mfonda [at] enotes.com

------
vivintjobs
Vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, Making Cool Stuff | Boston, MA |
Onsite | vivintjobs.com

At our Vivint Innovation Center, we’re delivering an integrated platform,
award-winning products and the industry’s first artificial intelligence for
the smart home. Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

-Full Stack Engineers

-Embedded Software Engineers

-Android Developers

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://vivint.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/vivintjobs/1/refreshFac...](https://vivint.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/vivintjobs/1/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be)

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and
Sunnyvale, CA

Now that you've awoken from your Tryptophan-induced post-Thanksgiving coma,
hide from your visiting relatives in the back room and consider your next
career move! Consider NCC Group!

NCC Group is currently looking for passionate security minds to join our merry
crew! Take your skillset to the next level, perform cutting edge security
research, and contribute on interesting client engagements. The elusive triple
threat.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use. You will have access to
senior engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior
decision makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people
use safer!

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

We are looking to add new colleagues in all of our office locations, and are
looking to add folks specifically in the Houston market should you have
interest. We are also seeking senior DFIR leaders in our New York and Bay Area
offices!

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.trust.

We'd love to hear from you! Happy holidays from NCC Group Recruiting!

~~~
arenaninja
FYI I'm in Houston but I went to check out your careers page and Houston isn't
an option in the Location dropdown

~~~
kcrossncc
Yeah, apologies, we're behind in getting that up on the website officially,
but if you look at any other office, Austin for instance, you'll see more info
on the job and can apply there and just note it's for Houston. Sorry for the
workaround. - Karsten

------
Inversechi
0 points by Inversechi 25 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(November 2017)

GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers | DevOps |
Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer/en)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer/en)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Technical Project Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/technical-project-
manager/en](http://jobs.poki.com/technical-project-manager/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Senior Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Senior Interaction Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
treyhuffine
gitconnected - Full Stack JavaScript Engineers

[https://gitconnected.com](https://gitconnected.com)

gitconnected is building a community for developers and software engineers. We
are looking for driven engineers that know how to make an impact. Our mission
is to connect developers around the world and provide a platform optimized for
what matters to us as software engineers.

Our stack is React / Redux / Node

Email community@gitconnected.com

------
johne20
Chatlio | Senior Software Engineer Golang | Remote only | HQ in Seattle

Chatlio ([https://chatlio.com/](https://chatlio.com/)) is live-chat software
that allows you to chat with your sites visitors and customers directly from
Slack. We are small and seeking someone with strong golang skills and enjoys
working remotely with small team.

details => [https://chatlio.com/jobs/#senior-golang-
engineer](https://chatlio.com/jobs/#senior-golang-engineer) Mention HN on your
email if you apply :)

------
coderjoe123
Adobe (Core Services) | San Jose | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | VISA |
Apply Here -
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job..).
Position is for a key contributor who will define the architecture of Adobe’s
Experience Cloud Identity Services - a foundational component of Digital
Marketing. Identity Services builds consumer Identity Graph that enables
cross-device marketing & analytics.

------
fa-ml
FlightAware | Machine Learning Engineer | Houston, TX | Full-time, ONSITE,
[https://flightaware.com/](https://flightaware.com/)

I'm a lead developer at FlightAware. I'm currently leading our flight tracking
team, which develops and maintains a distributed system for tracking flights
in parallel, and I'm in the process of building a machine learning team for
the first time ever at the company.

This is an opportunity to have a potentially huge impact on machine learning
not just at FlightAware but on the aviation industry in general. There are a
lot of fascinating and challenging problems in this area: computing taxi
times, landing times, departure times, airport congestion, flight delays, and
more based on complex real-time contextual information. I honestly believe
these are among the most interesting problems you'll find to work on almost
anywhere.

FlightAware has a vast amount of highly granular flight data going back many
years to facilitate tackling these problems. For instance, we have detailed
surface movement data for all aircraft on the ground at most major worldwide
airports. We have detailed weather records and radar imagery. We have
thousands of live ADS-B receivers around the world. And we've partnered with
Aireon to deploy ADS-B receivers in space on dozens of satellites in orbit;
this will allow us to achieve global tracking coverage, even over the oceans
and other large bodies of water.

FlightAware wants to be on the forefront of tackling these problems using
modern, sophisticated methods. We view this as a long-term strategic
initiative for the company.

You'd be the first full-time machine learning engineer, so we're looking for
someone fairly senior and experienced. You won't be a cog in the machine. This
is not just a research position and will involve building end-to-end
production systems, so we're ideally looking for someone with a demonstrated
track record of doing so. With that said, we're willing to consider less
experienced candidates with exceptional backgrounds.

FA is a small company (currently 70-80 employees), but we're not a startup.
We've been around for over a decade and don't rely on VC funding at all. The
company is successful, profitable, and growing.

[https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/ml_engineer](https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/ml_engineer)

If interested, please apply through this link and mention HN. Alternatively,
email me through the email address in my HN account.

------
oatwcareers
Opportunity@Work | Senior Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

We are looking for an experienced full-time developer who will work with our
small in-house product and engineering team to help us realize our vision of a
multi-sided labor marketplace designed to enable skills-based, inclusive
hiring that reaches millions of Americans. You will:

    
    
      - Collaborate with technical and nontechnical teammates across Opportunity@Work, providing technical feedback and mentorship around best practices
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Mentor and guide junior members of the development team
      - Develop technical solutions according to specification
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Help define interfaces with the diverse array of relevant tools and players (e.g., job boards used by job seekers, applicant tracking systems used by employers)
    

You are passionate about using technology in service of the most pressing and
complex social challenges. You are experienced in working in agile product
development teams. You have experience with and a track record of
demonstrating excellence across the following skills and technologies:

    
    
      - Front-end web development (HTML, CSS, Bootstrap)
      - Back-end data architecture (API design)
      - Object-oriented programming and at least one modern web framework (we use Rails)
      - Managing the software development lifecycle within a team; agile development
      - Making smart tradeoffs of efficiency/speed/reliability/maintainability
      - Following software development best practices (automated testing, code comments, etc)
      - Collaborating with nontechnical partners to effectively communicate technical outcomes
      - Taking a user-driven approach, finding effective solutions for users of diverse socioeconomic and educational backgrounds
    

You should also have:

    
    
      - Passion for our mission: You care deeply about workforce, social justice and inclusive training/hiring related issues.
      - Clear communication: You have good written and verbal communication skills with the ability to synthesize complex information into simple and engaging terms with your audience in mind.
      - People-centered approach: You enjoy engaging with people and have a talent for building and managing strong relationships that achieve outcomes. You are comfortable working in teams and can build rapport with people from diverse backgrounds and perspectives and use a human centered design approach to your work.
    

To apply, visit [https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-
team#techhire](https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-team#techhire)

------
aloewenthal
Comfy|Senior Frontend Engineers|Oakland, CA|Onsite, Full-time

ABOUT US: We are a venture-backed startup in Downtown Oakland that has
developed an industry-first application allowing occupants to control the
temperature in their office! Our mission is to create great relationships
between people and their workplaces. Comfy allows office occupants to increase
their comfort and improve their productivity via a web and phone app that
controls their physical environment. We apply machine learning and data
insights to create a dynamic feedback loop between people and the places that
support them, helping companies create satisfying, productive work experiences
that adapt to people’s changing needs. We’re simultaneously solving the
biggest complaint people have about their workplace AND saving loads of
energy.

ABOUT THE ROLE: As a Senior Frontend Developer at Comfy you help bridge design
and engineering daily. Your eye for design brings mockups to life and will
delight our users with transitions and polish. Your understanding of technical
tradeoffs, curiosity in discovering edge cases, and craftsmanship efficiently
creates reliable code. You will help us investigate the new technologies that
will allow our team to quickly iterate and build the best possible experience.

ABOUT YOU: You are a frontend developer who loves crafting beautiful
applications that work smoothly on all browsers and on mobile. You've worked
with IE and mobile Safari and they don't scare you. You have the instincts to
avoid troublemakers and performance hogs like tag-based selectors and frequent
DOM lookups. Your code is maintainable, well-structured, and just works. You
enjoy exploring new technologies, being on the leading edge, and collaborating
with a team of talented engineers. You communicate effectively and help the
entire team increase productivity by mentoring team members and sharing your
expertise.

REQUIRED: 4+ years of industry experience developing large-scale web
applications In depth knowledge of HTML/CSS/JS across browsers (yes, IE and
mobile, too!) Experience with responsive design: AngularJS, Webpack, ES6
Proven ability to work collaboratively on an interdisciplinary team of
designers, developers, and QA Ability to write comprehensible, well-
structured, highly performant code Applied knowledge of computer science
fundamentals: data structures, algorithms, OO design

BONUS: Knowledge of frontend testing frameworks like Karma & Protractor
Experience with Cordova, Android, or iOS development A willingness to pitch in
when needed and work on our Python backend in Django

APPLY: [http://grnh.se/lsh48x1](http://grnh.se/lsh48x1) & mention HN
QUESTIONS? alicia@comfyapp.com

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW but not if
you get the job!)

Come work at the 15th highest trafficked website in the world. We are looking
for:

-Senior PHP developers

-Visual Designer

-Front-end Developers

-Product Manager

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. Can also check out
pornhub.com/jobs.

------
seancoleman
Drawbackwards | Front-End / Back-End Developers | Part-Time (Freelancer) |
Remote

We design business success. Drawbackwards has greenfield Ruby/Rails/GraphQL
and Vue.js projects for some enterprise companies and are looking to scale
out. Email seanc [at] drawbackwards.com and I'd love to share more details.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are hiring for several technical positions:

* Senior Software Engineer - DC - [http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa](http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa)

* Senior Software Engineer - Boston/Somerville - [http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/Vg1NttGV13](http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/Vg1NttGV13)

* Software Engineer - DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi)

* QA Analyst - Boston/Somerville - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/8Szvqc](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/8Szvqc)

* Digital Associate - DC - [http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/v7S75C](http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/v7S75C)

* Data Services Specialist - DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/JDL3QbIuaE](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/JDL3QbIuaE)

* Systems Administrator 1 - DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/NW5UqupgGS](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/NW5UqupgGS)

NGP VAN is a technology company where we do exciting and meaningful work that
has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice, and
environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for nine years in a row.

Last year we were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've
also been named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by
the Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote
“NGP VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the
labor unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC
award for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for
Most Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside 200 smart, passionate, and innovative co-
workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in their fields.

Keywords: ONSITE

~~~
seishun
>In 150 characters or fewer, tell us what makes you unique. Try to be creative
and say something that will catch our eye!

I wonder how many people have time for this.

~~~
itsdrewmiller
I mean, it’s 150 characters. It’s not going to stop someone who is interested
in the position, but it might put a speed bump up for the person applying to
every single job they can find. I can empathize with getting writers block for
it though.

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST)
to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineering managers who want to work on a mission that
makes a difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness
and open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Senior Software Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we build software which enables sports teams and venues to
better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams they love by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season. Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as
well in Austin, TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data
science and data intelligence capabilities for real-time intelligence,
recommendations, and predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics,
data, and system design is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area
of the system. You will also work directly with data scientists on the team to
scale models for production and provide an efficient and available platform
for analysis and insight.

The basics:

* 4+ years of professional Java or similar OO experience required with a strong grasp of development patterns and principles.

* Prior professional experience preferred, but not required, in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, and/or machine learning applications

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team with significant WFH flexibility. No fully remote positions available though as all applicants must be able to work in either the KC(downtown) or Austin(Domain) office, with a preference for Austin.

* Our interview process is fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year...for market research.

* Our Austin team is a small and growing team which affords numerous opportunities for flexibility, autonomy and growth with plans to expand size and scope aggressively throughout 2018!

You can also find more details about the specific position on our posting
[https://fanthreesixty.workable.com/j/E5DC13D9FC](https://fanthreesixty.workable.com/j/E5DC13D9FC)
or find more details about working at FanThreeSixty on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/).

Please contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume(my email
address is in my HN profile).

Thanks!

------
rtfm666
[http://aptivate.org/en/about/join-us/web-
developer/](http://aptivate.org/en/about/join-us/web-developer/)

------
baflatfair
flatfair | Senior Software Engineer | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://flatfair.co.uk](https://flatfair.co.uk)

This is a unique opportunity to join a founding team and impact every renter
in the UK through exciting and highly rewarding work.

We expect more people renting than ever before. That’s why we believe renting
should be more affordable and accessible. We are a young and innovative
startup company solving an affordability problem by offering deposit-free
renting to millions of tenants across the UK – with lots more exciting stuff
to come.

We have built a core team and a product we are proud of, partnered with
industry leaders and are now moments away from launching with the UK largest
independent letting agent.

In preparation for growth after that we’re looking to hire engineer #1. Day to
day you’ll be working with CTO (myself) building our web app, APIs,
infrastructure and helping to grow our team. For the first version of our
platform we’ve decided to keep our product as simple as possible. It’s small
monolithic application written in python (django), deployed on aws, using
circleCI for builds, our infra is defined with terraform, we’re using
postgresql for data store and pure html/js for frontend. Experience with
specific technologies we use right now is not required as long as you have
worked with more than one stack during your career. We’re planning to keep
open mind when selecting tech for new parts of our product. Some of direction
we’re considering are elixir, go, clojure.

Responsibilities

* design, build, and maintain new features for our web application and APIs

* architectural planning (inc. security & data)

* define engineering standards, tooling

* help to hire new team members

We’re looking for someone who

* is an experienced developer who have worked on live web applications before.

* have great backend skills and given our small team is also comfortable with basic frontend work

* thinks every good feature deserves a test or two

* has opinions on product and system design. You’ll have a chance to make a lot of decisions that will help us build secure, scalable product that will delight our users

flatfair is based in London, so you must have the existing right to work
within the UK. We offer competitive salary (£60-£85k depending on experience),
flexible hours and the chance to make a big impact, quickly.

If you’re interested email us at careers@flatfair.co.uk or apply through
[http://smrtr.io/yFr53A](http://smrtr.io/yFr53A)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. We're broken into three main
divisions: Pivotal Labs ( _that_ Pivotal Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platforms available: PCF and
PKS. We're the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project and we're a
platinum CNCF member. There is a lot happening right now and there are
greenfield platform opportunities. We dogfood the cutting edge of our
technology on our own commercial cloud (Pivotal Web Services).

Cloud R&D is also responsible for Pivotal Tracker and Spring.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode, is an in-memory distributed grid with years of high
performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-dec17@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
dankwartrustow
AWS! Lots of stuff. Hit me up

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents!

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin,
Munich or US. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see what's
right for you.

Open Positions:

Scala Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

IT Administrator (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=68](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=68)

DevOps Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Support Engineer (m/f) – Chicago, US
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=79](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=79)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
lonb42
Warby Parker | NYC | Onsite | Full-Time | Security Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer, Principal Software Engineer | Senior Front-End Developer | Fullstack
Software Engineer, Senior Product Manager of Business Systems, Technical
Product Manager

Hello! I'm Lon, CTO of Warby Parker!

Warby Parker is a socially conscious business rapidly changing the omnichannel
shopping experience for customers of fashion eyewear and medical devices. We
are currently the 3rd most profitable retailer per square foot in the US, and
for 3 years running Fast Company has named us one of the world’s most
innovative companies.

Since 2010, we’ve grown to over 60 retail locations in the U.S. and Canada,
opened our first optical lab in upstate New York, and launched two of our own
iOS apps (one is patented technology and one is rated top 10 apps by Apple in
2016).

Our Technology Team and business is growing & we’ve got some exciting work
ahead! Check out some of the open roles here:

Principal Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/warbyparker/jobs/11227?...](https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/warbyparker/jobs/11227?gh_jid=11227)
Security Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/850904#.WfofEx...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/850904#.WfofExNSxTY)
Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/843698#.WfofHh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/843698#.WfofHhNSxTY)
Senior Front-End Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/warbyparker/jobs/590207...](https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/warbyparker/jobs/590207?gh_jid=590207)
Fullstack Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/856476#.WfofLB...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/856476#.WfofLBNSxTY)
Senior Product Manager, Busines Systems:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/902674#.WfofNR...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/902674#.WfofNRNSxTY)
And many more:
[https://www.warbyparker.com/jobs](https://www.warbyparker.com/jobs)

Our engineering & technology team is thoughtful, collaborative, and we're big
believers in iterative, adaptive, all-hands-on-deck teamwork and continuous
improvement.

We build most of our technology in-house, anything from our e-commerce systems
and business systems (finance, inventory, supply chain, etc.) to the Point of
Sale systems in our 60+ retail stores across North America. It's an exciting
opportunity to work on building, optimizing, or securing innovative products
at the intersection of medical devices, e-commerce, retail, and fashion.

Our current stack includes React, Python, Postgres, Swift, and some Go. If you
have experience with Amazon AWS or other cloud computing providers that'd be
great too.

We’d love to hear from you! Feel free to apply directly on the site or send
your resume & any questions to our Tech Recruiting Lead:
lucille.lam@warbyparker.com

------
dwolfand
United Income | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node and/or Python
background | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We’re hiring! United Income is a fintech startup looking to add engineering
talent to our team. Email us at engineering@unitedincome.com if this describes
you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript or Python?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs. We are
committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important than
hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable pay
and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 10 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords: Javascript/Python/React/AWS/CI/CD/Git).
What’s important is your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your
curiosity and passion for what’s out there.

At United Income, you'll have access to a great benefits package:

• 100% employee coverage and 60% dependent coverage for our reference plan on
DC Health Link, dental insurance, and vision insurance

• HSA contributions ($500 individual/$1000 family) - high deductible plan
required (this is included in our reference plan)

• Short Term Disability and Life insurance

• 21 days/4 weeks paid vacation per year

• 401k plan with matching

• Gym, rooftop terrace, in-building showers, bike storage

• Up to 4 weeks annual paid parental/family leave

• Close to DC’s Red/Blue/Silver/Orange lines

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer | Remote |
Fulltime

[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)
[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lighting Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

Cryto Protocol Engineer:

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lighting
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

Frontend Developer:

Our work on the second-layer of blockchains presents a number of UI/UX
challenges, as we lift traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new
application platform on top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a
frontend developer that is able to pick things up quickly, develop skills in
our interdisciplinary space, and has strong implementation ability. Applicants
should be Javascript experts an eye for design, that have experience building
applications with React and React Native. You can contact me directly at
roasbeef@lightning.engineering with some, or all of the following: link to
your github account, resume, a brief cover letter detailing your past
experience in the areas listed above, and some relevant work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
NewsNow
Head of Digital Product | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Head of Digital Product/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping
all our development efforts incredibly well organised and delivering the
vision. You’ll grasp our strategic vision, consult with stakeholders to
prioritise and specify desired developments, and co-ordinate the work of our
agile development team to balance our editorial, development and commercial
goals and deliver them with maximum efficiency.

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS, HTML5,
Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
gault8121
Quill.org | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY: 80k-120k,
[https://www.quill.org/](https://www.quill.org/)

Quill.org is an open source web app that helps low-income K-12 students become
great writers. Quill is now being used by 600,000 students from 2,000 schools
across the country, and we are funded by foundations such as the Bill &
Melinda Gates Foundation, Google.org, and the AT&T Foundation.

30 million low-income students in the United States struggle with writing, and
we aim to help all of these students become confident writers and critical
thinkers. To see how writing instruction is a game changer for students,
please check out this Atlantic article:
[https://theatln.tc/2aJnEfU](https://theatln.tc/2aJnEfU)

We are looking for a talented web developer with 2+ years of experience who is
passionate about education and open source development. The developer’s
primary responsibilities will be scaling our Rails services to grow from 30k
to 100k daily active students over the coming year. You’ll be responsible for
owning features by influencing the initial spec, building the backend APIs
(mostly Rails), and writing the front-end code (mostly React), and maintaining
the feature once deployed.

We’re a small team of nine working in the Financial District of New York City.
You will be joining as our fifth engineer, and you will be directly involved
with both building the app and testing it with students in classrooms. Fast
Company recently featured Quill and explored how our automated writing
feedback helps students revise their work and improve their skills:
[https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-
learning-p...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-learning-
powered-software-teaches-kids-to-be-better-writers)

You will be:

\- Building, extending, and refining features used by students and teachers

\- Optimizing code for speed and scale

\- Working with members of our teacher and developer community

You should have:

\- A passion for making education more accessible

\- 2+ years of professional web development experience

\- Experience in scaling high-throughput applications

\- Experience with Ruby/Rails

\- Experience with advanced SQL queries

\- Experience with TDD in both server and client side contexts

\- An understanding of RESTful web services

To apply, send us a resume, cover letter, and links to your blog, projects,
Github, and any other resources that might help us understand your background
and skills. Send these to Peter at jobs(at)quill(dot)org

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Here are some examples of projects that we would like some help with:

\- Interactive tools to help buyers discover the data they need to accomplish
their business objectives.

\- Interactive tools to help sellers maximize the yield from the data that
they are selling.

\- Data analytics pipelines to drive the interactive report UIs. For example:
reports for yield forecasting and deal pre-qualification.

\- Implementing additional infrastructure to support transactions for more
types of data.

\- Improving the latency and resource usage of our transaction processes.

Apply at hiring@narrative.io. We are hiring for Backend and Frontend Software
Engineering roles and are building the team with a remote-first mindset.

\- Backend Software Engineer: [https://github.com/narrative-io/job-
offers/blob/master/backe...](https://github.com/narrative-io/job-
offers/blob/master/backend-software-engineer.md)

\- Frontend Software Engineer: [https://github.com/narrative-io/job-
offers/blob/master/front...](https://github.com/narrative-io/job-
offers/blob/master/frontend-software-engineer.md)

~~~
samidalouche
EDIT: Narrative I/O is not currently hiring for the Frontend Software Engineer
role, but may be in a few months

------
leadpages
Drip + Leadpages (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE | Now
Hiring Senior Ruby on Rails Developers, Senior Front-End Developers,
Videographers, Support Engineers and Technical Support Managers!

As a fast-growing marketing automation platform, Drip is backed by two of the
tech industry’s most prominent venture capital firms and has quickly become
one of the most cutting-edge and beloved products in the space. Our
entrepreneurial spirit and friendly atmosphere provide an engaging work
environment, unlike any others you’ve encountered in the past. Our developers
play a critical role in the forward momentum of our company and are in
constant collaboration with various teams to cultivate rich, pioneering ideas
that are helping advance Drip to the top of our industry.

Drip is a small product team inside Leadpages, working on a separate marketing
automation application that is aptly named "Drip". Working with us gives you
the best of both worlds: the intimacy, influence, and speed of a small
development team, but all the perks of a well-funded parent company (stable,
health insurance, stock options, 401(k), etc.).

Leadpages+Drip was thrilled to make #297 on the 2017 Inc. 5000 list (we were
#3 in Minnesota) and to be named a Star Tribune Top Workplace for the past
three years in a row! To learn more about the teams that have helped us
achieve these honors, we invite you to visit our Instagram, Facebook and About
pages.

What we’re using…

We are super busy scaling one of the MarTec industry’s most impressive
marketing automation platforms to date. It’s a beautiful Ruby app that’s built
on Rails 4 (soon to be Rails 5!), AWS, JSON, Sidekiq, Redis for caching,
ElasticSearch, Ansible, Flight, PostgreSQL, and Vanilla JS. Spoiler alert:
we’re in the process of introducing Elm to our stack, too!!

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Front-End Developer => COMING SOON!

\- Support Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2BHoy97](http://bit.ly/2BHoy97)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2hwUWCR](http://bit.ly/2hwUWCR)

\- Technical Support Manager => [http://bit.ly/2npl0oV](http://bit.ly/2npl0oV)

These are all full-time positions with exceptional benefits! We also offer
generous relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful Minneapolis,
MN, if you are open to relocating.

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at Tiffany@Ave81.com (no
agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build something awesome!

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools,
frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research
and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the continued success
of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation Data Engineering,
and evolution of our production Trading System as we continually expand the
markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in which we trade them.
Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools.

Our systems are almost all running on Linux and most of our code is in Python,
with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn to name a
few of the libraries we use extensively. We implement the systems that require
the highest data throughput in Java. For storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB
and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups

o We open-source some of our technology. See
[https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl)

o We regularly talk at leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant
technology and how we’re using it. See @manahltech

Essential Skills

o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain

o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques and
methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit testing,
refactoring and related approaches

o Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python,
Java and/or C/C++

o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages
o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle,
MongoDB

o Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React

o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and
in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Engineering Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/engineeringmanager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/engineeringmanager)

Senior Software Engineer, Frontend & Responsive UIs:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productanalyticsmanager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productanalyticsmanager)

Senior Software Engineer (Java & Python), Big Data
Infrastructure:[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerb...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerbigdata)

Senior Software Engineer, Java:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerj...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerjava)

Senior Software Engineer, PHP:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerp...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerphp)

Technical Product Manager - Big Data Infrastructure:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanager...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanagerbigdatainfrastructure)

Product Analytics Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productanalyticsmanager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productanalyticsmanager)

Product Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productmanager_product](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productmanager_product)

Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net

------
thefahim
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineer | Venice, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com)

We're building the Amazon of Advertising. Amazon started with books, and we're
starting with billboards. But ultimately we want every single marketer in the
world to use AdQuick to do marketing & advertising, across many different
verticals, and we intend to be the most customer-centric marketing tech
company on the planet.

* We've raised $1.3M, led by Garry Tan & Alexis Ohanian (Reddit co-founder).

* We're ex-Instacart, based in Venice, LA and growing very quickly.

* We have repeat buys from Lyft, Instacart, Peloton & more.

Our customers are often spending $200k just on one purchase. For them to build
targeted, measurable advertising campaigns, their Chief Marketing Officer has
a few options:

1\. Hire a team of people to coordinate across ad spend across multiple
channels. Billboards, buses, Facebook, Google, Radio, TV, Reddit and the list
goes on. 2\. Go to an ad agency which charges 10-15%. 3\. NEW: Use AdQuick to
do all of this better, faster, and cheaper, for just 3.9%.

Right now we just handle the outdoor portion, but you see where this is going
:) .

Our Technical Challenges:

1\. We have a complex frontend user interface. Users should be able to view
100,000+ markers and transit lines on a map without their browser crawling to
a halt. We need to support complex and interesting map visualizations –
layering political voting data, Census data, Foursquare data and more.

2\. We're a search company. AdQuick conducts a search every time the user pans
the map. Searching by geography, demographics, AdQuick score and a myriad of
other attributes from disparate data sources is computationally expensive. It
will be a challenge to scale while keeping search response times and server
costs low.

3\. We're a data science company. We integrate with Google Analytics & AdWords
and other data sources to measure impact of physical advertising on online
behavior (CTR in a region). ROI data from prior campaigns can help create more
effective future campaigns. As our data warehouse grows, crunching this data
will be increasingly challenging and more powerful. We'll use machine learning
to create better campaigns overtime.

4\. Our backend systems have to deal with a myriad of inventory CSV, PDF
formats, requiring robust and fast file validations, normalization and
ingestion systems.

5\. We scraped Instagram and used image recognition to see if people shared
photos of billboards. Turns out, a lot of people Instagram'd Drake's board.
Innovative ROI tools are a core part of our offering.

==

If you're interested, let's chat! My email is fahim@adquick.com

------
makmanalp
Center for International Development at Harvard University | Backend / Data
Specialist and UI/UX and Data Visualization Designer | Cambridge, MA (Boston)
| Full Time ONSITE

You: Want to make a positive impact in the world.

For the backend position: You are interested in the intersection of data
science and software engineering. You enjoy tinkering, working on and learning
a wide variety of new things. You enjoy python and linux. Junior applicants
encouraged, you'll have plenty of opportunity to learn on the job.

For the UI/UX & dataviz position: You are interested in building visualization
/tools/ that help people perform analyses, rather than just being visually
appealing. You understand the importance of a good UI in making tasks more
straightforward and less confusing. You'll be spending a lot of time
understanding how our users use our tools to learn, and how we can help them
do more.

Us: A research center
([https://growthlab.cid.harvard.edu/](https://growthlab.cid.harvard.edu/))
that focuses on the question: “Why do some countries grow while others
don’t?”, and studies issues of economic development and poverty in developing
countries. We have people from a wide set of backgrounds, including economics,
public policy, computer science, mathematics. My team is a is a small software
team within the larger organization.

Last month we just launched a do-over of our free tool that helps people
explore detailed world trade data and the productive capabilities of
countries:
([http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/)).
We'll be working on this a lot more in the coming year. We've also worked with
many country governments, bringing in our policy and software expertise to
assist them in their efforts (e.g. Colombia:
[http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-
col](http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-col) but also Mexico, Peru).
We also occasionally do more experimental projects, like the 3D globe
([http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/](http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/)).

\---

More info:

Backend / Data
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25240&siteid=5341&PageType=JobDetails&jobid=1334166#jobDetails=1330879_5341)

UI / UX
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25240&siteid=5341&PageType=JobDetails&jobid=1334166#jobDetails=1334166_5341)

Contact: cidatlas [at] hks [dot] harvard [dot] edu , preferably with work
samples you're proud of!

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology Intl. ([http://ctic-inc.com/](http://ctic-inc.com/)) |
Software Engineer (Any level) | Full-time, U.S. Only | Camarillo, Santa
Barbara, Denver, NoVA, SoMD, REMOTE

We are looking for software engineers. We're predominantly a JVM shop
distributed around the country. The culture is flexible and supports staying
current in your career -- for example, many of us have attended conferences
like StrangeLoop, have subscriptions to ACM or Safari Books, or have pursued
graduate programs with CTI's assistance. We won't whiteboard you. Check out
our interview process here by searching for "Chesapeake Technology":
[https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards)

CTI is building the next-generation cyber and electronic warfare platform
comprising hardware, firmware, software, and user interfaces. We are a rapidly
growing company, with remote work policies and flexible schedules. We offer
competitive salaries and an excellent benefits package. CTI's platform extends
beyond Electronic Warfare-related hardware and software. Data management, from
collection to transfer to storage and analysis, is a critical element in
transforming information into actionable and intuitive visual intelligence.
The mid-level Software Engineer is a position that will work as part of a team
to architect, implement, and deploy innovative technologies to support both
military and commercial users. We strive to use the right technology for a
given problem and foster a learning environment.

Sample projects:

* Architect and build a cutting edge platform of APIs and services for desktop, mobile, and web applications to control airborne UAV payloads.

* Architect a system to allow 3rd parties providing services such as computer-aided vision, machine learning, and data analysis to have access to customer controlled information securely

* Build the service that ingests streams of data from various sensors in real-time and correlates with other feeds * Build out a data warehouse to analyze large amounts of telemetry and sensor data

* Create immersive 3D visualizations for cyber security and radio frequency domains.

If you are interested, please apply to any of the locations closest to you:

Santa Barbara, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycombinator)

Camarillo, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycombinator)

California, MD -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycombinator)

Sterling, VA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycombinator)

Denver, CO -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycombinator)

Thanks!

------
cottonseed
Hail @ Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Software Engineer / Senior
Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE, [https://hail.is](https://hail.is),
SALARY:80k-150k

The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

The Hail team's mission is to build tools to enable rapid analysis and
exploration of biological datasets (100s of TB and tripling yearly). We are
committed to open science and everything we do is open source. We currently
develop in Scala, Spark, Python and C/C++ but will use any tools we need to
get the job done. Come help us build the future of big scientific data
analysis.

We have multiple positions open:

1\. We're looking for skilled senior/principal engineers who have a solid
CS/engineering background, can quickly write clear, correct code and have
experience working on large, complex projects. Apply here:
[https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broad_institute...](https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broad_institute/job/Cambridge-
MA/Software-Engineer---Hail-Team_3168)

2\. We have an opening for someone to work on query optimization. Background
in compilers or database internals required. Experience with LLVM, GPU
programming a plus.

3\. We have an opening for an ML engineer. Solid CS/engineering background a
must. Experience with modern deep learning frameworks (e.g. TensorFlow) and
deep learning models required. Experience with Bayesian methods a plus.
Experience with RNAseq data analysis a plus.

4\. We have an opening for a front-end software engineer with a focus on
scientific data visualization. You have experience with data science tools in
Python or R and know JS and JS visualization technologies like D3. Bonus if
you know React, Redux, node and deployment tools (Docker, k8s). Bonus if you
have a portfolio. You will be the first front-end person in our group and will
have the opportunity to set the vision.

5\. We have an opening for a new grad to start summer 2018. Apply here:
[https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/broad_ins...](https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/broad_institute/job/Cambridge-MA/Associate-Software-Engineer-Hail_4830-1)

You don't need experience in biology or our particular technologies. We work
in a highly multi-disciplinary environment (with software engineers,
biologists, bioinformaticians, doctors, operations and mathematicians). Self-
improvement is a fundamental part of our culture. You must be excited to be
challenged and learn new things.

Some of these don't have official reqs yet. Email us if you're interested:
hail@broadinstitute.org.

You can learn more about the project here:
[https://hail.is/](https://hail.is/)

------
utefan001
DnsLearning.org | REMOTE | part-time | co-founder (tech or marketing) | hourly
rate + equity

DnsLearning.org is looking to hire remote founder #3. We often work long hours
on Saturday, but we have a lot of fun solving problems that involve DNS,
Linux, MySQL, bootstrap, iOS, Android, etc.. Founder #2 is interviewing today
with one of the big 5 tech companies which means we need another founder who
can manage at least one of the following areas: PHP, iOS and Android. Git
experience and Linux skills are important. We are also interested in a founder
who can fully manage a professional Kickstarter/Indiegogo/Fundly launch.

DnsLearning was created to help parents who have young kids whose minds are
beginning to be taken over by YouTube's deep neural network recommendation
system. In other words, we are trying to restore some balance between how much
time a young child spends watching minecraft videos vs the time spent on
education sites like DuoLingo and Khan Academy.

Our tech works by setting a child's computer or tablet to use one of our
DNSLearning servers. After 30 mins, the server will switch the device from
"play mode" to "learn mode". In learn mode, entertainment sites are blocked.
When the user earns a few points on one of our supported education sites, we
will detect this and switch the device back to play mode. It only takes 3 or 4
mins for a child to earn enough points to get back to play mode.

Real marketing will begin once the apps are 100% ready. Currently we have 130
users that have signed up to use our app manually, using manual DNS config.
Android and Apple apps are very close to being feature complete.

A few tech details about us:

There are always interesting PHP, C++, MySQL, iOS and Android problems to
solve. For example, how do you uniquely identify different users coming from
the same IP address in Android, iOS, or using a manual DNS setup? For manual
DNS, our answer is to use a separate server for multiple users in the same
house. If a customer has IPv6, we are able to assign a unique IP address to
every customer. It is easy to assign hundreds of IP addresses to a single
server. One of the problems we had to solve with IPv6 has to do with knowing,
in our C++, what address the incoming UDP packet used to access the server.
When we were working on this problem, the Linux kernel did not save this
information. Last time I checked, Go still does not support this. Ngnix added
similar support only a few months before we did.

We are looking for a hard working, passionate co-founder WHO BELIEVES LIKE WE
DO, that parents deserve technology that is able to guide young minds away
from junk grade online entertainment toward, at least for a few minutes,
education sites that will help young minds to develop confidence and skills to
hopefully provide a stronger knowledge foundation that is critical for their
future.

support@dnslearning.org

------
pjbull
DrivenData Labs | Software engineer (Python) w/ focus on data applications |
Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

DrivenData brings the transformative power of data science to organizations
tackling the world’s biggest challenges. We run online machine learning
challenges with social impact (drivendata.org), and we work directly with
mission-driven organizations to drive change with statistical modeling, data
engineering, and tool building (drivendata.co).

We are looking for a talented software engineer who is interested in data —
possibly looking to transition into data engineering or data science — and in
using their job to take on tough social challenges. As a core member of a
small team your role will include managing code development, brainstorming
approaches to engineering problems, working closely with data science and
machine learning developers, and taking an open and constructive mindset to
getting things done across multiple projects. You’ll work directly with data
scientists that started their careers as software engineers, bringing an
experienced understanding of software processes alongside opportunities to
learn new quant skills, tools, and ways of approaching data applications. This
is a full time position in Berkeley, CA (SF/Bay Area).

Doing client-facing work involves turning uncertainty into a reasonable path
forward. As a team, we value unemotional arguments for how to proceed based on
evidence, and we want somebody who can be assertive enough to get the point
across but dispassionate enough to plow through even if their favored course
of action doesn't happen this time. We're looking for somebody who can ask the
right questions to figure out what is important, iterate between brainstorming
together and working independently, and exercise sound engineering judgment to
make reasonable decisions under conditions of ambiguity. Duties and
responsibilities: internal software development, maintain our Python codebase
for drivendata.org, fix bugs, add features, safely refactor and maintain test
coverage. Develop new internal tooling and improve on existing apps. Client-
facing software development; build a variety of applications, generally small
green-field apps. Light DevOps Tasks (spinning up EC2 instances, logging into
a servers for diagnosing issues, setting up databases both locally and in the
cloud). Requirements: Advanced proficiency in Python, practical experience
with writing solid and well-tested code, working knowledge of SQL, and comfort
with Linux a necessity. No need to have a background in math or a CS degree,
but the job will involve a lot of quantitative thinking so the applicant
should not be afraid of math Working on a small team means doing a little bit
of a lot of things. Able to quickly learn and adopt new technologies based on
client needs; a typical engagement may include at least one data technology we
haven't all worked with before. Must be able to read appropriate documentation
in order to write clean, idiomatic code.

Nice-to-have experience: IaaS like Amazon AWS or PaaS like Heroku, Docker, big
data tools like Spark and Hadoop, tools design for data-intensive applications
e.g. Cassandra, Storm, Elasticsearch, etc.

If interested, send a resume and links to things you'd like us to see (e.g.
Github, personal site, blog or projects) to isaac [at] drivendata.org with
"HN" in the subject line.

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite | Real-time Simulation Engineer
| Front End Engineer | Deep Learning Engineer | Reinforcement Learning
Engineer | Software Engineers/DevOps

At Osaro, we're creating machine intelligence software that combines state-of-
the-art perception with powerful adaptive decision-making abilities to help
computer and robotic systems act efficiently and intelligently. You would
collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning reinforcement
learning, computer vision, hardware architecture, robotics and more. Osaro is
developing large-scale machine learning products that need to interface with
customers’ complex software environments as well as interface with a variety
of robotic hardware and sensors.

\- Real-time Simulation Engineer: As a simulation engineer, you will be
responsible for architecting, implementing, optimizing, and maintaining
software both to interact with and model physical robotic systems, and to
create fully-simulated environments in which to train and optimize our machine
learning algorithms.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858184](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858184)

\- Front End Engineer: As a front end software engineer, your job will be to
develop and maintain the software infrastructure needed to build these
interfaces, which both our internal research and development team and our
customers will use to interact with Osaro’s products.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858140](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858140)

\- Deep Learning Engineer: Seeking world-class deep learning engineers with
broad background in machine learning. As a deep learning engineer, you are
involved in all stages of algorithm development from inception and initial
implementation to evaluation and all the way to a deployable production
quality algorithm.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809)

\- Reinforcement Learning Engineer: As an RL engineer you will be uniquely
positioned in our team to work on large-scale machine intelligence problems
and push forward the frontiers of AI technologies.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848)

\- Software Engineers/DevOps: As a software engineer, your job will be to
maintain and develop the software infrastructure to interface with robotic
hardware and a variety of sensors, acquire data, run experiments in both
simulation and on real physical systems, programmatically store, access, and
analyze results, developing dashboards and monitoring tools, and train and
reliably deploy machine learning models across cloud based and local
resources.

[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453)
Please apply directly on our website. Thanks!
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
paulieontech
Secret Escapes | London, Bristol, Berlin | on site | full time |
[https://www.secretescapes.com](https://www.secretescapes.com)

Secret Escapes is an Index Ventures and Google Ventures backed startup and is
the UK's biggest members-only website offering flash sales on luxury travel
within the UK and around the world. We negotiate amazing deals and exclusive
discounts for our members.

Travel is - and should be - exciting, and booking a holiday or hotel should be
a great experience. That's what we set out to achieve, and it's the philosophy
that drives us on. We want to inspire the world to escape, and we do so with
strong imagery, stylish writing, sought-after destinations and unbeatable
prices.

Apply if you are looking for a fast paced, entrepreneurial environment where
self-starters have an opportunity to make a huge impact in one of the
internet's fastest growing categories. We're a dedicated and passionate team
who work hard to make things happen. You won't find us standing on ceremony or
worrying about corporate red tape (we're fresh out of that stuff).

See more:

* Platform Engineer: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=844943](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=844943)

* Application Support Engineer: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=923455](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=923455)

* Lead Support Engineer: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=923441](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=923441)

* Front End Engineer: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=939510](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=939510)

* Agile Delivery Manager: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=923433](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=923433)

* Software Test Engineer: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=939505](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=939505)

* Software Developer: [http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=274610](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=274610)

[http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-
design/](http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-design/)

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf (www.overleaf.com) | REMOTE | Ops Engineer & Growth Hacker

We're hiring for two positions at Overleaf, which is an online LaTeX editor
with over 2 million registered users. We help academics collaborate more
effectively and make LaTeX easier to work with. We recently acquired
ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the two platforms into Overleaf v2.

1\. Ops Engineer: We want to migrate our infrastructure to Google
Cloud/AWS/Docker from our current setup based around Chef-server running on
Linode. The technologies we currently use and will still need to support
before any migration include Ubuntu, Redis, MongoDB, Haproxy, Nginx, Node.js,
Jenkins and Docker. The Ops job will involve responsibilities like:

\- Modifying our Node.js services to work with different architectures as they
evolve

\- Improving auto-scaling for our LaTeX compiling backend

\- Management & maintenance of our infrastructure

\- Improving our CI and deployment process

\- Testing and improving our backup & backup verification process, and
emergency procedures

\- Keeping our emergency monitoring services tested and up to date

\- Improving and automating the Docker build process of our open source and
onsite package

\- Being on call to deal with out of hours emergencies

2\. Growth Hacker: We are looking for a data-driven and technically savvy
marketer to:

\- Develop and test new content, propositions, landing pages and experiences

\- Drive conversions and improve our funnel analysis

\- Drive engagement and make sure churn stays low

\- Monitor and improve our search engine rankings (no black hats)

\- Integrate content from Overleaf v1 and ShareLaTeX for the combined 'v2'
website

\- Work with our CEO and CMO to shape our online marketing strategy for both
B2B and B2C

\- Work with our development team to make sure that we are collecting the data
we need

Some reasons you'd enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of Free
Software.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Applicants in or near GMT
preferred.

\- We’re agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

Send us an email with a CV and cover letter: jobs@overleaf.com

------
jasmeetsingh
me

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, Mobile, Android, iOS, Data Science, SRE

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists and a bike room. We also believe
heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who is
very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based microservice
framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale using AWS,
Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our core
ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

Data Science - Come work with our world class Data Science team on building
the future of music personalization. We are doing a ton of work with
collaborative filtering, matrix factorization, building neural networks with
acoustical analysis and a ton of other new and exciting research.

Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineering - We are looking to scale our
newly minted dev team in an environment with a ton of autonomy, choosing the
languages we use, building platforms from scratch. The role involves building
out our unified microservice architecture, based upon K8s, in AWS and GCP. We
work closely with developers, not for them, seeking to build awesome tools
that help them scale with ease and be self-sufficient.

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, Mobile, Android, iOS, Data Science, SRE

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists and a bike room. We also believe
heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who is
very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based microservice
framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale using AWS,
Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our core
ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

Data Science - Come work with our world class Data Science team on building
the future of music personalization. We are doing a ton of work with
collaborative filtering, matrix factorization, building neural networks with
acoustical analysis and a ton of other new and exciting research.

Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineering - We are looking to scale our
newly minted dev team in an environment with a ton of autonomy, choosing the
languages we use, building platforms from scratch. The role involves building
out our unified micro-service architecture, based upon K8s, in AWS and GCP. We
work closely with developers, not for them, seeking to build awesome tools
that help them scale with ease and be self-sufficient.

------
wishinghand
Don't forget to use `ctrl-f` or `cmd-f` to search for $, €, £, and whatever
other currencies you can think of and upvote the postings that contain a
salary.

~~~
seattle_spring
Friendly reminder that _most_ of these posts are just from engineers who don't
have insight into the specific salary bands of their company. These people are
just looking for good co-workers, and it's really scummy to downvote (which a
lot of you obviously are doing) them just because they aren't sharing very
specific salary bands.

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | Developer Advocate | Full Time | Onsite in London, UK |
[https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

I am the co-founder of Ably realtime, and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering and marketing teams. Ably helps power next generation digital
experiences. Ones which are live rather than static, where data is in motion
rather than at rest.

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're solving complex internet-scale
problems in a truly distributed and peer-to-peer messaging system, then you'll
fit right in. To get a taster for the types of things we talk about each day
read [https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-...](https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-f6c1d921acf8)

Advocating for Ably, you’ll be joining a deeply technical and passionate team
that is working with the developer community to provide reliable realtime data
delivery at scale. For us, a developer advocate is both a skilled programmer
with an interest in the latest technologies and trends, and also one that
enjoys speaking, blogging, being part of the developer community and
contributing to open source projects.

Find out more and apply at [http://jobs.ably.io/o/developer-advocate-in-
london-option-fo...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/developer-advocate-in-london-
option-for-part-remote)

------
whoishiring_ch
Sharoo.tech | Frontend (ES6, Javascript), Backend (Ruby on Rails) | Remote
possible but with special conditions, see below | Zurich | Salary depends on
where you live

You have to be in the same time zone as Zurich (UTC+01:00, although 2-3 hours
away is fine, no other timezones will be accepted), if you can fly in 1x /
month to Zurich would be great for the Ruby role, not needed for the frontend
role as our only developer is remote as well. Sharoo.com is similar to
getaround.com in the US. We are gaining heavy popularity in Zurich. People can
rent private, fully insured cars starting from 5 CHF/hour. Car owners can make
money with their cars that used to do nothing.

Current engineering team: 1 frontend end engineer (living in France), 2
Backend engineers (1 junior, 1 senior), 1 hardware engineer building "the
bluetooth box". Our growth ambition for the next year: 4 Backend/Devops, 2
Frontend

Interview process

1\. Code sample + CV

2\. Quick follow up questions via email (no calls!)

3\. Fun take home exercise (2-4 hours)

4\. Tech interview based on take home onsite

Email us: jobs+hn@sharoo.tech

------
lookbeyondme
I am a recent graduate of Artificial intelligence and Machine Learning from
London with a degree in software engineering with a year experience in
development. I am looking for any opportunity any where around the world. Is
there any one who is willing to hire me. My website is udoka.xyz, you can find
my resume me on there. Please if you have any opportunities, for me contact
me. Thanks.

------
ErikaR
Element 84 | Alexandria, VA | Senior DevOps/Cloud Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE,
FULL-TIME

[http://www.element84.com/work-for-us.html](http://www.element84.com/work-for-
us.html)

Whether you're developing the back end infrastructure for a single app or a
large-scale distributed system you'll be thinking big, because the only place
our clients go is up. Whether it’s in the cloud, on-premises, or somewhere in
between, you'll spend as much time staying ahead of the technology knowledge
curve as serving it up to our clients, using the very latest in in computing
systems to serve hockey-stick growth with no bumps in the night.

Element 84 is looking for an experienced DevOps engineer with strong Amazon
Web Services experience to support multiple projects, ranging from Earth
science data to video streaming. This engineer will work with a small, high
caliber team to create and debug features for complex operational systems to
ensure they operate and scales smoothly. The ideal candidate would have
experience deploying enterprise software within Amazon Web Services. Please
submit your information, resume and cover letter if you are interested in this
permanent position in Alexandria, VA.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at careers@element84.com
or apply directly to the job at
[http://smrtr.io/w7J-xg](http://smrtr.io/w7J-xg)

------
ErikaR
Element 84 | Sioux Falls, SD | ONSITE | Cloud Architect| FULL-TIME

[http://www.element84.com/work-for-us.html](http://www.element84.com/work-for-
us.html)

At Element 84 we're a growing company that builds ambitious software products
for clients whose needs range from big to colossal. From national movie
streaming services and NASA web sites to interacting with petabytes of Earth
data, we take on some of the toughest challenges from names you've heard of.

We are looking for someone new to join our team as a Cloud Architect at the
United States Geological Survey (USGS) Earth Resources Observation & Science
(EROS) Center ([http://eros.usgs.gov/](http://eros.usgs.gov/)) near Sioux
Falls, SD ([http://www.siouxfalls.org](http://www.siouxfalls.org)).

This is an amazing opportunity to showcase your creativity and skill as a
member of our multi-talented team by performing trade studies on diverse cloud
systems architectures and potential efficiencies to architectures currently in
use within the Landsat project.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at careers@element84.com
or apply directly to the job at
[http://smrtr.io/kLfedQ](http://smrtr.io/kLfedQ)

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | Site Reliability Engineer | Full Time | Onsite in London or
Remote in EU | [https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

I am the co-founder of Ably realtime, and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering team. Ably helps power next generation digital experiences. Ones
which are live rather than static, where data is in motion rather than at
rest.

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're solving complex internet-scale
problems in a truly distributed and peer-to-peer messaging system, then you'll
fit right in. To get a taster for the types of things we talk about each day
read [https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-...](https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-f6c1d921acf8)

As a Senior Engineer in our Site Reliability Engineering team, you’ll build
solutions to enhance availability, performance and stability of the Ably
platform as well as developing new network services whilst automating away
repetitive work. Find out more and apply at [http://jobs.ably.io/o/senior-
site-reliability-engineer-remot...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/senior-site-
reliability-engineer-remote-london)

------
benn
Decentraland | WebVR developer | Buenos Aires | Remote, full time |
Competitive | bnolan@gmail.com

Decentraland are building a virtual world on web technology, underpinned by
the block chain. Email me if you’re experienced in
webgl/three.js/node/webrtc/virtual reality/solidity and are keen to have a
crack at building a metaverse.

------
ErikaR
Element 84 | Sioux Falls, SD | ONSITE | Software Engineer/Web Developer| FULL-
TIME

[http://www.element84.com/work-for-us.html](http://www.element84.com/work-for-
us.html)

At Element 84 we're a growing company that builds ambitious software products
for clients whose needs range from big to colossal. From national movie
streaming services and NASA web sites to interacting with petabytes of Earth
data, we take on some of the toughest challenges from names you've heard of.

We are looking for someone new to join our team as a Software Engineer / Web
Developer at the United States Geological Survey (USGS) Earth Resources
Observation & Science (EROS) Center
([http://eros.usgs.gov/](http://eros.usgs.gov/)) near Sioux Falls, SD
([http://www.siouxfalls.org](http://www.siouxfalls.org))! This position is
affiliated with the Land Processes Distributed Active Archive Center (LP DAAC)
project ([https://lpdaac.usgs.gov](https://lpdaac.usgs.gov)).

This is an amazing opportunity to showcase your creativity and skill as a
member of our multi-talented team by interacting with a broad spectrum of web
development requirements. You’d be responsible for developing and maintaining
websites and mapping-applications for visualizing and distributing geospatial
data.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at careers@element84.com
or apply directly to the job at
[http://smrtr.io/Qqq4Ug](http://smrtr.io/Qqq4Ug)

~~~
dang
The rules ask one post per company please. You posted five!

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | Distributed Systems Engineer | Full Time | Remote in Europe |
[https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

I am the co-founder of Ably realtime, and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering teams. Ably helps power next generation digital experiences. Ones
which are live rather than static, where data is in motion rather than at
rest.

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're solving complex internet-scale
problems in a truly distributed and peer-to-peer messaging system, then you'll
fit right in. To get a taster for the types of things we talk about each day
read [https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-...](https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-f6c1d921acf8)

If you enjoy solving hard distributed system problems that are mostly platform
agnostic and theoretical in nature, then you'll love working at Ably.

Find out more and apply at [http://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-
engineer-remote](http://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer-remote)

------
ErikaR
Element 84 | Alexandria, VA | Full Stack Software Developer | ONSITE & REMOTE,
FULL-TIME

[http://www.element84.com/work-for-us.html](http://www.element84.com/work-for-
us.html)

Element 84 is a team of talented developers that are leading innovation in
several different areas, ranging from growing video streaming services to NASA
projects that interact with petabytes of Earth data. The team is continuing to
grow as we are taking on some of the toughest challenges in the industry.
Every member of Element 84 is invested in one another to deliver reliable
products that benefit our world.

Element 84 is looking for an experienced software engineer to support web and
mobile development and operations for a growing streaming video service. He or
she will be working on an established Agile team where they will be
responsible for delivering new features and functionality on the web and
various platforms.

If you want to learn more, feel free to reach out directly to me at
careers@element84.com or apply directly to the job at
[http://smrtr.io/9U83-w](http://smrtr.io/9U83-w)

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | SDK Developer | Full Time | Remote in Europe |
[https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

I am the co-founder of Ably realtime, and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering teams. Ably helps power next generation digital experiences. Ones
which are live rather than static, where data is in motion rather than at
rest.

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're involved in solving complex
internet-scale problems and enjoy being a polyglot programmer, then you'll fit
right in.

Find out more and apply at [http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-
library-sdk-deve...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-
developer)

~~~
dang
The rules ask one post per company. You posted at least four.

------
ErikaR
Element 84 | Alexandria, VA | NASA Contract - Software Engineer|ONSITE &
REMOTE, FULL-TIME | [http://www.element84.com/](http://www.element84.com/)

At Element 84 we're a growing company that builds ambitious software products
for clients whose needs range from big to colossal. From national movie
streaming services and NASA web sites to interacting with petabytes of Earth
data, we take on some of the toughest challenges from names you've heard of.

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join our team! We are looking for a
Software Engineer with Amazon Web Services (AWS) experience to work with the
NASA General Application Platform (NGAP) system team to help on-board the
existing Global Imagery Browse Service (GIBS) system.

This is an great opportunity to work with NASA in a cloud-based system. As a
member of our GIBS in the Cloud (GitC) team, this software engineer would be
responsible for development activities required to evolve this system that
provides full resolution visual representations of NASA Earth science data in
a free, open, and interoperable manner system into a cloud-based service
residing on NGAP.

If you want to learn more, feel free to reach out directly to me at
careers@element84.com or apply directly to the job at
[http://smrtr.io/X-cECA](http://smrtr.io/X-cECA)

------
heliodor
If you care about the little guy (workers as well as companies),

If you believe having options is a good thing,

Go to the freelancer thread and upvote that one too so that it can make it to
the front page.

Work shouldn't be a one-size-fits-all proposition.

~~~
Cyberdog
Where is that thread? I can't even find it. =/

~~~
heliodor
The way it works is that the user "whoishiring" posts three threads monthly:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

------
volkadav

       ___                _
      / __|_ __  __ _ _ _| |_ __ _
      \__ \ '_ \/ _` | '_|  _/ _` |
      |___/ .__/\__,_|_|  \__\__,_| | FULL-TIME, ONSITE | Seattle, WA or SFBay or Boston
          |_|
    	

Are you someone with a passion for taking on big challenges? Are you
interested in large-scale, highly distributed systems? If so, then Oracle’s
Cloud Infrastructure team (Sparta) is for you. We’re looking for a senior
developer to help build services and tools for OCI's Operations group.

Minimum Qualifications:

    
    
      - BS CS or related technical field, or equivalent practical experience
      - Five years of software development experience
      - Strong knowledge of CS fundamentals
      - Mastery of at least one “systems” language and at least one “scripting” language (e.g. Java/Python, C++/perl, or similar)
      - Proficiency working in a Linux environment
    

Preferred Qualifications:

    
    
      - Graduate work in CS, especially in the fields of Systems or Machine Learning
      - Prior experience architecting and operating large scale systems/services, particularly focused on APIs or tools development at scale
      - Some familiarity with systems administration or DevOps/SRE experience
      - 10+ years of software development experience
    

Resumes / questions to: mike.o.jackson@oracle.com

~~~
dang
No visual gimmicks please. It's unfair to the other posters, plus these
threads are already super content-heavy.

